# GTX 750 Ti mining



## AlphaC

April 6 2014 Update
Ivanlabrie posted this useful chart for profits
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> New profitability chart for 8 gtx 750 ti's:


Just be aware difficulty and exchange rates fluctuate (change all the time)

Mar 5th update
Tested cards by people on forums & CUDAMINER thread
Note that the memory may change sometimes since the board partners have _approved vendor lists_ for memory
*ASUS* Dual fan- OCN (gfgrimm) , OCN (trip96)
* Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 rated for 6Ghz , however quite a few reports of poor memory overclocks
*Gigabyte* - CUDAMINER dev (cbuchner1) , Crytomining-blog (six cards) , reddit
* Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 rated for 6Ghz , may also be Hynix H5GC4H24MFR T2C (5Ghz) if you are unlucky (see Eteknix/Vortez)
*MSI* - OCN (dEBASERpIX) , OCN (Aurosonic) , Litecointalk (4 cards) , rickymartin06 (OCN)
* Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 rated for 6Ghz
*MSI* GTX 750 TI Classic - OCN (cam51037)
*Zotac* Dual fan / OC (ZT-70602-10M) - https://www.ddengle.com/board_free/458015
* Hynix H5GC4H24MFR-T2C ... 5Ghz
*Zotac* - OCN (dotaduck) , OCN (gfgrimm)
* Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 (http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club/40#post_21897840)
*PNY* (VCGGTX750T2XPB-OC)- Betaateb (reddit , 6 cards) , custompcreview
* Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 memory according to custompcreview
*EVGA FTW* (loud due to 42% min fan) - quite a few people (see http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining/50#post_21838303) , Pcper
* Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 rated for 6Ghz
*EVGA SC* - martinium @ bitcointalk
* Samsung???
*Galaxy GC* xartic1 (OCN)
* Hynix H5GC2H24BFR-T2C , may also be Samsung (see http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_1291/index12902128_465_p371284.shtml#/&pn=22 and http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-750-Ti-Roundup-EVGA-Galaxy-and-PNY-Overclocked/Galaxy-GTX-)

Tips:
- Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 VRAM seems to have better results
- Overclock memory to +500 or more if possible (highest stable) , most people are getting their 300 kh/s hashrates with high memory clocks
- Use Google Chrome with a flash application open to force 3D mode on Nvidia card
- Try using cudaminer x86 to see if you get higher hashrate than the 64 bit one
- A TDP BIOS mod via Kepler BIOS Tweaker may or may not help , I believe it helps more on cards with the 6-pin power connector
- Kepler BIOS tweaker should help with changing minimum fan limit on noisy EVGA boards

Feb 28th update:
34W for 300kh/s claimed by http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/geforce-gtx-750-ti-power-usage/

Feb 23rd Thread summary:
* A listing of all reviewed cards' PCBs in my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining/10#post_21823154
* cam's mini review http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/13760#post_21829578
* GTX 750 Ti capable of 260ish stock , can reach 333kh/s+
* ~ 130 kh/s for scrypt adaptive N factor (vertcoin)
* memory clocks are important , 1600Mhz -1700Mhz mem is common to reach
* Kepler Bios tweaker works, can change TDP limit to 65W for boards lacking 6 pin (i.e. MSI), or up to ~90-100W for cards with 6 pin and upgraded power delivery (i.e. ASUS / Galaxy GC , EVGA FTW has +35% Power limit already)
* People are getting 1.1-1.2 Mhash/s on ~300-330W with minimal optimizations for 4 card setups
* Using card value as hedge: G-sync available on cards with Displayport (Galaxy GC / EVGA FTW / EVGA SC / Zotac Dual Fan)
--> MSI/ASUS/Gainward/PNY/Leadtek/Palit didn't get the memo that it's 2014 and that only Low profile cards have an excuse for having VGA ports : they could have pulled an EVGA style move and included a DVI to VGA adapter instead.

ORIGINAL POST:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1y91sx/nvidia_750_ti_may_be_viable_for_litecoin_mining/




http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/176785-nvidias-new-maxwell-powered-gtx-750-ti-is-hyper-efficient-quiet-a-serious-threat-to-amd/3



http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-750-ti-review,3750-17.html


http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/gtx-750-ti-cudaminer/

----

will only get better:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5226182#msg5226182
Quote:


> Quote from: Cial on February 18, 2014, 10:25:26 PM
> Christian did you buy a 750ti to play with?
> 
> I ordered one. A friend ordered six.


From cudaminer dev
Quote:


> one. for review and development purposes.
> 
> A friend of mine will be getting 10. His first mining farm.
> 
> Because of some product expectations I have I will hold off buying single GPU cards. I've bought Asus MARS recently and I want this kind of device for mining, but definitely Maxwell based. We need more hash power density - up to the power limit that a single PCI express card can provide (would that be 250 Watts?)
> 
> Christian


https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/690631/so-whats-new-about-maxwell-/?offset=4


----------



## fleetfeather

a solid option for gpu farms, given the wattage draw.
Quote:


> Again, the Radeon R9 270 and the GTX 650 Ti Boost both drew ~160W to hit 180KHash/s and 395KHash/s respectively. The GTX 750 Ti, in contrast, mined at a steady 246KHash/s on just 105W


----------



## wholeeo

Crazy, the power efficiency of these things. Don't they run without PCIE cables plugged in or is that the 750 non ti?


----------



## AlphaC

Yeh cards like MSI GTX 750 Ti Gaming , Palit GTx 750 TI StormX Dual do run without 6 pin PCI-e power cables. They both have a open spot on the PCB for adding one though.

Zotac has reference one also a dual fan one with a 6 pin.

Gainward Golden Sample lacks one but has the spot for it.

GTX 750 Ti is rated for 60W , GTX 750 is rated for 55W.

The ASUS/Gigabyte/EVGA FTW all have 6 pin pci-e connectors, although that's only for stability.

Colorful (China), Galaxy (leaks look like it has a 6 pin), Innovision 3D (from their site it looks like reference PCB), PNY there's not much info on or I can't find it


----------



## fleetfeather

lack of sli is a bit annoying for casual gaming usage tho... hmm, still an interesting little card


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> lack of sli is a bit annoying for casual gaming usage tho... hmm, still an interesting little card


Oh thats weak. Weird the 650ti allowed it.

Looks pretty good though. I'm not sure if the hashing power makes it worth it over the 270 since it would take so many slots but looking forward to the bigger cards.


----------



## AlphaC

I'd say it is worth it if you're in the USA paying > 0.15/kwh or Europe:

R9 270: ~450 kh/s , ~150W --->3 kh/s/W --> 3 kh/J
$220 / 450 kh/s --> $0.50 / kh/s (not counting overpriced $260-300 R9 270s on Newegg)

GTX 750 Ti : ~ 250-300 kh/s , ~60W ---> 4.17 - 5 kh/J

$150 / 300 kh/s --> $0.50 / kh/s (even the GTX 750 Ti FTW is about $160-170)
$170 / 250 kh/s --> $0.68 / kh/s

see also http://www.reddit.com/r/vertcoin/comments/1y9tq0/the_150_nvidia_gtx_750_ti_mines_at_265_khs_scrypt/

& http://cryptomining-blog.com/944-testing-geforce-gtx-750-ti-maxwell-for-alt-crypto-mining-with-cudaminer/
Quote:


> VTC Adaptive N factor Scrypt mining performance with:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -algo=scrypt:2048 -o stratum+tcp://stratum.vertco.in:8080 -u yourworker.1 -p password -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 1 -H 2
> 
> For VTC mining that uses Adaptive N factor Scrypt algorithm with the T5x24 configuration and manual settings got us about 950-980 KHS hashrate with the GTX 750 Ti running at stock frequencies. After overclocking the Maxwell GPU the performance increase has boosted our hashrate to about 1000-1050 KHS.


----------



## lightsout

Interesting. The prices are great, hopefully they hold up. Love the no 6 pin ones. Someone posted they were only getting 550 cpm with PTS. GUess they aren't good for that.


----------



## Delphi

In that tom's picture can someone explain to me how they only managed 302 khash/s on an r9 270x???


----------



## Stay Puft

Someone want to help me setup cuda mining so i can see what this 750 Ti does overclocked?


----------



## AlphaC

What do you mean set up?

Just download it and run the command line from the posts above

The only work you need to do is the tuning... and making the Pool account

----
Current pricing

ASUS GTX 750 Ti is $154.99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IB9P1KG/
MSI GTX 750 Ti (TF) is $163.98 ($10 MIR) http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MSI-750TI2

Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti is $165.38 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125502
* Gigabyte packs only reference number of phases but uses ferrite chokes instead of iron ones (plus Low RDS(on) mosfet) for the secondary phase. ZOTAC single fan might be the same way.

ZOTAC GTX 750 Ti $149.99 https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=ZT-750TI2G
* this is the single fan one, the dual fan one has pcb shot over on purepc.pl (http://www.purepc.pl/karty_graficzne/test_geforce_gtx_750_i_750_ti_premiera_architektury_maxwell?page=0%2C4)

PNY GTX 750 Ti $160.30 http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=0110040015010_BUU5165P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!
^ No PCB shots thus far as far as I know

Palit GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual
^ PCB shot on http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GTX_750_Ti_StormX_Dual/4.html suggest reference with ferrite chokes & low RDs(on) mosfet , no 6-pin

I don't think EVGA is going to be any good for mining since it looks like secondary phase uses an Iron choke and d-pak mosfet like reference design. It will likely explode after a week.









---

I forgot the main reason why I came back to this thread








Quote:


> Actual VTC hashrate is 125-129 KHS without overclock, and about 135-137 KHS with OC.


http://cryptomining-blog.com/944-testing-geforce-gtx-750-ti-maxwell-for-alt-crypto-mining-with-cudaminer/

http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1ydv46/nvidias_new_750_ti_245_khashsec_with_60w_of_power/

http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1y9byd/new_nvidia_geforce_gtx_750_ti_card_to_offer_power/
Quote:


> I've gotten these cards to hash at 310-320kh/s for the last 12 hours stable, drawing about 90 watts from the wall per card while hashing.
> 
> Edit: I've got these cards stacked on top of each other in a desktop tower and they stay very cool. 48-60C with just the case door open and no external air movement.


Feb 20th : http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/NVIDIA-Coin-Mining-Performance-Increases-Maxwell-and-GTX-750-Ti
Quote:


> With the new version of cudaMiner on the reference version of the GTX 750 Ti, we were able to achieve a hashrate of 263 KH/s, impressive when you compare it to the performance of the previous generation, Kepler-based GTX 650 Ti, which tops out at about 150KH/s or so.
> 
> ...


---
GTX 750 performance
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/review-msi-geforce-gtx-750-gaming-1gb/20167/16/
Quote:


> Despite this, the MSI GeForce GTX 750 Gaming, with a bit of overclocking, was able to do about 159 khash/s


Quote:


> To help us consistently hit 159 khash/s, we also overclocked the GPU to the same 1363MHz core / 1553MHz memory (6.2GHz effective) as we did in our overclocking testing earlier.


----
Other thoughts:
Due to lack of Displayport, ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte/ZOTAC/PNY cards are not adequately hedged via GPU. G-sync requires displayport 1.2.

EVGA seems like it would be a good bet until you see the PCB without the cooler, with the d-pak and iron choke for secondary phases. I'd buy it in a heatbeat except for that fact (it's a big problem when you're using memory intensive algorithms with a single phase memory that is powered by d-paks).

The GTX 750 Ti SC is the ideal card if it weren't for that (base to SC difference is the copper core insert on the heatsink). The GTX 750 Ti FTW befuddles me as the market value is $170+ and it is close to 10 inches like the MSI but only packing 3 phases for the core and d-pak + iron choke for the memory phase.


----------



## Twinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I don't think EVGA is going to be any good for mining since it looks like secondary phase uses an Iron choke and d-pak mosfet like reference design. It will likely explode after a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other thoughts:
> Due to lack of Displayport, ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte/ZOTAC/PNY cards are not adequately hedged via GPU. G-sync requires displayport 1.2.
> 
> EVGA seems like it would be a good bet until you see the PCB without the cooler, with the d-pak and iron choke for secondary phases. I'd buy it in a heatbeat except for that fact (it's a big problem when you're using memory intensive algorithms with a single phase memory that is powered by d-paks).
> 
> The GTX 750 Ti SC is the ideal card if it weren't for that (base to SC difference is the copper core insert on the heatsink). The GTX 750 Ti FTW befuddles me as the market value is $170+ and it is close to 10 inches like the MSI but only packing 3 phases for the core and d-pak + iron choke for the memory phase.


My evga SC 750ti is on its way to me. Is it going to blow up?







( darn


----------



## AlphaC

It's not going to blow up per say. I just don't have confidence in d-pak mosfets. They have the tendency to blow up on Asrock motherboards.

Even Low RDS(on) mosfets blow up on Radeons mining, albeit that tends to happen on the core phase.

Have a little confidence in the EVGA warranty!









See http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-750ti-ftw-graphics-card-review


It's definitely an iron choke like Nvidia GTX 750 Ti reference board


http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-The-Motherboard-Voltage-Regulator-Circuit/616/2

----

Comparison boards

MSI TF (_4+1_ , empty 6-pin) **** May be 3+1 actually since I looked at the specsheet for uPI uP1608 on the MSI Gaming, it seems it only supports 4 phases total.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_750_Ti_Gaming/4.html , http://www.purepc.pl/karty_graficzne/test_geforce_gtx_750_i_750_ti_premiera_architektury_maxwell?page=0%2C3

ASUS (3+1 , 6 pin in awkward location)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_750_Ti_OC/4.html , http://www.purepc.pl/karty_graficzne/test_geforce_gtx_750_i_750_ti_premiera_architektury_maxwell?page=0%2C2

Galaxy GTX 750 Ti (from leaks , 3+1 with 6 pin)



http://videocardz.com/49701/galaxy-geforce-gtx-750-ti-exposed-can-overclocked-1-35-ghz

Zotac Dual fan OC edition (2+1 with 6 pin)

http://www.purepc.pl/karty_graficzne/test_geforce_gtx_750_i_750_ti_premiera_architektury_maxwell?page=0%2C4

Gigabyte Windforce 2X OC (2+1 with 6 pin)

http://www.techspot.com/review/783-geforce-gtx-750-ti-vs-radeon-r7-265/ , http://www.hkepc.com/10855/page/3#view

Palit Storm X Dual (2+1 , empty 6 pin)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GTX_750_Ti_StormX_Dual/4.html

Gainward GS (2+1 , empty 6 pin)

http://www.techspot.com/review/783-geforce-gtx-750-ti-vs-radeon-r7-265/

* PNY looks to be the same as Palit. I believe Gainward has been acquired by Palit as well. (source:http://www.eteknix.com/asus-knocked-off-top-graphics-card-vendor-pedestal-by-palit-and-pc-partner/ : " Palit Microsystems. They own and operate the Palit, Galaxy, Yuan, Gainward, Vvikoo, XpertVision and Daytona brands which predominantly sell only Nvidia products.")

Missing Colorful (Asia only as far as I know).

Inno3D = reference (2+1 ...iron choke with d-pak, empty 6 pin):

http://www.inno3d.com/product/gtx750ti.html

Quote:


> Availability and Pricing
> The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti and GTX 750 GPUs are now available from the world's leading add-in card suppliers, including ASUS, Colorful, EVGA, Gainward, Galaxy, Gigabyte, Innovision 3D, MSI, Palit, PNY and Zotac. Partner participation will vary by region. Pricing is expected to start at $119 for the GTX 750, $139 for the 1GB GTX 750 Ti and $149 for the 2GB GTX 750 Ti.


http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/NVIDIA-Leads-Performance-Per-Watt-Revolution-With-Maxwell-Graphics-Architecture-ab5.aspx

& crappy iron choke *reference* board

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_750_Ti/4.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

You do need to tune settings with cudaminer to get optimal results...for instance, those graphs show 780s pulling 450kh/s, well mine does 716kh/s at 1267mhz core. It's all in the settings


----------



## AlphaC

ivanlabrie , if you see any PCB shots I'm missing please post them









These are typical PC reviewers, they are likely not running skyn3t bios on GK110 for instance. They're catering for out of the box performance. Tom's is notably wrong, no way R9 270 gets lower than 380 kh/s.


----------



## fleetfeather

there should be a msi hawk edition coming, yeah? hopefully improved power phases, complexity and componentry all-round


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> there should be a msi hawk edition coming, yeah? hopefully improved power phases, complexity and componentry all-round


No. I Dont expect MSI to make a "Hawk" 750 Ti


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> there should be a msi hawk edition coming, yeah? hopefully improved power phases, complexity and componentry all-round





Spoiler: Since this is slightly offtopic



As far as I know, no.

"Gaming" has replaced "Power Edition"

Lightning is only reserved for top one or two SKUs (think GTX 770/GTX 680 / GTX 780 / 7970 / R9 290X / HD6970 / GTX 580)

HAWK is for mid range GPUs , this is low-mid range. Plus we have the GTX 760 HAWK already so it would have to wait til GTX 860 or GTX 850 Ti

The GTX 750 Ti Gaming is plenty powerful, if you want to void warranty then you can solder on a power connector.









Else, grab a Gigabyte motherboard with OC PEG / SATA power plug for PCi-e lanes or Asrock motherboard meant for "BTC" mining.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> No. I Dont expect MSI to make a "Hawk" 750 Ti


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> As far as I know, no.
> 
> "Gaming" has replaced "Power Edition"
> 
> Lightning is only reserved for top one or two SKUs (think GTX 770/GTX 680 / GTX 780 / 7970 / R9 290X / HD6970 / GTX 580)
> 
> HAWK is for mid range GPUs , this is low-mid range. Plus we have the GTX 760 HAWK already so it would have to wait til GTX 860 or GTX 850 Ti
> 
> The GTX 750 Ti Gaming is plenty powerful, if you want to void warranty then you can solder on a power connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Else, grab a Gigabyte motherboard with OC PEG / SATA power plug for PCi-e lanes or Asrock motherboard meant for "BTC" mining.


ahh that's disappointing. It's not specifically power capacity I'm looking for, rather I simply wouldn't be interested in mining on entry-level componentry haha. To me personally, it sounds like a RMA waiting to happen


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh that's disappointing. It's not specifically power capacity I'm looking for, rather I simply wouldn't be interested in mining on entry-level componentry haha. To me personally, it sounds like a RMA waiting to happen


It's only a 100 watts. So not much will happen. Should be fine.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh that's disappointing. It's not specifically power capacity I'm looking for, rather I simply wouldn't be interested in mining on entry-level componentry haha. To me personally, it sounds like a RMA waiting to happen


Personally i think MSI should make hawk cards for all cards but its not the case


----------



## tuffy12345

I still haven't even found a damn coin to mine after Dogecoin crashed


----------



## slowman87

Keep mining DOGE... pretty much everything has crashed since BTC has, as pretty much all cryptos rely on BTC. The best time to "get in" to something is when it's unpopular.... just some rhetoric from my gold/silver hoardings. DYODD/YMMV.


----------



## fleetfeather

according to the marketing material, Gainward (part of Zotac Group) is using Ferrite core chokes and RDS/on mosfets on their 750 Ti's

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1617&products_id=26960

the ID doesn't look too bad either imo


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd like to grab those Zotac cards if they are priced right...the stock boost is impressive.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> according to the marketing material, Gainward (part of Zotac Group) is using Ferrite core chokes and RDS/on mosfets on their 750 Ti's
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1617&products_id=26960
> 
> the ID doesn't look too bad either imo


The problem is no Displayport, so no G-sync (less of a hedge on video card value)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The problem is no Displayport, so no G-sync (less of a hedge on video card value)


depends on what you value and what you're building for I reckon. No point plugging a Gsync monitor into a pure mining rig


----------



## fragamemnon

Can anyone confirm their performance when mining Protoshares?
I certainly hope it's not some scrawny 550CPM.


----------



## cam51037

I'm thinking of building a miner with four of these cards, I missed my opportunity already though, most of the card are already out of stock on Newegg, but I might still be able to buy a few for $200 each. Prices are already coming up!

But it's really tempting, when it's overclocked and optimized these cards appear to do 300KH/s @ 80W.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm thinking of building a miner with four of these cards, I missed my opportunity already though, most of the card are already out of stock on Newegg, but I might still be able to buy a few for $200 each. Prices are already coming up!
> 
> But it's really tempting, when it's overclocked and optimized these cards appear to do 300KH/s @ 80W.


MSI TF
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX50750 <-- use price match "Memory Express Uber Price Beat Guarantee"
http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=12980BD6113&vpn=N750Ti%20TF%202GD5/OC&manufacture=MSI
http://products.ncix.com/detail/msi-geforce-gtx-750-ti-b5-94307.htm

ASUS
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121855

Gigabyte
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX50785 <-- pricematch if in stock
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125502


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Can anyone confirm their performance when mining Protoshares?
> I certainly hope it's not some scrawny 550CPM.


550 sounds roughly correct. Wouldn't expect much more

edit: my 780 Ti pulls 2180CPM and 730Khash respectively. these pull 300khash each. So you'd need almost 2.5 of these cards to equal my 780 Ti hashrate. Assuming that CPM's are roughly equiv to Khash's, they would actually pull roughly around 850CPM

Not sure if I can just trade CPM's for Khash like that though


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> MSI TF
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX50750 <-- use price match "Memory Express Uber Price Beat Guarantee"
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=12980BD6113&vpn=N750Ti%20TF%202GD5/OC&manufacture=MSI
> http://products.ncix.com/detail/msi-geforce-gtx-750-ti-b5-94307.htm
> 
> ASUS
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121855
> 
> Gigabyte
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX50785 <-- pricematch if in stock
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125502


Thanks for those links, +Rep!

Also, do you know, the people who are achieving around 300KH/s with their 750 Ti's, are those the models with a PCI-E power connector, or the models with no power connectors?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> As you can see from the screenshot above our reference design board does not allow user control of the voltage and does not provide an option to increase the power limiter past the default value of 100%. This is done due to the fact that the TDP of the card is set at 60W and the board has no additional PCI-E power connector available, so it needs to fit in the 75W maximum power that the PCI-Express slot can provide to the card by specifications. We have pushed the GPU to +135 MHz which is the maximum value that EVGA Precision and MSI Afterburner give us available and the video memory to +650 MHz as the maximum stable value resulting in about 297 KH/s hasrate that can be squeezed out of the 60W TDP (100% power limiter).


http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/gtx-750-ti-cudaminer/

I think it's more of memory clock , they used what looks to be reference but with +650 on mem

That's for scrypt

scrypt-N and such are going to be less good due to intrinsic properties of 128-bit wide memory bus

fleetfeather, it's all about *performance per watt* not outright performance.

Lower wattage means it's safer to cool/power and you can use a less crazy wattage PSU. (75 x 6 = 450W , although if you by the stock TDP it's more like 360W)

* the site linked above claims you can't use non-powered PCI-e extenders if it doesn't have a 6 pin (makes sense)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://cryptomining-blog.com/928-overclocking-nvidia-geforce-gtx-750-ti-maxwell-for-mining/*
> The fact that the card needs 60W over the PCI-E slot and has not external power over PCI-E power connector can cause problems if you wish to use extenders that do not have molex power connectors. So if you plan on using GTX 750 Ti with extenders it will be a wise idea to go for cards that do come with PCI-E 6-pin power connector on them to save some trouble.


* EVGA claims it has an additional 25W power on tap on its FTW edition


----------



## fleetfeather

maybe skyn3t can mod a custom bios rofl







that would be hilarious


----------



## Rage19420

Going to keep an eye on this. It does look promising for the rest of the Maxwell line when released. I cant say im particularity impressed with the CPM numbers for the 750ti, as you would need 6 750ti's to come close to the results of one single 280x.

But if this is a highlight of things to come, then we may be in for a nice surprise with the Maxwell line.


----------



## rcoolb2002

edited for stupidity


----------



## AlphaC

Your calculation is wrong, you're using system power draw. The card itself draws 60-75W typically.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Your calculation is wrong, you're using system power draw. The card itself draws 60-75W typically.










I knew that, PCI-e lane is only 75w.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Can anyone confirm their performance when mining Protoshares?
> I certainly hope it's not some scrawny 550CPM.


It can do up to 750 cpm afaik, using beeeeer's optimized pts miner I posted over at the pts thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/4570#post_21824160
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> maybe skyn3t can mod a custom bios rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be hilarious


Not stupid, we need one...I use it for my 780 and it helps with mining, easy to undervolt and tame the card so to speak


----------



## AlphaC

I was playing around with Coinplorer, if DOGE stays a constant price ~$0.0012 but hits
* 10K difficulty the GTX 750 Ti (300kh/s for 60W) will not make anything
* R9 270 (450 kh/s for 150W) it would be about at ~5.8K difficulty
* a 900 kh/s card on 250W (R9 290) would start losing money at ~7K difficulty.

This is assuming $0.25/kwh and 2% pool fee.

VTC (Scrypt N) is debatable , ~130kh/s is respectable once you take into account wattage.

The advantage for AMD is on other stuff like PTS.


----------



## fleetfeather

well pts difficulty is just dumb now. I've completely stopped mining it on my sigrig. Now i'm just sitting back and waiting for the next big thing to come for NV mining


----------



## cam51037

I did a mini-review on the GTX 750 Ti's mining performance. Here's a link for those interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/13760#post_21829578


----------



## AlphaC

Thanks for confirming the 300 kh/s , cam! I'd rep you if I could









EDIT: Just saw someone with EVGA GTX 750Ti FTW post this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.reddit.com/user/b8teriez*
> I'm hashing away at 315kh/s on my evga 750 ti.
> 
> I got this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487028
> 
> bumped the mem clock up +375 and the core +28 and using these settings from crypto mining blog: -l T5x24 -C 1 -H 1
> 
> drawing *90 watts* a card. I think with a new cudaminer release that takes advantage of Maxwell, and some further settings tweaks I'm hoping to push 330-350 a card - which would make them well worth it esp. at $.32/kW


http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1ydv46/nvidias_new_750_ti_245_khashsec_with_60w_of_power/

Which means the EVGA FTW card is really inefficient or he didn't optimize his settings

Memory is specced for 1500Mhz on Samsung datasheet so that should be a goal to reach , especially if drawing that kind of power (akin to R7 260X).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1yi81f/forbes_nvidia_is_about_to_steal_the/cfkxex2*
> Their performance engineers sent me a kernel that did a better (faster) memory handling on the Kepler platform.
> 
> Also they really know the math on scrypt and mining, and they are very aware that this is a potentially huge market requiring tailored products. This is probably about as much as I am allowed to say.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Thanks for confirming the 300 kh/s , cam! I'd rep you if I could


That's fine! I'm just glad for my sake that these can be easily configured for 300KH/s.







if they weren't I'd be extremely mad with my "investment".

I'd add some pictures of the build later this evening, but I'm quite happy with the results so far.


----------



## Themisseble

Nvidia is not good for mining = problems
My friend change few R9 270X for few GTX 750 TI and now he is changing back ... WHY?

Nvidia - lot of crashing, problems with kh/s
AMD - Undevolting/underclocking and get more kh/s

They all compare TDP - that is problem because GTX 750Ti will use about 65-70W (more W than TDP) while R9 270 will use less W (then TDP). And if you underclock it and undervolt you bet better P/W than GTX 750 TI ....


----------



## hollowtek

is it pointless to mine litecoins right now? even with 4 750 ti's that's ~1200 kh/s which is currently 12.61 litecoins per month. Subtract the cost of electricity, and it probably wouldn't even pay off a card. Or am I getting something totally wrong here? (1.3 month pays for 1 card I suppose).


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Nvidia is not good for mining = problems
> My friend change few R9 270X for few GTX 750 TI and now he is changing back ... WHY?
> 
> Nvidia - lot of crashing, problems with kh/s
> AMD - Undevolting/underclocking and get more kh/s
> 
> They all compare TDP - that is problem because GTX 750Ti will use about 65-70W (more W than TDP) while R9 270 will use less W (then TDP). And if you underclock it and undervolt you bet better P/W than GTX 750 TI ....


The CUDAminer dev stated that GTX 750 TI was not designed with consideration for risers , or that his program was not tested with risers.

Also what cards were used? Was it a mixed GPU setup? were drivers up to date?

Keep in mind the latest CUDAMiner is still using Kepler optimized code rather than Maxwell tweaked code
Quote:


> So far we have no experience with risers, and I've seen reports that nVidia cards have been crashing on risers.
> No experiments. Wink We wanted to get mining fast.
> 
> An extension to 10 GPUs is a possibility, there are currenty 2 unused PCI-x x16 slots on each mainboard.
> This will require some risers.
> 
> Christian


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5268437#msg5268437
Quote:


> Not surprised at all that it was crashing on a 1x non powered riser and there case for proving that the riser was not at fault was a card that worked fine that had external power, lol. Un-powered risers are supposedly only capable of 50W feed from what I understand, to be fair this is the normally accepted wattage for a motherboard to provide to a card without external power needs.
> 
> Everything I've read is a Powered Riser is needed for any Scrypt derived coin to reduce any HW errors.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=jp3q9o9i7dcc628shplh3b41q7&topic=167229.msg5269050#msg5269050

A few would imply 3 or more, so that's going to be an issue seeing how the motherboard likely isn't going to push 60-75W to 3 cards (unless they have 6 pin).


----------



## Themisseble

Drivers up to date and 1 card power on mobo all others on 6 pin.
Like i said undervolted and underclocked R9 290 or R9 280X or even R9 270 is better


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The CUDAminer dev stated that GTX 750 TI was not designed with consideration for risers , or that his program was not tested with risers.
> 
> Also what cards were used? Was it a mixed GPU setup? were drivers up to date?
> 
> Keep in mind the latest CUDAMiner is still using Kepler optimized code rather than Maxwell tweaked code
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5268437#msg5268437
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=jp3q9o9i7dcc628shplh3b41q7&topic=167229.msg5269050#msg5269050
> 
> A few would imply 3 or more, so that's going to be an issue seeing how the motherboard likely isn't going to push 60-75W to 3 cards (unless they have 6 pin).


So basically, what those threads are saying is that by using unpowered risers / 3 or more 750 Ti's on a single board (all of them physically on the board without risers) you'll run into issues?

I thought that was to be expected, I know most motherboard with 3 PCI-e slots only recommend using video cards in the top two slots, and not the third, possibly because of power limitations.


----------



## AlphaC

He actually wrote that he doesn't support risers whatsoever because he doesn't use them.

This is a rig his friend built:
Quote:


> I present a friend's first nVidia-only rig. Six 750Ti from Gigabyte (WindForce with 6 Pin power). Yes, we've built it into a suitcase.
> Call it a "travel rig" if you want.
> 
> Currently this runs Linux and we are getting 3kHash/s Yacoin performance per card with the factory overclock.
> We may have to switch to Windows for better overclocking possibilies.


This sums up what I've been saying: there's a fixation with hash per slot, but this doesn't need absurd cooling and has performance per watt


Spoiler: Low VRM temps: thermal imaging




http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_750_and_750_ti_gaming_review,7.html
MSI Gaming is 4+1 without 6 pin, SFC + low RDs(on) mosfet

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_750_ti_windforce_review,7.html
Gigabyte is reference 2+1 with a 6 pin , albeit with ferrite chokes and Low RDs(on) mosfets unlike reference



Oddly enough even without the 6 pin, the MSI achieves higher memory clocks than ASUS according to TPU http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_750_Ti_OC/28.html.

Galaxy GTX 750 TI GC is only $150 shipped
http://store.galaxytechus.com/GALAXY-GeForce-GTX-750-Ti-GC-2-GB-GDDR5-PCI-Express-30-DVIDVIHDMIDP-Graphics-Card-75IPH8DV9JXZ_p_87.html

----

GTX 750 Ti 333kh/s http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1ympmt/750_ti_potential_issues_my_settings/cflxe5i

+500 or +600 memory OCing is the biggest thing: http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1ympmt/750_ti_potential_issues_my_settings/cflz7i9


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






settings:
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://doge.cryptotroll.com:3336 -u name.worker -p password -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 1


also

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5305867#msg5305867
Quote:


> I have a 750 Ti FTW at 1363mhz core (+40) and 1600mhz memory (+500) with these results:
> 
> 330 K/hs scrypt (-H 1 -l T5x24)
> 37w idle
> 120w load
> 
> The other components are: 450w gold, G1610, Asrock extreme4, 2x 4gb 1.5v, 80gb ssd, gigabit link, usb bt m/kb, on 120v.
> 
> I can also confirm the bios has a built in 35% power limit increase like advertised. It shows a 52w "TDP" value instead of the default 38.5w. With this +35%, the card is more voltage cap limited than power limited. I haven't been able to get 1.2v modded like StayPuftOCN did with his Asus card. My 750 Ti FTW uses 1.15 volts and it isn't 1.4ghz 3d stable. Cry


----

and

Kepler BIOS tweaker works. (http://cryptomining-blog.com/1014-how-to-increase-the-geforce-gtx-750-ti-power-target-limit/)

MSI crashed at 341 kh/s but is able to do 337 kh/s _with BIOS mod_
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5306311#msg5306311


----------



## Freekers

I've ordered 6 Gigabyte GTX 750 Tis (GV-N75TOC-2GI). These are reference boards 2+1 with a 6 pin but with ferrite chokes and Low RDs(on) mosfets unlike reference.
It's nice to see that it's possible to increase the TDP of these puppies. I'm curious to see how far I can overclock these with the 6 pin, as the posts above describe the MSI that doesn't have the 6 pin.


----------



## AlphaC

*First farms are popping up*

MSI Gaming x 4:
Quote:


> ...
> Turns out even though these cards sip on power, I was still frying my motherboard, so I improvised and made two out of four risers "powered"
> 
> Final hash-rate so far: 1.10 Mhash/s at 315W at the wall.
> 
> Card temperatures: 48C, 56C, 58C, 60C
> 
> ...
> And if you're looking for a tiny rig at budget, that doesn't make any noise, and doesn't heat up the place, and won't trip your circuit breakers when you want to make turn on microwave - this totally works! I think Maxwell will be a hit this hot summer.


https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=16120.msg130885#msg130885

* This guy... didn't know that for more than 2 cards _without 6 pin_ that powered risers or some sort of Power boost (EVGA power Boost / OC PEG on Gigabyte or Crossfire/SLI power on Asrock) is necessary

EVGA FTW x 4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.reddit.com/user/b8teriez*
> I have all of them hooked up via risers. 2 of them are currently powered (cards wouldn't turn on without the molex plugged in)
> 
> I'm finally hashing away at 1100 kh/s on all 4 cards. I get diff hashrates each time I restart cudaminer, so I just kept restarting it until finally I got 1100 after about 5 min running.


http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1ymph4/issues_optimizing_4x_gtx_750ti_cudaminer/cfm1u5i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.reddit.com/user/b8teriez*
> Finally got all 4 cards to run properly. I am officially hashing at ~1150kh/s and drawing 330 watts from the wall via kill-a-watt reading, system takes about 60watts idle so that comes down to 67.5 watts for for 287.5 kh/s.
> 
> I really like those numbers.
> 
> I think there are some Nvidia driver issues with a higher number of cards on one board. The way I got them all to work was I just kept restarting Cudaminer until all 4 clicked on, sometimes takes 10+ tries but eventually they will all go.
> 
> I hope to have these cards hashing at 1250-1300 with updated drivers from Nvidia and possibly an updated Cudaminer


http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1ymph4/issues_optimizing_4x_gtx_750ti_cudaminer/cfm8vp1

---
Quote:


> EVGA FTW 750 Ti
> 
> -m 1 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2
> 
> 195w idle
> 254w Default clock (~264khash)
> 270w Overclock +39 GPU / +777 Memory (~325 khash)
> 
> Scrypt-jane
> 236w Default clock (~3.1khash)
> 244w Overclock +81 GPU / +940 Memory (~3.6 khash)


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5326631#msg5326631

*SIX GTX 750 Ti FTW*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile;u=223078*
> Here are my initial results with six 750 Ti FTWs at +40 core (1360-80mhz-ish) and +550 memory.
> 
> 81w idle and 547w mining scrypt. 3.46 K/hash per watt.
> 
> Powered usb 3.0 risers, MSI Z77A-GD65, 1000w Raidmax gold psu.
> 
> I tried to use 7 cards but my system won't even post with it physically plugged into in the last slot.
> 
> Overall, a nice inexpensive upgrade from my three 670s. The default 42% fan speed noise level is ridiculous though.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5331509#msg5331509
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile;u=223078*
> Yes, all 7 are 3d stable into the upper 1300s megahertz. Four of them have 1332mhz boost clocks, two have 1345mhz, and one is 1319mhz. Voltage varied from 1.137 to 1.174v. The stock +35% power target increase is enough to not perf. cap them on power.
> 
> Three seemed to be 3d stable at 1.4ghz with the best going up to 1.44ghz at only 1.137v.
> 
> I didn't individually check the memory overclocks which are actually more important for performance. At least one in my system doesn't like +600 so I've been using +550 for now.
> 
> The systems cost comes out to $1,542 or 1.22 Kh/USD. 4gb and a smaller psu would have saved a little but I want my smaller gpu rigs to be ready to add another 1000w psu and be able to run six beefier cards in the future. If its still economical to do so.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5332223#msg5332223

----
ZOTAC GTX750 Ti Dual Fan confirmed to push close to 300 kh/s at +135 core and +500 mem
https://www.ddengle.com/board_free/458015
Quote:


> MSI GTX 750ti
> 
> 305 kh/s
> 
> (2014-02-18 release) cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 1
> 
> MSI Afterburner Tuning:
> 
> GPU Clock +135
> 
> GPU Memory Clock +500
> 
> Fan manual 40%
> 
> 54-55C
> 
> Windows 8.1, 8G Ram, i5 4570


http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1ytsjg/results_from_gtx_750ti/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://cryptomining-blog.com/1098-trying-gigabyte-gtx-750-ti-video-card-for-crypto-mining/#comments*
> Overclocking the Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti card to +135 MHz for the GPU and +700 MHz for the video memory brought the Scrypt mining performance to about 303 KHS (the maximum stable clocks for mining), however we were hitting the TDP limit. So we have increased the TDP limit to 65.5W by modifying the video BIOS and flashing the modified version on the Gigabyte board and the result we got with the same overclocked frequencies was up to 322 KHS. Unfortunately the Gigabyte board did not allow for higher GPU frequencies that +135 MHz or to increase the GPU voltage higher than the default value. And while 322 KHS with a silent operation and 42 degrees C of the GPU is not a bad result at all, we are going to be checking out other different GTX 750 Ti boards to see if we are going to be able to get a bit more hashrate than that. So stay tuned for more updates on that&#8230;




& https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=16208.0


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got a question for you guys, is it worth grabbing 2 750s and mining with them in my server? or is mining to main stream now so dont bother with it?

Thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got a question for you guys, is it worth grabbing 2 750s and mining with them in my server? or is mining to main stream now so dont bother with it?
> 
> Thanks


It's definitely worth it, but don't expect to get rich over night mining regular coins. You'll need luck, timing, dedication and to learn some trading to make some real $$$.
Otherwise you'll make 0.007btc per day, roughly, mining at multipools.


----------



## dotaduck

I want to start mining Vertcoin. Is 750Ti worth it over AMD counterpart?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> I want to start mining Vertcoin. Is 750Ti worth it over AMD counterpart?


Probably...haven't tried myself yet. Give me a week or so.


----------



## dotaduck

How many cards will I be able to support on my motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO ?


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> How many cards will I be able to support on my motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO ?


Two, but if you got 4 PCIe raisers then 4.


----------



## Jollyriffic

i've got lost in all the tech info.
of the current cards what one is the best?
planning on grabbing a card today or tomorrow.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's definitely worth it, but don't expect to get rich over night mining regular coins. You'll need luck, timing, dedication and to learn some trading to make some real $$$.
> Otherwise you'll make 0.007btc per day, roughly, mining at multipools.










0.007 a day... that sucks lol. Guess I'll have to look into all this mining stuff









Also when you have your cards in can you still run your monitor off onboard or does it have to be off one of the installed cards?


----------



## Jollyriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.007 a day... that sucks lol. Guess I'll have to look into all this mining stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you have your cards in can you still run your monitor off onboard or does it have to be off one of the installed cards?


yes and no.
many people do it, i had it setup on my msi mpower but it didn't like doing both.
finally got to the point i just disabled onboard and plug directly into my mining card.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> yes and no.
> many people do it, i had it setup on my msi mpower but it didn't like doing both.
> finally got to the point i just disabled onboard and plug directly into my mining card.


Ah ok, thought with them mining it might be different to a standard setup, does running a screen on a mining card impact its performance?


----------



## Jollyriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah ok, thought with them mining it might be different to a standard setup, does running a screen on a mining card impact its performance?


depends on your settings, i personally do a config i havent seen anyone use with 7950
thread concurency 14337
intensity 13
threads 2
work size 256

i get on average 605kh/s and can still watch hd movies without any issue.

with my settings it doesnt effect the hash at all. also cant tell i'm minging besides the fan noise.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> depends on your settings, i personally do a config i havent seen anyone use with 7950
> thread concurency 14337
> intensity 13
> threads 2
> work size 256
> 
> i get on average 605kh/s and can still watch hd movies without any issue.
> 
> with my settings it doesnt effect the hash at all. also cant tell i'm minging besides the fan noise.


Ah cool, so its pretty much like folding on CPUs, it does the work but you dont notice any impact on performance?


----------



## Jollyriffic

as long as you've set it up to not impact your computer.
you can both cpu and gpu mine
i do both myself since i've got an i7-3770k


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> as long as you've set it up to not impact your computer.
> you can both cpu and gpu mine
> i do both myself since i've got an i7-3770k


Thats cool, Think I'd be leaving the mining up to the GPUs seeing I plan on getting 2 and my server already folds 24/7


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> i've got lost in all the tech info.
> of the current cards what one is the best?
> planning on grabbing a card today or tomorrow.


MSI TF _in my opinion_ : warranty , cooler, and power delivery considered however it needs powered risers since it doesn't have a 6-pin (you need powered risers regardless for safety if you run more than 2 cards)
* http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8905320
* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127783

ASUS is solid too but I'd rather not deal with ASUS warranty & it's out of stock more or less
http://us.ncix.com/products/?&sku=94339&vpn=GTX750TI-OC-2GD5&manufacture=ASUS

Galaxy is no longer selling in USA other than on Galaxytechusa ($150 shipped I believe) , they have a ASUS style setup but have G-sync , warranty is iffy
http://store.galaxytechus.com/GALAXY-GeForce-GTX-750-Ti-GC-2-GB-GDDR5-PCI-Express-30-DVIDVIHDMIDP-Graphics-Card-75IPH8DV9JXZ_p_87.html

EVGA FTW is like ASUS but has G-sync , crappier memory phase (d-pak + iron choke = less efficient ... efficiency is the whole point of buying a GTX 750 Ti), cooler on par with MSI, +35% TDP limit in BIOS and a broken 42% min fan speed, and a much better warranty than ASUS

Zotac dual fan / Gigabyte are basically reference with a better cooler + a 6 pin (and better memory phase components: Low RDS(on) instead of d-pak, ferrite choke instead of iron choke)

EVGA SC looks to be reference : it definitely lacks a 6 pin

There's guys on Bitcointalk using MSI / EVGA FTW / Gigabyte, haven't seen any ASUS though ... almost everyone complains about EVGA FTW being loud (this is a big con for a card that's such a low TDP with a 2 heatpipe cooler on a 9 inch card)

I think EVGA is overrated for GTX 750 Ti considering you can mod the BIOS for +35% power yourself on the ASUS boards (use Kepler BIOS tweaker).


----------



## CravinR1

Can a 750ti mine 300 mhs while playing League of legends at max settings (my 7950 does)


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Can a 750ti mine 300 mhs while playing League of legends at max settings (my 7950 does)


R9 280 is coming. Let's not pollute this thread eh


----------



## CravinR1

Just joking


----------



## Jollyriffic

thanks AlphaC.
i personally dont care about the usage of power, i just want the most hash for the $204 i have.
dont even think i can buy a single amd card used for that price.

i started to get into trading on btc-e. made some profit and then went all in at $609 and thats when the market bottomed out. thanks to gox shutting down their site.

so packing on more cheap cards to get the job done


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> thanks AlphaC.
> i personally dont care about the usage of power, i just want the most hash for the $204 i have.
> dont even think i can buy a single amd card used for that price.
> 
> i started to get into trading on btc-e. made some profit and then went all in at $609 and thats when the market bottomed out. thanks to gox shutting down their site.
> 
> so packing on more cheap cards to get the job done


If power isn't a concern a great card is a $150 400 khs 5870 off ebay


----------



## AlphaC

Note: MSI Twin Frozr is not the same PCB as MSI "Classic" (Afterburner box , N750Ti-2GD5/OC)




http://rhtz.pixnet.net/blog/post/56013063-%E5%85%8D%E6%8F%92%E9%9B%BB%E4%B8%AD%E7%9A%84%E6%80%A7%E8%83%BD%E4%B9%8B%E6%9C%80-n750ti-2gd5-oc

The "Classic" Afterburner box one: 2+1 , packing a single fan heatpipe-less cooler , no 6 pin

---

PNY (no 6 pin):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1yx938/pny_oc_gtx_750_ti_305_khashs/*
> So I got my PNY OC GTX 750 ti's in today and started setting up my 6x rig.
> First card is in and testing right now, without a single ounce of extra overclocking(beyond the factory OC) I am pulling 306 khash/second. These things are pretty sexy! Screeny!
> 
> 5khash/w is astounding! And 2 khash/$ isn't anything to sneeze at as well. Well done Nvidia...well done...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My cudaminer settings:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.dogehouse.org:3337 -u Username -p Password -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 1 -H 2
> 
> Edit2: Changed -H 1 to -H 2 (which is default and not necessary to explicitly state) has made a huge difference in 4+ card setup. Putting in number 5!
> 
> Update: 5 Cards running now, stock speeds. 1.4+ mega hash averaging ~280-285 per card. Should be able to push them up over 300+ each once I start tweaking them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1yx938/pny_oc_gtx_750_ti_305_khashs/cfoqgoq*
> Update on the testing. Not surprisingly the unpowered 1-16x risers under perform severely, 1x slots (even on the H81 Motherboard) can only supply 25w max, so the cards run but are highly throttled and pull ~150-175 khash/s. These may work fine on models of the 750 ti that have PCIE power connectors.
> 
> Powered 1-16x risers have full performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1yx938/pny_oc_gtx_750_ti_305_khashs/cfoqnlj*
> Pulling ~390W from the wall with 5 of my 6 cards installed. Talk about efficient!!! 1.5mega hash @ 390W


EVGA SC (no 6 pin):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1yx938/pny_oc_gtx_750_ti_305_khashs/cfp99tu*
> Received my EVGA 750 ti SC yesterday and got it running this morning. I was getting ~150 k/hash with version 02-04... didn't even realize there was 02-18 lol. I feel like a noob, it increased the hashrate on my GTX 770 by 30! I now get 385 on a Gigabyte GTX770 and an additional 315 with my 750 ti @ +120 GPU/+650 memory. Running at an awesome 53C after an hour!


It's becoming apparent powered risers matter more than 6 pins I think


----------



## dotaduck

I don't understand. Is it better to get one with or without the 6-pin? I was thinking of picking up the 2 Zotac ones.


----------



## Jollyriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> I don't understand. Is it better to get one with or without the 6-pin? I was thinking of picking up the 2 Zotac ones.


the added power pins are for voltage stability.
if you're directly plugged into your motherboard it will not be an issue or if you have a powered riser.

long as your motherboard can support the extra power draw. dont expect to dump 6 cards in, all using the motherboard power on a cheap mobo.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cudaminer doesn't play nice with risers, if you use a board without a plx chip speeds will suffer in the boards controlled by the northbridge (if amd).
*check the last page at the cudaminer thread for more info


----------



## Themisseble

Get R9 270/X for mining or maybe R9 290
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/176785-nvidias-new-maxwell-powered-gtx-750-ti-is-hyper-efficient-quiet-a-serious-threat-to-amd/3

First
TDP =/ power consumption

GTX 750 Ti is to weak - more systems - more power consumption


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Get R9 270/X for mining or maybe R9 290
> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/176785-nvidias-new-maxwell-powered-gtx-750-ti-is-hyper-efficient-quiet-a-serious-threat-to-amd/3
> 
> First
> TDP =/ power consumption
> 
> GTX 750 Ti is to weak - more systems - more power consumption


There extremely quite though. I can add them to my wifes computer and my moms computer and they don't even notice the noise level. That is the main purpose I see for these cards. The quietness is huge deal. I never have bought any hardware this quite for mining unless I water cooled. And these cards are probably more quite than my water cooled rig. I can leave the cards on the lowest static fan setting of 42% and not hear them and still keep them under 70c, with OC and full mining load.


----------



## ivanlabrie

And they run off whatever psu you got lying around...what would truly rock would be a true one slot design. (990fxa-ud5 anyone?)


----------



## pioneerisloud

This thread has my interests.......


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> There extremely quite though. I can add them to my wifes computer and my moms computer and they don't even notice the noise level. That is the main purpose I see for these cards. The quietness is huge deal. I never have bought any hardware this quite for mining unless I water cooled. And these cards are probably more quite than my water cooled rig. I can leave the cards on the lowest static fan setting of 42% and not hear them and still keep them under 70c, with OC and full mining load.


Every GPU can be quiet with good cooler!
I have R9 270X Windforce x3 - really loud GPU at stock settings - i was wondering why...
I did furmark and GPU didnt get over 50C! but it was loud...

So i manage with afterburner that it get about 70C in furmark - and it is very quiet i- games T is 57-64C


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cudaminer doesn't play nice with risers, if you use a board without a plx chip speeds will suffer in the boards controlled by the northbridge (if amd).
> *check the last page at the cudaminer thread for more info


Are you sure it wasn't a Linux issue? I thought it was mainly a problem with x1 PCI and/or Linux

People have run 4 PCIE GTX 750 Tis and gotten 1.2+ Mhash/s and there's at least one person with 6 of them

If you check the posts above there's someone with 5 pushing 1.5Mhash/s. I believe people tend to post more to get issues solved than to brag "I have ____ Mhash/s on Nvidia" , since the total hashrate is an unimpressive 2 Mhash/s or so.

I believe the problem was the use of a A88X board that is only meant to support 2 way Crossfire/SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Get R9 270/X for mining or maybe R9 290
> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/176785-nvidias-new-maxwell-powered-gtx-750-ti-is-hyper-efficient-quiet-a-serious-threat-to-amd/3
> 
> First
> TDP =/ power consumption
> 
> GTX 750 Ti is to weak - more systems - more power consumption


Flawed argument because lower thermal density means you can pack them closer together.
Flawed argument because people have given us at-the-wall power readings , if you bothered to read the whole thread

It's more of a foreshadowing of GM206 / GM204 / GM200 than "oh look Nvidia is great!"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Actually Nvidia is pretty good, you gotta know not to mine scrypt on them though.

They aren't too shabby at it, but you'd make much more mining some other algo with cudaminer.
Also, new failover and linux overclocking features coming for Nvidia miners soon, as well as new optimized cudaminer kernels made by Nvidia engineers themselves. (I can get 716kh/s at 1267mhz core with my 780 at scrypt, and close to 6kh/s mining yac...looking forward to doing 25-50% better soon







)


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually Nvidia is pretty good, you gotta know not to mine scrypt on them though.
> 
> They aren't too shabby at it, but you'd make much more mining some other algo with cudaminer.
> Also, new failover and linux overclocking features coming for Nvidia miners soon, as well as new optimized cudaminer kernels made by Nvidia engineers themselves. (I can get 716kh/s at 1267mhz core with my 780 at scrypt, and close to 6kh/s mining yac...looking forward to doing 25-50% better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Looking forward to it. Right now I'm mining a whole bunch of coins at ScryptGuild. These little guys are chugging along at just shy of 300kh/s each. 780 Ti is doing a little under 700kh/s, but getting a lot hotter than when I mined PTS with it. Does the latest CUDAminer make cards hotter than previous versions or is it the same? All my cards are using much higher Power % and temps jumped 10C or more. First time I'm really doing any mining other than PTS on my Nvidia cards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

PTS runs at 57% tdp on my card, cudaminer doing scrypt at 105%.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> PTS runs at 57% tdp on my card, cudaminer doing scrypt at 105%.


Yeah mine has much higher Power % and temps as well. I'll have to stage some tests and see which is more worth-while: doing PTS or mining on ScryptGuild with twice as much power usage.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah mine has much higher Power % and temps as well. I'll have to stage some tests and see which is more worth-while: doing PTS or mining on ScryptGuild with twice as much power usage.


It's best to mine yacoin on nvidia.


----------



## Partol

GTX 750 and 750 Ti are good cards for first coin miners such as me.
Its not an expensive card. Requires no special cooling. No need to buy a new PSU.
Light impact on electric bill.

Today, I moved my GTX 750 Ti from my gaming PC into my work PC in order to flash the bios.
My work PC uses a very simple case with almost no airflow and no fans except for the psu fan and cpu fan.
With side-door off and fans at an almost inaudible 75%, gpu temp still only at 60C.
currently mining at average 290 kh/s.

I only started mining coins, a few weeks ago.
I hope to get 2 more 750 Ti's to fill up all the remaining pci-e x16 slots in both PC's.

By the way, anyone notice that kh/s seems more dependent on memory clock than gpu clock?
Are there any 750 Ti's doing more than 300 kh/s with little or no memory overclock?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> GTX 750 and 750 Ti are good cards for first coin miners such as me.
> Its not an expensive card. Requires no special cooling. No need to buy a new PSU.
> Light impact on electric bill.
> 
> Today, I moved my GTX 750 Ti from my gaming PC into my work PC in order to flash the bios.
> My work PC uses a very simple case with almost no airflow and no fans except for the psu fan and cpu fan.
> With side-door off and fans at an almost inaudible 75%, gpu temp still only at 60C.
> currently mining at average 290 kh/s.
> 
> I only started mining coins, a few weeks ago.
> I hope to get 2 more 750 Ti's to fill up all the remaining pci-e x16 slots in both PC's.
> 
> By the way, anyone notice that kh/s seems more dependent on memory clock than gpu clock?
> Are there any 750 Ti's doing more than 300 kh/s with little or no memory overclock?


+550 to +700 memory is common since they're using Samsung memory.

And yes, memory clock seems to be more important


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> +550 to +700 memory is common since they're using Samsung memory.
> 
> And yes, memory clock seems to be more important


+200 is my highest memory OC with zero artifacts in EVGA OC Scanner (gpu memory burner)
I can hash at +400 without much trouble, although I do infrequently see a message about cpu did not verify.
I am undecided about how much memory OC I should use when mining.
Are there any serious consquences to mining with a slightly unstable memory overclock?


----------



## Faint

So I just ended up ordering 2 EVGA SC 750 Tis (should be getting here tomorrow). Would it be better to send them back and get from another brand? Also, I'm going to be running off of my ASUS 990X EVO ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO/ ) am3+ board that I have lying around. I'm assuming everything will run fine (plan to get another card really soon) but what do you guys think?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> +200 is my highest memory OC with zero artifacts in EVGA OC Scanner (gpu memory burner)
> I can hash at +400 without much trouble, although I do infrequently see a message about cpu did not verify.
> I am undecided about how much memory OC I should use when mining.
> Are there any serious consquences to mining with a slightly unstable memory overclock?


If it's an unstable OC you will get more hashrate but less actual accepted work (i.e. more rejected shares)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> So I just ended up ordering 2 EVGA SC 750 Tis (should be getting here tomorrow). Would it be better to send them back and get from another brand? Also, I'm going to be running off of my ASUS 990X EVO ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO/ ) am3+ board that I have lying around. I'm assuming everything will run fine (plan to get another card really soon) but what do you guys think?


Most of the problems people are having with more than 4 cards are on AMD boards, so I'd be wary of that.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Most of the problems people are having with more than 4 cards are on AMD boards, so I'd be wary of that.


Ah, thanks. I'm just going to be using this board for now as it's leftover from my last build. If anything I might get a better board later but not at the moment. I was mainly wondering if the cards that I ordered will be fine for mining as I plan to mine 24/7 with them.


----------



## Freekers

My 6 Gigabyte 750Tis just came in. Now waiting for the risers to arrive


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> My 6 Gigabyte 750Tis just came in. Now waiting for the risers to arrive


Please update us on whether you get them to exceed 310 kh/s

They pack 2+1 phases and people say they aren't able to do more than 310 kh/s , I find that odd since you're mainly pushing high overclocks on the memory (the +1 part of the 2+1) and it does have a 6 pin

For Europe, here's a price index
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=gra16_512&xf=1440_keine~1439_GTX+750+Ti#xf_top

---

interesting article
Quote:


> The GeForce GTX 750 Ti series of graphics cards based no the new Nvidia Maxwell architecture have really captured the attention of crypto currency miners due to their good performance (hashrate) per watt. Nvidia is advertising these cards to have 60W TDP, however we have discovered that the actual TDP limit for the power target set in the video BIOS of these cards is 38.5W&#8230;
> geforce-gtx-750-ti-power-usage-results
> This made us dig into the matter a bit more in order to see how much power actually does a GeForce GTX 750 Ti draw from the motherboard (a reference GT 750 with no external PCI-E power connector). So we've attached a watt meter to the power line of an external PCI-E extender to see how much power is drawn by the GT 750 Ti card. The results we got were quite surprising, even though we knew that the default power consumption should fit in the 38.5W limit for the power target set in the BIOS. With the stock frequencies for the GPU and the video memory the GeForce GTX 750 Ti has shown to draw just about 28W ot power producing about 250 KHS hashrate for Scrypt mining. After getting the card overclocked to +135 MHz for the GPU and +650 MHz for the video memory the power consumption has risen a bit to about 34W average with a hashrate of about 300 KHS for Scrypt crypto mining.
> So if you were calculating the power usage of GTX 750 Ti as 60W in order to see the ratio of hashrate per Watt of power, then you should rethink how you calculate it now. Note that this is the actual power that goes from the PSU to the video card, the real power consumption with a 80 Plus certified power supply that provides 90% efficiency for example would rise with 10% to about 30W (stock) and 37W (overclocked) respectively as the actual power drawn by the card from the wall socket.
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/geforce-gtx-750-ti-power-usage/


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Please update us on whether you get them to exceed 310 kh/s
> 
> They pack 2+1 phases and people say they aren't able to do more than 310 kh/s , I find that odd since you're mainly pushing high overclocks on the memory (the +1 part of the 2+1) and it does have a 6 pin


I will, but I am unsure how much I should increase the Power Target for these, as they have a 6 pin connector... Without 6 pin connector they recommend 65.5W, but with....?


----------



## dyce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Please update us on whether you get them to exceed 310 kh/s
> 
> They pack 2+1 phases and people say they aren't able to do more than 310 kh/s , I find that odd since you're mainly pushing high overclocks on the memory (the +1 part of the 2+1) and it does have a 6 pin
> 
> For Europe, here's a price index
> http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=gra16_512&xf=1440_keine~1439_GTX+750+Ti#xf_top
> 
> ---
> 
> interesting article


is that a 750ti single slot? i wish i could find one of those. would be nice not to have to use risers.


----------



## dph314

So there's a modded BIOS out there for the Ti's? Saw it mentioned in the one post, so, just wondering. Does it allow for 1.212v?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So there's a modded BIOS out there for the Ti's? Saw it mentioned in the one post, so, just wondering. Does it allow for 1.212v?


Use Kepler BIOS tweaker
It changes power "limit" / power target (TDP) not voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> I will, but I am unsure how much I should increase the Power Target for these, as they have a 6 pin connector... Without 6 pin connector they recommend 65.5W, but with....?


Nobody's posted pictures of the mosfets used so I wouldn't go more than the spec for reference (also 2+1). You might be able to get more out of the memory simply because reference uses d-pak.


----------



## trip96

Hey guys. This is my first post on this forum.

I wanted to share my experience so far.

Background Info:

I run a dual boot between MAC O S X 10.9.2 and Windows 7 64bit. I also have a 650 ti in the same rig as my 750 ti. Mac OS X as of today does not recognize the 750 ti. I believe support is coming soon. I have cudaminer working fine on MAC OSX and Windows 7 btw for my 650 ti. and I know there is no easy way to over clock graphics cards in OS X but I prefer the GUI and environment to windows as I create a lot of multimedia and love logic studio.

Anyways. My results in windows 7 64 bit with cudaminer and the 750 ti (ASUS with 6 pin) + 650 ti (EVGA with 6 pin).

I flashed the BIOS to approve of a 65.5 watt TDS and am using MSI afterburner to bump clock and memory speeds.

AfterBurner I use these settings for stable mining: +115 to GPU core and +400 to MEM. No over clock on the 650 ti.

I get about 450 Khash/s with those two cards with the 750 ti putting out around 310. I had 320's by itself before but didn't run it long enough to see if it was stable.

I would LIKE to see the card put out 330 K/hash along side the 150 Khash/s my 650 ti puts out but it seems to throttle down with other cards in the system. I have both directly in PCI e x16 slots and the 750 ti does have the 6 pin on it.

Today I am going to try to flash the TDS to 60 watts instead of the recommended 65.5 and see if I can boost the MEM frequency more (without crashing drivers) as it seems to make the biggest difference in hash rates.

Anyways, Hope this helps. and PLEASE let me know if you have better settings / something to try!


----------



## AlphaC

trip96:
http://www.johnchapman.net/crypto-currency/cudaminer-2-28-2014-release-now-available-for-os-x-10-7-10-8-and-10-9/
For Mac

----
GTX 750 Ti seems to be a king of MAXCOIN & Helixcoin (keccak) now , too bad value crashed
Quote:


> MINE MAX, HELIX WITH THE 2014-02-28 release. Also use this for improved Yacoin performance.
> 
> For keccak, use the T kernel now for Compute 3.5 devices. Careful, its warp limit is 24 not 32.
> 
> My GTX 750 Ti makes 164 MHash/s << this is the new keccak ACE CARD.
> My GTX 780 now breaks 210 MHash/s at 80% TDP. YEAH BABY!
> 
> Thanks to Alexey for the submission, even though he bungled up the ROL macro at the first
> attempt, which is why we didn't make the Helixcoin launch Wink
> 
> EDIT: my desktop PC now has a combined keccak power of 555 MHash/s.
> GTX 780, 2 GTX 750 Ti, 1 GT 640 (GK208). And none of this is overclocked very high.
> I wish I've had that at the Maxcoin launch.
> 
> Christian


----------



## CTM Audi

I haven't mined anything since BTC was around $20, and all these new coins and miners have me very lost.

I currently have a GTX 580 lightning in a 2500K rig with Seasonic X760, and a GTX 660 Sig2 in a 2600K rig with Seasonic X650 (ITX build).

I have a set electric bill, so I wont have to pay anything to mine, however, I have weak electrical wiring in my house (AC + Vacuum on same breaker = Power outage to half the house).

First off, with cudaminer what could my current cards pull, and secondly, would it be worth swapping them for 750TIs? The 660 was open box from newegg, so I can return that and get a 750TI for the same price essentially, and the 580 I could offload on ebay for ~$170. I don't play too many AAA games, just Source games and Rust. So Id be fine with the graphical power as well. I could probably justify picking up an extra card or two after that as well. Could fit three in the 2500K rig without risers (Z68 Pro Gen3).

Probably OT for this thread, but I could also mine the CPUs. That would be primecoin I believe. Would I be able to mine both at the same time?

Also, both PCs see regular daily use. I want to be able to keep browsing / twitch streaming (console games through capture card) on my main, and watching BRs and compressing movies on my HTPC without interruption.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Definitely swap for 750ti's with 6 pin...and don't get the EVGA FTW, get Asus Dcu or Msi cards.

Fermi cards suck for mining.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> trip96:
> http://www.johnchapman.net/crypto-currency/cudaminer-2-28-2014-release-now-available-for-os-x-10-7-10-8-and-10-9/
> For Mac
> 
> ----
> GTX 750 Ti seems to be a king of MAXCOIN & Helixcoin (keccak) now , too bad value crashed
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> MINE MAX, HELIX WITH THE 2014-02-28 release. Also use this for improved Yacoin performance.
> 
> For keccak, use the T kernel now for Compute 3.5 devices. Careful, its warp limit is 24 not 32.
> 
> My GTX 750 Ti makes 164 MHash/s << this is the new keccak ACE CARD.
> My GTX 780 now breaks 210 MHash/s at 80% TDP. YEAH BABY!
> 
> Thanks to Alexey for the submission, even though he bungled up the ROL macro at the first
> attempt, which is why we didn't make the Helixcoin launch Wink
> 
> EDIT: my desktop PC now has a combined keccak power of 555 MHash/s.
> GTX 780, 2 GTX 750 Ti, 1 GT 640 (GK208). And none of this is overclocked very high.
> I wish I've had that at the Maxcoin launch.
> 
> Christian
Click to expand...

164Mhash thats not bad. My 270's pull 230Mhash.


----------



## CTM Audi

What does the non TI 750 pull? The TIs are getting marked up quite a bit already.


----------



## AlphaC

*Reference design*
On Semiconductor NCP81172
On Semiconductor 4C08N (30V 52A 5.8mΩ)
On Semiconductor 4C05N (30V 67A 4.5mΩ)
MagnaChip MDD1501 (30V 67.4A 5.6mΩ) and MagnaChip MDD1502 (30V 45.7A 8.5mΩ) (memory phase)
Inductors labeled R22 , presumably 0.22uH


*Galaxy GC*
http://www.itocp.com/bbs/thread-233629-1-1.html



MagnaChip MDU1516（30V 18.6A 9mΩ@10V）
MagnaChip MDU1514（30V 22.8A 6mΩ@10V)
***Inductors labeled 0.22uH
seems these are H5GC2H24BFR-T2C rated for 5GHz @1.35V , 6Ghz at 1.5V

*Colorful iGame*


*ASUS*
http://www.itocp.com/htmls/33/n-5133-15.html , http://www.easycom.com.ua/video/asus_gtx750ti-oc-2gd5/?lang=ru , http://www.overclockers.ua/video/geforce-gtx750ti-asus-oc-2gd5/
uPI semiconductor uP1608TK PWM (http://www.upi-semi.com/product/ProductList.aspx?ArchID=140)
UBIQ Semiconductor M3054M mosfet
UBIQ Semiconductor M3056M mosfet
R68 Inductor / choke of unknown brand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> What does the non TI 750 pull? The TIs are getting marked up quite a bit already.


Wattage or hashrate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=492322.0*
> only 240 khs (If start with t5x24 they show only 150Kh/s)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Okay guys bring me up to speed please. I just ordered 24 gigabyte 750-ti's What settings do I want to use for cudaminer. Are you guys having any issues using standard usb risers with these cards?

Have you all done the flash to 65W ? Do the cards like the gigabyte ones need the PCI-E plugged in or is a power riser enough ?
are these good settings??

-m 1 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2
-l T5x24 -C 1 -H 1
-m 1 -H 1 -d 0 -i 0 -l K7x32 -C 1

I've seen those 3 so far.

like I said i've got 24 on order from superbiiz that will be here some time next week. Good news is I have 1 coming monday that I had ordered for my wife to game on so I can play around with that one to get used to cudaminer before the big batch comes.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Okay guys bring me up to speed please. I just ordered 24 gigabyte 750-ti's What settings do I want to use for cudaminer. Are you guys having any issues using standard usb risers with these cards?
> 
> Have you all done the flash to 65W ? Do the cards like the gigabyte ones need the PCI-E plugged in or is a power riser enough ?
> are these good settings??
> 
> -m 1 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2
> -l T5x24 -C 1 -H 1
> -m 1 -H 1 -d 0 -i 0 -l K7x32 -C 1
> 
> I've seen those 3 so far.
> 
> like I said i've got 24 on order from superbiiz that will be here some time next week. Good news is I have 1 coming monday that I had ordered for my wife to game on so I can play around with that one to get used to cudaminer before the big batch comes.


Maybe you should have confirmed all these things before purchasing.







anyway, to answer your questions here are a few things:

The first config you listed is what I use, and I net around 305KH/s per MSI 750 Ti, with a flashed BIOS.

The USB risers should work fine, but I've heard sometimes if you're using an AMD board, nvidia cards and risers may give you issues.

All I've done to my cards is flash the bios and overclock them a little bit for my results.

For the gigabyte cards you'll need a single 6 pin connector + a powered riser for every card you plan to use as the gigabyte cards have a PCI-e 6 pin power connector.

Hope that gives you some more information.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Definitely swap for 750ti's with 6 pin...and don't get the EVGA FTW, get Asus Dcu or Msi cards.
> 
> Fermi cards suck for mining.


Why 'don't get EVGA FTW'? I bought 2 of them, they seem pretty nice so far. Do Asus/MSI get better hashrates?


----------



## dotaduck

I bought 2 Zotac GTX 750 Ti. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500327

Cards haven't arrived yet but I'm having buyers remorse since everyone seems to be getting like ASUS or GIgabyte brand. Not sure if mines gonna be able to OC to that level.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> I bought 2 Zotac GTX 750 Ti. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500327
> 
> Cards haven't arrived yet but I'm having buyers remorse since everyone seems to be getting like ASUS or GIgabyte brand. Not sure if mines gonna be able to OC to that level.


From what I've seen from Zotac cards you should be happy and expect around 295KH/s per card.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Why 'don't get EVGA FTW'? I bought 2 of them, they seem pretty nice so far. Do Asus/MSI get better hashrates?


Worse VRM phases (not so good quality compared to the other brands I mentioned, might limit oc headroom or durability whilst mining)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> From what I've seen from Zotac cards you should be happy and expect around 295KH/s per card.


I've seen Zotac cards oced do better than that...they are pretty darn good.


----------



## xartic1

What is the actual power draw you people are getting from the 750 ti's? I set my power target to 70%, add 190mhz to the core, and my gtx 780 is pumping 520 khash at 170 watts at 44C.. The prolimatech mk 26 and 2 120mm SP corsair fans really help too.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> What is the actual power draw you people are getting from the 750 ti's? I set my power target to 70%, add 190mhz to the core, and my gtx 780 is pumping 520 khash at 170 watts at 44C.. The prolimatech mk 26 and 2 120mm SP corsair fans really help too.


If my calculations are correct my 750 Ti's are doing 305KH/s at ~45W or so.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> If my calculations are correct my 750 Ti's are doing 305KH/s at ~45W or so.


That's beautiful to hear, sounds like i'm going to pick up a few of these to use. I just wish these had SLI, so they would be a bit more valuable when done with mining.

Have you tried dropping the power target and seeing what the highest possible khash/watt ratio you can obtain? I can manage 650 khash out of my 780 HOF, but it's drawing nearly 360 watts. Dropping the PT and overclocking the core, allows the voltage to drop from 1.162 to 1.000 at almost the same core speeds, but nearly 90 watts less power.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Why 'don't get EVGA FTW'? I bought 2 of them, they seem pretty nice so far. Do Asus/MSI get better hashrates?


The power components used are less efficient / get hotter (thermal wall when overclocking) and the whole reason you get a Maxwell card is efficiency (whether it is GFLOPs/W , hashrate/W , FPS/W , etc.)

D-paks and other older designs are less efficient than newer DirectFET (from International Rectifier) used on EVGA Classified / MSI Lightning / R9 290 series and R9 280 series reference cards, Fairchild Semiconductor FDMF6823A used on GK110 which is an integrated driver+high side+low side (similar to International Rectifier PowIRStage), Power QFN / PQFN or " Power Quad Flat No Leads" (Fairchild Semiconductor / International Rectifier) , etc.

Simpler explanation: A mosfet ("metal-oxide-semiconductor field-effect transistor") is an electrical switch. You know those lightbulb dimmer switch experiments in elementary school where you have a switch you change the resistance of? Like that but without someone actually moving the switch. Low RDS(on) means low resistance "drain to source". Basically the lower the resistance when it is on, the less power loss you (power is lost to heat). The second issue is thermal resistance : lower thermal resistance = better conductor of heat , so it doesn't get as hot since it will conduct heat to the circuit board or ideally the heatsinks.

I give them the benefit of the doubt (EVGA warranty + stepup / etc.) but reference design uses a Magnachip MD1502 & MDD1501 which the reference datasheet says is a D-PAK. http://www.magnachip.com/application/down.php?filename=MDD1502.pdf , http://www.magnachip.com/application/down.php?filename=MDD1501.pdf

It's clearly used for memory and PLL.

D-Paks were known for blowing on AMD 800 series motherboards and AMD A75 Asrock boards. Of course, the power draw of memory/PLL is much less , maybe 10-15W or so.


----------



## CTM Audi

Anyone try the 750 non TI? Based on specs/performance, I think it would be around 25% less putting it around 225-240KH/s. At $120 ($125 for nicer ones), its 2/3 the price of the TI for ~3/4 the performance.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Anyone try the 750 non TI? Based on specs/performance, I think it would be around 25% less putting it around 225-240KH/s. At $120 ($125 for nicer ones), its 2/3 the price of the TI for ~3/4 the performance.


I'd like to know this too...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> I'd like to know this too...


It uses different settings: *t4x24* as opposed to T5x24

150-250 kh/s

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=492322.0

Custompcreview got 160 kh/s
http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/review-msi-geforce-gtx-750-gaming-1gb/20167/16/

----

also it seems GTX 750 Ti cards are good for vertcoin (~130 kh/s , stock settins)
http://www.reddit.com/r/vertcoin/comments/1zbq3y/best_vertcoin_gpus_for_the_price_buy_gtx_750s_ti/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://vertcoinforum.com/index.php?topic=134.0*
> Nvidia GTX 750 ti settings & optimization and 5 card rig example config
> y goal was not the squeeze the last kh/s out of my cards at any costs but to have a "longterm" stable rig running above 700 kh/s while consuming less then 400 Watts of power.
> So I found out that many peoble are obviously getting good results using launchoption "-l T5x24" but for me this did not work out too well. So I started experimenting and found that for my setup using "-l T5x20" with the 32bit version of Cudaminer currently works best.
> ...
> 
> *cudaminer --algo=scrypt:2048 -l T5x20 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -o stratum+tcp://[yourpool]:[port] -O [user.worker]:[pass]*
> 
> And the result is a rock solid 700kh/s+ rig (which is an equivalent to ~1400 kh/s in scrypt mining) consuming only 380 Watts


They're supposedly getting 600CPM on Protoshares / Bitshares PTS
http://www.reddit.com/r/protoshare/comments/1zbois/best_card_for_cpm_for_dollarwatt_value_gtx_750/


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd stick to the ti personally...less than that and you run into the cost of the systems you need to get similar hash rates, vs the cost per card. Ratio is ideal with the 750ti imho.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It uses different settings: *t4x24* as opposed to T5x24
> 
> 150-250 kh/s
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=492322.0
> 
> Custompcreview got 160 kh/s
> http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/review-msi-geforce-gtx-750-gaming-1gb/20167/16/
> 
> ----
> 
> also it seems GTX 750 Ti cards are good for vertcoin (~130 kh/s , stock settins)
> http://www.reddit.com/r/vertcoin/comments/1zbq3y/best_vertcoin_gpus_for_the_price_buy_gtx_750s_ti/
> They're supposedly getting 600CPM on Protoshares / Bitshares PTS
> http://www.reddit.com/r/protoshare/comments/1zbois/best_card_for_cpm_for_dollarwatt_value_gtx_750/


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd stick to the ti personally...less than that and you run into the cost of the systems you need to get similar hash rates, vs the cost per card. Ratio is ideal with the 750ti imho.


Thank you









So is this the Ti version? http://www.ebay.com/itm/231162590562

Some places say it is, and some don't.

Its appears it's not, damn false ebay advertising had me excited for a second.


----------



## Freekers

Alright guys, I've played around with one of my Gigabyte 750TIs (GV-N75TOC-2GI) for a few days and here are my findings:
- I'm getting a stable 325 kh/s in cudaminer with an OC of +135 on the core and +635 on the memory. Pushing the memory clock any further would make cudeminer crash.

- I'm using these cudaminer arguments:
-l T5x24 -C 1 -i 0 -H 1
Any other arguments than this would yield a lower hashrate. Even a slight/subltle change such as H1 to H2 would cost me about 20kh/s.

- The chip does not get hotter than 45 degrees celcius with the fan speed at it's lowest setting (56%). It really is whisper quiet!!

- I flashed the BIOS using the instructions and zip file provided by cryptomining-blog.com. Please do not that you need to save/dump and flash the BIOS in DOS, NOT in Windows. It will _not_ work, believe me. Additionally, only use nvflash to dump the bios. GPU-Z did not dump mine properly.

- Using the 32bit version of cudaminer yields 5 kh/s more than the 64 build... Yes you read that right.

- Power usage is as follows:
Complete System Power Usage
Idle without 750TI installed: 32W
Idle with 750TI installed: 37W
Load with 750TI Installed: 115W
Idle with 750TI OC +135/+635: 37W
Load with 750TI OC +135/+635: 125W
These readings were taken from my Kill-A-Watt meter straight out of the wall.

This tells us that the 750TI alone uses:
Idle: 5W
Load: 83W
OC Idle: 5W
OC Load: 93W

I.e. a system with 6 of these cards overclocked will use 590W while mining and yields 1950 kh/s.

I'm still awaiting my Powered Risers so these results are based upon just 1 GV-N75TOC-2GI plugged straight into the 16x slot of the mainboard.
Full System Specs:
Intel Celeron G1820
ASRock H81 Pro BTC
4GB DDR3
250GB HDD
be quiet! System Power 7 700W
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
Driver Version: 334.89

I hope this helps.

Kind regards,
Freekers.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Alright guys, I've played around with one of my Gigabyte 750TIs (GV-N75TOC-2GI) for a few days and here are my findings:
> - I'm getting a stable 325 kh/s in cudaminer with an OC of +135 on the core and +635 on the memory. Pushing the memory clock any further would make cudeminer crash.
> 
> - I'm using these cudaminer arguments:
> -l T5x24 -C 1 -i 0 -H 1
> Any other arguments than this would yield a lower hashrate. Even a slight/subltle change such as H1 to H2 would cost me about 20kh/s.
> 
> - The chip does not get hotter than 45 degrees celcius with the fan speed at it's lowest setting (56%). It really is whisper quiet!!
> 
> - I flashed the BIOS using the instructions and zip file provided by cryptomining-blog.com. Please do not that you need to save/dump and flash the BIOS in DOS, NOT in Windows. It will _not_ work, believe me. Additionally, only use nvflash to dump the bios. GPU-Z did not dump mine properly.
> 
> - Using the 32bit version of cudaminer yields 5 kh/s more than the 64 build... Yes you read that right.
> 
> - Power usage is as follows:
> Complete System Power Usage
> Idle without 750TI installed: 32W
> Idle with 750TI installed: 37W
> Load with 750TI Installed: 115W
> Idle with 750TI OC +135/+635: 37W
> Load with 750TI OC +135/+635: 125W
> These readings were taken from my Kill-A-Watt meter straight out of the wall.
> 
> This tells us that the 750TI alone uses:
> Idle: 2W
> Load: 83W
> OC Idle: 2W
> OC Load: 93W
> 
> I.e. a system with 6 of these cards overclocked will use 590W while mining and yields 1950 kh/s.
> 
> I'm still awaiting my Powered Risers so these results are based upon just 1 GV-N75TOC-2GI plugged straight into the 16x slot of the mainboard.
> Full System Specs:
> Intel Celeron G1820
> ASRock H81 Pro BTC
> 4GB DDR3
> 250GB HDD
> be quiet! System Power 7 700W
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
> Driver Version: 334.89
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Freekers.


Wow, some good information there. Are you planning on flashing the card to see if you can get the power draw even lower? As in get that thing down to ~37 watts?

Nice idle power draw btw, sure beats mine of 130 watts haha.


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Wow, some good information there. Are you planning on flashing the card to see if you can get the power draw even lower? As in get that thing down to ~37 watts?


I'm not quite sure by what you mean with flashing the card. I already flashed the BIOS of my card or am I missing something







?
Thanks!


----------



## ccRicers

Hi everyone. I am interested in starting with a multi GPU rig using only these cards and would want to know what's the best way to get started. I am already using a 7950 and 7970 for mining and know how to set those up on Linux.

What motherboard did you buy for these cards? I would want to use 4 of them in one system. If a card is connected to a PCI x1 via riser does it still need to be powered, or will the 750ti be fine with a non-powered 1x to 16x riser?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> I'm not quite sure by what you mean with flashing the card. I already flashed the BIOS of my card or am I missing something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Thanks!


Ooops I missed that in your post, sorry









I'm just wondering how these guys got their power draw down to 37 watts! http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/geforce-gtx-750-ti-power-usage/


----------



## Freekers

Hmm, I wonder as well. The only difference I see is that theirs does not have a 6 pin connector....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Alright guys, I've played around with one of my Gigabyte 750TIs (GV-N75TOC-2GI) for a few days and here are my findings:
> - I'm getting a stable 325 kh/s in cudaminer with an OC of +135 on the core and +635 on the memory. Pushing the memory clock any further would make cudeminer crash.
> 
> - I'm using these cudaminer arguments:
> -l T5x24 -C 1 -i 0 -H 1
> Any other arguments than this would yield a lower hashrate. Even a slight/subltle change such as H1 to H2 would cost me about 20kh/s.
> 
> - The chip does not get hotter than 45 degrees celcius with the fan speed at it's lowest setting (56%). It really is whisper quiet!!
> 
> - I flashed the BIOS using the instructions and zip file provided by cryptomining-blog.com. Please do not that you need to save/dump and flash the BIOS in DOS, NOT in Windows. It will _not_ work, believe me. Additionally, only use nvflash to dump the bios. GPU-Z did not dump mine properly.
> 
> - Using the 32bit version of cudaminer yields 5 kh/s more than the 64 build... Yes you read that right.
> 
> - Power usage is as follows:
> Complete System Power Usage
> Idle without 750TI installed: 32W
> Idle with 750TI installed: 37W
> Load with 750TI Installed: 115W
> Idle with 750TI OC +135/+635: 37W
> Load with 750TI OC +135/+635: 125W
> These readings were taken from my Kill-A-Watt meter straight out of the wall.
> 
> This tells us that the 750TI alone uses:
> Idle: 5W
> Load: 83W
> OC Idle: 5W
> OC Load: 93W
> 
> I.e. a system with 6 of these cards overclocked will use 590W while mining and yields 1950 kh/s.
> 
> I'm still awaiting my Powered Risers so these results are based upon just 1 GV-N75TOC-2GI plugged straight into the 16x slot of the mainboard.
> Full System Specs:
> Intel Celeron G1820
> ASRock H81 Pro BTC
> 4GB DDR3
> 250GB HDD
> be quiet! System Power 7 700W
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
> Driver Version: 334.89
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Freekers.


Thanks for the very informative post. I am not doubting your power use findings, but they seem to be contrary to anything i've seen. Seems you are finding alot more power usage than anyone else ? Kind of scares me to be honest I have a bunch of those gigabyte 750 ti's coming and if they do 300-330 khash with 93W that won't make them a ton better than 300W 290 doing over 900.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Thanks for the very informative post. I am not doubting your power use findings, but they seem to be contrary to anything i've seen. Seems you are finding alot more power usage than anyone else ? Kind of scares me to be honest I have a bunch of those gigabyte 750 ti's coming and if they do 300-330 khash with 93W that won't make them a ton better than 300W 290 doing over 900.


"-H 1" Won't that have some affect on the CPU power consumption?


----------



## killer-x

Well I ordered three PNY GTX 750ti's from rakuten for $472.45 - $50 for a promo. Just gotta order some risers now!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> "-H 1" Won't that have some affect on the CPU power consumption?


Yep apparently he has a wrong setting:

--hash-parallel [-H] scrypt also has a small SHA256 or Keccak component:
0 hashes this single threaded on the CPU.
1 to enable multithreaded hashing on the CPU.
2 offloads everything to the GPU (default)


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Why 'don't get EVGA FTW'? I bought 2 of them, they seem pretty nice so far. Do Asus/MSI get better hashrates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> The power components used are less efficient / get hotter (thermal wall when overclocking) and the whole reason you get a Maxwell card is efficiency (whether it is GFLOPs/W , hashrate/W , FPS/W , etc.)
> 
> D-paks and other older designs are less efficient than newer DirectFET (from International Rectifier) used on EVGA Classified / MSI Lightning / R9 290 series and R9 280 series reference cards, Fairchild Semiconductor FDMF6823A used on GK110 which is an integrated driver+high side+low side (similar to International Rectifier PowIRStage), Power QFN / PQFN or " Power Quad Flat No Leads" (Fairchild Semiconductor / International Rectifier) , etc.
> 
> Simpler explanation: A mosfet ("metal-oxide-semiconductor field-effect transistor") is an electrical switch. You know those lightbulb dimmer switch experiments in elementary school where you have a switch you change the resistance of? Like that but without someone actually moving the switch. Low RDS(on) means low resistance "drain to source". Basically the lower the resistance when it is on, the less power loss you (power is lost to heat). The second issue is thermal resistance : lower thermal resistance = better conductor of heat , so it doesn't get as hot since it will conduct heat to the circuit board or ideally the heatsinks.
> 
> I give them the benefit of the doubt (EVGA warranty + stepup / etc.) but reference design uses a Magnachip MD1502 & MDD1501 which the reference datasheet says is a D-PAK. http://www.magnachip.com/application/down.php?filename=MDD1502.pdf , http://www.magnachip.com/application/down.php?filename=MDD1501.pdf
> 
> It's clearly used for memory and PLL.
> 
> D-Paks were known for blowing on AMD 800 series motherboards and AMD A75 Asrock boards. Of course, the power draw of memory/PLL is much less , maybe 10-15W or so.
Click to expand...

Thank you, nice explanation. I'll probably only have these a few months though, and you're right, EVGA's warranty service is top-notch. I think I'll be good for the short time I have these, but thanks again for the info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys, I've played around with one of my Gigabyte 750TIs (GV-N75TOC-2GI) for a few days and here are my findings:
> - I'm getting a stable 325 kh/s in cudaminer with an OC of +135 on the core and +635 on the memory. Pushing the memory clock any further would make cudeminer crash.
> 
> - I'm using these cudaminer arguments:
> -l T5x24 -C 1 -i 0 -H 1
> Any other arguments than this would yield a lower hashrate. Even a slight/subltle change such as H1 to H2 would cost me about 20kh/s.
> 
> - The chip does not get hotter than 45 degrees celcius with the fan speed at it's lowest setting (56%). It really is whisper quiet!!
> 
> - I flashed the BIOS using the instructions and zip file provided by cryptomining-blog.com. Please do not that you need to save/dump and flash the BIOS in DOS, NOT in Windows. It will _not_ work, believe me. Additionally, only use nvflash to dump the bios. GPU-Z did not dump mine properly.
> 
> - Using the 32bit version of cudaminer yields 5 kh/s more than the 64 build... Yes you read that right.
> 
> - Power usage is as follows:
> Complete System Power Usage
> Idle without 750TI installed: 32W
> Idle with 750TI installed: 37W
> Load with 750TI Installed: 115W
> Idle with 750TI OC +135/+635: 37W
> Load with 750TI OC +135/+635: 125W
> These readings were taken from my Kill-A-Watt meter straight out of the wall.
> 
> This tells us that the 750TI alone uses:
> Idle: 5W
> Load: 83W
> OC Idle: 5W
> OC Load: 93W
> 
> I.e. a system with 6 of these cards overclocked will use 590W while mining and yields 1950 kh/s.
> 
> I'm still awaiting my Powered Risers so these results are based upon just 1 GV-N75TOC-2GI plugged straight into the 16x slot of the mainboard.
> Full System Specs:
> Intel Celeron G1820
> ASRock H81 Pro BTC
> 4GB DDR3
> 250GB HDD
> be quiet! System Power 7 700W
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
> Driver Version: 334.89
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Freekers.


Great info. I'll try playing around with mine some more, see how it goes. I'm getting just over 290kh/s on each of mine using the default config.


----------



## dotaduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've seen Zotac cards oced do better than that...they are pretty darn good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> From what I've seen from Zotac cards you should be happy and expect around 295KH/s per card.


Thank you both! I will wait patiently for these cards to arrive :3


----------



## dph314

I broke 600kh/s at only 1343/2950 with this config. Brought me up from 580kh/s at slightly higher clocks. Will keep testing. This is the x86 version of cudaminer also-
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe -o poolort -u user.user -p password -d 1,2 -l T5x24,T5x24 -C 1,1 -H 1,1
> pause


Was one of the configs posted a few pages back, just thought I'd mention it again since it worked quite well. Actually I think it was from another thread maybe. All these mining threads are blending together









(Edit: Don't forget to change the *-d* flag if your setup is different, and the other flags if you don't have two cards.)


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Alright guys, I've played around with one of my Gigabyte 750TIs (GV-N75TOC-2GI) for a few days and here are my findings:
> - I'm getting a stable 325 kh/s in cudaminer with an OC of +135 on the core and +635 on the memory. Pushing the memory clock any further would make cudeminer crash.
> 
> - I'm using these cudaminer arguments:
> -l T5x24 -C 1 -i 0 -H 1
> Any other arguments than this would yield a lower hashrate. Even a slight/subltle change such as H1 to H2 would cost me about 20kh/s.
> 
> - The chip does not get hotter than 45 degrees celcius with the fan speed at it's lowest setting (56%). It really is whisper quiet!!
> 
> - I flashed the BIOS using the instructions and zip file provided by cryptomining-blog.com. Please do not that you need to save/dump and flash the BIOS in DOS, NOT in Windows. It will _not_ work, believe me. Additionally, only use nvflash to dump the bios. GPU-Z did not dump mine properly.
> 
> - Using the 32bit version of cudaminer yields 5 kh/s more than the 64 build... Yes you read that right.
> 
> - Power usage is as follows:
> Complete System Power Usage
> Idle without 750TI installed: 32W
> Idle with 750TI installed: 37W
> Load with 750TI Installed: 115W
> Idle with 750TI OC +135/+635: 37W
> Load with 750TI OC +135/+635: 125W
> These readings were taken from my Kill-A-Watt meter straight out of the wall.
> 
> This tells us that the 750TI alone uses:
> Idle: 5W
> Load: 83W
> OC Idle: 5W
> OC Load: 93W
> 
> I.e. a system with 6 of these cards overclocked will use 590W while mining and yields 1950 kh/s.
> 
> I'm still awaiting my Powered Risers so these results are based upon just 1 GV-N75TOC-2GI plugged straight into the 16x slot of the mainboard.
> Full System Specs:
> Intel Celeron G1820
> ASRock H81 Pro BTC
> 4GB DDR3
> 250GB HDD
> be quiet! System Power 7 700W
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
> Driver Version: 334.89
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Freekers.


I built a six-card system via PCIe x1-x16 powered USB risers. I get 525W at the wall running the cards OC'd at full load.

Let's look at this a little more closely--assume my system, w/o GPUs at load dissipates 60W. Also take into account 10% losses estimated from PSU conversion.

That puts me at 70W per OC'd card, which aligns more with other numbers people are posting.

So you can fret about whether or not people are measuring current being delivered by powered riser molex cables + 6-pin PCIe cables, but at the end of the day, you're paying for what is being drawn at the wall.

I guess if you're concerned with heat dissipation, then the 70W figure matters more, but I doubt any of you are thinking about re-designing a 750 Ti heat sink assembly.

Finally, my best has rate with a single card is 325kH/s, but my six-card scaled rate is 1630 kH/s. It took some work to get it this good, and I had to use Ubuntu x64 over WIndows 8.1 x64, as I was seeing about 230Kh/s (or ~1400kH/s) for six cards. Cudaminer does NOT scale well with PCIe x1 risers. Hell, it starts taking a hit when you change the mode of a single x16 slot to x8, and the performance hit becomes larger when you reduce to x1 mode. I'm hoping the author can find a way to optimize his PCIe bus BW utilization.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> I built a six-card system via PCIe x1ox16 powered USB risers. I get 525W at the wall running the cards OC'd at full load.
> 
> Let's look at this a little more closely--assume my system, w/o GPUs at load dissipates 60W. Also take into account 10% losses estimated from PSU conversion.
> 
> That puts me at 70W per OC'd card, which aligns more with other numbers people are posting.
> 
> So you can fret about whether or not people are measuring current being delivered by powered riser molex cables + 6-pin PCIe cables, but at the end of the day, you're paying for what is being drawn at the wall.
> 
> I gues if you're concerned with heat dissipation, then the 70W figure matters more, but I doubt any of you are thinking about re-designing a 750 Ti heat sink assembly.


Well, that helps answer some of my questions. I have a EVGA 500B that I plan to use with 4 cards. I wonder how much power is added to the 70w per card for every powered molex riser you use.

Also, how is the noise level in these cards?


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, that helps answer some of my questions. I have a EVGA 500B that I plan to use with 4 cards. I wonder how much power is added to the 70w per card for every powered molex riser you use.


You may be OK, as the 525W is measured at the wall after switching losses, plus my understanding is that many quality PSU's are over-designed. I would expect to not have the best PSU efficiency though. My experience with DC-DC conversion is that typically the efficiency curves peak around 40-50% of rated load. I'm less versed with AC-DC switching though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> I built a six-card system via PCIe x1-x16 powered USB risers. I get 525W at the wall running the cards OC'd at full load.
> 
> Let's look at this a little more closely--assume my system, w/o GPUs at load dissipates 60W. Also take into account 10% losses estimated from PSU conversion.
> 
> That puts me at 70W per OC'd card, which aligns more with other numbers people are posting.
> 
> So you can fret about whether or not people are measuring current being delivered by powered riser molex cables + 6-pin PCIe cables, but at the end of the day, you're paying for what is being drawn at the wall.
> 
> I guess if you're concerned with heat dissipation, then the 70W figure matters more, but I doubt any of you are thinking about re-designing a 750 Ti heat sink assembly.
> 
> Finally, my best has rate with a single card is 325kH/s, but my six-card scaled rate is 1630 kH/s. It took some work to get it this good, and I had to use Ubuntu x64 over WIndows 8.1 x64, as I was seeing about 230Kh/s (or ~1400kH/s) for six cards. Cudaminer does NOT scale well with PCIe x1 risers. Hell, it starts taking a hit when you change the mode of a single x16 slot to x8, and the performance hit becomes larger when you reduce to x1 mode. I'm hoping the author can find a way to optimize his PCIe bus BW utilization.


how did you get more on linux, I thought you couldn't overclock on linux.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> how did you get more on linux, I thought you couldn't overclock on linux.


At stock settings, cards were getting more on Linux, so there is an issue with Cudaminer+WIndows 8.1 x64+running cards at PCIe x1 mode. Whatever issue is, its effect is less on linux for me.

I OC'd the MEM CLK by changing the value in the VBIOS for the cards after figuring out in Windows with MSI AB, what was stable.

If ANYONE could inform me of the best way to adjust the GPU CLK in the VBIOS, that would be wonderful. So far, any attempts to adjust base clock or boost clock results in much fail.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> At stock settings, cards were getting more on Linux, so there is an issue with Cudaminer+WIndows 8.1 x64+running cards at PCIe x1 mode. Whatever issue is, its effect is less on linux for me.
> 
> I OC'd the MEM CLK by changing the value in the VBIOS for the cards after figuring out in Windows with MSI AB, what was stable.
> 
> If ANYONE could inform me of the best way to adjust the GPU CLK in the VBIOS, that would be wonderful. So far, any attempts to adjust base clock or boost clock results in much fail.


In Windows you have to keep Chrome open for some reason while mining to get cards at 99% load.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> In Windows you have to keep Chrome open for some reason while mining to get cards at 99% load.


I tried this (WIndows 8.1 x64)...and saw no difference whatsoever. I was able to get ~320kH/s with a single 750Ti loaded in a x16 slot no problem. Thanks for the tip, though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Yeah if anyone knows how to edit the core / mem clock in bios so that I can use linux that would be amazing.,


----------



## Americonfusion

Running 5 EVGA FTWs
H81 Pro BTC, G1830, 4gb ram, Windows 7, powered risers
--no-autotune -l T5x24 -H 2 -m 1 -i 0
Card overclock specs cpu clock/mem clock
GPU 1 +28/+528
GPU 0,3 76/660
GPU 2 60/660
GPU 4 90/690

No bios flashing or anything.

About 1555 khs across all 5, stable and running great, highest temp is 53c.
Sorry, no wattage figures yet, I ordered a killawatt and it will be here wednesday. May try Bios flashing and see if it helps at all but Im pretty pleased with where it is at now. I've ordered several different 750tis for comparison,
3x PNY GeForce GTX 750Ti OC VCGGTX750T2XPB-OC
2x ASUS GTX750TI-OC-2GD5
2x MSI 750 Ti 2GB GDDR5 OC, TWIN FROZR - N750TI TF 2GD5/OC

I want to see the best hash I can get out of the 750tis without the PCIe connector.

The one card that is hashing higher is the one that is plugged into the 2.0x16 slot. I've seen another guy test this and you do see a ~10-15 khs drop using x1 versus 2.0x16 or 3.0x16.

http://i.imgur.com/744vmFe.jpg


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> Running 5 EVGA FTWs
> H81 Pro BTC, G1830, 4gb ram, Windows 7, powered risers
> --no-autotune -l T5x24 -H 2 -m 1 -i 0
> Card overclock specs cpu clock/mem clock
> GPU 1 +28/+528
> GPU 0,3 76/660
> GPU 2 60/660
> GPU 4 90/690
> 
> No bios flashing or anything.
> 
> About 1555 khs across all 5, stable and running great, highest temp is 53c.
> Sorry, no wattage figures yet, I ordered a killawatt and it will be here wednesday. May try Bios flashing and see if it helps at all but Im pretty pleased with where it is at now. I've ordered several different 750tis for comparison,
> 3x PNY GeForce GTX 750Ti OC VCGGTX750T2XPB-OC
> 2x ASUS GTX750TI-OC-2GD5
> 2x MSI 750 Ti 2GB GDDR5 OC, TWIN FROZR - N750TI TF 2GD5/OC
> 
> I want to see the best hash I can get out of the 750tis without the PCIe connector.
> 
> The one card that is hashing higher is the one that is plugged into the 2.0x16 slot. I've seen another guy test this and you do see a ~10-15 khs drop using x1 versus 2.0x16 or 3.0x16.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/744vmFe.jpg


I would love to be getting that hash rate with five of my six cards... I think the only setting I haven't used that you're using is -m 1....

What is the point of --no autotune if you're also already providing the kernel config?


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> I would love to be getting that hash rate with five of my six cards... I think the only setting I haven't used that you're using is -m 1....
> 
> What is the point of --no autotune if you're also already providing the kernel config?


I don't know, its just kind of stayed there since I started working on my config. I just started mining and using cudaminer 2-3 days ago so Im still figuring out some things.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

@americonfusion why are you running so many copies of cudaminer? just curious, can't one copy be run for all cards or no?


----------



## Americonfusion

Yes you can run one copy but this way if a card crashes the others keep hashing uninterrupted or if I want to tune and tweak on one card I can keep running the other 4 while I do it. It's not any harder to run 5 instances over one, just a little copy and pasting of bats and its easier to see the specific output of each card at quick glance.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> Yes you can run one copy but this way if a card crashes the others keep hashing uninterrupted or if I want to tune and tweak on one card I can keep running the other 4 while I do it. It's not any harder to run 5 instances over one, just a little copy and pasting of bats and its easier to see the specific output of each card at quick glance.


yeah it seems like cudaminer is way behind cgminer in terms of usability.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yeah it seems like cudaminer is way behind cgminer in terms of usability.


Could you please share your GPU-Z tabs for one of these cards while it's running? I cannot get a card to go past 230kH/s when it's connectied via a x1 to x16 powered USB riser in Windows 8.1 x64


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I don't have any yet







my first one comes tomorrow. The other 24 I ordered are coming some time this week.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> Yes you can run one copy but this way if a card crashes the others keep hashing uninterrupted or if I want to tune and tweak on one card I can keep running the other 4 while I do it. It's not any harder to run 5 instances over one, just a little copy and pasting of bats and its easier to see the specific output of each card at quick glance.


Could you please share your GPU-Z tabs for one of these cards while it's running? I cannot get a card to go past 230kH/s when it's connectied via a x1 to x16 powered USB riser in Windows 8.1 x64


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I don't have any yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first one comes tomorrow. The other 24 I ordered are coming some time this week.


My bad I meant to quote AmericanConfusion.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> Could you please share your GPU-Z tabs for one of these cards while it's running? I cannot get a card to go past 230kH/s when it's connectied via a x1 to x16 powered USB riser in Windows 8.1 x64


http://i.imgur.com/0VYCQuM.jpg

I just downloaded gpuz to do this, I now see that the TDP is limiting me and will be flashing the bios tomorrow probably.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0VYCQuM.jpg
> 
> I just downloaded gpuz to do this, I now see that the TDP is limiting me and will be flashing the bios tomorrow probably.


If you need help flashing the BIOS to lift the TDP limit, let me know.

So this performance is achieved with the cards running connected to a powered USB3 x1 to x16 riser cable? Could you also please share the first GPU-Z tab? I'm interested to know what the state of your PCIe bus.

I for the life of me, can't get anything above 240 KH/s with a x1 riser right now. Going nuts...


----------



## Americonfusion

They are all on 1x-16x powered ribbon risers


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0VYCQuM.jpg
> 
> I just downloaded gpuz to do this, I now see that the TDP is limiting me and will be flashing the bios tomorrow probably.


That screenshot shows power consumption at only 90.4% of TDP.
1397MHz at 1.168V is very nice.

I spent some time moding my bios and went from
1215-1228MHz at 1.062-1.068V
to
1268MHz at 1.062-1.068V
+250 memory
298-299 khash/s

I am focusing on efficiency and stability and not max OC.
Would love to know all your overclocks because it may help me to OC higher.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> That screenshot shows power consumption at only 90.4% of TDP.
> 1397MHz at 1.168V is very nice.
> 
> I spent some time moding my bios and went from
> 1215-1228MHz at 1.062-1.068V
> to
> 1268MHz at 1.062-1.068V
> +250 memory
> 298-299 khash/s
> 
> I am focusing on efficiency and stability and not max OC.
> Would love to know all your overclocks because it may help me to OC higher.


Didn't notice I got it at 90%, it was bouncing between 97-99 most of the time.

core/memory
1398/1695 ~322khs
1388/1644 ~312khs
1370/1659 ~309khs
1393/1680 ~314khs
1369/1614 ~307 khs

The first one is the one that is plugged into the 2.0x16 slot the rest are in x1 slots so you can really see the difference there.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> They are all on 1x-16x powered ribbon risers


Thank you!

For lack of better ideas, I'm swapping out Windows 8.1 x64 for Windows 7 x64 to see if there is any difference. I know that at least 2-3 people with 5+ GTX 750 Ti's have achieved 300+KH/s per card concurrently on Windows. I haven't been able to figure out the differences between my setup and these other people yet. I know that using Ubuntu 12.04, I do see better performance/scaling when running the cards concurrently.

I just tried two different systems running Windows 8.1 x64 with a GTX 750 Ti plugged into a x1-x16 USB3 riser assembly. Both perform consistently bad.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yeah it seems like cudaminer is way behind cgminer in terms of usability.


Yeah no backup pools make it not worth doing a farm with. Can't use betarigs, api, or backup pools.

I have it at 310 on each card. I can do 325 to 340. But with random crashes a day apart. So it's just better to keep then under voted a little and do 310 from me.

I'm using 90% power target.


----------



## Freekers

Thanks for the tips and pointers guys! With your help, I managed to optimize my system even further in terms of power usage: I removed the -H 1 flag, undervolted my CPU (-0.100V compared to stock) and played around in the BIOS and now my power usage is as follows:

Complete System Power Usage
Idle without 750TI installed: 30W
Idle with 750TI OC +135/+635: 34W
Load with 750TI OC +135/+635: 112W

I.e. the 750TI OCed uses 112-30 = 82W under load

For a 6 card setup that would be 6x82 + 30 = 522W, let's say 530W. That's a difference of 590-530 = 60W compared to before. Nice!

I'm now getting 320 kh/s which is slightly lower than before but still not bad. I have to run Chrome as well, else I get around 300 kh/s.

I'll be getting my risers this Wednesday if all goes well. Then I can update you with the real world numbers.

Thanks!


----------



## Aurosonic

I'm currently mining with 6 MSI TF at 1600 khash/s. Wondering how someone got 1550 with only 5 of them.

I'm able to get 316 from single card plugged in x16 slot with overclock 135/650. But whenever i'm using riser ( no matter if it's ribbon riser or powered usb 3.0 riser) i'm getting only 280 khash + downclock to 135/300.

How do you stay at the same rates with risers i cant understand. What could be a problem ?
Which motherboard do you use ?


----------



## fleetfeather

next pay check I'll be picking up a 750 Ti to trial alongside my 780 Ti.

is there a go-to model for mining purposes?


----------



## Partol

1267-1280 MHz is my highest possible stable OC at 1.062-1.068V
bios TDP set to 39500 mW
power limit 100%
core clock +135

currently, I am increasing clock frequency by modifying the boost table.
In kepler bios tweaker: right click on boost table, choose "fix invalid clocks", and move slider at bottom.
Is there a better way to change the clock?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Thanks for the tips and pointers guys! With your help, I managed to optimize my system even further in terms of power usage: I removed the -H 1 flag, undervolted my CPU (-0.100V compared to stock) and played around in the BIOS and now my power usage is as follows:
> 
> Complete System Power Usage
> Idle without 750TI installed: 30W
> Idle with 750TI OC +135/+635: 34W
> Load with 750TI OC +135/+635: 112W
> 
> I.e. the 750TI OCed uses 112-30 = 82W under load
> 
> For a 6 card setup that would be 6x82 + 30 = 522W, let's say 530W. That's a difference of 590-530 = 60W compared to before. Nice!
> 
> I'm now getting 320 kh/s which is slightly lower than before but still not bad. *I have to run Chrome as well, else I get around 300 kh/s*.
> 
> I'll be getting my risers this Wednesday if all goes well. Then I can update you with the real world numbers.
> 
> Thanks!


Why is that? What kind of difference does a web browser make?


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Why is that? What kind of difference does a web browser make?


Forces the GPUs to operate at a higher load


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah no backup pools make it not worth doing a farm with. Can't use betarigs, api, or backup pools.
> 
> I have it at 310 on each card. I can do 325 to 340. But with random crashes a day apart. So it's just better to keep then under voted a little and do 310 from me.
> 
> I'm using 90% power target.


there is no way to even do a backup pool? ugh I might have to cancel my order for 24 of these and just stick with 280x's.

Does anybody have a amd 990 chipset board and have these working with risers


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> there is no way to even do a backup pool? ugh I might have to cancel my order for 24 of these and just stick with 280x's.
> 
> Does anybody have a amd 990 chipset board and have these working with risers


I wouldn't get 750ti's en masse till the cudaminer dev launches his failover support enabled cudaminer he's working on. That and the linux overclocking tool he said he or someone else was working on as well.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wouldn't get 750ti's en masse till the cudaminer dev launches his failover support enabled cudaminer he's working on. That and the linux overclocking tool he said he or someone else was working on as well.


i think im gonna keep my order, the stuff we need is right around the corner and the price on these is going to go up significantly I got my 24 for $165 shipped a piece.

btw got any links to the linux oc'ing tool ? im gonna use windows until that is viable.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Why is that? What kind of difference does a web browser make?
> 
> 
> 
> Forces the GPUs to operate at a higher load
Click to expand...

Hmm. Well I know Chrome uses the GPU, puts a small load on it. But if that load is something _other_ than the mining software, how would that help anything?

Also, was just going to ask what the best/lowest-fee miner is that most people are using now. I've been using the ones in the OP of the PTS Mining Guide thread for now.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hmm. Well I know Chrome uses the GPU, puts a small load on it. But if that load is something _other_ than the mining software, how would that help anything?
> 
> Also, was just going to ask what the best/lowest-fee miner is that most people are using now. I've been using the ones in the OP of the PTS Mining Guide thread for now.


I really don't know the mechanics behind it, I just read it somewhere and saw definitive results when using it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> I really don't know the mechanics behind it, I just read it somewhere and saw definitive results when using it.


I am also seeing some benefit to using it, around 20 khash to be precise. Just got my first 750ti gigabyte. Flashed to 65W tdp, +135 core/625 mem.

271 khash w/ out chrome -- 295 w/ using:

-m 1 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2

right now this is on my intel z77 test bench using a sintech.cn USB3 powered riser+6 pin pci-e. Hopefully everything plays nice with my gigabyte amd 990 boards I ordered.

I will do some tests with a watt meter tonight.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I am also seeing some benefit to using it, around 20 khash to be precise. Just got my first 750ti gigabyte. Flashed to 65W tdp, +135 core/625 mem.
> 
> 271 khash w/ out chrome -- 295 w/ using:
> 
> -m 1 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2
> 
> right now this is on my intel z77 test bench using a sintech.cn USB3 powered riser+6 pin pci-e. Hopefully everything plays nice with my gigabyte amd 990 boards I ordered.
> 
> I will do some tests with a watt meter tonight.


Try -m 0 and experiment with the different pci-e slots/riser combinations, cudaminer still relies on bus bandwidth more than cgminer sadly...also a work in progress.

As for the linux ocing tool, no links yet, maybe it's nvidia themselves working on it, cause they did submit the T kernel you're using to the cudaminer dev to improve their cards mining performance. They are interested in competing with AMD in the mining scene.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try -m 0 and experiment with the different pci-e slots/riser combinations, cudaminer still relies on bus bandwidth more than cgminer sadly...also a work in progress.
> 
> As for the linux ocing tool, no links yet, maybe it's nvidia themselves working on it, cause they did submit the T kernel you're using to the cudaminer dev to improve their cards mining performance. They are interested in competing with AMD in the mining scene.


hey thanks for the tip, -m 0 seems to give the same results. I only have the one card now so I haven't messed with different slots. All my risers are from the same company. I am really hoping not having any issues running 6 of these on a rig on an amd board.


----------



## ccRicers

Would selling a 7970 and 7950 for 4 of the 750ti's plus motherboard and CPU be a good idea? I have the 7970 mining alone in one system, and the 7950 isn't doing anything because I do not have another free slot for it. The electricity costs are what has me most interested in these cards.

I could keep the 7970 and buy two 750 ti's for a separate system but I want to keep as many cards in one system as possible to save room.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Would selling a 7970 and 7950 for 4 of the 750ti's plus motherboard and CPU be a good idea? I have the 7970 mining alone in one system, and the 7950 isn't doing anything because I do not have another free slot for it. The electricity costs are what has me most interested in these cards.
> 
> I could keep the 7970 and buy two 750 ti's for a separate system but I want to keep as many cards in one system as possible to save room.


Personally I'd do it...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Personally I'd do it...


I'm also leaning towards that. The 7970 is great and reliable but a bit of a power hog. I hope to OC the 750's so I can get 300 kh/s for each, with 3 cards that already beats my 7970.

The motherboard I have in mind is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-DisplayPort-Dual-link-Motherboard-GA-F2A88X-UP4/dp/B00FBCCKIW/

I could have up to 3 cards without powered risers running on it.

Also I am curious to see if people are trying to passively cool these cards what with their low TDP, or keeping the fan speeds low. I have no experience using nVidia or Cudaminer to mine, but I hope it has the same sort of options as Cgminer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's way more basic, think of cpuminer/minerd but now picture it spitting out GTX 750 TI 320kh/s - YAY!
That's as good as it gets...

I prefer it since you can mine most algos with it, unlike with sgminer and similar, you need a modded cgminer fork for each new coin.

I chose the z87x-oc for the 750ti rigs I'm building...4 gpus without risers (less of a penalty, less hassle finding and handling super cheap chinese cables made by slaves somewhere) and with the oc brace thing I can turn the board into a "mining tray" without the need for anything else.


----------



## AlphaC

HardwareDecoder , the 6-pin is going to provide more stable power than a "made in china" PCI-e riser with some solder, hot glue, and maybe a capacitor







. The safe allowable wattage really depends on the wire gauge used by the riser. I'm pretty sure cam wasn't trying to be snarky.

As far as the AMD motherboards go it's iffy. Some people have reported issues with decreased hashrate compared to running them on the board , the cudaminer dev conjectured that it's because of added resistance of PCI-e risers to the Northbridge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hmm. Well I know Chrome uses the GPU, puts a small load on it. But if that load is something _other_ than the mining software, how would that help anything?
> 
> Also, was just going to ask what the best/lowest-fee miner is that most people are using now. I've been using the ones in the OP of the PTS Mining Guide thread for now.


Chrome with a flash game open forces the GPU to go into 3D mode

Nvidia has a bad habit of trying to save power (throttle) even when a 100% non-3D load is on it.

----

ccRicers , it's worth it if you can get the GTX 750 Ti for cheaper than $170 if your power is expensive.

Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti update
http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1zfx90/issues_optimising_gigabyte_gtx_750_ti_2gb_oc/
Quote:


> Cudaminer-2014-02-28 setting: -no-autotune -l T5x24 -H 2 -m 1 -i 0
> Stock = 232KH/s.
> +60 core clock / +600 memory clock = 257KH/s but unstable.
> +60/+600 + Chrome+Youtube = 269KH/s but unstable.
> +50/+500 + Chrome+Youtube = 267KH/s stable.
> Trying: +135/700 unstable (setting used in the link).
> +115/675 unstable.
> +95/700 unstable.
> +95/650 = 265KH/s (278KH/s with Chrome/Youtube trick).


user then got 290+ kh/s using 32 bit cudaminer

reasoning: http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1zek7b/the_x86_version_of_cudaminer_always_give_me/cft3ta2
Quote:


> pointers take 2 registers in CUDA code for 64 bit, and just 1 register in 32 bit code.
> registers are the most limiting resource in CUDA, so using less makes it faster.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's way more basic, think of cpuminer/minerd but now picture it spitting out GTX 750 TI 320kh/s - YAY!
> That's as good as it gets...
> 
> I prefer it since you can mine most algos with it, unlike with sgminer and similar, you need a modded cgminer fork for each new coin.
> 
> I chose the z87x-oc for the 750ti rigs I'm building...4 gpus without risers (less of a penalty, less hassle finding and handling super cheap chinese cables made by slaves somewhere) and with the oc brace thing I can turn the board into a "mining tray" without the need for anything else.


The z87x-oc looks perfect. Hmm, costs $90 more than my original choice but I like not needing to take up more space, no need for a custom frame or risers and such. I don't also don't see any worry to pack these GPUs tightly as I do with the real powerful ones.
Quote:


> ccRicers , it's worth it if you can get the GTX 750 Ti for cheaper than $170 if your power is expensive.


My power rose from $45 to $85 last month after running a 7970 all day and a 7950 about 12 hours a day. I still got more than $40 from mining, but I found it to be too much electrical costs for not much hash rate.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The z87x-oc looks perfect. Hmm, costs $90 more than my original choice but I like not needing to take up more space, no need for a custom frame or risers and such. I don't also don't see any worry to pack these GPUs tightly as I do with the real powerful ones.
> My power rose from $45 to $85 last month after running a 7970 all day and a 7950 about 12 hours a day. I still got more than $40 from mining, but I found it to be too much electrical costs for not much hash rate.


Agreed, it's my board of choice...either that or the asrock oc formula, if the z87x goes OOS.


----------



## cam51037

Well I just purchased another MSI 750 Ti today, hopefully I'll get around 315KH/s per card when everything is set up perfectly. Now I'm just waiting on the risers and I should be good to go.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> HardwareDecoder , the 6-pin is going to provide more stable power than a "made in china" PCI-e riser with some solder, hot glue, and maybe a capacitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The safe allowable wattage really depends on the wire gauge used by the riser. I'm pretty sure cam wasn't trying to be snarky.
> 
> As far as the AMD motherboards go it's iffy. Some people have reported issues with decreased hashrate compared to running them on the board , the cudaminer dev conjectured that it's because of added resistance of PCI-e risers to the Northbridge
> Chrome with a flash game open forces the GPU to go into 3D mode
> 
> Nvidia has a bad habit of trying to save power (throttle) even when a 100% non-3D load is on it.
> 
> ----
> 
> ccRicers , it's worth it if you can get the GTX 750 Ti for cheaper than $170 if your power is expensive.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti update
> http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1zfx90/issues_optimising_gigabyte_gtx_750_ti_2gb_oc/
> user then got 290+ kh/s using 32 bit cudaminer
> 
> reasoning: http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1zek7b/the_x86_version_of_cudaminer_always_give_me/cft3ta2


hey good info the 32bit ver gave me another 10 khash I'm at 305 now


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Agreed, it's my board of choice...either that or the asrock oc formula, if the z87x goes OOS.


Sounds cool. About to pull the trigger on the purchases- I found some of those OC boards going for $160, and my other cards are still on auction, but I can't wait! I will buy two graphics cards at first and then the other two with the next paycheck.

[edit] never mind, the card is sold already


----------



## AlphaC

ZOTAC DUAL fan model (ZT-70602-10M) is available at SabrePC for $157.99, I'm not sure how good of a retailer they are
http://www.sabrepc.com/zotac-zt-70602-10m-geforce-gtx-750-ti-oc-2gb-graphic-card.html


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> ZOTAC DUAL fan model (ZT-70602-10M) is available at SabrePC for $157.99, I'm not sure how good of a retailer they are
> http://www.sabrepc.com/zotac-zt-70602-10m-geforce-gtx-750-ti-oc-2gb-graphic-card.html


Those are like the worst of the overclocke cards, 1046mhz core clock? That is weak. I would save my money for something else.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've seen some Zotac results and they were really good, stock clocks don't mean much.


----------



## Americonfusion

Most of the Zotacs Ive seen struggle to crack 300khs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> Most of the Zotacs Ive seen struggle to crack 300khs


Yeah, they pull off some good scrypt jane and keccak numbers though...

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5441080;topicseen#msg5441080

I'd go with the msi oc one without 6 pin, more convenient psu wise...


----------



## fleetfeather

Can't remember what has been said about this card yet, but is the evga superclock 750 Ti worth buying? Can't find any info on a 6pin connection, or the components used


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Can't remember what has been said about this card yet, but is the evga superclock 750 Ti worth buying? Can't find any info on a 6pin connection, or the components used


Yes it is, it has no 6 pin and will get 300+khs for you.


----------



## gfgrimm

My Zotac reference 750 Tis perform better than my ASUS 6-pin models...Made me a sad panda...since the ASUS models were $10 more expensive. The ASUS MEM CLK's wouldn't OC worth a ****. The Zotac MEM CLK is much more flexible...just my experience.

BTW, Windows 8.1 x64 was causing my scalability issues...now getting 1740 kH/s on 6 750 Tis on the USB 3.0 x1 riser cable assemblies.

Is there a CLI for MSI AB? I need to automate my tuned over clocks for each card individually. I have all of the information in a spreadsheet, but still have to spend 1-2 mins manually setting and applying everything.


----------



## ccRicers

That's good to know. I went for the EVGA OC because of no pins, and because it's EVGA









Setting up Cudaminer on Linux sounds daunting though lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's good to know. I went for the EVGA OC because of no pins, and because it's EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting up Cudaminer on Linux sounds daunting though lol


it really does, people love to bash AMD linux drivers but setitng up OpenCL was alot easier than the guides i've seen to get cuda to work.

I will have to do it eventually though because I really don't like windows for production machines.
Thank god I can run BAMT for the dozens of 280x's I have.

Problem with linux is we need software to overclock or for someone to show us how to change clocks in bios for the 750 ti.

I had pmed that skyn3t guy on here that is an nvidia bios guy but he wasn't interested in helping us


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Crazy, the power efficiency of these things. Don't they run without PCIE cables plugged in or is that the 750 non ti?


As efficient in mining as a 270
Dissapointment


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> As efficient in mining as a 270
> Dissapointment


Hey girl, please show me where I mentioned anything about khash/w. i'll wait,


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hey girl, please show me where I mentioned anything about khash/w. i'll wait,


Just saying they really aren't all that efficient for mining yet. No need to patronize me.

Clearly you should be mining something different than Litecoin aka standard scrypt.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it really does, people love to bash AMD linux drivers but setitng up OpenCL was alot easier than the guides i've seen to get cuda to work.
> 
> I will have to do it eventually though because I really don't like windows for production machines.
> Thank god I can run BAMT for the dozens of 280x's I have.
> 
> Problem with linux is we need software to overclock or for someone to show us how to change clocks in bios for the 750 ti.
> 
> I had pmed that skyn3t guy on here that is an nvidia bios guy but he wasn't interested in helping us


I don't even use BAMT. I followed the Cryptobadger guide mostly and have been running Xubuntu on an old Athlon 64 system and Cgminer 2.11. Mining has been a breeze for the most part. I was just stumped when it came to Vertcoin and solo mining on Linux. I like doing all of that through SSH. With Windows as a remote machine I feel more "locked out" as it's not as simple to control them remotely.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Just saying they really aren't all that efficient for mining yet. No need to patronize me.
> 
> Clearly you should be mining something different than Litecoin aka standard scrypt.


For litecoin mining, which gpu's are more energy efficient than a R9 270 and a GTX 750 Ti?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> For litecoin mining, which gpu's are more energy efficient than a R9 270 and a GTX 750 Ti?


Just saying it doesn't completely dethrone the 270 in normal scrypt, let's wait for cuda mining to get better.


----------



## gfgrimm

Well boys and girls, I've made some progress.

Currently here is my setup:

2x Zotac Reference 750 Ti
4x ASUS OC'd+PCIe-6pin 750 Ti
ASUS Z87-Pro
Intel Core-i5 4670k
4GB DDR3 1333MHz
1kW PSU
6x x1 USB3 Riser Cable Asemblies
Old Seagate 320GB HDD

I have identified two separate issues.

#1 PCIe x1-mode performance for Cudaminer
Cudaminer apparently has a high PCIe bandwidth utilization...thus when going from x16 mode to anything lower, as you get closer to x1 mode (risers or not), you're going to see degradation of performance (10-30 kH/s for 750 Ti in my experience). Cudaminer author is apparently going to be working to fix this ASAP since he'll soon be operating a 750 Ti rig with riser assemblies.

#2 Windows 8.1x64 + > 2 GPUs = scaling disaster: With six GPU's loaded, I could not get > 1400 kH/s. Seeing as how there has been anecdotal evidence of others having success at scaling GPUs in windows, this was perplexing to me. Additionally, the system felt realllly unstable with all of the cards at stock speeds...seemed like just having six cards running at once was asking too much for W8.1x64+Nvidia driver. I tried Ubuntu 12.04 x64...that seemed to scale OK, as I could get ~1600 kH/s, but I was stock at ~stock performance. I learned how to increase the MEM CLK with Kepler BIOS Tweaker, and that helped a little bit and was what allowed me to hit 1600 kH/s. Main issue with a Linux solution is abysmal OC capabilities. Ain't nobody got time for that. Finally it hit me...these guys on these forums aren't paying for Windows licenses, they're torenting Windows 7 off of BT. They, unlike me, don't have readily available MSFT product keys to throw away. That is what bit me in the ass. I installed WIndows 7 x64...sure enough...GPU's scaled, system is buttery stable, and now I could individually tune my GPUs with individual over clock settings ala MSI AB. This is how I now achieve *~1760 kH/s on six cards.*

I've accepted that my investment in ASUS 750 Ti's was a bad choice, and I'm dealing with it. The MEM CLK's wont OC well at all compared to the Zotac Cards. Cooling is not an issue nor is availability of power.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> Well boys and girls, I've made some progress.
> 
> Currently here is my setup:
> 
> 2x Zotac Reference 750 Ti
> 4x ASUS OC'd+PCIe-6pin 750 Ti
> ASUS Z87-Pro
> Intel Core-i5 4670k
> 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
> 1kW PSU
> 6x x1 USB3 Riser Cable Asemblies
> Old Seagate 320GB HDD
> 
> I have identified two separate issues.
> 
> #1 PCIe x1-mode performance for Cudaminer
> Cudaminer apparently has a high PCIe bandwidth utilization...thus when going from x16 mode to anything lower, as you get closer to x1 mode (risers or not), you're going to see degradation of performance (10-30 kH/s for 750 Ti in my experience). Cudaminer author is apparently going to be working to fix this ASAP since he'll soon be operating a 750 Ti rig with riser assemblies.
> 
> #2 Windows 8.1x64 + > 2 GPUs = scaling disaster: With six GPU's loaded, I could not get > 1400 kH/s. Seeing as how there has been anecdotal evidence of others having success at scaling GPUs in windows, this was perplexing to me. Additionally, the system felt realllly unstable with all of the cards at stock speeds...seemed like just having six cards running at once was asking too much for W8.1x64+Nvidia driver. I tried Ubuntu 12.04 x64...that seemed to scale OK, as I could get ~1600 kH/s, but I was stock at ~stock performance. I learned how to increase the MEM CLK with Kepler BIOS Tweaker, and that helped a little bit and was what allowed me to hit 1600 kH/s. Main issue with a Linux solution is abysmal OC capabilities. Ain't nobody got time for that. Finally it hit me...these guys on these forums aren't paying for Windows licenses, they're torenting Windows 7 off of BT. They, unlike me, don't have readily available MSFT product keys to throw away. That is what bit me in the ass. I installed WIndows 7 x64...sure enough...GPU's scaled, system is buttery stable, and now I could individually tune my GPUs with individual over clock settings ala MSI AB. This is how I now achieve *~1760 kH/s on six cards.*
> 
> I've accepted that my investment in ASUS 750 Ti's was a bad choice, and I'm dealing with it. The MEM CLK's wont OC worth a **** compared to the Zotac Cards. Cooling is not an issue nor is availability of power.


I had figured windows was to blame. at least win7 works you say. I'll use that until Linux has over clocking tools or we get bios editing figured out. my business partner has a technet acct so licenses aren't an issue


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> As efficient in mining as a 270
> Dissapointment


I don't know what numbers they were using but that khash/watt number is waaaay off. Your typical 750ti gets 300khs and uses only 60 watts so more like 5 khs/watt not 2.35.


----------



## dotaduck

Just got my Zotac 750Ti (Non-OC). I thought for some reason this is supposed to have a 6-pin but wasn't there.

Using these settings atm: http://imgur.com/TDHY3mZ

If I make the core even 1MHz higher, it resets to 1032. My mem is stable around 1755.

Getting about 301-304 kh/s. Can I make it even higher somehow?

I have another issue which is the temperature. It's hitting about 66'C in ambient 22'C room temperature


----------



## Aurosonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> I installed WIndows 7 x64...sure enough...GPU's scaled, system is buttery stable, and now I could individually tune my GPUs with individual over clock settings ala MSI AB. This is how I now achieve *~1760 kH/s on six cards.*
> 
> I've accepted that my investment in ASUS 750 Ti's was a bad choice, and I'm dealing with it. The MEM CLK's wont OC worth a **** compared to the Zotac Cards. Cooling is not an issue nor is availability of power.


I love you ! You saved my day ! I've installed windows 7 x64 and now got my 1740kh with 6 MSI 750Ti TF with overclock +135/+300 ... Yay . I'm happy now after like a week of experiencing with stupid win 8.1

Thanks a lot !


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> I love you ! You saved my day ! I've installed windows 7 x64 and now got my 1740kh with 6 MSI 750Ti TF with overclock +135/+300 ... Yay . I'm happy now after like a week of experiencing with stupid win 8.1
> 
> Thanks a lot !


Unless that's a selfie on your desktop, I'm going to ignore your first sentence.

Haha, glad I could be of some help to others. I think the problem lies with Nvidia's driver implementation, as I don't think AMD people are having the same problems as us on W8.1x64.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Just got my Zotac 750Ti (Non-OC). I thought for some reason this is supposed to have a 6-pin but wasn't there.
> 
> Using these settings atm: http://imgur.com/TDHY3mZ
> 
> If I make the core even 1MHz higher, it resets to 1032. My mem is stable around 1755.
> 
> Getting about 301-304 kh/s. Can I make it even higher somehow?
> 
> I have another issue which is the temperature. It's hitting about 66'C in ambient 22'C room temperature


ZOTAC DUAL fan has 6 pin


----------



## Cheetohz

So, here is my proposed first build. Can someone correct me if my math is wrong, or I have a complete misunderstanding of mining?

6x @ $159.99 = 959.94 - 10% discount = 863.95 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IDG3IDO
1x @ $129.99 - 10% = $116.99 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G9MX48
1x @ $49.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116974
1x @ $40.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104238
1x @ 69.99 + 6.98 shipping = $76.97 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157471

959.94
116.99
49.99
40.99
+ 69.99
= 1237.9 total

http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/geforce-gtx-750-ti-power-usage/ stating they are getting 250kH/s at 28W and 300kH/s at 34W

Rounding up and estimating here, I can pull in 1800 kH/s at 240W add in the cpu/mobo usage, nowhere near or over 100w. Here my rate is .07 for 0-800kwh and .08 for 800-1500kwh and .09 for 1500+kwh. Currently I use ~800kwh so I can plan for the .08 tier of power for my rig.

At 350W of usage, I suspect I would see 250kwh usage in a months time. at .08 usage rate, My estimated monthly running cost would be $20/mo per 1800kh/s.

Using calculators, I see I can estimate running solo to gain me 14-15ltc per month. Which is somewhere around $250/mo. subtracting usage of power I am at $230 profit per month. This would leave me at about $7.60 net gains per day.

To pay off my initial cost of $1237.90 (provided litecoin difficulty and value does not change) I would have to mine for an estimated 163 days. or 5.5 months. Being I can probably quickly and easily sell my components at 50% cost. I can break even after 2.5 months of mining.

Everything thereafter would be 100% profit in my eyes. Please let me know if you see any flaws in my math.

EDIT: I was hoping to run under a linux/debian build, seems like a different OS may be better suited for mining with nvidia cards. Can someone give some input on this? THis thread is simply too long to skim through for my answers.


----------



## AlphaC

Cheetohz , you don't want to use the EVGA SC for mining. It lacks a 6 pin and likely uses reference design with d-paks (another user over on the Maxwell thread said they clearly see an iron choke). Reference also uses slower 5GHz rated Hynix GDDR5 memory

ASUS Dual fan (3+1 , 6 pin) ... Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 rated for 6Ghz
Galaxy GC (3+1 , 6 pin) ... unsure how high the Hynix H5GC2H24BFR-T2C will clock on memory though it's rated for 6GHz
Gigabyte Dual fan (2+1 , 6 pin) ... Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03
ZOTAC dual fan (2+1, 6 pin) ... Hynix H5GC4H24MFR-T2C ... 5Ghz , same as reference memory

those are better choices for risers , the MSI GTX 750 Ti Gaming Twin Frozr IV (_4+1_ or 3+1, Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03) is also a decent choice if you're using some form of auxiliary power to the motherboard

Also power used by the card is not calculated at the wall. cryptomining-blog did it at the board


----------



## computerparts

Can anyone help me out? I have the Gigabyte windforce 750ti on windows 7 x64 and can't seem to get anything above 235 kh/s on stock clocks and 250 kh/s oc'd. The card is unflashed on a Z77 mobo and I'm using 32 bit version of cudaminer with this config -l T5x24 -H 2 -m 1 -i 0. Drivers are 334.89 whql. I was under the impression that I'd be able to get at least 270 kh/s on stock clocks unflashed but maybe I was wrong?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Cheetohz , you don't want to use the EVGA SC for mining. It lacks a 6 pin and likely uses reference design with d-paks (another user over on the Maxwell thread said they clearly see an iron choke). Reference also uses slower 5GHz rated Hynix GDDR5 memory


Ah, I really wish I had know this before buying two EVGA SC's. What hashrate would I expect out of them at stock clocks? I ordered them actually because of the lack of 6-pin connectors. But I am connecting all my cards directly to the PCIe slots- no risers.

By the Gigabyte Dual Fan you mean the Windforce?


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Can anyone help me out? I have the Gigabyte windforce 750ti on windows 7 x64 and can't seem to get anything above 235 kh/s on stock clocks and 250 kh/s oc'd. The card is unflashed on a Z77 mobo and I'm using 32 bit version of cudaminer with this config -l T5x24 -H 2 -m 1 -i 0. Drivers are 334.89 whql. I was under the impression that I'd be able to get at least 270 kh/s on stock clocks unflashed but maybe I was wrong?


If you're operating in x1 mode for PCIe, then -h 1 should help.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

you need to flash the tdp to 65W computerparts. Run it with chrome open also.


----------



## e6ug

Hi everyone complete newbie here. didn't even know about coin mining till reading reviews on a card i ordered for a new pc build. While waiting a week for all my components to come in i started obsessing on the idea of crypto mining.

assembled my pc this morning.

msi a88xm-e35
amd a10 5800k
8 gb ddr3
wd blue 1tb hdd
PNY xlr8 gaming gtx 750 ti
cheap case and 450 psu bundle
win 7 64

plan was to build a cheap pc for music and entertainment in my climate controlled garage.

after assembly i spent several hours reading mining guides and forum threads. this is what i came up with.

cudaminer 2014-02-28 x86

cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multi1.wemineall.com:5555 -u user -p pass -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 1 -H 1

EVGA px +135 gpu +660 mem

302 khash/s card is staying at 60 degrees

What do you guys think? is this thing going to melt or blow up? should i try to squeeze more hash out?

any opinions and sugestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> Hi everyone complete newbie here. didn't even know about coin mining till reading reviews on a card i ordered for a new pc build. While waiting a week for all my components to come in i started obsessing on the idea of crypto mining.
> 
> assembled my pc this morning.
> 
> msi a88xm-e35
> amd a10 5800k
> 8 gb ddr3
> wd blue 1tb hdd
> PNY xlr8 gaming gtx 750 ti
> cheap case and 450 psu bundle
> win 7 64
> 
> plan was to build a cheap pc for music and entertainment in my climate controlled garage.
> 
> after assembly i spent several hours reading mining guides and forum threads. this is what i came up with.
> 
> cudaminer 2014-02-28 x86
> 
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multi1.wemineall.com:5555 -u user -p pass -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 1 -H 1
> 
> EVGA px +135 gpu +660 mem
> 
> 302 khash/s card is staying at 60 degrees
> 
> What do you guys think? is this thing going to melt or blow up? should i try to squeeze more hash out?
> 
> any opinions and sugestions would be great. Thanks


I think you're good to go as-is. Did you BIOS flash away the TDP limit? If not, consider that the few kH/s you would gain would probably cost you more watts than it's worth.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Can anyone help me out? I have the Gigabyte windforce 750ti on windows 7 x64 and can't seem to get anything above 235 kh/s on stock clocks and 250 kh/s oc'd. The card is unflashed on a Z77 mobo and I'm using 32 bit version of cudaminer with this config -l T5x24 -H 2 -m 1 -i 0. Drivers are 334.89 whql. I was under the impression that I'd be able to get at least 270 kh/s on stock clocks unflashed but maybe I was wrong?


At stock, nah, try ocing the memory, your settings are fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Ah, I really wish I had know this before buying two EVGA SC's. What hashrate would I expect out of them at stock clocks? I ordered them actually because of the lack of 6-pin connectors. But I am connecting all my cards directly to the PCIe slots- no risers.
> 
> By the Gigabyte Dual Fan you mean the Windforce?


You could try to return and exchange them maybe? I'm looking hard at the Msi gaming oc without 6 pin, it's really convenient that it has excellent memory chips and can run off whatever psu you got.
For my main rig though, I'm not sure what to pick since my pci-e slots don't have auxiliary molex/pci-e power for the slots. (x79-ud3)
I'm sure it can take the abuse, if it supports 4 gpus out of the box anyway, but not 100% sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> Hi everyone complete newbie here. didn't even know about coin mining till reading reviews on a card i ordered for a new pc build. While waiting a week for all my components to come in i started obsessing on the idea of crypto mining.
> 
> assembled my pc this morning.
> 
> msi a88xm-e35
> amd a10 5800k
> 8 gb ddr3
> wd blue 1tb hdd
> PNY xlr8 gaming gtx 750 ti
> cheap case and 450 psu bundle
> win 7 64
> 
> plan was to build a cheap pc for music and entertainment in my climate controlled garage.
> 
> after assembly i spent several hours reading mining guides and forum threads. this is what i came up with.
> 
> cudaminer 2014-02-28 x86
> 
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://multi1.wemineall.com:5555 -u user -p pass -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 1 -H 1
> 
> EVGA px +135 gpu +660 mem
> 
> 302 khash/s card is staying at 60 degrees
> 
> What do you guys think? is this thing going to melt or blow up? should i try to squeeze more hash out?
> 
> any opinions and sugestions would be great. Thanks


You won't get much more out of that PNY card, I heard they don't do as well as the msi gaming oc or zotac cards. Those seem to be the two best so far. As well as the Galaxy gc and the Asus Dcu (technically, although the report I saw of the Asus one was a bit disappointing compared to the Zotac).


----------



## dotaduck

Why are people saying the Zotac ones are good cards? Are they talking about the non-reference card?

I have the reference card and I'm getting identical results as the PNY one.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Why are people saying the Zotac ones are good cards? Are they talking about the non-reference card?
> 
> I have the reference card and I'm getting identical results as the PNY one.


My Zotac Reference cards (BIOS TDP limit Mod) OC'd are doing better than My ASUS cards. Standalone in an x16 slot, the Zotac was hitting 325 kH/s for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Why are people saying the Zotac ones are good cards? Are they talking about the non-reference card?
> 
> I have the reference card and I'm getting identical results as the PNY one.


Well, I've seen a guy with 8 of them post results and they were all consistently decent.


----------



## dotaduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> My Zotac Reference cards (BIOS TDP limit Mod) OC'd are doing better than My ASUS cards. Standalone in an x16 slot, the Zotac was hitting 325 kH/s for me.


Thanks. I wanted to try that hack but are there any drawbacks to it? Will I lose warranty for doing so?


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Thanks. I wanted to try that hack but are there any drawbacks to it? Will I lose warranty for doing so?


Probably, but you can just flash back original BIOS is the card starts acting up...I guess I'm not too concerned about a $150 GPU.


----------



## sec0nd2n0ne

Hello guys... Newbie here, I'm planning to build mining rig. I just want some experts help here.

Is A88X-G45 a good mobo for mining?

Which GPU should I get?

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2gb/128bit
OR
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC 2gb/128bit
OR
MSI GTX 750Ti Twin Frozr OC Ed 2gb/128bit

tia


----------



## dEBASERpIX

Hi

Just wanted to share my experience with an MSI N750TI TF 2GD5/OC.

I'm using CPU +135 / MEM + 635 with bios mod for power target limit and I am getting around 315-320khash/s

OS is W7 x64, cudaminer is latest x86 version with -m 2 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2 and chrome webbrowser is running.

If anyone is able to get higher hashrates please post your settings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sec0nd2n0ne*
> 
> Hello guys... Newbie here, I'm planning to build mining rig. I just want some experts help here.
> 
> Is A88X-G45 a good mobo for mining?
> 
> Which GPU should I get?
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2gb/128bit
> OR
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC 2gb/128bit
> OR
> MSI GTX 750Ti Twin Frozr OC Ed 2gb/128bit
> 
> tia


I'd go for the Msi one personally...the board choice, not so sure. You want good pci-e bandwidth, I'd pick a board with multiple 16x slots and run without risers or at least make sure risers don't have ridiculously long cables since that will slow you down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dEBASERpIX*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with an MSI N750TI TF 2GD5/OC.
> 
> I'm using CPU +135 / MEM + 635 with bios mod for power target limit and I am getting around 315-320khash/s
> 
> OS is W7 x64, cudaminer is latest x86 version with -m 2 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2 and chrome webbrowser is running.
> 
> If anyone is able to get higher hashrates please post your settings.


Cool! Thanks


----------



## sec0nd2n0ne

Thanks! But what other mobo would you recommend that could run 5 or 6 750ti?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sec0nd2n0ne*
> 
> Thanks! But what other mobo would you recommend that could run 5 or 6 750ti?


Easy, z77 gd65, z87 g45, z87x-oc (no risers, yay), z87 oc formula (same), z87 pro, z77x-ud3h, 990fx gd65 maybe.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Easy, z77 gd65, z87 g45, z87x-oc (no risers, yay), z87 oc formula (same), z87 pro, z77x-ud3h, 990fx gd65 maybe.


The Z87 OC and OC Formula is a little overkill.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Easy, z77 gd65, z87 g45, z87x-oc (no risers, yay), z87 oc formula (same), z87 pro, z77x-ud3h, 990fx gd65 maybe.


You'd need water cooling and bracket modding to run 5-6 cards on any board without risers though.

I personally got the ASRock H81 Pro BTC. It's cheap and has all the slots needed as long as you're using risers, but price and availability depends on where you live, as usual.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The Z87 OC and OC Formula is a little overkill.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> You'd need water cooling and bracket modding to run 5-6 cards on any board without risers though.
> 
> I personally got the ASRock H81 Pro BTC. It's cheap and has all the slots needed as long as you're using risers, but price and availability depends on where you live, as usual.


Again, risers...risers here cost 450 pesos each, and they make you lose hash rate with nvidia cards.
The z87x-oc is 4000 pesos, and the h81 pro btc costs 100 pesos less.
Price difference just isn't worth it when you factor in the cost of risers.

I know it's a particular case scenario but risers are a pain in the arse if you work with a gazillion rigs and these cards are perfectly capable of running stacked without over heating cause of the low tdp.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> At stock, nah, try ocing the memory, your settings are fine.
> You could try to return and exchange them maybe? I'm looking hard at the Msi gaming oc without 6 pin, it's really convenient that it has excellent memory chips and can run off whatever psu you got.
> For my main rig though, I'm not sure what to pick since my pci-e slots don't have auxiliary molex/pci-e power for the slots. (x79-ud3)
> I'm sure it can take the abuse, if it supports 4 gpus out of the box anyway, but not 100% sure.
> You won't get much more out of that PNY card, I heard they don't do as well as the msi gaming oc or zotac cards. Those seem to be the two best so far. As well as the Galaxy gc and the Asus Dcu (technically, although the report I saw of the Asus one was a bit disappointing compared to the Zotac).


Its interesting that you say the MSI has superior memory because the one user here running MSI and Zotac found that the memory doesnt overclock well and it delivers subpar khs. Any card that cant give 300+khs stable isnt worth the time or money. I'll find out tonight I guess, I have 3xPNY OCs, 2 MSIs and 2 Asus cards coming in to do some comparisons with, already have 5 EVGA FTWs. Contemplating getting some of the other 2 EVGA cards to see if they can match my FTWs output.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Again, risers...risers here cost 450 pesos each, and they make you lose hash rate with nvidia cards.
> The z87x-oc is 4000 pesos, and the h81 pro btc costs 100 pesos less.
> Price difference just isn't worth it when you factor in the cost of risers.
> I know it's a particular case scenario but risers are a pain in the arse if you work with a gazillion rigs and these cards are perfectly capable of running stacked without over heating cause of the low tdp.


Sure, but sec0nd2n0ne requested a board that could run 5-6 cards, which implies the use of risers. Like I said, price varies and I don't know the situation in the Philippines, but the H81 Pro BTC should cost about a third of the GA-Z87X-OC's price in most places.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Sure, but sec0nd2n0ne requested a board that could run 5-6 cards, which implies the use of risers. Like I said, price varies and I don't know the situation in the Philippines, but the H81 Pro BTC should cost about a third of the GA-Z87X-OC's price in most places.


Definitely...not sure how good it'll hash, at least till the cudaminer developer fixes the excessive dependance upon pci-e slot bandwidth whilst mining.
You lose a few kh/s with risers and more when going down from 16x pci-e 3.0 to 8x or 1x. It's pretty noticeable.


----------



## ccRicers

I got my z87x-oc new for $159 on eBay.

Also I am gonna run the EVGA SC cards for a while. This blog has gotten some decent results with the slight overclocks on reference boards and one of the things that lead me to buying them, since they are among the cheapest of the different brands. However, I may be limited on Linux.


----------



## dotaduck

So I did some testing with the TDP hack on my 2 Zotac ref cards. I get around 322kh/s on first card and 314kh/s on second. +135/+650.

But the temperatures were running at 80'C for both. So I reset the BIOS to original.

Right now, I'm getting about 304 kh/s and 298 kh/s at +135/650. I noticed that the kh/s didn't really increase much from +350 mem clock. I got around 300 and 292 with that.

Anyone getting similar results?


----------



## hisapon74

hi,all. im new this forum. from japan.









i had buy 10 GTX 750Ti s ,and build 4 rigs.(5*Palit stormX,5*Galaxy)

when,i had be building one of rig.　what has a high asic quality was compared with the low thing.

look at this


ASIC値 mean ASIC quality form GPU-Z. just same over clocked (core +100 mem+300 and stock voltage)

my GTX750ti's ASIC quality is both 71.0~80.1%. 4 GPUs are higher than 75%.

im farming MONACOIN just now. thank you, sorry for my eng too bad


----------



## ivanlabrie

Interesting that Asic quality made a difference...clocks are equal on all cards?


----------



## computerparts

I'm starting to wonder if Gigabyte made different revisions already. I edited the bios to 65w tdp and flashed the card and I can only manage 290 kh/s at +135 core and +350 mem. I can go higher on mem but it makes no difference.


----------



## Aurosonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> So I did some testing with the TDP hack on my 2 Zotac ref cards. I get around 322kh/s on first card and 314kh/s on second. +135/+650.
> 
> But the temperatures were running at 80'C for both. So I reset the BIOS to original.
> 
> Right now, I'm getting about 304 kh/s and 298 kh/s at +135/650. I noticed that the kh/s didn't really increase much from +350 mem clock. I got around 300 and 292 with that.
> 
> Anyone getting similar results?


Yep, with oc +135/+350 i got 301 from single card via riser and 1763 from 6 cards via risers


----------



## sec0nd2n0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> Yep, with oc +135/+350 i got 301 from single card via riser and 1763 from 6 cards via risers


Hi, what mobo are you using? what type of risers do you use?


----------



## sec0nd2n0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dEBASERpIX*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with an MSI N750TI TF 2GD5/OC.
> 
> I'm using CPU +135 / MEM + 635 with bios mod for power target limit and I am getting around 315-320khash/s
> 
> OS is W7 x64, cudaminer is latest x86 version with -m 2 -l T5x24 -i 0 -H 2 and chrome webbrowser is running.
> 
> If anyone is able to get higher hashrates please post your settings.


How much watts does 1 MSI N750TI TF 2GD5/OC pull?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sec0nd2n0ne*
> 
> How much watts does 1 MSI N750TI TF 2GD5/OC pull?


82w oced, doing over 300kh/s, afaik.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> Its interesting that you say the MSI has superior memory because the one user here running MSI and Zotac found that the memory doesnt overclock well and it delivers subpar khs. Any card that cant give 300+khs stable isnt worth the time or money. I'll find out tonight I guess, I have 3xPNY OCs, 2 MSIs and 2 Asus cards coming in to do some comparisons with, already have 5 EVGA FTWs. Contemplating getting some of the other 2 EVGA cards to see if they can match my FTWs output.


Silicon lottery

People have gotten MSI card to hit 320-330kh/s IIRC


----------



## killer-x

I can't figure out for the life of my why my flash isn't working. Are you guys using 32-bit windows to flash? I have the 64-bit version of nvflash but it just seems to disappear when I try to flash. Maybe I'm just too tired...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> I can't figure out for the life of my why my flash isn't working. Are you guys using 32-bit windows to flash? I have the 64-bit version of nvflash but it just seems to disappear when I try to flash. Maybe I'm just too tired...


gotta use DOS


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> gotta use DOS


Okay that's what I figured, thank you.

Pulling ~285 k/h on PNY @ +100/+550... Need to try 65w tdp.

EDIT: Flashed to 65w tdp, same clocks, ~300 k/h!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Okay that's what I figured, thank you.
> 
> Pulling ~285 k/h on PNY @ +100/+550... Need to try 65w tdp.
> 
> EDIT: Flashed to 65w tdp, same clocks, ~300 k/h!


you got chrome open ?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you got chrome open ?


I do, it's still only utilizing 90%, is that right? Power consumption is around 50% tdp.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> I do, it's still only utilizing 90%, is that right? Power consumption is around 50% tdp.


after I flashed my gigabyte 750ti to 65W it was utilizing 70% tdp according to gpu-z I don't remember what load it was it. I put it back in the box until I get the 24 I ordered on Friday. Have a ton of 990 mobos waiting


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> after I flashed my gigabyte 750ti to 65W it was utilizing 70% tdp according to gpu-z I don't remember what load it was it. I put it back in the box until I get the 24 I ordered on Friday. Have a ton of 990 mobos waiting


Haha damn dude you're going to have fun with those! I only have three, just testing this one out for now, too tired to put the other ones in


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Haha damn dude you're going to have fun with those! I only have three, just testing this one out for now, too tired to put the other ones in


yep im ready to build some more rigs.


----------



## sec0nd2n0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yep im ready to build some more rigs.


Hi HardwareDecoder, what brand of 750ti did you order? Just want to ask if Asrock Fatality Z87 Killer Series is a good mobo too for mining cause it can handle 7 GPUs..
I'm also planning to build a mining rig using 750ti 2 weeks from now..


----------



## ivanlabrie

cx430 x 2 per rig? (6 gpu rigs?)

I was considering the Seasonic G series 750w psus, they are cheep.


----------



## Aurosonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sec0nd2n0ne*
> 
> Hi, what mobo are you using? what type of risers do you use?


ASRock H81 Pro BTC with non-powered ribbon risers


----------



## SwarmJAG

I picked up a gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and 6 ASUS GTX 750 ti cards. Started with the KISS principle at first 1 card no riser. After miserable failing for 8 hours trying to do a headless install od Ubuntu or xubuntu via usb to usb and then another few hours trying to do the same but cd to hard drive I finally gave up and installed win 7 64 bit on a spare drive. Ohh well at least you can run msi afterburner this way. I haven't flashed bios to unlock power but.... Using the stock asus cards I have had pretty poor results overclocking. At + 150 mem cudaminer would crash. Will try unlocking via bios flas tonight too see if that helps. Stock these cards get 250 to 265khs with chrome open. Need more hash stable.. Ugg

On a side note it sure would be nice if cudaminer could have an option to log something on failure and show which card failed when you have multiples going, and even something that would allow cudaminer to restart automatically on failure.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So does the 750 Ti work on risers?

The R9 280X prices are a bit down.


----------



## SR20DEN

I have five EVGA 02G-P4-3757-KR 750 Ti FTWs running on an old GA-MA790X-UD4P motherboard with non powered 1x risers. I had ordered the cards and risers before I noticed some of the negative comments in this thread about my choice of hardware. More specifically, I have four on risers and the last card is directly plugged in.

I do see that one of my cards on average goes 325kh on Scrypt while the rest of them cruise at about 305-310 and I have not determined if that is indeed the faster card or not. When I first start I get about 1550 total kh, however when I check back about 15-20 minutes later it only shows about 1475 kh. I run all of the cards at +30 MHz GPU and +600-630 mem. I can't reliably run all five cards at +42 and +650 on scrypt.

While running UTC (Scrypt-Jane) the cards appear to run equally as fast. The speed settings I am using for UTC are 1375 MHz GPU and 1650MHz mem. The EVGAPrecision tool shows +42 MHz GPU and +600 MHz mem. My total speed is about 335kh at the current N factor.

As for the complaints about the fans, I really don't know. My GTX 750 ti cards are hanging on a wire rack in my garage next to six R9 290x reference cards. Even if I shut down all of my Radeons, these things seem whisper quiet to me.

My total power draw measured with a kill-a-watt is about 575 watts on scrypt and IIC about 515 on Scrypt-Jane with the five cards, the older gen 65nm AMD 6000+cpu and older motherboard, all connected to a Corsair CX600 (bronze) PSU. This setup was just thrown together with old spare parts I had lying around, so my example isn't the best model of efficiency. But when I compare to the 290Xs I am really loving it.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yep im ready to build some more rigs.


You aren't going to try to run 5-6 cards a rig on the 430w PSUs are you? My 5 card rig pulls 470w at the wall at stock tdp and voltage.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> You aren't going to try to run 5-6 cards a rig on the 430w PSUs are you? My 5 card rig pulls 470w at the wall at stock tdp and voltage.


no I'm gonna Daisy chain. don't worry about me I've got v1000s and lepa 1200w also


----------



## HothBase

I ordered a GV-N75TOC-2GI for testing a couple of days ago. Picked it up today, and I'm very satisfied with the results. At 1228MHz core and 6.6GHz mem, I get ~305khash/s with the stock BIOS. Entire rig draws 73W at the wall while mining, which I find to be very impressive! Should be noted however that all my case fans are low RPM GTs, and I don't have any internal HDDs. Also, system power is coming from an X-560 operating at 230V efficiency levels.









I haven't gotten around to tweaking the CudaMiner (x86) settings yet, just went with "--no-autotune -l T5x24 -H 1 -i 0" to get started.

Man, I've already ordered a couple more of these. Seriously considering replacing my 3x290 and 2x280X altogether. Electricity is not that cheap over here.


----------



## drkrider

Hey,

Was wondering if anyone is running into any undervolting issues?

I have 4x EVGA FTW models, 3 of the 4 overclock like champs. But one is quite bad. Craps out if I get any more than +200 on mem when the others are hitting 600+...

I thought the card may be a dud, then I noticed on Precision X the voltage is only 1111mv for the crappy card...whereas the others are at 1149, 1167, 1136 with the same minor overclock (+200 mem). I know the PSU is good, I checked it with a PSU tester, all voltages read fine.

The Precision X overvoltage adjustment doesn't do anything (on any of the cards).

Anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Thanks.


----------



## AlphaC

So... why are you using CX PSUs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> no I'm gonna Daisy chain. don't worry about me I've got v1000s and lepa 1200w also


I'm just curious how much you pay for electricity.

I would not use Corsair CX430 , they have about 80-84% efficiency and it's worse at low loads. That's sort of counterproductive if you're going for performance per watt.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-CX430-Power-Supply-Review/1200/7
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=214
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/CX430_V2/5.html

It's going to be more expensive to daisy-chain two CX430s than to buy a decent 750-800W Gold or platinum PSU for $70-80 such as Rosewill Capstone , Cooler Master V Series, NZXT Hale90, Seasonic G series, or XFX TS or XTR , Kingwin Lazer Platinum , etc.

drkrider, the bad card has less power on tap if it's using less voltage


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> So... why are you using CX PSUs
> I'm just curious how much you pay for electricity.
> 
> I would not use Corsair CX430 , they have about 80-84% efficiency and it's worse at low loads. That's sort of counterproductive if you're going for performance per watt.
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-CX430-Power-Supply-Review/1200/7
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=214
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/CX430_V2/5.html
> 
> It's going to be more expensive to daisy-chain two CX430s than to buy a decent 750-800W Gold or platinum PSU for $70-80 such as Rosewill Capstone , Cooler Master V Series, NZXT Hale90, Seasonic G series, or XFX TS or XTR , Kingwin Lazer Platinum , etc.


you are right and I have plenty of quality psus in the house not being used, I have four V1000's and 2x lepa 1200W my business partner bought this 430 I never asked him to.


----------



## drkrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> drkrider, the bad card has less power on tap if it's using less voltage


Can you elaborate? I even just reflashed the BIOS with the increased TDP mod, which I have done with another card. I flashed the exact same BIOS as that one, still only 1111mv. Is this card just less worthy?


----------



## ccRicers

I've seen some people here use Zotac cards either the regular or the OC edition. Is there a significant difference in mining performance between the two? Their factory specs differ only by a dozen megahertz in the core clocks, and memory appears to be the same. Would there be any better value to get the OC version? Do they have much better overclock/power overhead potential? If its 6-pin connector of the OC version has anything to go by.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkrider*
> 
> Can you elaborate? I even just reflashed the BIOS with the increased TDP mod, which I have done with another card. I flashed the exact same BIOS as that one, still only 1111mv. Is this card just less worthy?


You could play around with Kepler Bios Tweaker as far as voltages perhaps.

Is the memory the same as the other ones? Maybe it is using a lower grade memory like Hynix BFR (5Ghz) instead of AFR (6Ghz) and the Samsung K4G41325FC-HC03 rated for 6Ghz.

What the ASIC level on the bad one and the other ones? hisapon74 theorized that lower ASIC achieves lower hashrate.

If it's that bad and you just bought them for mining and not using, flash it back to stock BIOS and sell it on craigslist or OCN marketplace (better than ebay, with a 10% cut to fees) to someone that just wants to game.

----
Six Gigabyte GTX 750 Tis
Quote:


> The result we've got from the 6-card mining rig for mining Scrypt with CUDAminer was a total of 1480 KHS as hashrate. Then after overclocking the video cards to the maximum stable result we managed to get (+135 MHz for the GPU and +610 MHz for the video memory) we've managed to increase the total hashrate to about 1615 KHS. We went as far as to increase the power target limit from the default 38.5W by modifying the video BIOS of the cards. With the modified video BIOS we have managed to get slightly more than 1700 KHS with a lot of extra power used by the whole system that made it not worth it the so little extra increase in the hashrate. Just to be sure that the x1-x1 PCI-E risers (not powered) might be the cause of slight performance drop we've replaced them with x1-x16 USB 3.0 powered extenders, though that did not change the performance we got from the cards.
> 
> The Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti video cards we used for the mining rig do have an external PCI-E power connector, however it seems that unlike AMD graphics with OpenCL, when using Nvidia-based GPUs with CUDA for mining the use of a x1 PCI-E lane to access the video card does introduce slight performance drop and if you multiply the 10-15 KHS less per card for a 6-card mining rig it is not so little. So it is important to know that if you are going to build a GTX 750 Ti-based mining rig you will be getting slightly lower hashrate if you are using PCI-E extenders as compared to what you will get with cards inserted in x16 PCI-E slot directly. Also there is some variation between cards in terms of the maximum overclock supported that results in different maximum frequencies that you can achieve, for example if one card is able to do +135/+700 MHz for the GPU/VRAM the second one could be maximum +100/+600. This means that in a 6-card mining rig you will need to either sync all of the cards and use the same lower settings for overclocking the GPUs to ensure they will run stable or to not have the settings synced and find the maximum for each of the cards.
> 
> Another interesting thing we have noticed is that while the use of T5x24 kernel for a single card with CUDAminer for best results, for a 6-card mining rig the use of T10x24 might sometimes provide slightly higher hashrate than T5x24, so you should try with both and see what works better in your individual case. Tomorrow we are going to be doing some more testing of the 6-card GTX 750 Ti mining rig that will be focused mostly on the power consumption as this is also a very important thing when talking about crypto currency mining.


http://cryptomining-blog.com/1276-first-impressions-from-a-6-card-mining-rig-using-geforce-gtx-750-ti-gpus/


----------



## drkrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> What the ASIC level on the bad one and the other ones? hisapon74 theorized that lower ASIC achieves lower hashrate.
> 
> ----


How do I check this?

Also, I was able to get the mem up to 550 on the bad card! I had to lower the GPU core -5, weird. Anyway, Happily hashing away at 305 on each card without breaking a sweat, now for the fine tuning


----------



## Twinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I don't think EVGA is going to be any good for mining since it looks like secondary phase uses an Iron choke and d-pak mosfet like reference design. It will likely explode after a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other thoughts:
> Due to lack of Displayport, ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte/ZOTAC/PNY cards are not adequately hedged via GPU. G-sync requires displayport 1.2.
> 
> EVGA seems like it would be a good bet until you see the PCB without the cooler, with the d-pak and iron choke for secondary phases. I'd buy it in a heatbeat except for that fact (it's a big problem when you're using memory intensive algorithms with a single phase memory that is powered by d-paks).
> 
> The GTX 750 Ti SC is the ideal card if it weren't for that (base to SC difference is the copper core insert on the heatsink). The GTX 750 Ti FTW befuddles me as the market value is $170+ and it is close to 10 inches like the MSI but only packing 3 phases for the core and d-pak + iron choke for the memory phase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkrider*
> 
> How do I check this?
> 
> Also, I was able to get the mem up to 550 on the bad card! I had to lower the GPU core -5, weird. Anyway, Happily hashing away at 305 on each card without breaking a sweat, now for the fine tuning


Just have latest gpu-z and right click the bar


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so everyone that had riser issues found out it was windows 8 to blame it seems? I heard some tell about amd boards being the culprit but I kind of discount that, lets hope anyway I have 4 gigabyte 990 ud3 boards ready to go for the 24 gigabyte 750ti i'm getting tomorrow.

Gonna install windows 7 x64 to an ssd and clone it for all the rigs.


----------



## SwarmJAG

Got 4 of the 6 asus cards running tonight on USB 3.0 risers plugged into all the non 1x board slots. I could get the 1 x slots to work individually or in pairs but had to jumper the to get full hash output from them on the gigabyte board. Trying to run any combination of 4 or more cards though that included any of the 1 x slots jumper end or not and win 7 64 bit would show error in device manager and not load the card. After swapping around and trying different cards in different slots I ruled out bad card or bad riser. I am speculative of the power though. Need to put a voltmeter on the 6 pin moles at the top. It's only a 500 watt power supply and I'm speculating that could be my problem. I cut the ends of of the unneeded power connectors and wired in more 6 pi molex to power the cards off of.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> Got 4 of the 6 asus cards running tonight on USB 3.0 risers plugged into all the non 1x board slots. I could get the 1 x slots to work individually or in pairs but had to jumper the to get full hash output from them on the gigabyte board. Trying to run any combination of 4 or more cards though that included any of the 1 x slots jumper end or not and win 7 64 bit would show error in device manager and not load the card. After swapping around and trying different cards in different slots I ruled out bad card or bad riser. I am speculative of the power though. Need to put a voltmeter on the 6 pin moles at the top. It's only a 500 watt power supply and I'm speculating that could be my problem. I cut the ends of of the unneeded power connectors and wired in more 6 pi molex to power the cards off of.


what gigabyte board was it ?


----------



## SR20DEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkrider*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone is running into any undervolting issues?
> 
> I have 4x EVGA FTW models, 3 of the 4 overclock like champs. But one is quite bad. Craps out if I get any more than +200 on mem when the others are hitting 600+...
> 
> I thought the card may be a dud, then I noticed on Precision X the voltage is only 1111mv for the crappy card...whereas the others are at 1149, 1167, 1136 with the same minor overclock (+200 mem). I know the PSU is good, I checked it with a PSU tester, all voltages read fine.
> 
> The Precision X overvoltage adjustment doesn't do anything (on any of the cards).
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Thanks.


My EVGA cards are also all over the place with (reported) voltage, and I can't get the overvoltage to work either. Maybe we should tweak the BIOSs.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yep im ready to build some more rigs.


SSD's for mining rigs ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> Got 4 of the 6 asus cards running tonight on USB 3.0 risers plugged into all the non 1x board slots. I could get the 1 x slots to work individually or in pairs but had to jumper the to get full hash output from them on the gigabyte board. Trying to run any combination of 4 or more cards though that included any of the 1 x slots jumper end or not and win 7 64 bit would show error in device manager and not load the card. After swapping around and trying different cards in different slots I ruled out bad card or bad riser. I am speculative of the power though. Need to put a voltmeter on the 6 pin moles at the top. It's only a 500 watt power supply and I'm speculating that could be my problem. I cut the ends of of the unneeded power connectors and wired in more 6 pi molex to power the cards off of.


Some Gigabyte boards just need to be set to "PCIe x1" in the bios to see more than 4 cards.

The default settings is x4 and it only allows 4 cards to be seen.


----------



## lightsout

Heck yeah. With all that money he spent why not. Time saved just installing Windows should be worth it lol. Not my money though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yep im ready to build some more rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSD's for mining rigs ?
Click to expand...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> SSD's for mining rigs ?


Yeah cause I might have to run windows on these and idk how to run windows from a usb key.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Some Gigabyte boards just need to be set to "PCIe x1" in the bios to see more than 4 cards.
> 
> The default settings is x4 and it only allows 4 cards to be seen.


good tip on the gigabyte boards btw, I want to have no problems tomorrow trying to run 6 per rig, does that x1 thing apply to 990 chipset gigabyte boards?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Yeah cause I might have to run windows on these and idk how to run windows from a usb key.


I just use $15 refurbished or used mechanical drives to cut down cost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> good tip on the gigabyte boards btw, I want to have no problems tomorrow trying to run 6 per rig, does that x1 thing apply to 990 chipset gigabyte boards?


I haven't built AMD board for a few years so I don't know. If the 990 Chipset has native 16 lanes like z77 and z87 then probably will but I don't know anything about 990.


----------



## Jaydev16

Just a random question from someone who'll get a 750Ti next month:if you let one mine at stock for one hour on cudaminer,how much litecoins can one get?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Some Gigabyte boards just need to be set to "PCIe x1" in the bios to see more than 4 cards.
> 
> The default settings is x4 and it only allows 4 cards to be seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I just use $15 refurbished or used mechanical drives to cut down cost.
> I haven't built AMD board for a few years so I don't know. If the 990 Chipset has native 16 lanes like z77 and z87 then probably will but I don't know anything about 990.


hrm idk, but I see no option to set pci-e port speed in bios :-\


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what gigabyte board was it ?


gigabyte ga990fxa-ud3 rev4 , powered usb3 risers. So far all the 4x and 16x slots work fine. The 1x slots only work if its the only card or if in a pair.and then in pair it only gets full hash if using a jumper.

Screwed around with it this morning before leaving for work but still no luck. Read somewhere about mboard utilities that let you control the pci slots. Will see what I can find on that. Left 4 cards farming


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> gigabyte ga990fxa-ud3 rev4 , powered usb3 risers. So far all the 4x and 16x slots work fine. The 1x slots only work if its the only card or if in a pair.and then in pair it only gets full hash if using a jumper.
> 
> Screwed around with it this morning before leaving for work but still no luck. Read somewhere about mboard utilities that let you control the pci slots. Will see what I can find on that. Left 4 cards farming


wow you serious? that sucks dude I bought a bunch of those boards......


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what gigabyte board was it ?


It was a gigabyte ga990fxa-ud3 rev4 . Someone suggested that some boards in the bios you have to manually set the pcie slot to 1x. I dug in the bios this morning and couldn't find anything. Tried it this morning again as the fifth card in the system of 4 that had been working. All 5 slots using powered usb 3 risers. I tried that fifth 1x slot with and without a jumper but either way it didnt work. What's wierd is it worked fine when it was just used by itself with 1 card or as the 2nd card when I ran 2. Did some more digging this morning and somewhere I read about chipset utilities that might be installed in windows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> good tip on the gigabyte boards btw, I want to have no problems tomorrow trying to run 6 per rig, does that x1 thing apply to 990 chipset gigabyte boards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> good tip on the gigabyte boards btw, I want to have no problems tomorrow trying to run 6 per rig, does that x1 thing apply to 990 chipset gigabyte boards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Some Gigabyte boards just need to be set to "PCIe x1" in the bios to see more than 4 cards.
> 
> The default settings is x4 and it only allows 4 cards to be seen.


I looked all over in the CMOS bios for a setting to change this and couldn't find anything. Is it a utility perhaps on the motherboard driver disk?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> It was a gigabyte ga990fxa-ud3 rev4 . Someone suggested that some boards in the bios you have to manually set the pcie slot to 1x. I dug in the bios this morning and couldn't find anything. Tried it this morning again as the fifth card in the system of 4 that had been working. All 5 slots using powered usb 3 risers. I tried that fifth 1x slot with and without a jumper but either way it didnt work. What's wierd is it worked fine when it was just used by itself with 1 card or as the 2nd card when I ran 2. Did some more digging this morning and somewhere I read about chipset utilities that might be installed in windows
> 
> I looked all over in the CMOS bios for a setting to change this and couldn't find anything. Is it a utility perhaps on the motherboard driver disk?


ya the only pci-e related option I even see is for which pci-e slot to display video from

this SUCKS I thought I was buying good quality 6 card capable motherboards.....

I just went and put chips and heatsinks and ram etc in all of them cause i got 24 of these cards coming later today from UPS.

I bet amazon will take them back still though









On a good note, I definitely figured out how to overclock core/mem/tdp in the bios for these cards and the gigabyte ones are NOT locked to +135 mhz on the core. Got one running at 1267 core and 6024 mem right now.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

what is a good socket am3+ mobo that WILL run 6 cards? im sending these boards back. All 4 of them.


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Having a related issue with this.. Same mobo. I bought 2 initially, along with 12 MSI GTX750 Ti's... Worked flawlessly, no issues, each card pushing 130k+ VTC with cudmainer... All 6 cards per rig running full speed.

Bought 3 more mobo's (same Gigabyte 990), and 18 more cards. Only, this time I bought PNY cards cause the MSI were out of stock at the time. Loaded up the first rig, no problems. The other two - cards 4 & 5 (as seen by cudaminer) run at like 40K and 100K no matter what I do.. They were seen by the system, windows drivers loaded no problem, but no matter what I do, in those last two rigs, cards 4 & 5 just won't push past those crazy low rates.

I don't understand how 1 out of 3 runs fine, but the other two do not. I checked bios revisions, driver revisions, etc. Everything matches, makes NO sense. And there's something specific about the fact its cards 4 & 5 consistent between the two rigs giving me problems.

Using Asus GPU Tweak, I can see the GPU usage is low in the 4 & 5 cards, as is the FB.. If anyone has any ideas, I'm all ears and would be happy to throw some VTC your way for a solution!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *79cj7jeep*
> 
> Having a related issue with this.. Same mobo. I bought 2 initially, along with 12 MSI GTX750 Ti's... Worked flawlessly, no issues, each card pushing 130k+ VTC with cudmainer... All 6 cards per rig running full speed.
> 
> Bought 3 more mobo's (same Gigabyte 990), and 18 more cards. Only, this time I bought PNY cards cause the MSI were out of stock at the time. Loaded up the first rig, no problems. The other two - cards 4 & 5 (as seen by cudaminer) run at like 40K and 100K no matter what I do.. They were seen by the system, windows drivers loaded no problem, but no matter what I do, in those last two rigs, cards 4 & 5 just won't push past those crazy low rates.
> 
> I don't understand how 1 out of 3 runs fine, but the other two do not. I checked bios revisions, driver revisions, etc. Everything matches, makes NO sense. And there's something specific about the fact its cards 4 & 5 consistent between the two rigs giving me problems.
> 
> Using Asus GPU Tweak, I can see the GPU usage is low in the 4 & 5 cards, as is the FB.. If anyone has any ideas, I'm all ears and would be happy to throw some VTC your way for a solution!


so you have 6 cards working with this 990fxa ud3 mobo? what revision ? I guess ill try to throw 6 on it in a few hours and report back.....

this is why i buy from amazon, I can just return return these if they won't run 6 cards.

edit: seeing some information that windows 7 can only run 4 gpus and 8 can run 5, so if you run linux you can get 6 working?? Some other people are saying you have to do some presence shorting on the pci-e slots whatever the heck that is.


----------



## SwarmJAG

So the article on pcper on mining with the gtx 750 ti the drove me to purchase this mboard did not say what revision. But I was able to read the revision from the picture. It looks like he was using a revision 1.0 board with 6 video cards. I wonder if you can flash the bios from a revision 1 over a rev 4 board?

Here is the pic http://www.pcper.com/image/view/37520?return=node%2F59607


----------



## HardwareDecoder

WAIT A MINUTE, SOMETHING IS FISHY. I forgot I have one of these 990fxa ud3 boards in my 280x farm, maybe more than one but I just went to go look and I definitely have one running 5x 280x....

on the first 5 pci-e slots, only the last slot im not using on that rig. it is a revision 4, so they can definitely do atleast 5 cards on linux, most likely 6....


----------



## SR20DEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> So the article on pcper on mining with the gtx 750 ti the drove me to purchase this mboard did not say what revision. But I was able to read the revision from the picture. It looks like he was using a revision 1.0 board with 6 video cards. I wonder if you can flash the bios from a revision 1 over a rev 4 board?
> 
> Here is the pic http://www.pcper.com/image/view/37520?return=node%2F59607


A rev 4.0 board is physically different than the previous boards, I wouldn't expect it to work. On a side note, I have at least one rev 3.0 board that I picked up recently that seems to work fine with a non- powered 1x riser in every slot. However at this point I have not tested all six at once. I'll get to that when my next batch of cards comes in.

Also, is everyone disabling all nonessential peripherals in the BIOSs? The first thing I do when I setup a new miner is to disable ALL unused USB controllers, serial ports, eSATA, SATA, Audio, etc.. I always assumed those were essential steps to freeing up resources for large numbers of VGA cards in Windows.


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR20DEN*
> 
> A rev 4.0 board is physically different than the previous boards, I wouldn't expect it to work. On a side note, I have at least one rev 3.0 board that I picked up recently that seems to work fine with a non- powered 1x riser in every slot. However at this point I have not tested all six at once. I'll get to that when my next batch of cards comes in.
> 
> Also, is everyone disabling all nonessential peripherals in the BIOSs? The first thing I do when I setup a new miner is to disable ALL unused USB controllers, serial ports, eSATA, SATA, Audio, etc.. I always assumed those were essential steps to freeing up resources for large numbers of VGA cards in Windows.


Hmm awesome idea. I think I only disabled the on board sound. I will disable everything tonight and try it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So the king of crypto has entered the building, HOORAH HOORAH.

6x 750ti working on linux, all overclocked to 1359 core / 6024 mem -- hash rate went up a bit to 1750 after I took the picture.
HOORAH HOORAH

I will now accept pledges of fealty


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So the king of crypto has entered the building, HOORAH HOORAH.
> 
> 6x 750ti working on linux, all overclocked to 1359 core / 6024 mem -- hash rate went up a bit to 1750 after I took the picture.
> HOORAH HOORAH
> 
> I will now accept pledges of fealty


Now that's what I'm talking about. I can't catch all the posts in this already fast growing topic, but I assume you changed to a Windows OS for using the BIOS flashing utilities? As there doesn't seem to be a way of doing so on Linux.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about. I can't catch all the posts in this already fast growing topic, but I assume you changed to a Windows OS for using the BIOS flashing utilities? As there doesn't seem to be a way of doing so on Linux.


As someone running a big mining operation having a USB dos drive w/ ATIFLASH and NVFLASH is pretty much a part of my swiss army knife.









btw SCREW WINDOWS MUAHAHA.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> As someone running a big mining operation having a USB dos drive w/ ATIFLASH and NVFLASH is pretty much a part of my swiss army knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw SCREW WINDOWS MUAHAHA.


So you just compiled a Linux binary of NVflash and that is it?

I am running a Linux AMD rig but I have yet to try out NVidia cards with it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So you just compiled a Linux binary of NVflash and that is it?
> 
> I am running a Linux AMD rig but I have yet to try out NVidia cards with it.


no, read my post I said DOS for nvflash. I taught my self how to edit maxwell bios and used dos nvflash to flash them all.

65WTDP/1359 core/6024 mem


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So the king of crypto has entered the building, HOORAH HOORAH.
> 
> 6x 750ti working on linux, all overclocked to 1359 core / 6024 mem -- hash rate went up a bit to 1750 after I took the picture.
> HOORAH HOORAH
> 
> I will now accept pledges of fealty


What are you using to overclock in linux?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What are you using to overclock in linux?


overclocked in the bios.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ill give you guys a hint for overclocking in the bios (atleast on the gigabyte 750ti rev 1.0) it's all about #54 baby!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> no, read my post I said DOS for nvflash. I taught my self how to edit maxwell bios and used dos nvflash to flash them all.


Oh gotcha. That's why you have NVflash on your USB stick as it's in a DOS boot drive.

Those are good clock speeds. I would've expected closer to 300 Kh/s though.

I am getting 2x EVGA SC cards, and not sure about the other two yet. Might under volt them for power efficiency, as I'm perfectly fine with just 1 Mh/s to 1.1 Mh/s for four cards.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Oh gotcha. That's why you have NVflash on your USB stick as it's in a DOS boot drive.
> 
> Those are good clock speeds. I would've expected closer to 300 Kh/s though.
> 
> I am getting 2x EVGA SC cards, and not sure about the other two yet. Might under volt them for power efficiency, as I'm perfectly fine with just 1 Mh/s to 1.1 Mh/s for four cards.


The problem is, cudaminer is not optimized at all yet for maxwell, or really in general..... The author has even stated so. Basically running 6 cards on one rig netting 1700+ khash is about all you can hope for right now. Cudaminer has issues w/ pci-e optimization.
Also I didn't optimize clocks for each card either so I might have lost a few hash there. Another thing is on windows, having chrome open gives like 10 hash atleast it did when I was testing w/ 1 card. I tried having 'chromium' (linux chrome) open but it didn't help.

Yet ANOTHER thing is the 32bit version of cudaminer on windows gives a bit more hash, ad all those together and the fact that i'm the first person to have CORE clock overclocking working for linux (albeit in bios) I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> hrm idk, but I see no option to set pci-e port speed in bios :-\


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> gigabyte ga990fxa-ud3 rev4 , powered usb3 risers. So far all the 4x and 16x slots work fine. The 1x slots only work if its the only card or if in a pair.and then in pair it only gets full hash if using a jumper.
> 
> Screwed around with it this morning before leaving for work but still no luck. Read somewhere about mboard utilities that let you control the pci slots. Will see what I can find on that. Left 4 cards farming


I'm not sure about AMD like I said but

In the Motherboard Manual of ga-z87x-ud4h

Page 57 - fourth entry (says)

_*PCIE Slot Configuration*
Specifies the operating bandwidth for the PCIEX4 slot.
Auto Lets the BIOS automatically configure this setting depending on the expansion card being
installed. (Default)
x1 PCIEX4 operates at x1 mode.
x4 PCIEX4 operates at x4 mode_

I was only able to get one board to see 5 cards with x1 mode enabled

There is also a mention in this bios manual that the x1 slots only support up to Gen2 mode.

Page 49 ...

_*PEG Gen3 Slot Configuration*
Allows you to set the operation mode of the PCI Express slots to Gen 1, Gen 2, or Gen 3. Actual operation
mode is subject to the hardware specification of each slot. For example, the PCI Express x1 slots can
support up to Gen 2 mode only. Auto lets the BIOS automatically configure this setting. (Default: Auto)_


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm not sure about AMD like I said but
> 
> In the Motherboard Manual of ga-z87x-ud4h
> 
> Page 57 - fourth entry (says)
> 
> _*PCIE Slot Configuration*
> Specifies the operating bandwidth for the PCIEX4 slot.
> Auto Lets the BIOS automatically configure this setting depending on the expansion card being
> installed. (Default)
> x1 PCIEX4 operates at x1 mode.
> x4 PCIEX4 operates at x4 mode_
> 
> I was only able to get one board to see 5 cards with x1 mode enabled
> 
> There is also a mention in this bios manual that the x1 slots only support up to Gen2 mode.
> 
> Page 49 ...
> 
> _*PEG Gen3 Slot Configuration*
> Allows you to set the operation mode of the PCI Express slots to Gen 1, Gen 2, or Gen 3. Actual operation
> mode is subject to the hardware specification of each slot. For example, the PCI Express x1 slots can
> support up to Gen 2 mode only. Auto lets the BIOS automatically configure this setting. (Default: Auto)_


thanks for the info, there is no such setting that i've seen on the 990 fxa ud3.
Doesnt matter to me though since atleast on the first of 5 of them I have all 6 cards worked with no tweaking.


----------



## dotaduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ill give you guys a hint for overclocking in the bios (atleast on the gigabyte 750ti rev 1.0) it's all about #54 baby!


Did you mean in the BIOS for motherboard or BIOS in the ROM file?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Did you mean in the BIOS for motherboard or BIOS in the ROM file?


video bios


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> video bios


For Kepler BIOS tweaker, I know how to do the TDP trick as well as boost the mem clock.

Could you please share how you successfully increased the GPU CLK? I haven't had much luck there.

For getting six cards running on motherboards without discrete PCIe lane width settings, I recommend you DISABLE ALL ONBOARD DEVICES

e.g., hard drive controllers, on-board audio, USB controllers/ports...EVERYTHING that you don't need. Typically the onboard devices compete for resources with the PCIe slots.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> For Kepler BIOS tweaker, I know how to do the TDP trick as well as boost the mem clock.
> 
> in the clock table it is #54
> Could you please share how you successfully increased the GPU CLK? I haven't had much luck there.
> 
> For getting six cards running on motherboards without discrete PCIe lane width settings, I recommend you DISABLE ALL ONBOARD DEVICES
> 
> e.g., hard drive controllers, on-board audio, USB controllers/ports...EVERYTHING that you don't need. Typically the onboard devices compete for resources with the PCIe slots.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twinkadink*
> 
> Just have latest gpu-z and right click the bar


Had no idea it was that easy to check ASIC quality...now I need to learn the implications of what i means. Thank you!


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so everyone that had riser issues found out it was windows 8 to blame it seems? I heard some tell about amd boards being the culprit but I kind of discount that, lets hope anyway I have 4 gigabyte 990 ud3 boards ready to go for the 24 gigabyte 750ti i'm getting tomorrow.
> 
> Gonna install windows 7 x64 to an ssd and clone it for all the rigs.


No, there were two issues. Win8.1x64 + Nvidia driver = scaling and stability issuse.
Then there was also the performance hit caused by operating in x1 mode...doesn't matter if you are on a riser or plugged into an x16 slot...if you force the slot to operate in x1 mode, the performance hit is the same.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> gigabyte ga990fxa-ud3 rev4 , powered usb3 risers. So far all the 4x and 16x slots work fine. The 1x slots only work if its the only card or if in a pair.and then in pair it only gets full hash if using a jumper.
> 
> Screwed around with it this morning before leaving for work but still no luck. Read somewhere about mboard utilities that let you control the pci slots. Will see what I can find on that. Left 4 cards farming


COuld you describe what is full hash and what is not? I'm guessing that this does not mitigate the x1 mode performance hit.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> No, there were two issues. Win8.1x64 + Nvidia driver = scaling and stability issuse.
> Then there was also the performance hit caused by operating in x1 mode...doesn't matter if you are on a riser or plugged into an x16 slot...if you force the slot to operate in x1 mode, the performance hit is the same.


well I'm only losing about 100 khash out of about the total 1800 I could have in a 6 card rig. thank god I don't have to use windows in a production environment. ssh is a godsend and Linux is much more stable. so x1 isn't hurting too bad on linux


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well I'm only losing about 100 khash out of about the total 1800 I could have in a 6 card rig. thank god I don't have to use windows in a production environment. ssh is a godsend and Linux is much more stable. so x1 isn't hurting too bad on linux


Well, really, I'd assume we should see 320 per GPU with the x1 bottleneck fixed, so I'd really be targeting 1900 kH/s. At least, I don't have a problem gettings cards to 320 in a x16 slot running at PCEi 3.x x16 mode.

The best I've seen so far with a riser is 315 kH/s ...which hurts me because I know it probably does 330-340 running in x16 mode on a board slot.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

oh well optimizations will come. I'm not losing sleepbover it. just glad to have cards that don't pull 250w or 300w lol


----------



## UNOE

what was the total power draw ?


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> Well, really, I'd assume we should see 320 per GPU with the x1 bottleneck fixed, so I'd really be targeting 1900 kH/s. At least, I don't have a problem gettings cards to 320 in a x16 slot running at PCEi 3.x x16 mode.
> 
> The best I've seen so far with a riser is 315 kH/s ...which hurts me because I know it probably does 330-340 running in x16 mode on a board slot.


Maybe something we can look forward too in a future release version of cudaminer. I think I read somewhere where his next release he plans on doing the hash compare in the gpu without having to pass it in and out of memory through the bus. Which apparently a USB cable a foot long slows that down a bit.

On a side note kudo's go out to HardwareDecoder, I wanted to run a headless ubuntu or xubuntu rig from a USB flash but I had a helluva time and finally gave up. While I'm not great at Linux I can manage and definitely concede it would be my optimum choice. I still want to try disabling everything in bios when I get home and give 6 cards a try on win 7 64 one last time. In the meantime it would be super helpful to the community out here if HardwareDecoder could give some specifics on his Linux setup. Ie what distro how did he install usb cd etc. also some tips or examples of what he changed hand editing the card bios's for bios overclocking since we all know there is no msi afterburner on Linux lol

Much coin!


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> Maybe something we can look forward too in a future release version of cudaminer. I think I read somewhere where his next release he plans on doing the hash compare in the gpu without having to pass it in and out of memory through the bus. Which apparently a USB cable a foot long slows that down a bit.
> 
> On a side note kudo's go out to HardwareDecoder, I wanted to run a headless ubuntu or xubuntu rig from a USB flash but I had a helluva time and finally gave up. While I'm not great at Linux I can manage and definitely concede it would be my optimum choice. I still want to try disabling everything in bios when I get home and give 6 cards a try on win 7 64 one last time. In the meantime it would be super helpful to the community out here if HardwareDecoder could give some specifics on his Linux setup. Ie what distro how did he install usb cd etc. also some tips or examples of what he changed hand editing the card bios's for bios overclocking since we all know there is no msi afterburner on Linux lol
> 
> Much coin!


It's not the USB cable...right...it's the x1 operating mode. Having a cable between the card and the MB wouldn't slow anything down, unless the signal integrity cause a slower operating mode, which it doesn't...it's x1 on board or x1 via cable.

What problems are you having with Linux? I have the six card setup running in Ubuntu 12.04 with latest Nvidia drivers and latest cudaminer...There's some hoops you have to jump, but google had me covered.


----------



## SwarmJAG

The short story was I couldn't get ubuntu or xubuntu to ever get past the loading screen. It would hang on the little spinning logo thing. And that was 1 vid card plugged directly into board. Much more to the story though. I have setup ubuntu and xubuntu on my gaming rig to run from a usb flash and cgminer for the amd card so I've done the whole process before at least on a different system. I could boot a install usb flash for both ubuntu and xubuntu but when I'd select the install option it would just hang. I then burned install dvd for both vers, yanked my burner out of gaming rig and tried to use it to install to an 500gig drive I had laying around. It went through the install but same deal on boot. Stuck on either logo spin or some install got to a Unix prompt shell like it wouldn't load grub. But keyboard and mouse would not respond.


----------



## ivanlabrie

HardwareDecoder: Try the msi 990fx gd65 or the m5a99x pro for 6 and 5 gpus per rig. 990fx sabertooth does 5 gpus as well.


----------



## ccRicers

I already have a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC in hand and will have to wait until next Monday to receive my first graphics cards for it. I'm really looking forward to see what kind of performance I will get just on stock speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> *The short story was I couldn't get ubuntu or xubuntu to ever get past the loading screen. It would hang on the little spinning logo thing. And that was 1 vid card plugged directly into board.* Much more to the story though. I have setup ubuntu and xubuntu on my gaming rig to run from a usb flash and cgminer for the amd card so I've done the whole process before at least on a different system. I could boot a install usb flash for both ubuntu and xubuntu but when I'd select the install option it would just hang. I then burned install dvd for both vers, yanked my burner out of gaming rig and tried to use it to install to an 500gig drive I had laying around. It went through the install but same deal on boot. Stuck on either logo spin or some install got to a Unix prompt shell like it wouldn't load grub. But keyboard and mouse would not respond.


I use Xubuntu for my dedicated miner. I assume the spinner image freezes, correct? Have you tried switching the monitor connection to the video card? Unplug monitor and plug it to the video card, after Xubuntu loads the video drivers kick in and you'll have to use the monitor with one of the video cards. The OS is running but it won't work with the motherboard onboard video.

As far as hanging during installation, this wasted a few hours of my time too. I figured out what caused it. _Leave the network cable unplugged during installation_. If you leave it plugged in it will try to download some updates, but the network connection might hang somewhere.

Install Xubuntu offline, then it will be able to complete the whole process.


----------



## ivanlabrie

This guide rocks btw: http://blog.truepps.com/complete-guide-to-mine-scrypt-on-xubuntu-13-10/

Wish there was something like this for cuda.


----------



## ccRicers

I plan to use this guide for Cudaminer and Linux:

http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1yzd0n/4_x_750_ti_linux_build/cfp9hao

You compile CudaMiner yourself, but it needs a few source code tweaks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I plan to use this guide for Cudaminer and Linux:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1yzd0n/4_x_750_ti_linux_build/cfp9hao
> 
> You compile CudaMiner yourself, but it needs a few source code tweaks.


Cool, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> The short story was I couldn't get ubuntu or xubuntu to ever get past the loading screen. It would hang on the little spinning logo thing. And that was 1 vid card plugged directly into board. Much more to the story though. I have setup ubuntu and xubuntu on my gaming rig to run from a usb flash and cgminer for the amd card so I've done the whole process before at least on a different system. I could boot a install usb flash for both ubuntu and xubuntu but when I'd select the install option it would just hang. I then burned install dvd for both vers, yanked my burner out of gaming rig and tried to use it to install to an 500gig drive I had laying around. It went through the install but same deal on boot. Stuck on either logo spin or some install got to a Unix prompt shell like it wouldn't load grub. But keyboard and mouse would not respond.


you need kernel mode "nomodeset"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Talking xubuntu, anyone knows how to disable ULPS?


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> The short story was I couldn't get ubuntu or xubuntu to ever get past the loading screen. It would hang on the little spinning logo thing. And that was 1 vid card plugged directly into board. Much more to the story though. I have setup ubuntu and xubuntu on my gaming rig to run from a usb flash and cgminer for the amd card so I've done the whole process before at least on a different system. I could boot a install usb flash for both ubuntu and xubuntu but when I'd select the install option it would just hang. I then burned install dvd for both vers, yanked my burner out of gaming rig and tried to use it to install to an 500gig drive I had laying around. It went through the install but same deal on boot. Stuck on either logo spin or some install got to a Unix prompt shell like it wouldn't load grub. But keyboard and mouse would not respond.


Making sure to boot the install media through legacy BIOS helped me get through some weird setup issues.

I did have my monitor hooked up through the on-board graphics with no cards installed. The card being present could be a problem for you.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> Making sure to boot the install media through legacy BIOS helped me get through some weird setup issues.
> 
> I did have my monitor hooked up through the on-board graphics with no cards installed. The card being present could be a problem for you.


pretty sure he is using 990fxa ud3 like me. has no onboard gfx. he needs nomodeset just like I said b4


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> pretty sure he is using 990fxa ud3 like me. has no onboard gfx. he needs nomodeset just like I said b4


Your a genus it's installing now. Will take some setup time but I hope to be trying all six cards soon.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> Your a genus it's installing now. Will take some setup time but I hope to be trying all six cards soon.


not a genious just smart


----------



## dotaduck

Damn, I'm really sad now









http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1ztydp/just_got_the_r7_265_will_update_this_thread_with/


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Damn, I'm really sad now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1ztydp/just_got_the_r7_265_will_update_this_thread_with/


From my understanding, the 270x is pulling 495 khash @ 227 watts on his system. The 265x is pulling 208W overclocked but only using 76 watts ( 132 from the system?). With those numbers, his 270x is only using 95 Watts.

From the info

270x 495 khash @ 95W = 5.2khash/W
265x 455 khash @76W = 5.98 khash/W


----------



## SwarmJAG

Well I was close but I give up for the night. I got using the nomodeset I was able to install xubuntu from a flash drive onto another USB flash and I was able to boot all the way in and start setting things up. I started installing packages I would need and then downloaded the newest Linux 64 bit binary nvidia driver since there is no package for it avail. I follows he instructions on how to install it from http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/03/how-to-install-nvidia-334-21-graphics-driver-in-linux.html. But I ran into problems when I tried to restart the lightdm or starts GUI. My drivers are a total mess now. Ill have to clean it all out and start over.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> From my understanding, the 270x is pulling 495 khash @ 227 watts on his system. The 265x is pulling 208W overclocked but only using 76 watts ( 132 from the system?). With those numbers, his 270x is only using 95 Watts.
> 
> From the info
> 
> 270x 495 khash @ 95W = 5.2khash/W
> 265x 455 khash @76W = 5.98 khash/W


This is dissapointing.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Damn, I'm really sad now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1ztydp/just_got_the_r7_265_will_update_this_thread_with/


Those numbers really don't mean anything. If anyone thinks that the power/voltage/current readings provided by GPU-Z are accurate, they're mistaken. Take a look at any review that measures the 265's power consumption with proper equipment. Just the fact that the guy is drawing >200W at the wall with a Sempron CPU should tell you something. Last time I checked, Semprons have all been <40W TDP for the last couple of years.

TPU - R7 265 - Power Consumption
TPU - GTX 750 Ti - Power Consumption


----------



## sec0nd2n0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Damn, I'm really sad now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1ztydp/just_got_the_r7_265_will_update_this_thread_with/


Wow! This would change my mind to buy 750ti!


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so you have 6 cards working with this 990fxa ud3 mobo? what revision ? I guess ill try to throw 6 on it in a few hours and report back.....
> 
> this is why i buy from amazon, I can just return return these if they won't run 6 cards.
> 
> edit: seeing some information that windows 7 can only run 4 gpus and 8 can run 5, so if you run linux you can get 6 working?? Some other people are saying you have to do some presence shorting on the pci-e slots whatever the heck that is.


I have 5 rigs total. All the same rev. 4 of the 990fxa mobo, same bios, same memory, same processor.

Two of the 5 rigs have 6x MSI 750 ti cards in them and work flawlessly, I did not have to change a single setting in the bios, etc. Just loaded windows, loaded drivers, loaded cudaminer and instant joy.

The three remaining rigs have 6 x PNY 750 ti cards in them. One of them works flawlessly, and again, had no issues loading things and getting it working. The remaining two rigs with the PNY's - cards #4 & #5 are recognized, drivers load fine, but for some (unknown to me) reason, cards #4 and #5 are producing 30-40% of what all of the other cards are producing (I'm mining VTC, so good hash on the other cards is 130-135K, whereas the #4 and #5 on the two rigs with issues are running like 40K-90K).

That all being said..

#1. You can absolutely run AT LEAST 6 x 750 ti cards in windows 7. That myth can officially RIP.
#2. The Gigabyte 990FXA mobo can absolutely run 6 x 750 ti cards at full speed, under windows 7, no issues. That myth can officially RIP.
#3. I have no idea how to resolve the issue with card slots #4 & #5. It's not the cards - swapped them around just to be sure, but no matter which card is plugged in to which slot, it's always the cards that show up in cudaminer as #4 and #5 (six total - 0,1,2,3,4,5) that are the issue.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

windows still sucks for any production environment anyway I have 6 cards working on one 990 ud3 linux of course gonna setup the other 3 today I hope they all work too. sucks you had to buy all those windows licenses how much does win7 cost now?

BTW you can't offer to tip people for help I got a warning on that my self


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> windows still sucks for any production environment anyway I have 6 cards working on one 990 ud3 linux of course gonna setup the other 3 today I hope they all work too. sucks you had to buy all those windows licenses how much does win7 cost now?
> 
> BTW you can't offer to tip people for help I got a warning on that my self


Thanks for the heads up about tipping. My bad. I mean no disrespect to the forum.

Windows sucks for production environment vs Ubuntu? Ehhh.. Well, the argument there of *nix vs Windoze could go on for years, but so off topic and so irrelevant to what we're discussing here, I'll forgo even debating it. Let's just say VAR's have access to attractive pricing to the point where, the rest of the arguments aside, cost is not a significant factor when choosing between the two.

And who knows, you might have had the same experience I did if you had 5 rigs set up and going - again, the first 3, no issues. Last 2, issues, and nothing different (well, obviously something, just unknown to me!)


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You do need to tune settings with cudaminer to get optimal results...for instance, those graphs show 780s pulling 450kh/s, well mine does 716kh/s at 1267mhz core. It's all in the settings


What settings are you using to get this hash rate on the 780?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Damn, I'm really sad now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1ztydp/just_got_the_r7_265_will_update_this_thread_with/


This is kind of offtopic:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'd be skeptical since it's a HD7850 rebrand , although it does introduce the ONsemi NCP4206 (to replace the CHiL PWM) which is the same as GK110 kepler boards which push 20 Gflops/W. I'd caution against buying any R7 265 that comes out other than that _exact model_ of Sapphire.

Unless the voltage has been decreased due to a two year old 28nm process , 400 kh/s is reasonable but not on 70-80W , it'll likely be 90-110W. The memory used is 6 GHz Hynix AFR rather than 5GHz H5GQ2H24MFR-T2C used on HD7850 however so not having to overclock memory as far would save some power too.
.
The mosfet improvement can't be that significant so if any large improvements are to be had it's from memory (Renesas R2J20658BNP integrated driver+high+low side is a QFN basically like one of the 40A IR3553 PowIRStages).

What's likely the case is that all the aftermarket HD7850s were using lower efficiency mosfets rather than the reference specced Renesas R2J20658BNP (http://www.renesas.eu/products/discrete/pmosfet/sip/device/R2J20658BNP.jsp).

See http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/51955/Svodnyj_obzor_odinnadcati_videokart_Radeon_HD_7850.html#4 . Every production board there (Sapphire/MSI/ASUS/HIS/Gigabyte/Powercolor/XFX) has Low RDS(on) mosfets instead of the reference design's Renesas integrated driver+high+low side. HIS IceQ might use the Renesas integrated driver mosfet though:

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1177
Same for Powercolor PCS+


http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=797

If you consider HD7850 draw is roughly 100W , 25% reduction seems unlikely with just those minor changes. Maybe with an undervolt (R7 265 is 1.175v boost voltage), but not just those changes.


----------



## GoldenTiger

*This is going to be really dumb-sounding, but what exactly are people laying their motherboards down onto/attaching them to when using shelving* or egg crates for cases? I'd love to get my mining going using a bunch of 750 Ti's since they run so quiet and cool. I have the general idea as to what to set them up in, but that one bit is throwing me off.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *This is going to be really dumb-sounding, but what exactly are people laying their motherboards down onto/attaching them to when using shelving* or egg crates for cases? I'd love to get my mining going using a bunch of 750 Ti's since they run so quiet and cool. I have the general idea as to what to set them up in, but that one bit is throwing me off.


On a flat and non-conductive surface?

Eg: mobo on ground, milk crate flipped upside down on it, GPU on milk crate.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I went to home depot and had the, cut some of that cheap backer board stuff to line my shelving units.

you could always just cut up cardboard boxes also.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I went to home depot and had the, cut some of that cheap backer board stuff to line my shelving units.


Cement based backer board: Wonderboard/Hardibacker?

Or Drywall : "sheetrock"?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I went to home depot and had the, cut some of that cheap backer board stuff to line my shelving units.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Cement based backer board: Wonderboard/Hardibacker?
> 
> Or Drywall : "sheetrock"?


no no not hardibacker haha thats the stuff I used to re-do the tile in my shower.

maybe i'm not using the right name. It's just some fiber material looks kind of like cardboard but is hard.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> On a flat and non-conductive surface?


Yeah, what I mean though is what can I use to space the motherboard off of say the bottom of an egg crate? Would something like these work: www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004YOHP/ just placing them under the corners? Basically what I'm trying to ask is, what can I use that will be conductively safe to lay down the board on?









EDIT: I plan on using milk crates to build a couple of rigs with. Basically just want to know what type of material to use underneath the motherboard between it and the egg crate







.

Thanks for your replies all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What settings are you using to get this hash rate on the 780?


cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 0 -l T12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://pool.manicminer.in:3333 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x

Oc the core till it crashes after a while and dial it down...I'm using skynet's bios to raise the tdp limits and be able to undervolt while at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *This is going to be really dumb-sounding, but what exactly are people laying their motherboards down onto/attaching them to when using shelving* or egg crates for cases? I'd love to get my mining going using a bunch of 750 Ti's since they run so quiet and cool. I have the general idea as to what to set them up in, but that one bit is throwing me off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, what I mean though is what can I use to space the motherboard off of say the bottom of an egg crate? Would something like these work: www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004YOHP/ just placing them under the corners? Basically what I'm trying to ask is, what can I use that will be conductively safe to lay down the board on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I plan on using milk crates to build a couple of rigs with. Basically just want to know what type of material to use underneath the motherboard between it and the egg crate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for your replies all.


You can find some plastic feet thingies that fit in the mobo screw holes.
Either that or some wood slabs








If using risers it don't matter much...


----------



## SwarmJAG

Do we have to install the nvidia 334.21 Linux driver or does it work for farming with the latest ubuntu nvidia package?


----------



## xartic1

Does anyone here use a Galaxy 750 TI GC? I just pulled the trigger on 2 of these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 0 -l T12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://pool.manicminer.in:3333 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x
> 
> Oc the core till it crashes after a while and dial it down...I'm using skynet's bios to raise the tdp limits and be able to undervolt while at it.
> 
> You can find some plastic feet thingies that fit in the mobo screw holes.
> Either that or some wood slabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If using risers it don't matter much...


What's the highest you can get your core at the lowest voltage? My galaxy HOF runs at 1085mhz @ .950V pulls 580 Khash usuing around 200w from the wall. The reference evga 780 I have can only go down to .975v @ 980mhz pulling 520 khash but only using 160 watts.

These numbers are much improved when I over clock the core and set the power target % to 75-80. The HOF runs at 69C (top card) and the EVGA with the prolimatech mk 26 runs at 44C.

I also only us -l T24x24 for my 780's, gives me a bit more khash versus T12x24.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Does anyone here use a Galaxy 750 TI GC? I just pulled the trigger on 2 of these.
> What's the highest you can get your core at the lowest voltage? My galaxy HOF runs at 1085mhz @ .950V pulls 580 Khash usuing around 200w from the wall. The reference evga 780 I have can only go down to .975v @ 980mhz pulling 520 khash but only using 160 watts.
> 
> These numbers are much improved when I over clock the core and set the power target % to 75-80. The HOF runs at 69C (top card) and the EVGA with the prolimatech mk 26 runs at 44C.
> 
> I also only us -l T24x24 for my 780's, gives me a bit more khash versus T12x24.


I'll give it a shot...didn't mess much with them. (two reference EVGA's SC)

EDIT: Had to downclock them, temps were getting out of control inside a Haf XB.
So 624kh/s per card at 1175mhz core with 1100mv, power draw is still pretty damn high.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll give it a shot...didn't mess much with them. (two reference EVGA's SC)
> 
> EDIT: Had to downclock them, temps were getting out of control inside a Haf XB.
> So 624kh/s per card at 1175mhz core with 1100mv, power draw is still pretty damn high.


What's the wattage you're pulling? Also, you have references so that may be why you experience high temps.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, fan is maxed out









But actually, ref cooler works best for sli on air so...windforce or something would be even worse.

It's my uncle's rig not mine btw, I used to have a WF 780 that did 716kh/s, the EVGA's don't like going past 650kh/s.

They are currently pulling 1264kh/s at 83% tdp (skynet bios' 100%=330w)


----------



## Freekers

My 6 card Gigabyte 750ti rig has been running for 48 hours now without any major issues (cudaminer crashed once,so I lowered overclock on the memory by 10 Mhz).





I used a foldable plastic shopping crate as case. I put the mainboard in the box it came in and cut off the top.

As discussed before, (powered) risers have quite an impact on memory clock speeds and kh/s. I had to lower the memory clock by 200Mhz on my 6 card setup and my hashrate dropped by about 20-25 kh/s per card.
Currently I'm getting 1780 kh/s at 550Watts (measured at the wall) using these arguments: -l T10x24 -C 1 -i 0 -m 1. T5x24 yields the same results as does it without the -m 1 parameter. This is with an overclock of +135/+425 per card.
Without overclock I get 1550 kh/s at 490 Watts, so for me the OC is definitely worth it (in contrary to the guys over at the cryptomining blog, which have exactly the same setup).


----------



## LiveSideways

Have any of you guys used the EVGA GTX 750 SC cards? Non-TIs? I grabbed one @ $109 after rebate the other day and it's been chugging along at 255kh/s with ZERO overclocking on my end and I haven't even set any customs launch parameters for cudaminer haha.

Just wondering because it seems like the TI's are all ~$150+ and even taking into account huge OC's you're only gaining ~30-50kh/s tops.

I'm no mathematician but wouldn't that mean - The card is ~2/3 the price yet makes ~3/4 or better KH/s?

*edit* Picture


----------



## SwarmJAG

I give up I need help. I can't get the xubuntu desktop to reload after installing nvidia 334.21 drivers. Sudu reboot takes me back into terminal mode. I can ctrl alt f7 but it hangs. Same if I do a sudo service lightdm start or restart. Or sudo startx. I am not on xubuntu 13.10 I'm on 12.02 if that matters.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> I give up I need help. I can't get the xubuntu desktop to reload after installing nvidia 334.21 drivers. Sudu reboot takes me back into terminal mode. I can ctrl alt f7 but it hangs. Same if I do a sudo service lightdm start or restart. Or sudo startx. I am not on xubuntu 13.10 I'm on 12.02 if that matters.


reinstall 13.10 and give me ssh acces ill get it working for you bro.


----------



## ccRicers

For anyone that has ordered graphics cards from Amazon, what is the average delivery time? The 3-4 weeks wait they display suggests items are back ordered from another supplier and turns me off.


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> reinstall 13.10 and give me ssh acces ill get it working for you bro.


Awesome, will send you a private message when I'm ready


----------



## Aurosonic

I've just beat 1800khs with 6xmsi 750ti tf. Will post my setup tomorrow


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> I've just beat 1800khs with 6xmsi 750ti tf. Will post my setup tomorrow


Wow that's awesome! post some photos if you can too - I'd love to see your setup


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> I've just beat 1800khs with 6xmsi 750ti tf. Will post my setup tomorrow


Which model? The Gigabytes I was buying went out of stock after I ordered six in total. I want another six, but might just get another brand instead of waiting. I can get N750Ti-2GD5/OC for the same price.

Edit: nvm, didn't notice that you said tf.


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveSideways*
> 
> Have any of you guys used the EVGA GTX 750 SC cards? Non-TIs? I grabbed one @ $109 after rebate the other day and it's been chugging along at 255kh/s with ZERO overclocking on my end and I haven't even set any customs launch parameters for cudaminer haha.
> 
> Just wondering because it seems like the TI's are all ~$150+ and even taking into account huge OC's you're only gaining ~30-50kh/s tops.
> 
> I'm no mathematician but wouldn't that mean - The card is ~2/3 the price yet makes ~3/4 or better KH/s?


Depends on the watt usage







It's all about the performance per watt per dollar ratio


----------



## e6ug

2 evga sc cards


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So people, regarding the GA-990FXA-UD3 I can definitely confirm that *some* of these boards have an issue where they just WILL NOT work with more than 4 cards. I have one out of the batch of them I bought so far with this issue. Will be returning it. I'm wondering if the UD5 has the same issue?

I'll report back on how many of these I bought that will not do more than 4 cards. So far I have 2 working and 1 not working.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> My 6 card Gigabyte 750ti rig has been running for 48 hours now without any major issues (cudaminer crashed once,so I lowered overclock on the memory by 10 Mhz).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a foldable plastic shopping crate as case. I put the mainboard in the box it came in and cut off the top.
> 
> As discussed before, (powered) risers have quite an impact on memory clock speeds and kh/s. I had to lower the memory clock by 200Mhz on my 6 card setup and my hashrate dropped by about 20-25 kh/s per card.
> Currently I'm getting 1780 kh/s at 550Watts (measured at the wall) using these arguments: -l T10x24 -C 1 -i 0 -m 1. T5x24 yields the same results as does it without the -m 1 parameter. This is with an overclock of +135/+425 per card.
> Without overclock I get 1550 kh/s at 490 Watts, so for me the OC is definitely worth it (in contrary to the guys over at the cryptomining blog, which have exactly the same setup).


Try -H 2 too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> I've just beat 1800khs with 6xmsi 750ti tf. Will post my setup tomorrow


Amazing! I wanted to get those but they don't sell em here yet.

Selling a used 6950 to buy a 750ti (almost the same $$$ lol)

Btw, anyone tried THIS?

I contacted the CryptoSlax developer to see if he could make an Nvidia based release, he said he'd look into it soon.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try -H 2 too.
> Amazing! I wanted to get those but they don't sell em here yet.
> 
> Selling a used 6950 to buy a 750ti (almost the same $$$ lol)
> 
> Btw, anyone tried THIS?
> 
> I contacted the CryptoSlax developer to see if he could make an Nvidia based release, he said he'd look into it soon.


Cool, looks like a BAMT for Nvidia cards!


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *79cj7jeep*
> 
> I have 5 rigs total. All the same rev. 4 of the 990fxa mobo, same bios, same memory, same processor.
> 
> Two of the 5 rigs have 6x MSI 750 ti cards in them and work flawlessly, I did not have to change a single setting in the bios, etc. Just loaded windows, loaded drivers, loaded cudaminer and instant joy.
> 
> The three remaining rigs have 6 x PNY 750 ti cards in them. One of them works flawlessly, and again, had no issues loading things and getting it working. The remaining two rigs with the PNY's - cards #4 & #5 are recognized, drivers load fine, but for some (unknown to me) reason, cards #4 and #5 are producing 30-40% of what all of the other cards are producing (I'm mining VTC, so good hash on the other cards is 130-135K, whereas the #4 and #5 on the two rigs with issues are running like 40K-90K).
> 
> That all being said..
> 
> #1. You can absolutely run AT LEAST 6 x 750 ti cards in windows 7. That myth can officially RIP.
> #2. The Gigabyte 990FXA mobo can absolutely run 6 x 750 ti cards at full speed, under windows 7, no issues. That myth can officially RIP.
> #3. I have no idea how to resolve the issue with card slots #4 & #5. It's not the cards - swapped them around just to be sure, but no matter which card is plugged in to which slot, it's always the cards that show up in cudaminer as #4 and #5 (six total - 0,1,2,3,4,5) that are the issue.


Finally got it all sorted - I'm now 5 for 5 rigs each with GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo's and each with 6 x 750 ti cards running full speed: W00T!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *79cj7jeep*
> 
> Finally got it all sorted - I'm now 5 for 5 rigs each with GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo's and each with 6 x 750 ti cards running full speed: W00T!


so how did you fix it ? because I have 1 mobo out of 4 so far that works right, 1 of them won't work with more than 4 cards, the others get terrible hash. I did realize one thing though -- the rig I have that works perfectly, 1700 khash for 6 cards. Has an fx4100 in it, the rigs that don't work have semprons.... Im gonna swap the fx4100 into a non working board tomorrow to see if processor power is the problem.

What processor are you using on all of them btw?

It's really odd that this would happen unless it is infact processor power to blame, since these mobos *should* be identical... I'm wondering if the ud5 has these issues i'm gonna have to rma all of them to amazon except the working one likely.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Are the GTX 750s and Tis worth it in terms of overall cost / performance?

I mean you get competitive hash rates at less power draw, but you still have to pay for the mobo, CPU, and harddrive.

I see a GTX 750 for $125 and not sure if 3 of them is better than a R9 280X.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Okay so processor doesn't make a difference, I just swapped the working mobo from having a 4100 to a sempron and hash is the exact same. These mobos are just garbage.


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Sempron 145's in each, 4GB 1600 in each.

For me, the solution was simple. The PCI risers were to blame. I actually have 3 different types of risers - all 1x to 16x powered risers, but first batch is ribbon cable, and the other two batches are USB 3.0 style. For whatever reason, ONLY the ribbon style work in the two 1x slots. If I use the usb style in the 1x slots, although windows recognizes it, the hashes are terrible. Once I swapped my riser cables around so that the ribbon style were used for the 1x slots, 100% hash rates on all cards in each rig. 810k + from each rig VTC, no overclocking, each card ~ 52-54 degrees. Each rig pulling ~4.05 amps at the wall.

Curious to see if/when cudaminer is tweaked with maxwell optimizations, should squeeze out even more.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *79cj7jeep*
> 
> Sempron 145's in each, 4GB 1600 in each.
> 
> For me, the solution was simple. The PCI risers were to blame. I actually have 3 different types of risers - all 1x to 16x powered risers, but first batch is ribbon cable, and the other two batches are USB 3.0 style. For whatever reason, ONLY the ribbon style work in the two 1x slots. If I use the usb style in the 1x slots, although windows recognizes it, the hashes are terrible. Once I swapped my riser cables around so that the ribbon style were used for the 1x slots, 100% hash rates on all cards in each rig. 810k + from each rig VTC, no overclocking, each card ~ 52-54 degrees. Each rig pulling ~4.05 amps at the wall.
> 
> Curious to see if/when cudaminer is tweaked with maxwell optimizations, should squeeze out even more.


That is very odd....... I only have 1 or 2 ribbons left at this point.

Well im not gonna deal with this crap, Ill just RMA these and order 5x of the UD5 model and if it has the same issues ill just go to the asrock 970 extreme 4's or the gigabyte 970 whatevers I have running 5 cards on 7 rigs no problem. Maybe 6 cards per mobo is just too much trouble >

Yeah I just read up the UD5 is a piece of junk too. Gonna look around for a good quality 6 slot Am3+ mobo or just do what I said above.


----------



## Datlore001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveSideways*
> 
> Have any of you guys used the EVGA GTX 750 SC cards? Non-TIs? I grabbed one @ $109 after rebate the other day and it's been chugging along at 255kh/s with ZERO overclocking on my end and I haven't even set any customs launch parameters for cudaminer haha.
> 
> Just wondering because it seems like the TI's are all ~$150+ and even taking into account huge OC's you're only gaining ~30-50kh/s tops.
> 
> I'm no mathematician but wouldn't that mean - The card is ~2/3 the price yet makes ~3/4 or better KH/s?


I am very interested to hear more about the 750s. Looking to replace a few more AMD cards and if there is any more gas left in the tank they'd be a steal at $110-120.

My experience with the 750tis so far has been stellar. After learning of the 750ti's power and hashing characteristics last weekend, I decided to order 5 of them to see if they would serve as a suitable replacement for a rig I had running 4x Radeon 6950s. The 6950s were extremely hot and power hogs, so I was hashing at less than 1500kh/s with the four of them just to keep temps under control. I figured if I liked the 750tis, 5 of them would probably work out better than the 6950s. And I must say I'm blown away!

I went with 5 of the EVGA SC models - the non-FTWs. I'm running them on a Gigabyte 970A-DS3P - 2 on 16x risers and the other three on 1x-16x powered ribbon risers. They run easily on an 850w PC Power & Cooling PSU I had running 3 of the 6950s. the loudest fan by far is the annoying AMD CPU box fan. I am testing OC at the moment but right now I am within 1-2% of 1500kh/s for the set with them running at +50/+450. Still tweaking so hopefully I can get some more out of them. GPU 0 is running at 63 degrees but the rest are well under 60. I am extremely pleased with these compared to the 6950s. Now if I can get that CPU fan to stop whining, I'll have an almost-silent 1500kh/s rig that's probably using 500w or so.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Datlore001*
> 
> I am very interested to hear more about the 750s. Looking to replace a few more AMD cards and if there is any more gas left in the tank they'd be a steal at $110-120.
> 
> My experience with the 750tis so far has been stellar. After learning of the 750ti's power and hashing characteristics last weekend, I decided to order 5 of them to see if they would serve as a suitable replacement for a rig I had running 4x Radeon 6950s. The 6950s were extremely hot and power hogs, so I was hashing at less than 1500kh/s with the four of them just to keep temps under control. I figured if I liked the 750tis, 5 of them would probably work out better than the 6950s. And I must say I'm blown away!
> 
> I went with 5 of the EVGA SC models - the non-FTWs. I'm running them on a Gigabyte 970A-DS3P - 2 on 16x risers and the other three on 1x-16x powered ribbon risers. They run easily on an 850w PC Power & Cooling PSU I had running 3 of the 6950s. the loudest fan by far is the annoying AMD CPU box fan. I am testing OC at the moment but right now I am within 1-2% of 1500kh/s for the set with them running at +50/+450. Still tweaking so hopefully I can get some more out of them. GPU 0 is running at 63 degrees but the rest are well under 60. I am extremely pleased with these compared to the 6950s. Now if I can get that CPU fan to stop whining, I'll have an almost-silent 1500kh/s rig that's probably using 500w or so.


thats a solid mobo the gigabyte one, I have a ton of those in my 280x farm.


----------



## Datlore001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> thats a solid mobo the gigabyte one, I have a ton of those in my 280x farm.


I'm happy with it so far, allows me to undervolt/underclock the Phenom I have on the board. Managed to get the CPU fan a little quieter by switching the power plug to the SYS fan spot.

Letting the cards hash at +50/+500 for now. We'll see how they do. Still hanging right at 1500kh/s. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Should be able to get one of these pups next week.







Excited, much.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveSideways*
> 
> Have any of you guys used the EVGA GTX 750 SC cards? Non-TIs? I grabbed one @ $109 after rebate the other day and it's been chugging along at 255kh/s with ZERO overclocking on my end and I haven't even set any customs launch parameters for cudaminer haha.
> 
> Just wondering because it seems like the TI's are all ~$150+ and even taking into account huge OC's you're only gaining ~30-50kh/s tops.
> 
> I'm no mathematician but wouldn't that mean - The card is ~2/3 the price yet makes ~3/4 or better KH/s?
> 
> *edit* Picture


Very interested to hear what this card can do w/ VBIOS TDP mod + GPU/MEM CLK OC. Please keep us in the loop!


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> I've just beat 1800khs with 6xmsi 750ti tf. Will post my setup tomorrow


Looking forward to seeing your setup and getting the dirty details on how you pushed past 1800.


----------



## racker

Have two EVGA 750 Ti SC cards running stock bios and 75+ GPU, 425+ Mem. Getting 305-310kh/s per card. I'm using x86 cudaminer 02-28 with config below:

cudaminer -d gtx750ti -l T5x24 -C 1 -m 1 -H 2










super happy









oh and run chrome in windows for extra kh/s.


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your setup and getting the dirty details on how you pushed past 1800.


I think by either passing the -H 1 parameter instead of -H 2 or by using Powered Risers with short USB cables which allow for a higher overclock/less performance loss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try -H 2 too.


-H 2 is default if no -H parameter is used


----------



## Aurosonic

Okay guys, here is my setup for *1800 khs with 6xMSi 750Ti TF*:

- ASRock H81 pro btc with 1.50 bios update
- PSU Corsair CS750M 750W
- DDR-III 8GB Corsair 9-9-9-24 1333Mhz
- SSD Sandisk 60GB
- 6x MSI 750Ti Twin Frozer with following settings:

all cards bios modded to 66.5W Powerlimit
All cards overclocked to +135/+520 except 1 card ( it lacks with just +135/+300 )
Each card plugged to mb with powered usb 3.0 risers 1m lenght.
Overall power consumption is 555-565W.
All the temps are less than 60.

my cudaminer setting: -i 0 -H 2 -l T10x24 -m 1 -b 4096

you have to use x86 cudaminer + google chrome with some flash animation for best results.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> Okay guys, here is my setup for 1800 khs with 6xMSi 750Ti TF:
> 
> - ASRock H81 pro btc with 1.50 bios update
> - PSU Corsair CS750M 750W
> - DDR-III 8GB Corsair 9-9-9-24 1333Mhz
> - SSD Sandisk 60GB
> - 6x MSI 750Ti Twin Frozer with following settings:
> 
> all cards bios modded to 66.5W Powerlimit
> All cards overclocked to +135/+520 except 1 card ( it lacks with just +135/+300 )
> Each card plugged to mb with powered usb 3.0 risers 1m lenght.
> Overall power consumption is 555-565W.
> All the temps are less than 60.
> 
> my cudaminer setting: -i 0 -H 2 -l T10x24 -m 1 -b 4096
> 
> you have to use x86 cudaminer + google chrome with some flash animation for best results.


nice dude! I am getting 4x that motherboard to replace the crappy ones I bought. Glad to hear it works good. Anything I should know about it in particular ?


----------



## Aurosonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> nice dude! I am getting 4x that motherboard to replace the crappy ones I bought. Glad to hear it works good. Anything I should know about it in particular ?


Just one thing: dont forget to install inf chipset driver. With 6 powered risers there's no need to use 2 molex onboard connectors. Works fine without it.
Got absolutely zero problems with this mb. It's cheap and do it's job really well. Highly recommends.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> Just one thing: dont forget to install inf chipset driver. With 6 powered risers there's no need to use 2 molex onboard connectors. Works fine without it.
> Got absolutely zero problems with this mb. It's cheap and do it's job really well. Highly recommends.


cool, thanks I'm gonna be using Linux so drivers shouldn't be a problem for a standard h81 chipset.

I am getting mine for $99 w/ free shipping, I know that's a bit over retail but heh what isn't in the mining craze.


----------



## GrimVandal

A voltage bios mod is what we need.

Anyone got any clue?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimVandal*
> 
> A voltage bios mod is what we need.
> 
> Anyone got any clue?


Or we could do a hardware V current mod. Swap some resistors here and there....


----------



## GrimVandal

no, a simple voltage bios mod is possible it seems ...

it would just be cool if someone would post which P states are to be edited ...


----------



## zeljo024

@Aurosonic

what kind molex adapter you use and where did you get it?


----------



## Aurosonic

It
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeljo024*
> 
> @Aurosonic
> 
> what kind molex adapter you use and where did you get it?


I've used usb 3.0 powered risers like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-0-Powered-PCI-E-1x-to-16x-mining-machine-enhanced-extender-riser-adapter-/171258587523


----------



## zeljo024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> It
> I've used usb 3.0 powered risers like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-0-Powered-PCI-E-1x-to-16x-mining-machine-enhanced-extender-riser-adapter-/171258587523


I hawe 6 risers like this http://www.amazon.com/Converter-Extender-Flexible-Extension-Connector/dp/B00HB1T54S and this power supply http://www.corsair.com/en/builder-series-cx500 it has only 4 molex connectors

and I dont know how to all 6 cards and the motherboard (ASROCK H61 PRO BTC needs 2 molex) connect to power supply?


----------



## Krulani

What type of risers do you need to run 6 750 ti's on a FXA990-ud3. what are they called? I assume a few of them are the 1-16 kind, and the other are ??. How many of each would i need?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> What type of risers do you need to run 6 750 ti's on a FXA990-ud3. what are they called? I assume a few of them are the 1-16 kind, and the other are ??. How many of each would i need?


none, because that motherboard is defective


----------



## Decagrog

First post here but I'm following that thread from the beginning,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> That is very odd....... I only have 1 or 2 ribbons left at this point.
> 
> Well im not gonna deal with this crap, Ill just RMA these and order 5x of the UD5 model and if it has the same issues ill just go to the asrock 970 extreme 4's or the gigabyte 970 whatevers I have running 5 cards on 7 rigs no problem. Maybe 6 cards per mobo is just too much trouble >
> 
> Yeah I just read up the UD5 is a piece of junk too. Gonna look around for a good quality 6 slot Am3+ mobo or just do what I said above.


First post here but I'm following that thread from the beginning...
Just want share my experience with the asrock 970 extreme 4: for me there was no way to run 5 750ti at a decent hashrate.
The issues seems the 1x slots (I'm on usb riser), if I plug 3 cards (2 directly on 16x slot and one 16x to 1x riser) they work fine.
On the cudaminer thread I've posted some tests and screenshots


----------



## Aurosonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeljo024*
> 
> I hawe 6 risers like this http://www.amazon.com/Converter-Extender-Flexible-Extension-Connector/dp/B00HB1T54S and this power supply http://www.corsair.com/en/builder-series-cx500 it has only 4 molex connectors
> 
> and I dont know how to all 6 cards and the motherboard (ASROCK H61 PRO BTC needs 2 molex) connect to power supply?


There were sata to 4 pin molex connectors with those usb 3.0 risers


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decagrog*
> 
> First post here but I'm following that thread from the beginning,
> First post here but I'm following that thread from the beginning...
> Just want share my experience with the asrock 970 extreme 4: for me there was no way to run 5 750ti at a decent hashrate.
> The issues seems the 1x slots (I'm on usb riser), if I plug 3 cards (2 directly on 16x slot and one 16x to 1x riser) they work fine.
> On the cudaminer thread I've posted some tests and screenshots


wow really? I'm running four of the 970 extreme 4 in my 280x farm..... Not had an issue running 5 gpus on any of them.

I see your using windows also, I know some people mine on windows with no issue but have you tried Linux?

In your post you show high cpu usage, that wouldn't have anything to do with the motherboard I'd think but maybe more windows being a resource hog ?

I also see you were considering going with the 990FXA-UD3 to replace it, I highly advise against this as I just received four of them that were all somehow defective.


----------



## Decagrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decagrog*
> 
> First post here but I'm following that thread from the beginning,
> First post here but I'm following that thread from the beginning...
> Just want share my experience with the asrock 970 extreme 4: for me there was no way to run 5 750ti at a decent hashrate.
> The issues seems the 1x slots (I'm on usb riser), if I plug 3 cards (2 directly on 16x slot and one 16x to 1x riser) they work fine.
> On the cudaminer thread I've posted some tests and screenshots


I've had absolutley no problem with cgminer and 4 HD7950 (2 on board and 2 on riser),
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wow really? I'm running four of the 970 extreme 4 in my 280x farm..... Not had an issue running 5 gpus on any of them.
> 
> I see your using windows also, I know some people mine on windows with no issue but have you tried Linux?
> 
> In your post you show high cpu usage, that wouldn't have anything to do with the motherboard I'd think but maybe more windows being a resource hog ?
> 
> I also see you were considering going with the 990FXA-UD3 to replace it, I highly advise against this as I just received four of them that were all somehow defective.


Yes, I've had absolutley no problem with cgminer and 4 HD7950 (2 on board and 2 on riser) on windows 8 64bit
For me that issues are only on cudaminer and the 750ti...tried all windows SO (8,8.1, 7 32bit, 7 64bit) but not on linux. I spent about 2 days pulling my air without resolving much, I'll probably switch to intel since some of you have used the nicely the asrock H81


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yes that's what I have coming to replace the UD3's, Asrock h81 BTC and Celeron G3220's. Maybe AMD+Nvidia just don't like each other


----------



## Decagrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decagrog*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yes that's what I have coming to replace the UD3's, Asrock h81 BTC and Celeron G3220's. Maybe AMD+Nvidia just don't like each other


I thought the same, probably some issues related to the driver and the IRQ lines...


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decagrog*
> 
> First post here but I'm following that thread from the beginning,
> First post here but I'm following that thread from the beginning...
> Just want share my experience with the asrock 970 extreme 4: for me there was no way to run 5 750ti at a decent hashrate.
> The issues seems the 1x slots (I'm on usb riser), if I plug 3 cards (2 directly on 16x slot and one 16x to 1x riser) they work fine.
> On the cudaminer thread I've posted some tests and screenshots


I can confirm I was having issues with cards #4 & #5, and swapping the USB type riser for a ribbon type in the 1x slots (which is where cards #4 & #5 are physically installed at) solved the problem. I reloaded drivers, banged my head against the wall, etc. and then took a look at the rigs that were working without issue and realized, the only difference was the type of riser. I doubt there are that many 'defective' motherboards causing the issue, since I have 5 of 5 working now at full hash with 6 750ti cards each.

Even if the riser work fine with another setup, try swapping one out with a ribbon style 1x to 16x riser and see if it doesn't clear up your issue as well. Simple fix for me once I deduced it, and it was a repeatable fix to two of the rigs that were giving me problems.

Those same USB risers that cause me issues in the 1x slots work fine in any of the other slots, by the way. Cause vs. effect? I don't know what is to blame, nor do I care at this point, since the fix is simple.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decagrog*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *79cj7jeep*
> 
> I can confirm I was having issues with cards #4 & #5, and swapping the USB type riser for a ribbon type in the 1x slots (which is where cards #4 & #5 are physically installed at) solved the problem. I reloaded drivers, banged my head against the wall, etc. and then took a look at the rigs that were working without issue and realized, the only difference was the type of riser. I doubt there are that many 'defective' motherboards causing the issue, since I have 5 of 5 working now at full hash with 6 750ti cards each.
> 
> Even if the riser work fine with another setup, try swapping one out with a ribbon style 1x to 16x riser and see if it doesn't clear up your issue as well. Simple fix for me once I deduced it, and it was a repeatable fix to two of the rigs that were giving me problems.
> 
> Those same USB risers that cause me issues in the 1x slots work fine in any of the other slots, by the way. Cause vs. effect? I don't know what is to blame, nor do I care at this point, since the fix is simple.


the fix is sub optimal though as ribbons are generally garbage and it is better to just return defective motherboards (UD3) and get something that works correctly.


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the fix is sub optimal though as ribbons are generally garbage and it is better to just return defective motherboards (UD3) and get something that works correctly.


Makes sense. Only in my case, I have 5 UD3 motherboards, and none are defective, since they work correctly with the proper riser. No sure what makes the ribbon extension 'garbage' either, but well, to each their own. To be honest, I don't care about anyone else's success, since this isn't a team effort, I'm simply sharing with anyone who's interested, that the combination certainly does work.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *79cj7jeep*
> 
> Makes sense. Only in my case, I have 5 UD3 motherboards, and none are defective, since they work correctly with the *proper riser*. No sure what makes the ribbon extension 'garbage' either, but well, to each their own. To be honest, I don't care about anyone else's success, since this isn't a team effort, I'm simply sharing with anyone who's interested, that the combination certainly does work.


I don't think that word means what you think it means. Anyway I can tell I'm irritating you by disagreeing that you have actually fixed anything. I will stop replying to you. I'm not trying to troll or start a fight. I just disagree completely and you can keep your defective motherboards I'll buy something that works. With 71 GPU's in the house I don't have time for failure.


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I don't think that word means what you think it means. Anyway I can tell I'm irritating you by disagreeing that you have actually fixed anything. I will stop replying to you. I'm not trying to troll or start a fight. I just disagree completely and you can keep your *defective* motherboards I'll buy something that works. With 71 GPU's in the house I don't have time for failure.


Agreed, I'm not looking for a fight either, just wanted to help someone out if they come across this thread with a UD3 motherboard and the chance that a 5 minute swap might save them the hassle of having to return hardware, nothing more.

As you claim I might not understand what 'proper' means, I'd have to say I don't think that word above means what you think it means. Just because two or more pieces of hardware are possibly _incompatible_ does not necessarily make one or the other defacto *defective*. That's all I was getting at here, you are proving nothing '*defective*' by replacing the motherboard with a different one. So what, maybe it works fine with the next motherboard you buy, just as it works fine with the other riser I am using. Did either of us 'fix' something by changing out a single piece of hardware and producing an outcome where it appears the problem no longer exists? I continue to fail to see the superiority of your logic over mine, which again is fine, hopefully the problem goes away for you when you get the new mobo's. If not, try swapping out the risers with ribbon type


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I don't think that word means what you think it means. Anyway I can tell I'm irritating you by disagreeing that you have actually fixed anything. I will stop replying to you. I'm not trying to troll or start a fight. I just disagree completely and you can keep your defective motherboards I'll buy something that works. With 71 GPU's in the house I don't have time for failure.


It's not that you're wrong, necessarily. It's just that the whole thread doesn't have to stop using UD3's because you had a bad experience. I asked a question concerning what kind of risers i need to use all 6 slots on the one I already own, and rather than answering my question you tell me the UD3 is terrible and not to bother. Fact is, I've never mined before and need advice. I already own a UD3, and wanted to know if I could mine with it. I'm not really interested in the best motherboard options, I'm interested in using what i already own as well as I can. It was kinda lame logging in to OCN seeing that someone replied to my question, only to find that all it says was my motherboard was bad.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> It's not that you're wrong, necessarily. It's just that the whole thread doesn't have to stop using UD3's because you had a bad experience. I asked a question concerning what kind of risers i need to use all 6 slots on the one I already own, and rather than answering my question you tell me the UD3 is terrible and not to bother. Fact is, I've never mined before and need advice. I already own a UD3, and wanted to know if I could mine with it. I'm not really interested in the best motherboard options, I'm interested in using what i already own as well as I can. It was kinda lame logging in to OCN seeing that someone replied to my question, only to find that all it says was my motherboard was bad.


Sounds good man, I don't honestly know why I even try to pass on information that I come across anymore. The ud3 is junk and that fact is well known. Had I bothered to google it for 10 minutes before I decided to buy 4 I'd never have had an issue as the information that it is a junk mining board is all over litecointalk and other mining forums. That part is my fault, trying to help people is also stopping from now on.

you are right though, I said don't bother instead of explaining in more detail. Fact is I guess I've just burned out on trying to help people on here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *79cj7jeep*
> 
> Agreed, I'm not looking for a fight either, just wanted to help someone out if they come across this thread with a UD3 motherboard and the chance that a 5 minute swap might save them the hassle of having to return hardware, nothing more.
> 
> As you claim I might not understand what 'proper' means, I'd have to say I don't think that word above means what you think it means. Just because two or more pieces of hardware are possibly _incompatible_ does not necessarily make one or the other defacto *defective*. That's all I was getting at here, you are proving nothing '*defective*' by replacing the motherboard with a different one. So what, maybe it works fine with the next motherboard you buy, just as it works fine with the other riser I am using. Did either of us 'fix' something by changing out a single piece of hardware and producing an outcome where it appears the problem no longer exists? I continue to fail to see the superiority of your logic over mine, which again is fine, hopefully the problem goes away for you when you get the new mobo's. If not, try swapping out the risers with ribbon type


I'm glad you got it working. End discussion


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> It's not that you're wrong, necessarily. It's just that the whole thread doesn't have to stop using UD3's because you had a bad experience. I asked a question concerning what kind of risers i need to use all 6 slots on the one I already own, and rather than answering my question you tell me the UD3 is terrible and not to bother. Fact is, I've never mined before and need advice. I already own a UD3, and wanted to know if I could mine with it. I'm not really interested in the best motherboard options, I'm interested in using what i already own as well as I can. It was kinda lame logging in to OCN seeing that someone replied to my question, only to find that all it says was my motherboard was bad.


To answer your question though, yes the motherboard works fine with up to 6 x 750 Ti's. I'd recommend using simple ribbon cable risers (powered) to avoid hassle, as I've explained earlier in the thread. Once past the riser compatibility issue, the setup works awesome! I have the UD3 mobo, Sempron 145 processor, 4GB DDR3, 80GB sata HDD, the 6x 750 ti's all running off of a 500 watt power supply, pulling 4 amps from the wall. Pretty efficient and stable as can be.

If you go on fleabay, search Powered PCI-E Extension Cable 1X To 16X Riser Extender Mining and you'll see the exact one's I bought come up..


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *79cj7jeep*
> 
> To answer your question though, yes the motherboard works fine with up to 6 x 750 Ti's. I'd recommend using simple ribbon cable risers (powered) to avoid hassle, as I've explained earlier in the thread. Once past the riser compatibility issue, the setup works awesome! I have the UD3 mobo, Sempron 145 processor, 4GB DDR3, 80GB sata HDD, the 6x 750 ti's all running off of a 500 watt power supply, pulling 4 amps from the wall. Pretty efficient and stable as can be.
> 
> If you go on fleabay, search Powered PCI-E Extension Cable 1X To 16X Riser Extender Mining and you'll see the exact one's I bought come up..


Thank you so much for the reply. Consider me a total noob, i see the 2 1x ports on the mobo, I see the 3 16x ports, but what are those other 2, which one do I use for the 6th card, and what would the riser be called?


----------



## psikogeek

Can I mod my voltage on my GTX 750 (non Ti)?

Tools like Afterburner and Precision do not adjust voltage.

Kepler BIOS tool does some things but not what I want. With Kepler, I can raise the power limit. I can expand the range of overclocking. I CAN ALSO use lower voltages, but Power goes up and hash rate goes down.

I have also tried to hex edit the BIOS files.

Is there a correct way to optimize the GTX 750? Is there a voltage unlock?

BTW, I can get 255 khash/sec at around 80watts at the wall.


----------



## 79cj7jeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply. Consider me a total noob, i see the 2 1x ports on the mobo, I see the 3 16x ports, but what are those other 2, which one do I use for the 6th card, and what would the riser be called?


From left to right in the picture (you can see the labels on the mobo in the picture actually) the 7 slots are:

1. PCI-E x4
2. PCI
3. PCI-E x16
4. PCI-E x4
5. PCI-E x1
6. PCI-E x16
7. PCI-E x1

You can use the 1x to 16x in ALL slots, with the exception of slot 2 (which will not be used at all).. So, even though the 1x end of the riser isn't as long as the x4 or x16 slots, you can still plug it in and it works just fine. Just buy 6 of those 1x to 16x riser and you're good to go.


----------



## Krulani

Thank you so much 79cj7jeep. +rep


----------



## trip96

Hey guys, I made a post a while ago about the Asus 750 Ti. I want to update some information. First, the new stable hash rate is only 265 kh/s and because of that I believe Asus 750 Ti may be a bad choice for mining. They have the 6 pin but they do not overclock well, in my experience. Especially with the memory clock, which seems critical to getting over the magic 300 kh/s. I hope this updates on the first post page as well. I'm disappointed in the Asus card. I may try another brand soon or a r7 265. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks


----------



## e6ug

have you guys tried the new 335.23 driver?


----------



## trip96

I actually returned the card today. No restock fee so I could just buy again or go a different brand. So I did not try the updated drivers.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Thats a bummer. Either way, that's what i'm stuck with for now. When/if i get 6 hooked into it, I'll let you know if I had any better luck. Once i "get my feet wet" if I'm unsatisfied with the results, I'll probably follow your example and swap out the Mobo's.
> 
> Is it wierd I'm more excited about building my own open mining rack than i am about the actual mining?


No building rigs is fun....







I really hope it does work out for you btw.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trip96*
> 
> Hey guys, I made a post a while ago about the Asus 750 Ti. I want to update some information. First, the new stable hash rate is only 265 kh/s and because of that I believe Asus 750 Ti may be a bad choice for mining. They have the 6 pin but they do not overclock well, in my experience. Especially with the memory clock, which seems critical to getting over the magic 300 kh/s. I hope this updates on the first post page as well. I'm disappointed in the Asus card. I may try another brand soon or a r7 265. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks


It's all about the silicon lottery. I have a batch of Gigabyte cards and only one is stable at stock clocks and above. The rest need to be sent back due to having corrupted ram. I went through BSOD after BSOD before I finally figured it out. So changing brand doesn't necessarily guarantee better results.


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> have you guys tried the new 335.23 driver?


Looks promising: http://cryptomining-blog.com/1351-the-new-nvidia-video-drivers-335-23-unlock-gtx-750-ti-gpu-overclock/

Gonna try this tomorrow.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trip96*
> 
> Hey guys, I made a post a while ago about the Asus 750 Ti. I want to update some information. First, the new stable hash rate is only 265 kh/s and because of that I believe Asus 750 Ti may be a bad choice for mining. They have the 6 pin but they do not overclock well, in my experience. Especially with the memory clock, which seems critical to getting over the magic 300 kh/s. I hope this updates on the first post page as well. I'm disappointed in the Asus card. I may try another brand soon or a r7 265. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks


I can also corroborate this by saying that the ASUS cards don't OC for me worth a crap. Some only take +225 on MEMCLK.


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Looks promising: http://cryptomining-blog.com/1351-the-new-nvidia-video-drivers-335-23-unlock-gtx-750-ti-gpu-overclock/
> 
> Gonna try this tomorrow.


Trying it right now I have a win7 64 and a xubuntu 64 setup. Been playing with testing xubuntu overclocking tests all day.


----------



## johndrake007

Thanks guys for posting all your great mining tips!

If these GTX 750 Ti video cards run cool and draw little power can't I just just build something that will work in a standard PC case with a few extra fans?

Is it possible to build a mining PC without using risers, milk crates, zip ties, chewing gum and baling wire?









Possible components:

4 x GTX 750 Ti video cards (EVGA 750 Ti FTW?)
1 x motherboard with 4 x PCI-E x16 slots (ASUS Z87-WS?)
1 x 750W power supply
1 x standard PC case with extra fans

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndrake007*
> 
> Thanks guys for posting all your great mining tips!
> 
> If these GTX 750 Ti video cards run cool and draw little power can't I just just build something that will work in a standard PC case with a few extra fans?
> 
> Is it possible to build a mining PC without using risers, milk crates, zip ties, chewing gum and baling wire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible components:
> 
> 4 x GTX 750 Ti video cards (EVGA 750 Ti FTW?)
> 1 x motherboard with 4 x PCI-E x16 slots (ASUS Z87-WS?)
> 1 x 750W power supply
> 1 x standard PC case with extra fans
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sure thing, that's what I do at home...that board is a little on the expensive side. z87x-oc or an X79-UD3 would do


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> I can also corroborate this by saying that the ASUS cards don't OC for me worth a crap. Some only take +225 on MEMCLK.


Techpowerup also had bad memory clocks compares to the MSI one, I wonder why that is. The only explanation iven that they use the same memory (Samsung HC-03) is the longer trace due to the memory phase being on the right side of the PCB. I also believe ASUS uses UBIQ mosfets of unknown quality (no datasheets).


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sure thing, that's what I do at home...that board is a little on the expensive side. z87x-oc or an X79-UD3 would do


I have the Z87X-OC right now with some 750ti cards. A EVGA 500B should be able to handle 4 cards at stock voltages. I haven't run them yet but they're installed and it comes down to a very nice compact size. The OC brace that comes with the motherboard is really handy for mining setups- it keeps your cards well aligned without a case or external brackets.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have the Z87X-OC right now with some 750ti cards. A EVGA 500B should be able to handle 4 cards at stock voltages. I haven't run them yet but they're installed and it comes down to a very nice compact size. The OC brace that comes with the motherboard is really handy for mining setups- it keeps your cards well aligned without a case or external brackets.


Yup, and if you get the OC bug you can get a pot and go subzero on the cpu, and bench single gpu setups


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndrake007*
> 
> Thanks guys for posting all your great mining tips!
> 
> If these GTX 750 Ti video cards run cool and draw little power can't I just just build something that will work in a standard PC case with a few extra fans?
> 
> Is it possible to build a mining PC without using risers, milk crates, zip ties, chewing gum and baling wire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible components:
> 
> 4 x GTX 750 Ti video cards (EVGA 750 Ti FTW?)
> 1 x motherboard with 4 x PCI-E x16 slots (ASUS Z87-WS?)
> 1 x 750W power supply
> 1 x standard PC case with extra fans
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i have 4 msi tf 750 ti , on a crosshair v formula-z board, in a cm HAF X case. Still had to put one card on a riser.


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Techpowerup also had bad memory clocks compares to the MSI one, I wonder why that is. The only explanation iven that they use the same memory (Samsung HC-03) is the longer trace due to the memory phase being on the right side of the PCB. I also believe ASUS uses UBIQ mosfets of unknown quality (no datasheets).


Could just be crappy memory routing, giving less margin for signal integrity. Could be that the power delivery is crappier than other cards...


----------



## dotaduck

Is the BIOS same for 2 cards of same model? If I flash the same BIOS for both cards, will manufacturers be able to know?


----------



## xartic1

Has anyone updated to 335.23 with a TI? I'm reading where nvidia took the +135 core limit off so you can increase it even more. Wednesday my 2 Galaxy's will be here to do some testing with.


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveSideways*
> 
> Have any of you guys used the EVGA GTX 750 SC cards? Non-TIs? I grabbed one @ $109 after rebate the other day and it's been chugging along at 255kh/s with ZERO overclocking on my end and I haven't even set any customs launch parameters for cudaminer haha.
> 
> Just wondering because it seems like the TI's are all ~$150+ and even taking into account huge OC's you're only gaining ~30-50kh/s tops.
> 
> I'm no mathematician but wouldn't that mean - The card is ~2/3 the price yet makes ~3/4 or better KH/s?


Could you please update us on your findings? Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Has anyone updated to 335.23 with a TI? I'm reading where nvidia took the +135 core limit off so you can increase it even more. Wednesday my 2 Galaxy's will be here to do some testing with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> Trying it right now I have a win7 64 and a xubuntu 64 setup. Been playing with testing xubuntu overclocking tests all day.


I managed to get an overclock of 175Mhz stable, with powered risers.
Around 1800Kh/s now


----------



## LiveSideways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Could you please update us on your findings? Thanks!


Haven't messed with the card or cudaminer tags at all, still chugging along @ 252-255Kh/s dead stock. What is it you'd like me to test/try out? Happy to help in anyway I can. May go grab another one at Fry's tomorrow if Amazon still has them in stock (Pricematch







) .


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveSideways*
> 
> Haven't messed with the card or cudaminer tags at all, still chugging along @ 252-255Kh/s dead stock. What is it you'd like me to test/try out? Happy to help in anyway I can. May go grab another one at Fry's tomorrow if Amazon still has them in stock (Pricematch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .


Thanks for your reply









Could you try out the following for me please?

1. Try these cudaminer parameters: -l T5x24 -C 1 -i 0 -H 2
2. Measure power usage with a Kill-A-Watt?
3. Try overclocking it?

I'm thinking about building a 6x 750 setup. If my calculations are correct, you should be able to get around 1650 KH/s if overclocked at about 490 watts. That's almost the same khs / watt ratio as with the 750ti only at a lower price.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Is there any GTX 750 with 2gb of vram as opposed to only 1?

Getting a 1gb card means you're stuck with subpar momentum and other algo performance, only good for scrypt and we know that won't last forever.


----------



## SwarmJAG

So anyone else having any luck with the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 motherboard? Mine is a revision 4 and I have about decided to send it back along with my 6 asus gtx 750 ti's. forget the fact that my rest results of overclocking the asus cards with and without bios mods in single card powered riser and direct on the board configurations sucked both in win 7 64bit and xubuntu 13.10. The cards at complete stock will not run stable on the board for any length of time. I ran 4 over night on risers only in the non 1x slots and some time in the night 1 died. I marked it with a sticker and moved it out of rotation and put another in its place. Fired it up and went to work. Hasn't been an hour and it looks like 2 crashed now. And this is on xubuntu. I really think either this board or the asus cards are pos.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Is there any GTX 750 with 2gb of vram as opposed to only 1?
> 
> Getting a 1gb card means you're stuck with subpar momentum and other algo performance, only good for scrypt and we know that won't last forever.


I believe there is yes.


----------



## maarten12100

Scrypt is all about bandwidth and whether your mining or gaming more menroy on the same bus at tge same speed won't yield anything actually it'll be slower unless you run out of vram.


----------



## SwarmJAG

I'm going to try the asus gtx 750 ti's when I get home in a couple different motherboards to see if I get any better results. On a side note I was constantly monitoring the 12 volt rails with a really nice multi meter. And all the proper voltages were being maintained.

On a side note what board besides this one is anyone having success with? Amd vs intel


----------



## Toade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Is there any GTX 750 with 2gb of vram as opposed to only 1?
> 
> Getting a 1gb card means you're stuck with subpar momentum and other algo performance, only good for scrypt and we know that won't last forever.


Yes. EVGA just released two GTX750 cards with 2GB of memory:

Part Number: 02G-P4-2752-KR

Part Number: 02G-P4-2754-KR


----------



## trip96

I am now interested in the non Ti 750's as well. They are much cheaper and seem to preform very well compared to their Ti over clocked buddies. I may pick one up soon. But I'll be checking here for those who have them and their results.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> I'm going to try the asus gtx 750 ti's when I get home in a couple different motherboards to see if I get any better results. On a side note I was constantly monitoring the 12 volt rails with a really nice multi meter. And all the proper voltages were being maintained.
> 
> On a side note what board besides this one is anyone having success with? Amd vs intel


Ill let you know how I do with the asrock h81 btc's I ordered. As far as 5 slot boards go there are plenty of good ones, I have some asrock 970 extreme 4's and gigabyte 970-d3p that all work great


----------



## Datlore001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trip96*
> 
> I am now interested in the non Ti 750's as well. They are much cheaper and seem to preform very well compared to their Ti over clocked buddies. I may pick one up soon. But I'll be checking here for those who have them and their results.


I have an MSI non-TI en route that should arrive today. I expect to have some time to play with it tonight. I will update with my findings.


----------



## Aurosonic

Those new drivers are awesome







+180 core for all cards + 40 overall khs


----------



## Aurosonic

Here is my farming rig







12x750Ti, 3650khs, 1100W power consumption :


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> Here is my farming rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12x750Ti, 3650khs, 1100W power consumption :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice frame work, I see those are msi gamings though better watch for them to leak grease like all of the 280x's I had


----------



## DixieWhiskey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR20DEN*
> 
> While running UTC (Scrypt-Jane) the cards appear to run equally as fast. The speed settings I am using for UTC are 1375 MHz GPU and 1650MHz mem. The EVGAPrecision tool shows +42 MHz GPU and +600 MHz mem. My total speed is about 335kh at the current N factor.


Would you mind sharing your .bat for UTC? I can't seem to get past 50kh/s for any of my Zotac 750tis


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> Here is my farming rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12x750Ti, 3650khs, 1100W power consumption :


Nice! Did you have any issues overclocking the non-PCIe 6-pin MSI cards? Mine are crashing if I push them even a little (just got some in the mail yesterday). I'm finding that my cards that have six-pin PCIe cables are more stable. I think this may have to do with a limitation of the power delivery from the molex header on the USB 3.0 riser cards.But, it seems like you have a mix of both types of risers and mostly non-six pin cards and have no problem hitting 300+ kH/s. I wonder if my ASUS Z87-Pro is to blame at all?

If I plug the MSI card directly to x16 slot, I have no problems pushing it to 320+ kH/s.

Edit...now I'm starting to confirm my thoughts that it's a power delivery issue...that can simply be mitigated by not applying any OC changes while the GPU's are mining. If I adjust clocks when cards are idle, then restart mining, seems like this may be more promising. I'll have to play with this later tonight after work. Maybe I won't have to RMA after all.....


----------



## ccRicers

Damn, my 750 ti mining adventures are put on hold until I can get a HDMI to DVI adapter. I booted my Xubuntu hard drive into the Z87X board but I don't have a video signal from any of the video cards, not even for BIOS or POST. Probably should have uninstalled those Catalyst drivers too...


----------



## LiveSideways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you try out the following for me please?
> 
> 1. Try these cudaminer parameters: -l T5x24 -C 1 -i 0 -H 2
> 2. Measure power usage with a Kill-A-Watt?
> 3. Try overclocking it?
> 
> I'm thinking about building a 6x 750 setup. If my calculations are correct, you should be able to get around 1650 KH/s if overclocked at about 490 watts. That's almost the same khs / watt ratio as with the 750ti only at a lower price.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1.Those settings knocked production down to 167Kh/s. Went back to tagless and popped right back up to 255Kh/s.
2. No Kill-A-Watt for home, sorry.
3. Does not seem to overclock very well, at least my sample. Anything over +100 core or +340 ram causes cudaminer to freak out and the PC to restart. Was only able to gain 12Kh/s before becoming unstable. At that small of a gain I opted to stay at the stock clocks. May be important to note the 'stock' clocks on this card are 1320mhz for core and 1253mhz for ram (5012mhz effective). Seems the core has a much higher starting point than some of the Ti's.


----------



## DizZz

Thread cleaned. Let's stay on topic of the 750 Ti and not motherboards. Thanks


----------



## psikogeek

I am still hashing away with my GTX 750 non Ti.

Similar to Aurosonic's 750 Ti performance, I get 255kh/sec with 80 or 90 watts at the wall.

Unlike the what the other posters say, I am able to mod the BIOS to adjust voltage and extend the overclocking limit from 135 to whatever.

Unfortunately, neither of those changes results in more hashes or lower power.

I am thinking that the actual voltage/clock is some function of the other BIOS parameters, so I am thinking of INCREASING some of the clocks and then using EVGA Precision to tone it down.


----------



## Datlore001

Depending on the max hash for the 750 non-Ti, they could be the king of hash/$ and hash/w, at least based on current prices and availability. I will see what I can do with the MSI I'm getting today. If we can get 265-270 on these we are anywhere from 2.2-2.45kh/$ (average price on the lower-end non-Tis is $120 - free shipping many places, and some deals with rebates for ~$110). The R9 270, if you can find one, is running at least $229. You may get lucky and find them cheaper. Assuming an average of 480kh/s on the R9, you're looking at 2.1~kh/$. Of course the 750 would require more cards so if you were going for a lot of rigs you'd have to factor in the additional density.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> Nice! Did you have any issues overclocking the non-PCIe 6-pin MSI cards? Mine are crashing if I push them even a little (just got some in the mail yesterday). I'm finding that my cards that have six-pin PCIe cables are more stable. I think this may have to do with a limitation of the power delivery from the molex header on the USB 3.0 riser cards.But, it seems like you have a mix of both types of risers and mostly non-six pin cards and have no problem hitting 300+ kH/s. I wonder if my ASUS Z87-Pro is to blame at all?
> 
> If I plug the MSI card directly to x16 slot, I have no problems pushing it to 320+ kH/s.
> 
> Edit...now I'm starting to confirm my thoughts that it's a power delivery issue...that can simply be mitigated by not applying any OC changes while the GPU's are mining. If I adjust clocks when cards are idle, then restart mining, seems like this may be more promising. I'll have to play with this later tonight after work. Maybe I won't have to RMA after all.....


I picked up 2 of the MSI non-pcie cards to test out along with 3 PNY OC in addition to the 5 EVGA FTWs I already had. The MSI cards are crap, easily the worst cards out of the bunch, they don't overclock for crap and crash way more than even the worst PNY OC cards and EVGA FTWs. The EVGA cards are pretty good at 305-315khs stable good but the PNY OC cards are by far my favorite at 320-325 stable and needing no PCIe. I'll probably run the MSI cards till I can get some more PNYs then those MSI cards will be going on ebay, probably wont be buying MSI again.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Datlore001*
> 
> Depending on the max hash for the 750 non-Ti, they could be the king of hash/$ and hash/w, at least based on current prices and availability. I will see what I can do with the MSI I'm getting today. If we can get 265-270 on these we are anywhere from 2.2-2.45kh/$ (average price on the lower-end non-Tis is $120 - free shipping many places, and some deals with rebates for ~$110). The R9 270, if you can find one, is running at least $229. You may get lucky and find them cheaper. Assuming an average of 480kh/s on the R9, you're looking at 2.1~kh/$. Of course the 750 would require more cards so if you were going for a lot of rigs you'd have to factor in the additional density.


If you are just tossing a card or 2 into an existing computer then yea they would be good but if you are building whole mining rigs they will not be that good once you take into consideration the base cost of all the system components.


----------



## ccRicers

I just bought some PNY OC cards because I heard good things about them and their out-of-the-box performance. Someone is reporting 306kh/s just with the factory settings. It better be good for an 18% overclock above stock.

One thing I also noticed about the Z87X-OC is that it has an auxiliary 6-pin port just beside the top PCIe port. It's supposed to provide more power stability for multiple cards but I don't know if this makes a difference with low power cards such as the 750's. Maybe Ivan can give me an idea on this.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I just bought some PNY OC cards because I heard good things about them and their out-of-the-box performance. Someone is reporting 306kh/s just with the factory settings. It better be good for an 18% overclock above stock.
> 
> One thing I also noticed about the Z87X-OC is that it has an auxiliary 6-pin port just beside the top PCIe port. It's supposed to provide more power stability for multiple cards but I don't know if this makes a difference with low power cards such as the 750's. Maybe Ivan can give me an idea on this.


That's for n R9 290 or GTX 780Ti with liquid nitrogen







Or quad GTX 780s or something. Doesn't hurt to use it, eliminates the need for powered risers.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> I picked up 2 of the MSI non-pcie cards to test out along with 3 PNY OC in addition to the 5 EVGA FTWs I already had. The MSI cards are crap, easily the worst cards out of the bunch, they don't overclock for crap and crash way more than even the worst PNY OC cards and EVGA FTWs. The EVGA cards are pretty good at 305-315khs stable good but the PNY OC cards are by far my favorite at 320-325 stable and needing no PCIe. I'll probably run the MSI cards till I can get some more PNYs then those MSI cards will be going on ebay, probably wont be buying MSI again.


Same here. 2 MSI non TI only getting 150 kh/s each and crashing often even on stock clocks. You'd think these would be decent cards but no. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's for n R9 290 or GTX 780Ti with liquid nitrogen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or quad GTX 780s or something. Doesn't hurt to use it, eliminates the need for powered risers.


Do you personally use the extra 6-pin plug with your cards without risers? I guess I'll have to see for myself if I will risk overloading anything but in theory this should be almost impossible if all your cards are directly plugged to the ports.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do you personally use the extra 6-pin plug with your cards without risers? I guess I'll have to see for myself if I will risk overloading anything but in theory this should be almost impossible if all your cards are directly plugged to the ports.


IIRC if a 750 Ti has a 6 pin PCI-e power connector it won't start if it isn't plugged in.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> IIRC if a 750 Ti has a 6 pin PCI-e power connector it won't start if it isn't plugged in.


I'm just referring to the special auxiliary 6-pin that is found on the Z87X-OC motherboard.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm just referring to the special auxiliary 6-pin that is found on the Z87X-OC motherboard.


I've built rigs with 4 gpus without the 6 pin connected, but it helps stabilize overclocks and nets more hash if you push higher end cards.
Don't think it'll affect 750ti's but since they don't have a 6 pin, why not plug one to the board?


----------



## Aurosonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*
> 
> Nice! Did you have any issues overclocking the non-PCIe 6-pin MSI cards? Mine are crashing if I push them even a little (just got some in the mail yesterday). I'm finding that my cards that have six-pin PCIe cables are more stable. I think this may have to do with a limitation of the power delivery from the molex header on the USB 3.0 riser cards.But, it seems like you have a mix of both types of risers and mostly non-six pin cards and have no problem hitting 300+ kH/s. I wonder if my ASUS Z87-Pro is to blame at all?
> 
> If I plug the MSI card directly to x16 slot, I have no problems pushing it to 320+ kH/s.
> 
> Edit...now I'm starting to confirm my thoughts that it's a power delivery issue...that can simply be mitigated by not applying any OC changes while the GPU's are mining. If I adjust clocks when cards are idle, then restart mining, seems like this may be more promising. I'll have to play with this later tonight after work. Maybe I won't have to RMA after all.....


No issues at all. All cards overclocks the same whether it's powered usb 3.0 riser or non-powered ribbon riser. My bottom rig with overclocks:

+180/400
+180/400
+180/400
+180/400
+180/300
+180/200

My top rig overclocks:

+180/400 for all 6 cards.


----------



## rickymartin06

Ok guyz this is my setup 5 MSI OC cards 1 of the cards is w/o riser, pretty straigh foward 294kh/s per card with bios OC'ed to 65500 power with KeplerBiosTweaker i wasnt able to put 1 of the cards with 1x - 16x risers i recomend you guyz get the 16x -16x risers i couldnt get to run the 6th card cause of that if someone know how to use the damn x1 riser to work let me know this is my old pc with an old 400$ mobo i will remove soon that water cooler waiting for the thermal paste and i think the triple channel ram also...
ohh and the miner settings i stole from a guy from the forum, thanks btw Aurosonic


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfgrimm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> No issues at all. All cards overclocks the same whether it's powered usb 3.0 riser or non-powered ribbon riser. My bottom rig with overclocks:
> 
> +180/400
> +180/400
> +180/400
> +180/400
> +180/300
> +180/200
> 
> My top rig overclocks:
> 
> +180/400 for all 6 cards.


Thanks for the details. Assuming you apply OC prior to running cudaminer? I think my issue is that I was tweaking MSI AB while mining. That seems to be my issue...which is really a non-issue. Seems like MSI AB change causes UVLO to trigger on DC-DC VRM on the card or something to that effect.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I've built rigs with 4 gpus without the 6 pin connected, but it helps stabilize overclocks and nets more hash if you push higher end cards.
> Don't think it'll affect 750ti's but since they don't have a 6 pin, why not plug one to the board?


I'm gonna try with and without and see if it makes a difference in hashrates. Once I am able to get video working on this motherboard...


----------



## Krulani

I see a lot of rigs with the MSI cards here. Anyone using the Gigabyte 750ti cards? I'm trying to decide between the 2, not that i can find anywhere that has them in stock at a reasonable price...


----------



## Datlore001

Got my MSI 750 non-ti gaming model in. I am working on it now to see if I can find the max stable clocks and rate. So far it looks like the best it can do is about +200/+200 which comes close to 258kh/s. You have to use T8x24 on these 1gb models. It seems to me that the core makes the biggest difference on these models. I'm guessing the stock mem clocks are enough to feed the cut-down core.

So it's a decent little card; if you can get them for $110 (I got this for $125-$15 rebate) then it's a steal.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I need to give the EVGA 2gb non ti 750 a try...hmmm, where to find one in Argentina?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Ill let you know how I do with the asrock h81 btc's I ordered. As far as 5 slot boards go there are plenty of good ones, I have some asrock 970 extreme 4's and gigabyte 970-d3p that all work great


Hi,

What do you think about the AsRock h*6*1 BTC instead of H*8*1?
They are cheaper and also the processor.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Datlore001*
> 
> Got my MSI 750 non-ti gaming model in. I am working on it now to see if I can find the max stable clocks and rate. So far it looks like the best it can do is about +200/+200 which comes close to 258kh/s. You have to use T8x24 on these 1gb models. It seems to me that the core makes the biggest difference on these models. I'm guessing the stock mem clocks are enough to feed the cut-down core.
> 
> So it's a decent little card; if you can get them for $110 (I got this for $125-$15 rebate) then it's a steal.


I have these exact cards as well. Tried T10x24 which they didn't like at all. Then tried T5x24 and the best they could do was 150 kh/s. I'll try T8x24.


----------



## Hukkel

Guys can I ask if anyone has some numbers of the use of this card?

Hashrate of your rig and how much watts is being pullen from the wallsocket.

I a getting new information from others that they get up to 300 kh/s but pull 130watts per card then.


----------



## dolcolax

Anyone mining yacoin with a stock/oced 750ti/non ti? Just curious with what numbers you can get.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I see a lot of rigs with the MSI cards here. Anyone using the Gigabyte 750ti cards? I'm trying to decide between the 2, not that i can find anywhere that has them in stock at a reasonable price...


gigabyte makes much better cards than MSI. MSi cards are known to leak ball bearing grease from the fans. I just had to refund 7 of the MSI gaming 280x because of this problem.

I have had good luck with the gigabyte 750ti's I have, Motherboards is another story but the cards are solid. I'm waiting on my replacement mobos to get em all up and running.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469212/public-service-announcement-do-not-buy-an-msi-r9-gaming-280x/70


----------



## SwarmJAG

I have an important update to the mining community for those of you having problems with the gigabyte 990FXA UD3 motherboard. I was having some serious issues getting this board to work rit with the gtx 750tis mining. I ended up doin a number of controlled tests. What I discovered is that the real issue is the motherboard does not like powered usb risers. Through careful controlled testing in multiple configurations I proved that the 16x slots will run with no issues on these risers but the 1x and 4x pcie slots will crash every time. What will happen is at least one will crash then over time the others will as well leaving only the cards in 16x slots on USB risers working.

So. 4x slots and 16x slots direct on the board worked flawlessly, but of course not ideal for heat dissipation especially with 3 2x wide cards direct on the board.

Now the good news standard ribbon based risers seem to work fine. I ran 4 cards all day yesterday on 1x to 16x powered risers and today I'm running 5. No issues so far. Rock steady. Will add the 6th card tonight or tomorrow.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Guys can I ask if anyone has some numbers of the use of this card?
> 
> Hashrate of your rig and how much watts is being pullen from the wallsocket.
> 
> I a getting new information from others that they get up to 300 kh/s but pull 130watts per card then.


That is an incorrect figure, the most Ive seen these cards pull is 90 watts each and thats with bios flashing and high overclocking. My 5 card rig pulls 470 watts to the wall with the cards averaging about 315khs each.


----------



## Datlore001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I have these exact cards as well. Tried T10x24 which they didn't like at all. Then tried T5x24 and the best they could do was 150 kh/s. I'll try T8x24.


T8x24 is the magic number that the auto-config arrived at. T5x24 also gave me 150kh/s. T10x24 wouldn't work.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> That is an incorrect figure, the most Ive seen these cards pull is 90 watts each and thats with bios flashing and high overclocking. My 5 card rig pulls 470 watts to the wall with the cards averaging about 315khs each.


Thanks you sir:thumb: +1 rep


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> That is an incorrect figure, the most Ive seen these cards pull is 90 watts each and thats with bios flashing and high overclocking. My 5 card rig pulls 470 watts to the wall with the cards averaging about 315khs each.


I am running 5 stock ASUS GTX 750 TI's on a headless rig (xubuntu 13.10 on 16 gb USB flash) I get 250 khs mining script give or take 10 per card and I'm pulling 420 watts at the wall. A big factor is the efficiency rating of your power supply as in how many watts at the wall does it take to make a watt the card pulls. In other words its taking 70 watts at the wall to supply the card with 45 to 50 watts which is what the un modded bios is stuck at. By adding 1 card at a time I confirmed it was exactly 70watts per card at full load at the wall at least on my el junko 500 watt 40 dollar powesupply. I am replacing that with a high end 1000 watt this weekend and will unlock the bios on all cards and add a 6th card and let you know the new stats. The short answer though is bone stock no overclock your looking at 250khs at ~70 watts at the wall


----------



## LiveSideways

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I have these exact cards as well. Tried T10x24 which they didn't like at all. Then tried T5x24 and the best they could do was 150 kh/s. I'll try T8x24.


Can I suggest you try running without any tags? I've got a non-ti and it pulls 255 with no tags. Add any and it drops to <170


----------



## Datlore001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiveSideways*
> 
> Can I suggest you try running without any tags? I've got a non-ti and it pulls 255 with no tags. Add any and it drops to <170


No tags got me where I am right now - I use CUDA Manager and ran it through the autotune, and CUDA Manager told me it was using T8x24. So I just saved the config in a batch file and have been playing with.


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> I have an important update to the mining community for those of you having problems with the gigabyte 990FXA UD3 motherboard. I was having some serious issues getting this board to work rit with the gtx 750tis mining. I ended up doin a number of controlled tests. What I discovered is that the real issue is the motherboard does not like powered usb risers. Through careful controlled testing in multiple configurations I proved that the 16x slots will run with no issues on these risers but the 1x and 4x pcie slots will crash every time. What will happen is at least one will crash then over time the others will as well leaving only the cards in 16x slots on USB risers working.
> 
> So. 4x slots and 16x slots direct on the board worked flawlessly, but of course not ideal for heat dissipation especially with 3 2x wide cards direct on the board.
> 
> Now the good news standard ribbon based risers seem to work fine. I ran 4 cards all day yesterday on 1x to 16x powered risers and today I'm running 5. No issues so far. Rock steady. Will add the 6th card tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


i am running 5 evga sc 750 ti cards on the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 with powered ribbon risers. the rig runs stable at stock oc and no bios mod, but any attempt to oc causes cudaminer to go haywire, and when i modded the bios on the cards the fans all ran at 100% had to re flash stock bios.

disappointing as i was able to oc two of the same cards on a different motherboard.


----------



## xartic1

My 2 Galaxy 750 Ti GC arrived today. Both of them together are pulling 560 khash with a 200+ core and 200+ mem oc (any more on either one didn't help). I have them both running inside my old Maingear Vybe case and they don't have a pci slot space in between them. The top card tops out at 55C, while the bottom is at 48C. The best part, they pull 120W from the wall total.

Parameters at T5x24 and that's basically it.


----------



## RavenXBR

Mine Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti (N75TOC-2GI) arrived yesterday.
It's installed inside a regular closed case desktop directly at the PCI-E x16 slot.

I spent the whole night testing it with Cudaminer and EVGA Precision X.

*1) Chrome Trick*

First, I tested the "Chrome trick" with several other software.
No OC e no parameters on Cudaminer.
Below the results:



As seen, the best average rates that you will achieve is 243KHs for cudaminer 32 bits version and 258KHs for the 64 bits version.

As Chrome proved to be the best option (Google Earth is a "heavy" program to be running in the background), I decided to use only it for further tests.

The following tests were performed with Chrome running (doesn't need to be maximized).

*2) Cudaminer Tunning*

The minimum set of parameters for Cudaminer give some real improvement is this: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 1
With it I got 264KHs in both 32 and 64 bits version.

So, I tried almost all possible combinations of the most usual parameters. Here's my conclusion:
- Changing T5x24 to T10x24 makes no difference.
- Changing C1 to C2 gives you around 1KHs more.
- Adding -m1 gives you around 1KHs more.

Thus, the following set is recommended for a average rate of 266KHs: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1

You can gain another 10KHs adding the -H1 parameter. I achieved around 275KHs with it (-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1).
However, it will make use of your CPU together with the GPU, which will cause greater temperature and, specially, noise.
Using -H1 my CPU remained constantly above 60ºC and the fan was very loud.
I don't have a Kill-A-Watt to evaluate precisely, but, I can imagine that the KHs gained will not pay the extra KW.
Using -H2 makes no sense because its the default value and brings no gain.

*3) Overclock*

I wasn't so thorough in this part as previous ones (I'm without sleep and tired), but, I managed to perform some tests.
Assuming the recommended Cudaminer parameter configuration (-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1), I could achieve around 300KHs with the following EVGA Precision X profile:
- GPU +135
- MEM +700
- Power Target 100%

GPU temperature remained at 58ºC and fan speed at 70%. Very stable and quiet OC.
I think much more than that cannot be "power effective".

Some more aggressive values crashed the GPU.

Will research more OC options next days.

;-)


----------



## Partol

Instead of running chrome in the background, have you tried "prefer maximum performance" in the NVidia control panel?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You do need to tune settings with cudaminer to get optimal results...for instance, those graphs show 780s pulling 450kh/s, well mine does 716kh/s at 1267mhz core. It's all in the settings


So, what are your settings? My 780 after a lot of trys and error it only gets 600kh/s.

Thanks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Mine Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti (N75TOC-2GI) arrived yesterday.
> It's installed inside a regular closed case desktop directly at the PCI-E x16 slot.
> 
> I spent the whole night testing it with Cudaminer and EVGA Precision X.
> 
> *1) Chrome Trick*
> 
> First, I tested the "Chrome trick" with several other software.
> No OC e no parameters on Cudaminer.
> Below the results:
> 
> 
> 
> As seen, the best average rates that you will achieve is 243KHs for cudaminer 32 bits version and 258KHs for the 64 bits version.
> 
> As Chrome proved to be the best option (Google Earth is a "heavy" program to be running in the background), I decided to use only it for further tests.
> 
> The following tests were performed with Chrome running (doesn't need to be maximized).
> 
> *2) Cudaminer Tunning*
> 
> The minimum set of parameters for Cudaminer give some real improvement is this: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 1
> With it I got 264KHs in both 32 and 64 bits version.
> 
> So, I tried almost all possible combinations of the most usual parameters. Here's my conclusion:
> - Changing T5x24 to T10x24 makes no difference.
> - Changing C1 to C2 gives you around 1KHs more.
> - Adding -m1 gives you around 1KHs more.
> 
> Thus, the following set is recommended for a average rate of 266KHs: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1
> 
> You can gain another 10KHs adding the -H1 parameter. I achieved around 275KHs with it (-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1).
> However, it will make use of your CPU together with the GPU, which will cause greater temperature and, specially, noise.
> Using -H1 my CPU remained constantly above 60ºC and the fan was very loud.
> I don't have a Kill-A-Watt to evaluate precisely, but, I can imagine that the KHs gained will not pay the extra KW.
> Using -H2 makes no sense because its the default value and brings no gain.
> 
> *3) Overclock*
> 
> I wasn't so thorough in this part as previous ones (I'm without sleep and tired), but, I managed to perform some tests.
> Assuming the recommended Cudaminer parameter configuration (-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1), I could achieve around 300KHs with the following EVGA Precision X profile:
> - GPU +135
> - MEM +700
> - Power Target 100%
> 
> GPU temperature remained at 58ºC and fan speed at 70%. Very stable and quiet OC.
> I think much more than that cannot be "power effective".
> 
> Some more aggressive values crashed the GPU.
> 
> Will research more OC options next days.
> 
> ;-)


Thanks, pretty cool that you tested that.

Try -H 0 and see how it goes, it assigns 1 core/thread instead of the whole cpu, similar to what radeons do while mining (you need one free thread for cgminer to work).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> So, what are your settings? My 780 after a lot of trys and error it only gets 600kh/s.
> 
> Thanks.


There ya go: cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 1 -l Z12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x

Experiment with -H 1 and 0 as well, and -m 0 was slightly more stable it seems.

Mod the bios, using skynet's ones otherwise you won't go over 550.


----------



## Americonfusion

The -C flag does nothing for the 750TIs as they use all texture caches no matter what so the flag is ignored.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Instead of running chrome in the background, have you tried "prefer maximum performance" in the NVidia control panel?


Nope. Will try it.
Thx for the tip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks, pretty cool that you tested that.
> 
> Try -H 0 and see how it goes, it assigns 1 core/thread instead of the whole cpu, similar to what radeons do while mining (you need one free thread for cgminer to work).


Thx.
Will try -H 0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> The -C flag does nothing for the 750TIs as they use all texture caches no matter what so the flag is ignored.


Hmmm... thx for the info.
Didn't know that.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> So, what are your settings? My 780 after a lot of trys and error it only gets 600kh/s.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 0 -l T12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://pool.manicminer.in:3333 -u ivanlabrie.1 -p x
> 
> Oc the core till it crashes after a while and dial it down...I'm using skynet's bios to raise the tdp limits and be able to undervolt while at it.
> 
> You can find some plastic feet thingies that fit in the mobo screw holes.
> Either that or some wood slabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If using risers it don't matter much...


I always set the TDP to 75-80 and OC the core to the est max of 1200-1300, depending on which card. This decreases the voltage but allows for higher core speeds at the lower voltage, thus saving you some power and producing less heat.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> I always set the TDP to 75-80 and OC the core to the est max of 1200-1300, depending on which card. This decreases the voltage but allows for higher core speeds at the lower voltage, thus saving you some power and producing less heat.


You can decrease voltage manually with Skynet's bioses.







Sometimes lower power target will throttle the card.


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks, pretty cool that you tested that.
> 
> Try -H 0 and see how it goes, it assigns 1 core/thread instead of the whole cpu, similar to what radeons do while mining (you need one free thread for cgminer to work).
> There ya go: cudaminer.exe -d GTX780 -m 1 -l Z12x24 -i 0 -H 2 -C 0 -o stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
> 
> Experiment with -H 1 and 0 as well, and -m 0 was slightly more stable it seems.
> 
> Mod the bios, using skynet's ones otherwise you won't go over 550.


Thanks! ill try it today when i get home.

For me and my 780 the skynet bios make my 780 really unpredictable, it crash often and i can't get something stable.

So, what i did is mod the stock bios of the 780 to have a power limit of 250 (aka no limit), (my 780 is on water) and i OC it to the highest stable posible, so now its on 1100 core and 1750 mem. I guess i didn't get a good ocing card but is what i get.

I'm so temped to get a 750ti just for mining, for the price in my country is 1/5 of my 780 and it does almost half its hashrate.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can decrease voltage manually with Skynet's bioses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes lower power target will throttle the card.


With my HOF I can push 1071 core on .950V, but my reference evga only manages 967 core @ .975V. Of course the EVGA runs much cooler (45C) with the prolimatech mk 26. I have an extra one i'd love to strap to my HOF but the warranty will be null then.

If I decide to flash it, my HOF is my top card, while my EVGA is my secondary. NVflash would register the evga as GPU (1) right?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try -H 0 and see how it goes, it assigns 1 core/thread instead of the whole cpu, similar to what radeons do while mining (you need one free thread for cgminer to work).


Just tried it: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 0
No OC on the GPU.

Almost the same gain if compared with -H 1:
- H1: +10 KHs
- H0: +8 KHs

Running for 10 minutes the CPU kept constantly a temperature over 70ºC.
As I have only one computer, that I use for everything I need, I think its too much stress for it.

With the hardware that I have now, I'll stick to GPU mining only.
Maybe in the future I can afford a more powerful equipment.

Thx again for the tip... ;-)


----------



## RavenXBR

Here's my computer mining LTC right now with "-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1" on cudaminer and some OC:


----------



## ccRicers

ivanlabrie, have you had any issues with your Z87X-OC not recognizing hard drives every other time it boots up? Half the time it stays on the Gigabyte logo screen for a while, then it doesn't find a bootable device, and half the time it successfully loads GRUB.

I'm also tempted to go Windows because Cudaminer and Linux are a pain to set up. Wasted a day finding out that my Xubuntu 12.04 distro cannot compile Cudaminer because of clashes with old versions of libcurl. So I'm just gonna install the minimal Ubuntu 13.10 and work with that.


----------



## cam51037

I just added two more 750 Ti's to my 750 Ti miner for a total of four now, all four on are on risers.

Promising results: Around 295KH/s each per card, down from 310 when they're plugged directly into the 16x slot. I'm pleased so far - 350W for 1150KH/s.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Here's my computer mining LTC right now with "-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1" on cudaminer and some OC:


Changing the GPU to +150 I have an 3KHs increase in my average rate.
Both CPU and GPU temperatures increased 1ºC.

With an open window, and continous air flow, both temperatures decrease 2~3ºC.

Now I need to measure the power consumption. Need a Kill-A-Watt ASAP.
Problem is that no one sell it here and Brazil and shipping fees are high.
Will try to find a way.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> ivanlabrie, have you had any issues with your Z87X-OC not recognizing hard drives every other time it boots up? Half the time it stays on the Gigabyte logo screen for a while, then it doesn't find a bootable device, and half the time it successfully loads GRUB.
> 
> I'm also tempted to go Windows because Cudaminer and Linux are a pain to set up. Wasted a day finding out that my Xubuntu 12.04 distro cannot compile Cudaminer because of clashes with old versions of libcurl. So I'm just gonna install the minimal Ubuntu 13.10 and work with that.


I'd reccomend waiting for BAMT 2.1 which will feature nvidia support out of the box









64bit os too.

I'd use Windows for now...and as for the hdd problem, I've had tons of problems with CSM on many z87 boards, I hate that stupid thing lol
Never had a problem on older platforms.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend waiting for BAMT 2.1 *which will feature nvidia support out of the box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64bit os too.
> 
> I'd use Windows for now...and as for the hdd problem, I've had tons of problems with CSM on many z87 boards, I hate that stupid thing lol
> Never had a problem on older platforms.


I can't wait for NVIDIA support in BAMT, it'll give me a good reason to switch both my rigs over to BAMT from Win7.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> My 2 Galaxy 750 Ti GC arrived today. Both of them together are pulling 560 khash with a 200+ core and 200+ mem oc (any more on either one didn't help). I have them both running inside my old Maingear Vybe case and they don't have a pci slot space in between them. The top card tops out at 55C, while the bottom is at 48C. The best part, they pull 120W from the wall total.
> 
> Parameters at T5x24 and that's basically it.


It may be because the VRAM used is Hynix BFR
Quote:


> H5GC2H24BFR-T2C modules are rated to run at 1250MHz using 1.35v and 1500MHz using 1.5v


(see http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining/100#post_21878424)

what's likely the issue is they are set to run at 1.35V by default = 5 Ghz


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> I am running 5 stock ASUS GTX 750 TI's on a headless rig (xubuntu 13.10 on 16 gb USB flash) I get 250 khs mining script give or take 10 per card and I'm pulling 420 watts at the wall. A big factor is the efficiency rating of your power supply as in how many watts at the wall does it take to make a watt the card pulls. In other words its taking 70 watts at the wall to supply the card with 45 to 50 watts which is what the un modded bios is stuck at. By adding 1 card at a time I confirmed it was exactly 70watts per card at full load at the wall at least on my el junko 500 watt 40 dollar powesupply. I am replacing that with a high end 1000 watt this weekend and will unlock the bios on all cards and add a 6th card and let you know the new stats. The short answer though is bone stock no overclock your looking at 250khs at ~70 watts at the wall


Update, took out the junk 500 watt power supply and put in a corsair rm 1000, slapped in the 6th asus gtx 750 ti on the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 cable 1x risers. 1500 to khs no mods or overclocks. Card temps 58 to 62 Celsius 445 watts at the wall. Will attempt overclocking and bios mod again this. Weekend after I confirm it runs rock steady till Saturday.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Try some other algorithms like say ultracoin which is scrypt-chacha...and more profitable than scrypt anyway.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Changing the GPU to +150 I have an 3KHs increase in my average rate.
> Both CPU and GPU temperatures increased 1ºC.
> 
> With an open window, and continous air flow, both temperatures decrease 2~3ºC.
> 
> Now I need to measure the power consumption. Need a Kill-A-Watt ASAP.
> Problem is that no one sell it here and Brazil and shipping fees are high.
> Will try to find a way.


Just to inform that this last tweak is not stable.
Usually after one hour cudaminer stops working.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> Update, took out the junk 500 watt power supply and put in a corsair rm 1000, slapped in the 6th asus gtx 750 ti on the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 cable 1x risers. 1500 to khs no mods or overclocks. Card temps 58 to 62 Celsius 445 watts at the wall. Will attempt overclocking and bios mod again this. Weekend after I confirm it runs rock steady till Saturday.


Very nice rig.

Are you using x1-x1 or x1-x16 risers?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend waiting for BAMT 2.1 which will feature nvidia support out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64bit os too.
> 
> I'd use Windows for now...and as for the hdd problem, I've had tons of problems with CSM on many z87 boards, I hate that stupid thing lol
> Never had a problem on older platforms.


I bit the bullet and ran Windows for my miner. I have two EVGA SC cards set up and running. Still need to install the PNY cards for tomorrow. Here are my OC settings after going for my 300 Kh/s per card goal, using -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1



GPU 0 is running a bit toasty at under 80 degrees C, as there are no risers to separate the cards and the fan is directly behind the other GPU. GPU 1 is at 50-53 C. I de-synched the cards so that GPU 0 can run a bit slower and with less voltage, and let the other card pick up the slack.

[Edit] I pushed the GPU and memory speed of card 1 up to +100 and +600 respectively and now am getting close to 620Kh/s between two cards.


----------



## DizZz

So what is generally regarded as the best 750 Ti for mining?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Mine Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti (N75TOC-2GI) arrived yesterday.
> It's installed inside a regular closed case desktop directly at the PCI-E x16 slot.
> 
> I spent the whole night testing it with Cudaminer and EVGA Precision X.
> 
> *1) Chrome Trick*
> 
> First, I tested the "Chrome trick" with several other software.
> No OC e no parameters on Cudaminer.
> Below the results:
> 
> 
> 
> As seen, the best average rates that you will achieve is 243KHs for cudaminer 32 bits version and 258KHs for the 64 bits version.
> 
> As Chrome proved to be the best option (Google Earth is a "heavy" program to be running in the background), I decided to use only it for further tests.
> 
> The following tests were performed with Chrome running (doesn't need to be maximized).
> 
> *2) Cudaminer Tunning*
> 
> The minimum set of parameters for Cudaminer give some real improvement is this: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 1
> With it I got 264KHs in both 32 and 64 bits version.
> 
> So, I tried almost all possible combinations of the most usual parameters. Here's my conclusion:
> - Changing T5x24 to T10x24 makes no difference.
> - Changing C1 to C2 gives you around 1KHs more.
> - Adding -m1 gives you around 1KHs more.
> 
> Thus, the following set is recommended for a average rate of 266KHs: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1
> 
> You can gain another 10KHs adding the -H1 parameter. I achieved around 275KHs with it (-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1 -H 1).
> However, it will make use of your CPU together with the GPU, which will cause greater temperature and, specially, noise.
> Using -H1 my CPU remained constantly above 60ºC and the fan was very loud.
> I don't have a Kill-A-Watt to evaluate precisely, but, I can imagine that the KHs gained will not pay the extra KW.
> Using -H2 makes no sense because its the default value and brings no gain.
> 
> *3) Overclock*
> 
> I wasn't so thorough in this part as previous ones (I'm without sleep and tired), but, I managed to perform some tests.
> Assuming the recommended Cudaminer parameter configuration (-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1), I could achieve around 300KHs with the following EVGA Precision X profile:
> - GPU +135
> - MEM +700
> - Power Target 100%
> 
> GPU temperature remained at 58ºC and fan speed at 70%. Very stable and quiet OC.
> I think much more than that cannot be "power effective".
> 
> Some more aggressive values crashed the GPU.
> 
> Will research more OC options next days.
> 
> ;-)


Its funny to see this sense I was the first person to mention this to the dev weeks ago. Its funny to see it testing to this degree. I just simple noticed the load was lower when I walked away from my PC and went back up when I was using the browser.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Here's my computer mining LTC right now with "-l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1" on cudaminer and some OC:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I bit the bullet and ran Windows for my miner. I have two EVGA SC cards set up and running. Still need to install the PNY cards for tomorrow. Here are my OC settings after going for my 300 Kh/s per card goal, using -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1
> 
> 
> 
> GPU 0 is running a bit toasty at under 80 degrees C, as there are no risers to separate the cards and the fan is directly behind the other GPU. GPU 1 is at 50-53 C. I de-synched the cards so that GPU 0 can run a bit slower and with less voltage, and let the other card pick up the slack.
> 
> [Edit] I pushed the GPU and memory speed of card 1 up to +100 and +600 respectively and now am getting close to 620Kh/s between two cards.


Did you both just miss that post where different software where tested and using precision seems to decrease the score ? Maybe try another way to overclock the core and memory for now.


----------



## gfgrimm

I'm running:
2x ASUS OC 750 Ti
2x MSI TF 750 Ti
2x EVGA FTW 750 Ti

EVGA are the best for me.

Running two windows windows concurrently with these settings: -H 2 -i 0 -C 1 -T5x24

Gave me 40-60 kH/s boost across six cards to push me consistently over 1800 kH/s. I still need to re-tweak the ASUS cards as their OC is low and not optimized.



I have bought one of these babies: http://amfeltec.com/products/flexible-x4-pci-express-4-way-splitter-gpu-oriented/

It is an active x4 to 4x x1 bridge. They use PLX silicon, so it should be legit. I am getting the sku that allows me to power the card on the "adapter" boards. I have purchased four SATA male to FDD adapters from monoprice and plan to use cards that have a six-pin PCIe power header to make sure I'm not pushing too much current through the adapter board (better safe than sorry). The ribbon cable between the host and adapter board is 3.3VAUX and signals ONLY, so we don't have to worry about melting ribbon cable riser cables.









The host to adapter board pinout is GND, PRSNT, TX+,TX-,RX+,RX-,CLK+,CLK-, RST,AUX3v3

If any of you guys who have 4+ rigs under your control and have found a cheaper solutions towards a PCIe bridge/extender, please let me know. I think that this may be one of the best ways to do it.

I confirmed that on my Z87-PRO MB that the first two x16 slots will operate at up to x8 link width while still working with four additional risers. Adding this PCIe extender will allow me to run 9 cards on one motherboard. Theoretically, I could purchase an additional extender and run 13 cards. I will be interested to know what limits I hit with Windows 7x64 + Nvidia driver. I figure after I hit 8 GPU's, I'll need to switch to Linux. It will be interesting to see how things scale with Cudaminer today. I believe that this is how we make the 750 Ti scalable to compete with the higher hash-rate density cards out there on the AMD/ATI side.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Did you both just miss that post where different software where tested and using precision seems to decrease the score ? Maybe try another way to overclock the core and memory for now.


I've read almost the whole thread, but, its too much information.
I must confess i missed it.

Will try today with another SW.
Do you have any suggestion?

Thx for the tip.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Did you both just miss that post where different software where tested and using precision seems to decrease the score ? Maybe try another way to overclock the core and memory for now.


Just tried the software that came with the GPU: "OC GURU II".
My average rate dropped around 5KHs.

Will try other options.


----------



## SwarmJAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Very nice rig.
> 
> Are you using x1-x1 or x1-x16 risers?


I am using 1x to 16x powered usb risers with capacitors. To reach the card on the far right I have to daisy chain 2 risers together but only supply power to one.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> I am using 1x to 16x powered usb risers with capacitors. To reach the card on the far right I have to daisy chain 2 risers together but only supply power to one.


I'm totally noob regarding rigs and related, so, here's a noob question:
If the GPU cards are powered from its 6 pin connectors, why use powered risers?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I'm totally noob regarding rigs and related, so, here's a noob question:
> If the GPU cards are powered from its 6 pin connectors, why use powered risers?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


cause they still pull power from the pci-e slot, and that can burn out a motherboard if you pull too much.

Much less of a concern with low power cards like 750ti's though


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> cause they still pull power from the pci-e slot, and that can burn out a motherboard if you pull too much.
> 
> Much less of a concern with low power cards like 750ti's though


Thanks for the info.

So, in a 6 x GTX750Ti rig I will need 12 cables from PSU (6 x 6 PIN PCI-E connector + 6 to power the risers)?
A good 600~700W PSU can supply the needed power? And also will have all these cables?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Just tried the software that came with the GPU: "OC GURU II".
> My average rate dropped around 5KHs.
> 
> Will try other options.


Also tried MSI Afterburner... no difference at all.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Did you both just miss that post where different software where tested and using precision seems to decrease the score ? Maybe try another way to overclock the core and memory for now.


The post that listed different boosts when Chrome, Winamp, and other software was on? Actually, I left Chrome open when I took the results, should have mentioned that earlier. Chrome + Precision gets me to the goal I wanted for now.

Other thing I noticed, when I had both cards submitting shares as one worker, the pool reported low combined hashrate for that worker of about 400 Kh/s. Even if I set the batch file to distinguish the settings for the different cards.

One worker per card works better for me somehow. Now I have each worker reporting much closer to 300 Kh/s per card.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Chrome + Precision gets me to the goal I wanted for now.


I have no "extra KHs" mixing softwares(chrome + precision + winamp + google earth, or any combination of two/three) or opening several chrome tabs.
Only starting Chrome its enough to trigger whats needed on GPU.

Also, running a flash animation on chrome gave me nothing extra.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I have no "extra KHs" mixing softwares(chrome + precision + winamp + google earth, or any combination of two/three) or opening several chrome tabs.
> Only starting Chrome its enough to trigger whats needed on GPU.
> 
> Also, running a flash animation on chrome gave me nothing extra.


Never tried Flash for that. FIrst run when I closed Chrome it actually gave me a BSOD. So now I just leave Chrome open and close Cudaminer when I want to change it.

I have both cards running stable overnight now.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Never tried Flash for that. FIrst run when I closed Chrome it actually gave me a BSOD. So now I just leave Chrome open and close Cudaminer when I want to change it.
> 
> I have both cards running stable overnight now.


I read somewhere in this thread that Flash could give some extra KHs.
It didn't work for me.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

have 4 rigs of 6x 750ti running smoothly on asrock h81 btc. No problems whatsoever.
1700~ khash per rig.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> ...and as for the hdd problem, I've had tons of problems with CSM on many z87 boards, I hate that stupid thing lol
> Never had a problem on older platforms.


@mandrix has suggested to plug your hard drive in one of the Marvell ports. The ones from the Intel controller have some weird issues with some hard drives. Related thread on SATA 2 SSD's and Z87 mobos (my OCZ Vertex is SATA2).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436065/gigabyte-z87x-ud4h-ssd-weird-behaviour-on-sata-ports

Other than that this motherboard kicks butt for quad GPU mining in a smaller space! Gonna install the PNY cards today


----------



## noobyonekenobi

Has anyone tried mining UTC(Ultracoin) at the current n factor with 750 ti? whats your best khs?

Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobyonekenobi*
> 
> Has anyone tried mining UTC(Ultracoin) at the current n factor with 750 ti? whats your best khs?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm gonna try it next week, getting a pair of 750 ti's for testing.

Also, might get a few bucks for a second pair pretty quick









(my x79 board craves 4 gpus lol)


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm gonna try it next week, getting a pair of 750 ti's for testing.
> 
> Also, might get a few bucks for a second pair pretty quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my x79 board craves 4 gpus lol)


I couldn't get UTC mining at more than 200kh/s with both my cards. I was using some custom Ultracoin miner with some provided scrypt-jane settings.


----------



## DixieWhiskey

Wow really? 200kh? I can't get any higher than 56kh/s with my single fan Zotac 750 Ti's. Would you post you batch file for us? Or -l param. youre using. I don't understand how I can be so far behind

I'm using latest cudaminer btw.. maybe the custom miner you're using is better?


----------



## ANJULE

Hi, I'm new to this forum, hello to everyone!
I have just began my journey of mining with nVidia GTX 750Ti's.
Decided to test different GPU's out of the box. Now I have Pny 2Gb, Zotac 1Gb and Evga FTW OC models.
Atleast out of the box it seems that the available vram means the most.
So here's the results:
Zotac 1Gb gets 220-230kh/s
Pny 2Gbgets ~230-250kh/s
Evga 2Gb FTW OC gets ~250-260kh/s

I was very suprised that Evga performed so poorly, it should have the highest clockrate of them all, and no big difference. I wonder why?
I have it on 1x-16x powered 30cm riser+ 6pin pci-e power. Pny is on the same kind of riser. While the Zotac is on 16x16x non-powered version.

Any idea how to make the Kepler Bios Tweaker to work on Windows XP?
Or does it work on Virtual Box with Win7? Any experiences about that?

Thanks for your answers and oppinions in advance.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DixieWhiskey*
> 
> Wow really? 200kh? I can't get any higher than 56kh/s with my single fan Zotac 750 Ti's. Would you post you batch file for us? Or -l param. youre using. I don't understand how I can be so far behind
> 
> I'm using latest cudaminer btw.. maybe the custom miner you're using is better?


cudaminer is the only ultracoin miner for nvidia...and he probably got that before the latest N factor change.
Hash rates reduced noticeably.

An R9 270 pulls 92kh/s atm, a 7950 only 100, and the 280X 135kh/s.

If you get to 60 per card it's pretty darn good.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Also tried MSI Afterburner... no difference at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The post that listed different boosts when Chrome, Winamp, and other software was on? Actually, I left Chrome open when I took the results, should have mentioned that earlier. Chrome + Precision gets me to the goal I wanted for now.
> 
> Other thing I noticed, when I had both cards submitting shares as one worker, the pool reported low combined hashrate for that worker of about 400 Kh/s. Even if I set the batch file to distinguish the settings for the different cards.
> 
> One worker per card works better for me somehow. Now I have each worker reporting much closer to 300 Kh/s per card.


Nevermind seems like you just have to have chrome open don't matter that you use to overclock the card. I think the point of that test just showed if you have nothing open but precision you won't get as good of a hashrate.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> *cudaminer is the only ultracoin miner for nvidia*...and he probably got that before the latest N factor change.
> Hash rates reduced noticeably.
> 
> An R9 270 pulls 92kh/s atm, a 7950 only 100, and the 280X 135kh/s.
> 
> If you get to 60 per card it's pretty darn good.


Okay that is odd, because I downloaded a "custom" Ultracoin miner from an Ultracoin pool and it turned out to be a cgminer fork, not a Cudaminer fork.

Yeah, like Vertcoin, the reported pool hashrates can be misleading. It _looks_ like you might be able to double your profits, but your cards will not perform as well as with scrypt coins.


----------



## ccRicers

Also some people are reporting up to 330kh/s on a single card with this week's driver update. Would like to know if anyone here managed to do that.


----------



## DixieWhiskey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Okay that is odd, because I downloaded a "custom" Ultracoin miner from an Ultracoin pool and it turned out to be a cgminer fork, not a Cudaminer fork.
> 
> Yeah, like Vertcoin, the reported pool hashrates can be misleading. It _looks_ like you might be able to double your profits, but your cards will not perform as well as with scrypt coins.


100kh per card is still almost double what I get from mine, although they pull 290kh in scrypt and 3.4kh in yacoin with no hassle like most people. Did you try UTC before or after feb 28th? that was the latest N factor increase


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Also some people are reporting up to 330kh/s on a single card with this week's driver update. Would like to know if anyone here managed to do that.


That driver has been out for a few days now, I updated and haven't really niced much of a difference at all.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Nevermind seems like you just have to have chrome open don't matter that you use to overclock the card. I think the point of that test just showed if you have nothing open but precision you won't get as good of a hashrate.


For me the best setup by now is:
- cudaminer 32 bits(x86) with the following parameters: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1
- chrome running
- Precision X with GPU +135 and MEM +650

I achieve an average rate of 300 KHs, is 100% stable and temperatures are lower than 60ºC on both GPU and CPU.

I did not try the BIOS change suggested by some.
Surely will improve the rate, but I'm comfortable with the 300 KHs (my initial target).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> For me the best setup by now is:
> - cudaminer 32 bits(x86) with the following parameters: -l T5x24 -i 0 -C 2 -m 1
> - chrome running
> - Precision X with GPU +135 and MEM +650
> 
> I achieve an average rate of 300 KHs, is 100% stable and temperatures are lower than 60ºC on both GPU and CPU.
> 
> I did not try the BIOS change suggested by some.
> Surely will improve the rate, but I'm comfortable with the 300 KHs (my initial target).


More money to be made with scrypt-jane or N coins though...scrypt is not as good, even less for nvidia miners.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> More money to be made with scrypt-jane or N coins though...scrypt is not as good, even less for nvidia miners.


Thx for the tip.
Now that I found the best setup for my GPU, I'll start to look for the best coins to mine.

At the moment I mining LTC at CEX.IO.
They're giving x2 LTC during 7 days (now 5).


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Thx for the tip.
> Now that I found the best setup for my GPU, I'll start to look for the best coins to mine.
> 
> At the moment I mining LTC at CEX.IO.
> They're giving x2 LTC during 7 days (now 5).


Stick to that till that promo ends, then start mining ultracoin or yacoin.








Watch the cudaminer thread closely, over at bitcointalk.


----------



## RavenXBR

I found an old, but in very good shape, 40Gb SATA 2.5" 5.400 RPM HDD from my firts PS3.
Can I use it for a rig?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Stick to that till that promo ends, then start mining ultracoin or yacoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the cudaminer thread closely, over at bitcointalk.


Thank you..
Will research on that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I found an old, but in very good shape, 40Gb SATA 2.5" 5.400 RPM HDD from my firts PS3.
> Can I use it for a rig?


Sure, why not?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwarmJAG*
> 
> Update, took out the junk 500 watt power supply and put in a corsair rm 1000, slapped in the 6th asus gtx 750 ti on the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 cable 1x risers. 1500 to khs no mods or overclocks. Card temps 58 to 62 Celsius 445 watts at the wall. Will attempt overclocking and bios mod again this. Weekend after I confirm it runs rock steady till Saturday.


Hi,

Can this PSU support a rig like yours?
Corsair RM650

Do it have enough cables for the 6 pin power connectors and also the powered risers? Or I don't need powered risers in this case?



Thx in advance.


----------



## Amsterdamned

Hey Guys,

Noobie miner here in Aussieland. Got a crappy old MSI PH67A-C43 that I just bought a Gainward GTX 750 Ti (non Golden Sample) for. So far its been great. Easy 305kh/s overclock with 92 Core Clock and 475 Mem Clock and running super cool. The card doesn't have any external power connectors so its all off the PCI slot.

I'd like to add a couple more of the same cards for a ghetto but low power mining rig by routing some PCI risers out of the case. Presumably I'll need to run powered risers? Or with the cards low power requirements can I run unpowered risers?

Will something like this do the trick?



Cheers to all.


----------



## ANJULE

Depends. Mainly the motherboard will affect. Does your motherboard have additional 4pin molex-connectors that power the pci-e lanes?
If you don't have, then it is better to use powered models.
Some report that usb-risers might have some downgrading influence to hashrate, compared to traditional pci-e risers that have ribbon-cables.
But in short risers will do the trick.
If you want to save money, sell that case and the cooling of your computer will improve also. After that it is also easier to add more GPU's to your MB.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can this PSU support a rig like yours?
> Corsair RM650
> 
> Do it have enough cables for the 6 pin power connectors and also the powered risers? Or I don't need powered risers in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> Thx in advance.


It seems to be a good psu, even with the power target mod you'd need 500w to power the whole thing.


----------



## Aurosonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amsterdamned*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Noobie miner here in Aussieland. Got a crappy old MSI PH67A-C43 that I just bought a Gainward GTX 750 Ti (non Golden Sample) for. So far its been great. Easy 305kh/s overclock with 92 Core Clock and 475 Mem Clock and running super cool. The card doesn't have any external power connectors so its all off the PCI slot.
> 
> I'd like to add a couple more of the same cards for a ghetto but low power mining rig by routing some PCI risers out of the case. Presumably I'll need to run powered risers? Or with the cards low power requirements can I run unpowered risers?
> 
> Will something like this do the trick?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to all.


I'm running 6 card on ASRock H81 pro btc with 3 usb 3.0 risers + 3 unpowered ribbon risers. 1820 khs/s . Everything fine


----------



## MetalPhreak

Running 6x Gigabyte GTX750Ti OC cards on an Asrock PRO BTC board here. Using the USB3 powered risers for all 6. I haven't modified the BIOS so the stock limit still applies. At the moment I just have +180 core and +400 mem set in MSI Afterburner (gigabyte OC Guru is limited to 5 cards...). That's 6200MHz memclock. The power limiter seems to keep the core clock in check anyway, so I don't think it's ever actually getting to +180 core. With chrome open, I'm getting *just* under 300kh/s per card.

PSU is an In Win Commander II 1200W (overkill for this, but I had one spare). It's 80+ Bronze rated so ~85% efficiency on 240V supply. Idle is 65-70W and full load is 450W. Works out to 54W of actual DC power draw for each GPU plus whatever the tiny idle amount is.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalPhreak*
> 
> Running 6x Gigabyte GTX750Ti OC cards on an Asrock PRO BTC board here. Using the USB3 powered risers for all 6. I haven't modified the BIOS so the stock limit still applies. At the moment I just have +180 core and +400 mem set in MSI Afterburner (gigabyte OC Guru is limited to 5 cards...). That's 6200MHz memclock. The power limiter seems to keep the core clock in check anyway, so I don't think it's ever actually getting to +180 core. With chrome open, I'm getting *just* under 300kh/s per card.
> 
> PSU is an In Win Commander II 1200W (overkill for this, but I had one spare). It's 80+ Bronze rated so ~85% efficiency on 240V supply. Idle is 65-70W and full load is 450W. Works out to 54W of actual DC power draw for each GPU plus whatever the tiny idle amount is.


Could you please detail ("for dummies" style) how did you powered the GPUs?
I'd like to know, for each GPU and riser, where the power is coming from and which adapters are you using?

@all,
Can the MOBO SATA connectors power risers? Or can I only use the PSU?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## MetalPhreak

PCI-E 6-pin to each GPU. Molex power to each riser using SATA to Molex adapters.

If your cards don't have PCI-E 6pin connectors, you'll need to make sure you use separate cable chains to power pairs of risers. Don't run all 6 cards off the same cable from the PSU!


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalPhreak*
> 
> PCI-E 6-pin to each GPU. Molex power to each riser using SATA to Molex adapters.
> 
> If your cards don't have PCI-E 6pin connectors, you'll need to make sure you use separate cable chains to power pairs of risers. Don't run all 6 cards off the same cable from the PSU!


I have the same card as yours (only 1 by now, but studying to buy more).

Supposing I'm going to use this PSU:



*1) PCI-E 6-pin to each GPU*

Can I use this setup?
- 3 PCI-E 6 pin cable directly from PSU
- 3 Molex cable + PCI-E 6 pin adapter directly from PSU. Can I use this kind of adapter in this case?



*2) Molex power to each riser using SATA to Molex adapters*

Only 1 modular connector is left by now on the PSU. So, where I would find 5 more?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roy360

so which GTX is the best?

I see the EVGA (One fan design) for 169.99, the ASUS (two fan design) for 179.99 and the MSI TF one for 189.99

I plan on buying 5-6 cards and installing them into my As Rock BTC board. I plan on using powered risers, but I won't actually connect the power cables.

EVGA has the highest memory of them all, but if my non reference ASUS R9 290 has taught me anything, is that core clock doesn't always improve hashrate. (Need a Core of 880 to get decent kh/s)


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I plan on buying 5-6 cards and installing them into my As Rock BTC board. I plan on using powered risers, but I won't actually connect the power cables.


What kind of risers are we talking about? If it's USB-risers then you will have to power them, there's no choice. The cards won't start up otherwise.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> What kind of risers are we talking about? If it's USB-risers then you will have to power them, there's no choice. The cards won't start up otherwise.


they are the cheap molex ones you can find on eBay for 10$. The 12V lines are still in them, so they will power even if their molex connection isn't connected.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131036174019?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It may be because the VRAM used is Hynix BFR
> (see http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining/100#post_21878424)
> 
> what's likely the issue is they are set to run at 1.35V by default = 5 Ghz


I'm going to try them on another board with BAMT and see if I can push the khash up a bit. I did manage to get to 595 together, but it was pulling 75W each from the wall so it's not worth that extra bump at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> so which GTX is the best?
> 
> I see the EVGA (One fan design) for 169.99, the ASUS (two fan design) for 179.99 and the MSI TF one for 189.99
> 
> I plan on buying 5-6 cards and installing them into my As Rock BTC board. I plan on using powered risers, but I won't actually connect the power cables.
> 
> EVGA has the highest memory of them all, but if my non reference ASUS R9 290 has taught me anything, is that core clock doesn't always improve hashrate. (Need a Core of 880 to get decent kh/s)


My 780's can get a 13mhz core increase and improve my hash rates around 7-8khash if I decrease my mem clock by 240mhz.

I really am hoping to see a cudaminer update that's going to help out scrypt based coins, very very soon!!


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> so which GTX is the best?
> 
> I see the EVGA (One fan design) for 169.99, the ASUS (two fan design) for 179.99 and the MSI TF one for 189.99
> 
> I plan on buying 5-6 cards and installing them into my As Rock BTC board. I plan on using powered risers, but I won't actually connect the power cables.
> 
> EVGA has the highest memory of them all, but if my non reference ASUS R9 290 has taught me anything, is that core clock doesn't always improve hashrate. (Need a Core of 880 to get decent kh/s)


Seems to me, the best cards for coin mining are cards with the highest possible memory overclock.
Some memory overclocking is required to hash at more than 300 khash/s.
My stock MSI (dual fan) 750 Ti can easily run +400 OC on the memory. But +500 will eventually crash in cudaminer.
My stock Asus (dual fan) 750 Ti (with modded bios) is only 24/7 stable around +200 OC on the memory. However, it can run at +400 mem in cudaminer for 5-10 min before crashing.

My suspicion is that the Asus card needs better memory cooling to reach stable +400 mem OC.
My guess is that all GTX 750 and 750 Ti cards would benefit from better memory cooling to run stable at higher memory OC.
The question is .... what are some effective ways to cool memory on these cards?


----------



## RavenXBR

My Gigabyte OC is running stable with +135/+650.
It gives
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Seems to me, the best cards for coin mining are cards with the highest possible memory overclock.
> Some memory overclocking is required to hash at more than 300 khash/s.
> My stock MSI (dual fan) 750 Ti can easily run +400 OC on the memory. But +500 will eventually crash in cudaminer.
> My stock Asus (dual fan) 750 Ti (with modded bios) is only 24/7 stable around +200 OC on the memory. However, it can run at +400 mem in cudaminer for 5-10 min before crashing.
> 
> My suspicion is that the Asus card needs better memory cooling to reach stable +400 mem OC.
> My guess is that all GTX 750 and 750 Ti cards would benefit from better memory cooling to run stable at higher memory OC.
> The question is .... what are some effective ways to cool memory on these cards?


My Gigabyte OC is running stable with +135/+650 on Precision X.
It gives me an average rate of 300KHs without using the -H1 on cudaminer, that uses the CPU also. With that you gain at least 10KHs.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Stick to that till that promo ends, then start mining *ultracoin* or yacoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the cudaminer thread closely, over at bitcointalk.


Trying UTC right now...

Its normal to have a lower rate if compared with scrypt?
I was having around 59KHs with 1 GTX 750 Ti (scrypt gives me ~300KHs), but suddenly it dropped to 7KHs only.
*EDIT: rebooted the PC and went back to 58~59... a*

With parameters do you pass to cudaminer?
*EDIT: I'm using just the "-i 1" to have less lag on the screen.*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Trying UTC right now...
> 
> Its normal to have a lower rate if compared with scrypt?
> I was having around 59KHs with 1 GTX 750 Ti (scrypt gives me ~300KHs), but suddenly it dropped to 7KHs only.
> 
> With parameters do you pass to cudaminer?


Didn't receive a GTX 750 Ti yet, so no clue.

I'm using an R9 270 2gb, which should perform similarly or slightly worse than a 750 ti at scrypt-jane coins with higher n factors.
Doing 92kh/s on it at 1100/1200mhz..


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Didn't receive a GTX 750 Ti yet, so no clue.
> 
> I'm using an R9 270 2gb, which should perform similarly or slightly worse than a 750 ti at scrypt-jane coins with higher n factors.
> Doing 92kh/s on it at 1100/1200mhz..


Need to find a god set of parameters... =/
Using only "-i 1" to avoid screen lag.

EDIT: which pool do you use?
I'm using http://ultra.leetpools.com/


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Need to find a god set of parameters... =/
> Using only "-i 1" to avoid screen lag.
> 
> EDIT: which pool do you use?
> I'm using http://ultra.leetpools.com/


I'd like to see your Cudaminer .bat for Ultracoin. I know it is scrypt-jane but I don't know the Cudaminer equivalents of nfmin, nfmax and sj-time.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'd like to see your Cudaminer .bat for Ultracoin. I know it is scrypt-jane but I don't know the Cudaminer equivalents of nfmin, nfmax and sj-time.


I've tried several combinations and found that the best one for me is: *-l T5x11 -b 4096 -i 1 -a scrypt-jane:UTC*
*-l T5x11:* is what autotune always find. Tried some others but with worst results.
*-b 4096:* less is worst and higher brings no gain.
*-i 1:* slightly better than -i 0.
*-H:* its not suggested to use CPU on "jane", and -H 2 is default. Tried -H 1 and its worst. Just omit it.
*-m:* no difference using 0 or 1. Tried both and no gain. Just omit it.
*-C:* useless when choosing "T" kernel. Just omit it.

With this set, and cuda 32 bits, I'm achieving 63~64KHs with a Gigabyte OC +135/+650 (With scrypt I got 300KHs).
With cuda x64 its around 62KHs.



I'm will leave it mining all the night with this setup and in the morning will check if is stable and "profitable".


----------



## SR20DEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'd like to see your Cudaminer .bat for Ultracoin. I know it is scrypt-jane but I don't know the Cudaminer equivalents of nfmin, nfmax and sj-time.


For Ultracoin
cudaminer.exe -a scrypt-jane:UTC -o stratum+tcp://ultra.leetpools.com:3333 -u USER.X -p pass -m 1 -i 0 -l T5x12 -H 2

That works great on my EVGA FTW cards (or T30x2) but I can't get it to work on my Gigabyte Windforce cards.

Other differences:
On PC#3: EVGA GTX 750 TI FTW, Win7, Nvidia v334.89 driver, OE Bios, 1372MHz Core, 1650MHz ram, 67kh each on current UTC T5x12

On PC#2 Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti Windforce, Win 8.1, Nvidia v335.23 driver, (can't clock as high as EVGA) 33kh each on current UTC T30x1. Maybe I need a new bios.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR20DEN*
> 
> For Ultracoin
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt-jane:UTC -o stratum+tcp://ultra.leetpools.com:3333 -u USER.X -p pass -m 1 -i 0 -l T5x12 -H 2
> 
> That works great on my EVGA FTW cards (or T30x2) but I can't get it to work on my Gigabyte Windforce cards.


What average rate do you get in this case?


----------



## Aurosonic

Have you guys seen this ? : http://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/card.asp?Model=BTC%20PRO%20Kit



Hi-speed PCIe Data Transfer
SATA cable is better than IDE cable
Longer Cable Length
Easier for installing your system
Lower Voltage Drop
Offering adequate voltage for graphics cards
100% Compatible with PCIe x1 and PCIe x16 Slots
An out of the box solution
Machine Made
Compared to handmade cables, this cable is more reliable and durable with high quality control standards

Cant find this in stores though. Really want them


----------



## HothBase

Yes, I've seen that listed in some of my local online retailers, but never in stock. One retailer claims to be getting a batch in two days though. I found it when I was looking to buy my BTC board.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I've tried several combinations and found that the best one for me is: *-l T5x11 -b 4096 -i 1 -a scrypt-jane:UTC*
> *-l T5x11:* is what autotune always find. Tried some others but with worst results.
> *-b 4096:* less is worst and higher brings no gain.
> *-i 1:* slightly better than -i 0.
> *-H:* its not suggested to use CPU on "jane", and -H 2 is default. Tried -H 1 and its worst. Just omit it.
> *-m:* no difference using 0 or 1. Tried both and no gain. Just omit it.
> *-C:* useless when choosing "T" kernel. Just omit it.
> 
> With this set, and cuda 32 bits, I'm achieving 63~64KHs with a Gigabyte OC +135/+650 (With scrypt I got 300KHs).
> With cuda x64 its around 62KHs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm will leave it mining all the night with this setup and in the morning will check if is stable and "profitable".


With this rate I will mine around 7 Ultracoins a day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurosonic*
> 
> Have you guys seen this ? : http://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/card.asp?Model=BTC%20PRO%20Kit
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-speed PCIe Data Transfer
> SATA cable is better than IDE cable
> Longer Cable Length
> Easier for installing your system
> Lower Voltage Drop
> Offering adequate voltage for graphics cards
> 100% Compatible with PCIe x1 and PCIe x16 Slots
> An out of the box solution
> Machine Made
> Compared to handmade cables, this cable is more reliable and durable with high quality control standards
> 
> Cant find this in stores though. Really want them


Saw it other day:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/card.asp?Model=BTC%20PRO%20Kit

Must be expensive...


----------



## MetalPhreak

Those asrock risers are listed on a few aussie stores at around $30-35 each. No option for external power and expensive. They're still using pci-e x1 so no advantage really over the sub $20 USB3 risers. They're just using SATA cables instead of USB3.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I've tried several combinations and found that the best one for me is: *-l T5x11 -b 4096 -i 1 -a scrypt-jane:UTC*
> *-l T5x11:* is what autotune always find. Tried some others but with worst results.
> *-b 4096:* less is worst and higher brings no gain.
> *-i 1:* slightly better than -i 0.
> *-H:* its not suggested to use CPU on "jane", and -H 2 is default. Tried -H 1 and its worst. Just omit it.
> *-m:* no difference using 0 or 1. Tried both and no gain. Just omit it.
> *-C:* useless when choosing "T" kernel. Just omit it.
> 
> With this set, and cuda 32 bits, I'm achieving 63~64KHs with a Gigabyte OC +135/+650 (With scrypt I got 300KHs).
> With cuda x64 its around 62KHs.
> 
> I'm will leave it mining all the night with this setup and in the morning will check if is stable and "profitable".


Thanks for the info, man! Right now I am still mining scrypt but will want to transition gradually to this.


----------



## HACO

Is a 500w PSU (like Corsair CX500M) gonna be enough for six of these cards (with minor OC, no bios edit), on a normal system (Asrock H81 BTC and G1820) ?


----------



## SR20DEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> Is a 500w PSU (like Corsair CX500M) gonna be enough for six of these cards (with minor OC, no bios edit), on a normal system (Asrock H81 BTC and G1820) ?


Running scrypt I think you're going to be over 100% on a CX500 (rated 38 amps on the 12v rail, 456 watts). Right now I am running five EVGA cards on a CX600 and the whole system draws 500 watts running scrypt-jane and about 550-575 watts on scrypt.. So 575*0.80= about 460 watts in the system. Yours will be more efficient with that CPU and lower clocks but not enough to make up the difference.

A


----------



## HACO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR20DEN*
> 
> Running scrypt I think you're going to be over 100% on a CX500 (rated 38 amps on the 12v rail, 456 watts). Right now I am running five EVGA cards on a CX600 and the whole system draws 500 watts running scrypt-jane and about 550-575 watts on scrypt.. So 575*0.80= about 460 watts in the system. Yours will be more efficient with that CPU and lower clocks but not enough to make up the difference.
> 
> A


So it's safer to go with a CX600, right?


----------



## SR20DEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> What average rate do you get in this case?


As stated in my post. 67kh per card on the EVGA and about 33kh with the Gigabyte.

I have tried the settings you listed, thank you for that, but any time I use the -b switch on my Gigabyte cards they run incredibly slow. I am obviously missing something but I have been spending all my time making six 290Xs work on one system (severe PITA).

Those EVGA cards that half the people in this thread said not to by are by far my most reliable miners. At this point i'd be happy to sell my Gigabyte cards and replace them with EVGA.


----------



## SR20DEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> So it's safer to go with a CX600, right?


It should run just fine but if you're going to buy something anyway I'd go just a little bit higher. Perhaps a CX750 or equivalent. And if you're the one paying for the power you might even want to get a Gold or Platinum certified PSU.

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/power-supply/#m=11&sort=a9


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> So it's safer to go with a CX600, right?


Yep, I saw 470watts at the wall with 5 cards and about 540 watts with 6. 600 watts is good if you don't plan on flashing the bios, which in my opinion isn't worth it unless you get free or extremely cheap electric.


----------



## HACO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR20DEN*
> 
> It should run just fine but if you're going to buy something anyway I'd go just a little bit higher. Perhaps a CX750 or equivalent. And if you're the one paying for the power you might even want to get a Gold or Platinum certified PSU.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/power-supply/#m=11&sort=a9


Great point, yeah, I'll get a gold PSU in the region of 600 watts.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> So it's safer to go with a CX600, right?


The RM650 looks like a good choice.
Its 90% efficient and had some good reviews, BUT, there's a whole thread here saying that its crap.
Now I'm "lost".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR20DEN*
> 
> As stated in my post. 67kh per card on the EVGA and about 33kh with the Gigabyte.
> 
> I have tried the settings you listed, thank you for that, but any time I use the -b switch on my Gigabyte cards they run incredibly slow. I am obviously missing something but I have been spending all my time making six 290Xs work on one system (severe PITA).
> 
> Those EVGA cards that half the people in this thread said not to by are by far my most reliable miners. At this point i'd be happy to sell my Gigabyte cards and replace them with EVGA.


Sorry, didn't notice the value in the post.
So we are achieving similar rates (around 65K).

My Gigabyte GV-N75TOC-2GI is doing pretty well so far.

I tested the "-b" parameter because there's an example with it inside the cudaminer README.TXT.
It worked for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Apparently 2gb of ram is enough---didn't know that!

If you set virtual memory to 8192mb you can use high thread concurrency on amd rigs...not sure if it helps nvidia but it probably does too.


----------



## SR20DEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> My Gigabyte GV-N75TOC-2GI is doing pretty well so far.
> 
> I tested the "-b" parameter because there's an example with it inside the cudaminer README.TXT.
> It worked for me.


So you're getting 60+kh on the Gigabyte card running those settings? What OS and drivers are you using?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR20DEN*
> 
> So you're getting 60+kh on the Gigabyte card running those settings? What OS and drivers are you using?


Windows 7 64 bits with last NVIDIA Driver.

Here's my results:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining/550#post_21955187


----------



## ivanlabrie

A guy's claiming his 750ti has 960 cuda cores...wth?

One of these: http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2253

He posted a 400kh/s cudaminer screenshot too.


----------



## SR20DEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> A guy's claiming his 750ti has 960 cuda cores...wth?
> 
> One of these: http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2253
> 
> He posted a 400kh/s cudaminer screenshot too.


The first reports about the 750 ti did show 960 cores and a 156mm2 die size. From that I have wondered if the current chip is a hobbled version of that, however none of the expert review/test sites have reported so. Also, GPUz reports the 750 Ti die size of 148mm2.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR20DEN*
> 
> The first reports about the 750 ti did show 960 cores and a 156mm2 die size. From that I have wondered if the current chip is a hobbled version of that, however none of the expert review/test sites have reported so. Also, GPUz reports the 750 Ti die size of 148mm2.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5737700#msg5737700

Edit: nevermind, misread the screenshot. It's two 750ti's in there, doing 204kh/s each lol


----------



## superegophobia

So I got two 750 non-ti and am getting about 260 khash and 250'ish on the other at stock settings (tweaked the config and using the CPU to hash as well). When I bump the memory clock to +400 I get the faster one to 270 khash. The core clock crashes out even with minimal OC on both so I've left that off until figuring out the voltage thing. Haven't done any stability tests yet but how do I find out the max safe voltage increase for my cards? Do you just start bumping the voltage and watch the temperatures or is there a 'safe max' for specific cards (maybe from the manufacture?) Kinda new to OC'ing graphics cards.

Also if I end up swapping the slower 750 for a 750 ti what's the general consensus on which brand is best?


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superegophobia*
> 
> So I got two 750 non-ti and am getting about 260 khash and 250'ish on the other at stock settings (tweaked the config and using the CPU to hash as well). When I bump the memory clock to +400 I get the faster one to 270 khash. The core clock crashes out even with minimal OC on both so I've left that off until figuring out the voltage thing. Haven't done any stability tests yet but how do I find out the max safe voltage increase for my cards? Do you just start bumping the voltage and watch the temperatures or is there a 'safe max' for specific cards (maybe from the manufacture?) Kinda new to OC'ing graphics cards.
> 
> Also if I end up swapping the slower 750 for a 750 ti what's the general consensus on which brand is best?


Neat to have quantitative results like this. For me, EVGA has been best out of Zotac, ASUS, and MSI WRT to 750 Ti models.


----------



## roadhero

Hi guys, I'm having an issue with my rig setup and cards. This is my first nVidia rig and been running it with x86 Win7. Cudaminer seems to crash when cards are either in overclocked or in stock mode, software like Afterburner, Gpu Tweak and OC Guru just crash the system. I'm pretty sure the issue is with the cards brand, these ASUS 750Ti just really suck at OC'ing - hardly breaking 280 kh/s barrier per card with a 5 card setup:

Biostar H61B, 1*PCIe 16x, 5*PCIe 1x
2Gb RAM
32 GB SSD
Celeron G1620
XFX XXX Edition 750W PSU
Win7 pro x86
5*ASUS GTX 750Ti, all on 1 to 16 powered risers (seems that the problem is here?)

The longest I've run before Cudaminer crashing is about 8hrs. Does anyone have nice Kepler bios settings I can flash or other remedy to break the 300 kh/s per card barrier on these crappy ASUS cards?


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadhero*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm having an issue with my rig setup and cards. This is my first nVidia rig and been running it with x86 Win7. Cudaminer seems to crash when cards are either in overclocked or in stock mode, software like Afterburner, Gpu Tweak and OC Guru just crash the system. I'm pretty sure the issue is with the cards brand, these ASUS 750Ti just really suck at OC'ing - hardly breaking 280 kh/s barrier per card with a 5 card setup:
> 
> Biostar H61B, 1*PCIe 16x, 5*PCIe 1x
> 2Gb RAM
> 32 GB SSD
> Celeron G1620
> XFX XXX Edition 750W PSU
> Win7 pro x86
> 5*ASUS GTX 750Ti, all on 1 to 16 powered risers (seems that the problem is here?)
> 
> The longest I've run before Cudaminer crashing is about 8hrs. Does anyone have nice Kepler bios settings I can flash or other remedy to break the 300 kh/s per card barrier on these crappy ASUS cards?


I have two of those...kind of gave up on them and left them stock for stability's sake. On my ToDo, is to try and get them > 270 stable...but not a huge rush to do that as I expect it to be painful. If you can figure out what entry to adjust in the voltage table in KBT--left me know, but upping the voltage may help. These cards to indeed suck for OC'ing. Sorry, I don't have more positive news. I have no problem getting ~315 kH/s from my EVGA cards on the powered x1-x16 risers.


----------



## roadhero

*gfgrimm*, got them running from 270 to 285 kH/s stable by modifying BIOS, will post the .rom here when I get home today. Any further OC'ing crashes drivers as I said earlier. It seems that ~+100 GPU and +400 MEM are the limits for these cards to run stable.

Also tried flashing all available BIOSes from other manufacturers, just to see if it'd work. The one and only I lack is Gigabyte's BIOS, would like to see it's settings for both Gigabyte 750Ti's they have. Can you guys *please dump Gigabyte 750Ti BIOS with GPU-Z and post it here*, please?

Help is greatly appreciated, I will continue to move on with ASUS as these are the only cards I have, will also share most stable configs with community soon.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guys go with a XFX550W Pro cheap and pretty good PSU easily handles 5 750ti's i ma going with the MSI OC versions with no 6pin connection they do just as well as the others and ppl are reporting 300hash with 45w







so lets see how 5 of these will do


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadhero*
> 
> *gfgrimm*, got them running from 270 to 285 kH/s stable by modifying BIOS, will post the .rom here when I get home today. Any further OC'ing crashes drivers as I said earlier. It seems that ~+100 GPU and +400 MEM are the limits for these cards to run stable.
> 
> Also tried flashing all available BIOSes from other manufacturers, just to see if it'd work. The one and only I lack is Gigabyte's BIOS, would like to see it's settings for both Gigabyte 750Ti's they have. Can you guys *please dump Gigabyte 750Ti BIOS with GPU-Z and post it here*, please?
> 
> Help is greatly appreciated, I will continue to move on with ASUS as these are the only cards I have, will also share most stable configs with community soon.


Here. Dumped it with nvflash, but it shouldn't matter.

GV-N75TOC-2GI.zip 126k .zip file


----------



## roadhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Here. Dumped it with nvflash, but it shouldn't matter.
> 
> GV-N75TOC-2GI.zip 126k .zip file


Thanks! Will get back with results tonight for all struggling ASUS 750Ti owners. ASUS, what a shame...









Does anybody have *GIGABYTE GTX 750 Ti WindForce 2X OC BIOS*, by any chance? That's the 1215/1294/5400 MHz - GPU/Boost/Memory one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rvbarton

I've skimmed through this forum and am surprised about the low hashrates that I've seen people get. I'm using "VisionTek 900505 Radeon HD 7850 Video Card - 2048MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16), 1x Dual-Link DVI-I, 2x Mini DisplayPort, 1x HDMI, DirectX 11, Dual-Slot, CrossFireX, Eyefinity" http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2313500, and with slight overclocking, I'm getting around 300k hash.




Its been running non-stop for over a week now, and I'm quite pleased. When I can, I'm going to build a rig with 5 of these in it. I'm mining Litecoin. Not sure if the type of coin matters, but I Just thought I'd share my results.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvbarton*
> 
> I've skimmed through this forum and am surprised about the low hashrates that I've seen people get. I'm using "VisionTek 900505 Radeon HD 7850 Video Card - 2048MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16), 1x Dual-Link DVI-I, 2x Mini DisplayPort, 1x HDMI, DirectX 11, Dual-Slot, CrossFireX, Eyefinity" http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2313500, and with slight overclocking, I'm getting around 300k hash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been running non-stop for over a week now, and I'm quite pleased. When I can, I'm going to build a rig with 5 of these in it. I'm mining Litecoin. Not sure if the type of coin matters, but I Just thought I'd share my results.


This thread is for 750TIs, you have a 7850 so you are in the wrong thread. Also FYI 7850s normally put out 350-400khs so you still have some tweaking to do.


----------



## rvbarton

thanks for the heads up. Sorry to post in the wrong forum.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> This thread is for 750TIs, you have a 7850 so you are in the wrong thread. Also FYI 7850s normally put out 350-400khs so you still have some tweaking to do.


Without mention the power consumption... tsc tsc


----------



## dph314

Hey guys. Just had a question about these- USB 3.0 PCI riser

Reviews said people were getting the same hashrate, but I just hooked two of these up for my 750's and it brought them down from over 300khash/s to 260. Am I missing something? Same clocks, software, everything. I know USB has a much lower bandwidth, but it can't even handle 750's? Plus the only reason I gave them a try is because I saw people with much more powerful cards saying they were getting the same hashrate as without them.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> This thread is for 750TIs, you have a 7850 so you are in the wrong thread. Also FYI 7850s normally put out 350-400khs so you still have some tweaking to do.


Wait, something's goofy with his post. He's talking about a 7850 but his screenshots clearly showing 750ti as the hardware?


----------



## rvbarton

you are correct ccRicer. I just noticed that my hardware is setup as a 750 ti. I bought the 7850 from Tigerdirect, but it's being shown as a 750 ti. I'm confused now as well..

I just checked the installation driver and everything, and it is showing up as a 750ti. Any idea why that could be?


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadhero*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm having an issue with my rig setup and cards. This is my first nVidia rig and been running it with x86 Win7. Cudaminer seems to crash when cards are either in overclocked or in stock mode, software like Afterburner, Gpu Tweak and OC Guru just crash the system. I'm pretty sure the issue is with the cards brand, these ASUS 750Ti just really suck at OC'ing - hardly breaking 280 kh/s barrier per card with a 5 card setup:
> 
> The longest I've run before Cudaminer crashing is about 8hrs. Does anyone have nice Kepler bios settings I can flash or other remedy to break the 300 kh/s per card barrier on these crappy ASUS cards?


My stock dual fan Asus card (with bios mod) was only stable at +200 memory OC.
+250 memory OC was only stable on cool days with the case door open.
But now, I am running at +400 memory OC in a poorly cooled, closed case, and hope to OC higher, after switching to a better case with more airflow.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club/220#post_21961757


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvbarton*
> 
> you are correct ccRicer. I just noticed that my hardware is setup as a 750 ti. I bought the 7850 from Tigerdirect, but it's being shown as a 750 ti. I'm confused now as well..
> 
> I just checked the installation driver and everything, and it is showing up as a 750ti. Any idea why that could be?


Looks like you bought a 750ti and not a 7850, should probably go check your order history on Tigerdirect.


----------



## rvbarton

okay, I'm a dumba$$. I got my cards mixed up as I'm running two different computers.

I do have the EVGA GeForce GTX 750Ti Superclock w/G-SYNC Support 2GB GDDR5 128bit, Dual-Link DVI-I, HDMI, DP 1.2 Graphics Card.

as I mentioned previously, I am getting around 300k hash. Please see attached screenshot:


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvbarton*
> 
> very odd. Here is what I bought:
> 
> VisionTek 900505 Radeon HD 7850 Video Card - 2048MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16), 1x Dual-Link DVI-I, 2x Mini DisplayPort, 1x HDMI, DirectX 11, Dual-Slot, CrossFireX, Eyefinity.
> 
> I'm on the phone (on hold) with Tigerdirect right now...
> 
> But the odd thing is that if this is a 750ti, I'm getting some really good hashrates, wouldn't you agree?


How did you not know what was in the package when you opened it? Was this an open-box item?


----------



## roadhero

OK guys, this is what I have at the moment, with this BIOS I'm getting over 270 Kh/s on all four cards, it runs quite stable. Next thing I'm going to try is wait and see if somebody has Gigabyte Windforce OC'd BIOS meanwhile applying extra TIM thanks to *Partol*.

mod.zip 127k .zip file


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadhero*
> 
> OK guys, this is what I have at the moment, with this BIOS I'm getting over 270 Kh/s on all four cards, it runs quite stable. Next thing I'm going to try is wait and see if somebody has Gigabyte Windforce OC'd BIOS meanwhile applying extra TIM thanks to *Partol*.


Let me know how the extra TIM works for you.
Which TIM are you using?

I used Kepler Bios Tweaker to undervolt and increase TDP by only one notch to 39500.
Currently, my Asus card (with bios mod) is running at 1254MHz, 1.05V, 3100 mem, 75% fan speed, 68C gpu, ~305khash/s with -H 1
next I will focus on lower gpu temperature in order to OC higher.

My stock dual-fan MSI 750 Ti (with stock bios) is running at 1268MHz, 1.056V, 3100 mem, 70% fan speed, 49C gpu, ~305khash/s with -H 1


----------



## gfgrimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Just had a question about these- USB 3.0 PCI riser
> 
> Reviews said people were getting the same hashrate, but I just hooked two of these up for my 750's and it brought them down from over 300khash/s to 260. Am I missing something? Same clocks, software, everything. I know USB has a much lower bandwidth, but it can't even handle 750's? Plus the only reason I gave them a try is because I saw people with much more powerful cards saying they were getting the same hashrate as without them.


Make sure you have flag with riser: -H 1


----------



## gfgrimm

Update for the thread...
One of my EVGA 750 Ti FTW cards shorted out within a few days of running it. May be related to BIOS power mod. Probably not, since the BIOS power modification isn't that great a difference from what they put in the stock BIOS. Either way, looks like it's time to RMA.


----------



## kr00t0n

So I have added my new KFA2 low profile card to my Gigabyte rig.

Copied my X86 Cuda folder, adjusted the bat so it was -d 1 and my original is -d 0, and ran both bats.

My Giga card runs fine as normal, but the KFA2 is running at 15% hash, only using 15% of it's power limit, but showing 99% GPU usage in Afterburner.

Any ideas?


----------



## RavenXBR

Have someone tried *Vertcoin*?

Here what I've got (~150KHs):



Used the x86 version(x64 as usual is a little bit worse) and tested all combination of the traditional parameters.
This was the set that gave me the best results: *-l T10x16 -i 0 -C 2 --algo=scrypt:2048*

Remember to first run without the *"-l"* parameter to see what autotune will suggest to you and replace my suggested value if needeed.

*--algo=scrypt:2048* is what vertcoin.org says to use.

I did not use the "-H" parameter because I don't want to stress my CPU (even know if it works with this algorythm).


----------



## roadhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Let me know how the extra TIM works for you.
> Which TIM are you using?
> 
> I used Kepler Bios Tweaker to undervolt and increase TDP by only one notch to 39500.
> Currently, my Asus card (with bios mod) is running at 1254MHz, 1.05V, 3100 mem, 75% fan speed, 68C gpu, ~305khash/s with -H 1
> next I will focus on lower gpu temperature in order to OC higher.
> 
> My stock dual-fan MSI 750 Ti (with stock bios) is running at 1268MHz, 1.056V, 3100 mem, 70% fan speed, 49C core, ~305khash/s with -H 1


Will do so tomorrow at fellow PC workshop, need to use plyers to get the screw with warranty sticker out as they're picky towards the things like that @ my country









Isn't that -H 1 flag meant to engage CPU in mining? Curious if I should use it in my 5 card setup. Would you be kind to share the Tweaker settings? I am going to try all the tuning combos available before putting the bad boy to headless mining.

*UPD:*
Got to clean that nasty tape off the aluminum and it's getting off really hard. What compound suits best for that? I'm planning to use thermal pads on mem chips, to see if that would be a good solution.

*Partol*, may I ask you to share the BIOS you have as running stable over 24Hrs with any decent hashrate has been practically impossible.


----------



## MetalPhreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Just had a question about these- USB 3.0 PCI riser
> 
> Reviews said people were getting the same hashrate, but I just hooked two of these up for my 750's and it brought them down from over 300khash/s to 260. Am I missing something? Same clocks, software, everything. I know USB has a much lower bandwidth, but it can't even handle 750's? Plus the only reason I gave them a try is because I saw people with much more powerful cards saying they were getting the same hashrate as without them.


They have absolutely nothing to do with USB3 besides the fact they use the USB cable to carry the pci-e signals. The limit is because you are using only x1 PCI-e lane. Unless you plug the card into an x4, x8, or x16 slot with the appropriate width riser, it'll be limiting the bandwidth a bit.


----------



## fatadxb

does windows 7 work with 6 GPUs ? and How?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatadxb*
> 
> does windows 7 work with 6 GPUs ? and How?


Yes, it should work the same as with 1-5 cards, no tricks involved.


----------



## fatadxb

thanks alot


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kr00t0n*
> 
> So I have added my new KFA2 low profile card to my Gigabyte rig.
> 
> Copied my X86 Cuda folder, adjusted the bat so it was -d 1 and my original is -d 0, and ran both bats.
> 
> My Giga card runs fine as normal, but the KFA2 is running at 15% hash, only using 15% of it's power limit, but showing 99% GPU usage in Afterburner.
> 
> Any ideas?


Use the parameter -d 0,1 to let cudaminer know you want to use both cards and use -H 2 for the miner to offload all the work to the GPU, which is enabled by default. (I have to use this to keep a consistent clock speed on my second 780).


----------



## HACO

I'm having an issue, with cudaminer and 6 750Ti's. Basically for 5 of them I get around 290 KH/s contentiously but for one of the them, it's always around 30 KH/s. Any ideas?

I'm using this:

cudaminer -i 0 -C 1 -m 1 -l T10x24 -H 2


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> I'm having an issue, with cudaminer and 6 750Ti's. Basically for 5 of them I get around 290 KH/s contentiously but for one of the them, it's always around 30 KH/s. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm using this:
> 
> cudaminer -i 0 -C 1 -m 1 -l T10x24 -H 2


Your drivers for that card crashed, restart the whole rig and it should be fine.

Also get rid of the -C1 and -H 2 tags in your config line they are doing nothing at all.


----------



## HACO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> Your drivers for that card crashed, restart the whole rig and it should be fine.
> 
> Also get rid of the -C1 and -H 2 tags in your config line they are doing nothing at all.


Thanks! Solved the problem. Yeah I was experimenting with other values but eventually went back to default as they were the best.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadhero*
> 
> Isn't that -H 1 flag meant to engage CPU in mining? Curious if I should use it in my 5 card setup. Would you be kind to share the Tweaker settings? I am going to try all the tuning combos available before putting the bad boy to headless mining.


Try -H 1 and -H 0 and -H 2.
Use the setting which gives most hash rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadhero*
> 
> Got to clean that nasty tape off the aluminum and it's getting off really hard. What compound suits best for that? I'm planning to use thermal pads on mem chips, to see if that would be a good solution..


I slowly pulled the tape off with my fingers. not so difficult.

Removing the TIM stuck to the heatsink was very difficult. I used the dull side of a razor (box cutter).
alcohol or water + cloth to shine the metal

At first, I used a thermal pad, but it was too thick. not enough space between memory and heatsink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadhero*
> 
> *Partol*, may I ask you to share the BIOS you have as running stable over 24Hrs with any decent hashrate has been practically impossible.


Most likely, your Asus cards are unstable because the memory is overheating. I use MSI Afterburner to overclock the memory.
I don't overclock memory in the bios. Only thing I did in the bios is a tiny TDP increase from 38500 to 39500 and undervolt a little (by increasing the boost table).
My bios will not help to stabilize your card.

The only way to get high hashrate with the dual fan Asus card is to mod it. If I bought 5 Asus cards, I would try to return them and get something else instead.


----------



## craterloads

Hope this helps anyone thinking of going with 750 Ti's

Alright changed PSU from an EVGA 650w Gold to a Seasonic 760w Platinum, and have got rig up and running flawlessly.

Yes the Seasonic is a bit overkill @ £130 but the only other option was the Corsair RM750 / RM650 Gold, but it had terrible reviews and forums are littered with complaints. I know a few folks on here are using them without issue though.

XFX PSU's should be fine too, basically you want / need single rail PSU's. All Seasonics, most Corsair, XFX and a few others are single rail. Why single rail is needed, because you will be drawing (6 card rig) 6x 5Amp on the 12V rail = 30Amp+ @ around 360/400watts. On multi rail PSU's your Molex/SATA rails simply cant manage that amperage for example like my EVGA 650w Gold can only supply a Maximum of 20Amp per rail (4 rails) max of 53Amp combined.

Further more I went for a 760w Unit because from reading reviews the maximum efficiency on these units / most units is around the 50%-60% load mark, so out of curiosity wanted to see how much energy I would save compared to running at 70% capacity on the EVGA.

*Here are the specs + actual costs*

Asrock H81 Pro BTC @ £55
Intel G3220 @ £44
8GB GSkill DDR3 @ £60
6 x USB Risers @ £78 (£13 each)
120GB Crucial M5 SSD @ £55
Seasonic 760w Platinum @ £133
6 x MSI 750Ti Gamings @ £702 (£117) (got some ingame voucher which I should be able to sell)
Frame - £75 (can omit as isn't crucial)

Total = £1202

So some pics of the rig, had a frame spare lying around so thought might as well use, if I didn't wouldn't have bothered as just an extra expense.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Performance Scrypt*

Only had 24 hours to test, so need to do some more. This particular setting crashed after about 4 hours so needs some little tweaking but you get a rough idea. Stock bios

Settings

+175 Core
+450 Mem
Temps - 45c-55c (across all cards 55c being max)
Fans - 35%
Power Draw at wall - 440w
Hash - 1760kh/s (293kh/s each)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









As I mention above in regards to choosing this Platinum PSU, it is pulling only 440w at the wall maximum @ 58% load. The EVGA 650w Gold was pulling around 455-460w at the wall @ 70% load. So a minimum 15w saving, lol isn't much but curiosity answered.

*Performance Scrypt Jane*

Now this setting is rock solid 24hr stable, run over night. This some wiggle room to improve as you can see the OC is lower than the above scrypt settings, so somewhere in between will be right. Stock bios

+150 Core
+400 Mem
Temps - 45c-55c (across all cards 55c being max)
Fans - 35%
Power Draw at wall - 430w
Hash - 375kh/s (62kh/s each)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa328/Craterloads/001.jpg



This nets around 53 UTC per day and will take around 8 months to break even. Although UTC is undervalued at the moment, I reakon could get that down to around 6months mining more profitable coins and on Betarigs once mux sorts it out to work with cudaminer.



Anyone fancy doing something similar for AMD cards, 270x etc to compare? Whislt 6-8months is not great (280x is around 4-5months) one thing worth mentioning is this rig is completely silent and outputs very very little heat.


----------



## ccRicers

Ultracoin diff is on the rise, now up to 7.4. So those prices have to be updated already







I'm still on the Ghash's Litecoin pool for the bonuses, and when that's over who knows what'll be the best coin to mine.


----------



## RavenXBR

Very good info *craterloads* just posted... +1.

The single rail is really something important to care.
My desktop PSU has 500W but divided in 2 rails.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Ultracoin diff is on the rise, now up to 7.4. So those prices have to be updated already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on the Ghash's Litecoin pool for the bonuses, and when that's over who knows what'll be the best coin to mine.


I've stayed with Ghash while bonus was x2.
Then I spent sometime with UTC.
Then VTC (Better than UTC by now IMO).
... and now I'll stick with AUR 'til its airdrop (looks promissing).



After that I shall return to VTC.


----------



## AlphaC

ASUS cards have memory cooling issues because the bottom of the heatsink has no airflow and the memory doesn't get contact with it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club/220#post_21961757
Quote:


> After the second TIM application .... +400 mem is now stable in cudaminer. Have not tested higher.
> There is a consequence. My gpu temperature increased by 3C, partly due to higher performance in cudaminer, but perhaps also due to added memory heat.


----------



## dotaduck

Is it better to run:

A. One instance of all the gpus hashing to same worker?

B. Multiple instance of all gpus hashing to same worker?

C. Multiple instance of all gpus hashing to different workers?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Is it better to run:
> 
> A. One instance of all the gpus hashing to same worker?
> 
> B. Multiple instance of all gpus hashing to same worker?
> 
> C. Multiple instance of all gpus hashing to different workers?


Same thing...mine with all cards on the same instance, pointing to one worker per rig if you want some basic online monitoring. Otherwise mine with a single worker.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Is it better to run:
> 
> A. One instance of all the gpus hashing to same worker?
> 
> B. Multiple instance of all gpus hashing to same worker?
> 
> C. Multiple instance of all gpus hashing to different workers?


I mine with an instant and worker per a GPU because if I have a crash while I am away only one GPU goes down, it allows me to see the performance of each gpu much easier when Im both at home and away and it also allows me to tweak and tune individual gpus while the others continue mining.


----------



## Poena

Im currently mining with 5 x Gigabyte.

Here's my set-up

MSI Z77 MPower
3570k
700W Silverstone PSU
3 x GTX 750ti on the mobo
2 x GTX 750ti on 16x to 1x rises (USB/powered)

OC setting +180Mhz on core and +700Mhz on memory. 0,0125 overvoltage. (temp 38C to 58C at 100%)
(OC setting are not optimal yet...)

I'm getting 290khash/s with the riser and 305 on the mobo.

Cudaminer settings I'm not sure yet... The only settings that seems to really do a difference is -l T5x24 and -H 1


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> I mine with an instant and worker per a GPU because *if I have a crash while I am away only one GPU goes down*, it allows me to see the performance of each gpu much easier when Im both at home and away and it also allows me to tweak and tune individual gpus while the others continue mining.


Good point... never thought that.
Have you noticed some difference on the rate if comparing one cudaminer for all with one for each?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poena*
> 
> Im currently mining with 5 x Gigabyte.
> 
> Here's my set-up
> 
> MSI Z77 MPower
> 3570k
> 700W Silverstone PSU
> 3 x GTX 750ti on the mobo
> 2 x GTX 750ti on 16x to 1x rises (USB/powered)
> 
> OC setting +180Mhz on core and +700Mhz on memory. 0,0125 overvoltage. (temp 38C to 58C at 100%)
> (OC setting are not optimal yet...)
> 
> I'm getting 290khash/s with the riser and 305 on the mobo.
> 
> Cudaminer settings I'm not sure yet... The only settings that seems to really do a difference is -l T5x24 and -H 1


- H 1 gives a good boost because uses CPU also.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> I mine with an instant and worker per a GPU because if I have a crash while I am away only one GPU goes down, it allows me to see the performance of each gpu much easier when Im both at home and away and it also allows me to tweak and tune individual gpus while the others continue mining.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Good point... never thought that.
> Have you noticed some difference on the rate if comparing one cudaminer for all with one for each?
> - H 1 gives a good boost because uses CPU also.


When I combined all my cards into one worker, I was getting on average 100 Kh/s to the pool than I would be having one separate worker for each card. I do this as well, to check on all the cards individually in case one of the card's drivers crash and Cudaminer starts throwing errors.

But sometimes even TeamViewer becomes unresponsive when one card crashes, no matter which one, and I have to reboot the whole thing. Never had to deal with that in Linux/SSH


----------



## ivanlabrie

Linux is way better...screen ./cudaminer

screen -ls

kill process id

That fixed 99% of the miner crashes. Sometimes you do have to reboot but you never lose remote control.

Also, mining scrypt is kind of a moot point guys, these pups mine heavycoin like there's no tomorrow and use half the power at it, also try yacoin, ultracoin, and similar memory intensive algorithms (vertcoin ain't bad)


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Linux is way better...screen ./cudaminer
> 
> screen -ls
> 
> kill process id
> 
> That fixed 99% of the miner crashes. Sometimes you do have to reboot but you never lose remote control.


Only problem is, I couldn't get Cudaminer to compile correctly, or even sometimes get Ubuntu or Xubuntu to boot correctly with Nvidia cards. It was way easier when I was using AMD cards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Only problem is, I couldn't get Cudaminer to compile correctly, or even sometimes get Ubuntu or Xubuntu to boot correctly with Nvidia cards. It was way easier when I was using AMD cards.


Yeah, I know...I won't compile it myself...there is a new linux distro for nvidia, it's 3gb, have yet to download and test it myself.

Using BAMT 1.6 on the amd cards and windows 7 64 on the nvidia ones. Got a 750 ti WF today. so cute next to the 780 wf lol


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I know...I won't compile it myself...there is a new linux distro for nvidia, it's 3gb, have yet to download and test it myself.
> 
> Using BAMT 1.6 on the amd cards and windows 7 64 on the nvidia ones. Got a 750 ti WF today. so cute next to the 780 wf lol


I'm just gonna wait on the next BAMT when Cudaminer is integrated. I hope I can do some decent OCing for them too. I have the 750 Ti's that don't have 6-pin connectors and don't overvolt so it's nothing major.

And when I retire one of those cards from the mining setup, I will use it for an awesome SFF build.

By the way, anyone have any experience using a 16x-16x riser with these cards? Does performance drop a bit with them?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Also, mining scrypt is kind of a moot point guys, these pups mine heavycoin like there's no tomorrow and use half the power at it


What's that "vote stuff" on Heavycoin?


----------



## e6ug

i am trying to mine vertcoin with cudaminer and cant seem to figure it out.

can someone give me an autotune bat file example ? i will be mining with a 750ti and 560ti in the same pc. Thanks

this setup is working fine for ltc and doge, but would like to try vertcoin.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> What's that "vote stuff" on Heavycoin?


Miners and anyone who has stake on Heavycoin can vote for the next block rewards, capped to a maximum limit. The interesting part is that greedy side of you might vote for a high block reward, but that would be short sighted as it produces a lot of coins in a short time and might make them lose their value. If you have more stake/supply in the coins, you would prefer a lower block payout, making the coins harder to mine.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> What's that "vote stuff" on Heavycoin?


A feature, built in the coin. You can vote via the mining program, to decide new features or changes in the coin, democratically.
Pretty cool


----------



## ccRicers

These new features being put into coins are pretty cool and, NXT talk aside I feel this is actually the next generation as it is directly evolving from standard scrypt coins.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> i am trying to mine vertcoin with cudaminer and cant seem to figure it out.
> 
> can someone give me an autotune bat file example ? i will be mining with a 750ti and 560ti in the same pc. Thanks
> 
> this setup is working fine for ltc and doge, but would like to try vertcoin.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining/590#post_21963505


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining/590#post_21963505


Thanks Raven. got it working.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> These new features being put into coins are pretty cool and, NXT talk aside I feel this is actually the next generation as it is directly evolving from standard scrypt coins.


+1

I like hvc mining, really power efficient!

I'm running at 15mh/s with a 780 and a 750 ti oced +130 core and +300 mem so far. didn't try for more.

Gigabyte Windforce, both cards, like father and son in the mines lol


----------



## RavenXBR

Trying HVC too, 4500khs with gtx750.
Looks the best option at the moment,

I've changed coins 4 times this week, lol.

When I manage to build my 4 GPU rig, will put each one on a different coin. My personal Multipool, hehe

EDIT:
How many confirmations HVC needs? Looks it takes an eternity.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> I like hvc mining, really power efficient!
> 
> I'm running at 15mh/s with a 780 and a 750 ti oced +130 core and +300 mem so far. didn't try for more.
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce, both cards, like father and son in the mines lol


Heavycoin sounds tempting. What's the preferred HVC miner for Nvidia cards? I've started mining Ultracoin and I should be getting 0.011 BTC my first day with 270 Kh/s with my 4 cards.


----------



## craterloads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Trying HVC too, 4500khs with gtx750.
> Looks the best option at the moment,
> 
> I've changed coins 4 times this week, lol.
> 
> When I manage to build my 4 GPU rig, will put each one on a different coin. My personal Multipool, hehe
> 
> EDIT:
> How many confirmations HVC needs? Looks it takes an eternity.


Any settings for HVC?

No idea how to mine this coin, googled for last 30mins not any closer!

What miner does it use?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Trying HVC too, 4500khs with gtx750.
> Looks the best option at the moment,
> 
> I've changed coins 4 times this week, lol.
> 
> When I manage to build my 4 GPU rig, will put each one on a different coin. My personal Multipool, hehe
> 
> EDIT:
> How many confirmations HVC needs? Looks it takes an eternity.


What pool?

You can try the fugue256 algo, I'm mining fuguecoin solo right now, 230mh/s with a 780 and 750 ti.
It's way faster than amd, same with hvc...I like it xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Heavycoin sounds tempting. What's the preferred HVC miner for Nvidia cards? I've started mining Ultracoin and I should be getting 0.011 BTC my first day with 270 Kh/s with my 4 cards.


UTC is not as good right now but if you hold it might pay off. Same with microcoin. Same settings, good coins to mine, like Yacoin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Any settings for HVC?
> 
> No idea how to mine this coin, googled for last 30mins not any closer!
> 
> What miner does it use?


No settings, grab cminer from cbuchner1's github page. Easy to find it, look for cminer, then click on releases and download it.
Edit the bat file and don't use 1gh! Use heavycoinpool, we need more hashrate and it's the best pool for nvidia miners right now.


----------



## craterloads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No settings, grab cminer from cbuchner1's github page. Easy to find it, look for cminer, then click on releases and download it.
> Edit the bat file and don't use 1gh! Use heavycoinpool, we need more hashrate and it's the best pool for nvidia miners right now.


is this the right one https://heavycoinpool.com/downloads/cudaminer-heavycoinpool.zip

no bat file but copied these settings from heavypools

ccminer.exe -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.heavycoinpool.com:5333 -u myuser -p mypass -v 512

is that right?

theres also ccminer

https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases?


----------



## dotaduck

Thanks all!

Mining vertcoins now. Should I mine hvc for maybe a day or two?


----------



## craterloads

Getting around 25,000 using x86 miner on 6x750Ti's

Is that about right?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> +1
> 
> I like hvc mining, really power efficient!
> 
> I'm running at 15mh/s with a 780 and a 750 ti oced +130 core and +300 mem so far. didn't try for more.
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce, both cards, like father and son in the mines lol


Which miner are you using?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> is this the right one https://heavycoinpool.com/downloads/cudaminer-heavycoinpool.zip
> 
> no bat file but copied these settings from heavypools
> 
> ccminer.exe -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.heavycoinpool.com:5333 -u myuser -p mypass -v 512
> 
> is that right?
> 
> theres also ccminer
> 
> https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases?


Yup, same thing...I prefer using cbuchner's binaries, I'm not sure I trust other sources.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Mining vertcoins now. Should I mine hvc for maybe a day or two?


I'd say mine HVC for a while, watch out for rotocoin, and try to mine some vert or buy to hold.
I got to 492kh/s now, 150 on the 750ti and 344 on the 780, scrypt:2048 for VTC.

Way more power than HVC though, not sure if I can mine this all day, at least not till it's winter here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Getting around 25,000 using x86 miner on 6x750Ti's
> 
> Is that about right?


Sounds about right!







Can you measure power draw with a killawatt? I'm sure the 750 ti's use something like 25-30w mining hvc. Maybe less!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Which miner are you using?


For what? HVC? The only nvidia miner, Christian Buchner's ccminer or whatever it's called.


----------



## ccRicers

Today I have installed a new EVGA 750 *non-*Ti Superclocked card on my main rig for testing, and liking the results so far for Scrypt-Jane and Scrypt-N mining. It cost me $140 plus shipping but I believe Newegg has it cheaper.

For both coins I tried, the cards are at stock settings. I copied almost exactly the same Cudaminer options I had for my EVGA 750 Ti SC launch configs, but made changes to the kernel settings and device names. Auto-tune was used to determine the kernel setting on each one.

First I mined Vertcoin, which auto-tune determined T8x12 to be the best kernel config. Couldn't find any other better combination. This setup has the card mining an average of 129 to 130 Kh/s, with a roughly 5 Kh/s range. My other config options are _--algo=scrypt:2048 -l auto -H 2 -C 1 -i 0 -b 4096_.



With Ultracoin, the auto-tune picked T4x12. This gives an average of 57 Kh/s and rarely goes outside of the 56-58 range. Config options are _-a scrypt-jane:UTC -l auto -b 4096 -i 1_.



I was expecting having half the memory of the 750 Ti and 128 less Cuda cores to be a big detriment to mining these coins, but not at all. I believe a 10% decrease in stock performance is worth the price savings over the 750 Ti, so if you want to get started with Cuda mining at sub-$140 card prices, this might be a good choice to go with.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Today I have installed a new EVGA 750 *non-*Ti Superclocked card on my main rig for testing, and liking the results so far for Scrypt-Jane and Scrypt-N mining. It cost me $140 plus shipping but I believe Newegg has it cheaper.
> 
> For both coins I tried, the cards are at stock settings. I copied almost exactly the same Cudaminer options I had for my EVGA 750 Ti SC launch configs, but made changes to the kernel settings and device names. Auto-tune was used to determine the kernel setting on each one.
> 
> First I mined Vertcoin, which auto-tune determined T8x12 to be the best kernel config. Couldn't find any other better combination. This setup has the card mining an average of 129 to 130 Kh/s, with a roughly 5 Kh/s range. My other config options are _--algo=scrypt:2048 -l auto -H 2 -C 1 -i 0 -b 4096_.
> 
> 
> 
> With Ultracoin, the auto-tune picked T4x12. This gives an average of 57 Kh/s and rarely goes outside of the 56-58 range. Config options are _-a scrypt-jane:UTC -l auto -b 4096 -i 1_.
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting having half the memory of the 750 Ti and 128 less Cuda cores to be a big detriment to mining these coins, but not at all. I believe a 10% decrease in stock performance is worth the price savings over the 750 Ti, so if you want to get started with Cuda mining at sub-$140 card prices, this might be a good choice to go with.


Curious to see what the power draw of these cards are. Also, would you mind just running a normal scrypt coin and post the results of that? I'd be interested in getting a few single slot 750's if the power draw is low enough.


----------



## craterloads

How do you run autotune?

Ivanlabrie

Rig is in another room and not connected to kilowatt. I'll get it checked in morning. Was using 430w jane and 440w scrypt


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> How do you run autotune?
> 
> Ivanlabrie
> 
> Rig is in another room and not connected to kilowatt. I'll get it checked in morning. Was using 430w jane and 440w scrypt


Nice, thanks!

@cc: try yacoin and cry...xD


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice, thanks!
> 
> @cc: try yacoin and cry...xD


I'm actually giving Heavycoin a go with the GPU right now. Seems to average about 3500 Kh/s with the 750, and the whole system kind of chugs and lags unlike with Vertcoin or Ultracoin. I'm not sure if there's a way to limit the "intensity" with ccminer but the program is still very new.

[edit] Heavycoin makes my cards run so quiet!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> How do you run autotune?


Use "-l auto" in the .bat file.


----------



## HACO

My PC crashes (BSoD) after a while of mining (usually 5-6 hours), and it sometimes turns off, and sometimes restarts. These are the specs:

Asrock H81 BTC (latest bios)
6x 750 Ti
4GB ram
windows 7 Pro 64 bit (installed all updates)
32GB SSD
650w PSU

I have attached the dump, it's related to cudaminer and afterburner. but I don't understand much from it. Can anyone have a look?

dumps.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'm actually giving Heavycoin a go with the GPU right now. Seems to average about 3500 Kh/s with the 750, and the whole system kind of chugs and lags unlike with Vertcoin or Ultracoin. I'm not sure if there's a way to limit the "intensity" with ccminer but the program is still very new.
> 
> [edit] Heavycoin makes my cards run so quiet!


yeah I can go with 50% or less fan speed...sips power, amazing stuff!

Christian Buchner said he'll publish an updated compute 3.5 enabled windows version soonish. Should give the 750's a performance boost. He reported a 100% increase in speed in fuguecoin.


----------



## roadhero

My short report on ASUS GTX 750Ti cooling. So far not so good, I'm still trying to tweak the BIOS just to get the card run stable. Anything over +400 MEM is giving errors and artifacts under Win7 with drivers crashing and BSOD. Coming from AMD mining I strive to go with Linux and setting up Nvidias has also been a pain in the ...

Now back to cooling, first you need to get rid of black scotch tape and all the sticky residue it leaves:



A blurry pic of how the card looks like after that, was trying to see if i fit 1mm thick aluminum pads in between the mem and heatsink:



I have used 1 mm thermal pads on the mem chips, these fit just right:





Finally, installing the pads on the chips:



My core temperature has raised a tiny bit even on stock clocks mining, just as Partol stated earlier. Would love to test Partol's BIOS and see if it helps in any way


----------



## popolo88

hello, im new to here and also im interested in the so called Green Mining (750 ti mining), and i was planning to buy the Inno3D 750 Ti OC Green Edition, and the specs is better than the Zotac 750 ti single fan. Is it worth buying for mining? planning to buy 12 pcs. Do you have reviews for it? pls let me know. thanks. more power to this community


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popolo88*
> 
> hello, im new to here and also im interested in the so called Green Mining (750 ti mining), and i was planning to buy the Inno3D 750 Ti OC Green Edition, and the specs is better than the Zotac 750 ti single fan. Is it worth buying for mining? planning to buy 12 pcs. Do you have reviews for it? pls let me know. thanks. more power to this community


I haven't seen any reviews yet...we know for a fact the PNY and Zotac dual fan cards are solid, single fan probably too.
The Gigabyte one is decent, I've been testing one and it performs on par with the others.

Avoid Asus and Msi?


----------



## popolo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I haven't seen any reviews yet...we know for a fact the PNY and Zotac dual fan cards are solid, single fan probably too.
> The Gigabyte one is decent, I've been testing one and it performs on par with the others.
> 
> Avoid Asus and Msi?


yeah, i googled all day about inno3d but there is no review, perhaps its a bad mining gpu card? I hope someone answer my question.


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popolo88*
> 
> yeah, i googled all day about inno3d but there is no review, perhaps its a bad mining gpu card? I hope someone answer my question.


I havent even seen them for sale so its hard to say. If you want to try I would just order 1 and see how it works out before dumping the money on 6+. Looking at the specs the core clock is really low, I wouldnt expect more than 260khs out of the box and it will require a lot of overclocking to get to 300khs.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Any settings for HVC?
> 
> No idea how to mine this coin, googled for last 30mins not any closer!
> 
> What miner does it use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What pool?
> 
> You can try the fugue256 algo, I'm mining fuguecoin solo right now, 230mh/s with a 780 and 750 ti.
> It's way faster than amd, same with hvc...I like it xD
> UTC is not as good right now but if you hold it might pay off. Same with microcoin. Same settings, good coins to mine, like Yacoin.
> No settings, grab cminer from cbuchner1's github page. Easy to find it, look for cminer, then click on releases and download it.
> Edit the bat file and don't use 1gh! Use heavycoinpool, we need more hashrate and it's the best pool for nvidia miners right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Which miner are you using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> yeah I can go with 50% or less fan speed...sips power, amazing stuff!
> 
> Christian Buchner said he'll publish an updated compute 3.5 enabled windows version soonish. Should give the 750's a performance boost. He reported a 100% increase in speed in fuguecoin.


The miner for Heavycoin(HVC) is *ccminer* from the same developer of *cudaminer*.

He just compiled the 2.0 cuda kernel version, but, this blog(a very good one IMO) compiled the 3.5 one:
http://cryptomining-blog.com/1591-ccminer-nvidia-cuda-gpu-miner-for-heavycoin-and-fuguecoin-now-available/

If you have issues with not founding some DLL, the article explain how to solve it.

I runned 13 hours of it and got 4500KHs average and earned 50 coins with one Gigabyte GTX750 Ti OC.
I used the x64 version because it gave me more stable rates and less "booooos".
As ccminer is not well polished yet, you have no "-i" command to prevent lag on your screen, so, if you have only one computer as me, you'll have issues using it while mining HVC.

I'm using this pool: http://hvc.1gh.com/
Just create a .BAT with the following command:
*ccminer.exe -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://hvcpool.1gh.com:5333 -u WALLET -p x -v 512*
Instead of "WALLET" type your wallet code.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> The miner for Heavycoin(HVC) is *ccminer* from the same developer of *cudaminer*.
> 
> He just compiled the 2.0 cuda kernel version, but, this blog(a very good one IMO) compiled the 3.5 one:
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/1591-ccminer-nvidia-cuda-gpu-miner-for-heavycoin-and-fuguecoin-now-available/
> 
> If you have issues with not founding some DLL, the article explain how to solve it.
> 
> I runned 13 hours of it and got 4500KHs average and earned 50 coins with one Gigabyte GTX750 Ti OC.
> I used the x64 version because it gave me more stable rates and less "booooos".
> As ccminer is not well polished yet, you have no "-i" command to prevent lag on your screen, so, if you have only one computer as me, you'll have issues using it while mining HVC.
> 
> I'm using this pool: http://hvc.1gh.com/
> Just create a .BAT with the following command:
> *ccminer.exe -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://hvcpool.1gh.com:5333 -u WALLET -p x -v 512*
> Instead of "WALLET" type your wallet code.


Can you try fuguecoin to compare with the dev's updated binaries? He claims 80mh/s on a 750 ti. I get 46mh/s now.


----------



## craterloads

Utc l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> The miner for Heavycoin(HVC) is *ccminer* from the same developer of *cudaminer*.
> 
> He just compiled the 2.0 cuda kernel version, but, this blog(a very good one IMO) compiled the 3.5 one:
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/1591-ccminer-nvidia-cuda-gpu-miner-for-heavycoin-and-fuguecoin-now-available/
> 
> If you have issues with not founding some DLL, the article explain how to solve it.
> 
> I runned 13 hours of it and got 4500KHs average and earned 50 coins with one Gigabyte GTX750 Ti OC.
> I used the x64 version because it gave me more stable rates and less "booooos".
> As ccminer is not well polished yet, you have no "-i" command to prevent lag on your screen, so, if you have only one computer as me, you'll have issues using it while mining HVC.
> 
> I'm using this pool: http://hvc.1gh.com/
> Just create a .BAT with the following command:
> *ccminer.exe -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://hvcpool.1gh.com:5333 -u WALLET -p x -v 512*
> Instead of "WALLET" type your wallet code.


Thanks, excellent post and very helpful.

Just wanted to ask is there any way to check hash rates or pay-outs on hvc.1gh.com, done about 90mins on there (using the standard ccminer) and no payouts to my wallet. Switched to the other miner you linked to now.

Like on other pools I can see how much I have in my wallet, then can transfer over etc. On this pool I have no idea if ive even connected or gained any coins.

Edit, figured it!! Just have to type address into website.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Can you try fuguecoin to compare with the dev's updated binaries? He claims 80mh/s on a 750 ti. I get 46mh/s now.


Ok, will try later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Utc l
> Thanks, excellent post and very helpful.
> 
> Just wanted to ask is there any way to check hash rates or pay-outs on hvc.1gh.com, done about 90mins on there (using the standard ccminer) and no payouts to my wallet. Switched to the other miner you linked to now.
> 
> Like on other pools I can see how much I have in my wallet, then can transfer over etc. On this pool I have no idea if ive even connected or gained any coins.
> 
> Edit, figured it!! Just have to type address into website.


Maybe others have same doubt:
Below the "TWEETS" there's USER STATS.
Fill your wallet and click SUBMIT.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Can you try fuguecoin to compare with the dev's updated binaries? He claims 80mh/s on a 750 ti. I get 46mh/s now.


With this .conf file in wallet...
listen=1
server=1
daemon=1
rpcuser=RavenX
rpcpassword=teste
rpcport=9089
addnode=192.200.115.101

...tried these on 3.5 version:

ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o stratum+tcp://127.0.0.1:9089 -O RavenX:teste -R 10
Nothing. Search eternally.

ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o stratum+tcp://127.0.0.1:9089 -u RavenX -p teste -R 10
Nothing. Search eternally.

ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o stratum+tcp://127.0.0.1:9089 -u RavenX -p teste -R 10 -q -s 1 -t 1
Nothing. Search eternally.

ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o stratum+tcp://fc.minepool.cc:10029 (+ any combination of parameters)
Always crash ccminer

Will not waste my time on this until more precise info appears.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> With this .conf file in wallet...
> listen=1
> server=1
> daemon=1
> rpcuser=RavenX
> rpcpassword=teste
> rpcport=9089
> addnode=192.200.115.101
> 
> ...tried these on 3.5 version:
> 
> ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o stratum+tcp://127.0.0.1:9089 -O RavenX:teste -R 10
> Nothing. Search eternally.
> 
> ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o stratum+tcp://127.0.0.1:9089 -u RavenX -p teste -R 10
> Nothing. Search eternally.
> 
> ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o stratum+tcp://127.0.0.1:9089 -u RavenX -p teste -R 10 -q -s 1 -t 1
> Nothing. Search eternally.
> 
> ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o stratum+tcp://fc.minepool.cc:10029 (+ any combination of parameters)
> Always crash ccminer
> 
> Will not waste my time on this until more precise info appears.


Got it...
I'm an idiot... Cannot use stratum.

Here's:
ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o http://127.0.0.1:9089 -u u -p p (using default .conf file)

But it keeps hashing and no "yay".
*EDIT: It's obvious. Solo mining with 1 GPU will not "win" over huge rigs.*


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Got it...
> I'm an idiot... Cannot use stratum.
> 
> Here's:
> ccminer.exe -a fugue256 -o http://127.0.0.1:9089 -u u -p p (using default .conf file)
> 
> But it keeps hashing and no "yay".
> *EDIT: It's obvious. Solo mining with 1 GPU will not "win" over huge rigs.*


Wow, that's too bad. Guess I'll stick with Heavycoin and Ultracoin for now... could it still be possible to get 0.01 BTC per day on five 750 Ti's? The Ultracoin pools are on are a bit weird, their pool stats project 25% more coins than what I'm actually getting per hour, and these are conservative estimates.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, that's too bad. Guess I'll stick with Heavycoin and Ultracoin for now... could it still be possible to get 0.01 BTC per day on five 750 Ti's? The Ultracoin pools are on are a bit weird, their pool stats project 25% more coins than what I'm actually getting per hour, and these are conservative estimates.


I'll stick with VTC during the day because I need to use the computer, and at night with HVC.

Probably next month I can afford to buy some PC parts to put my GPU running independently of my desktop.
Then I'll adding more GPUs with time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, that's too bad. Guess I'll stick with Heavycoin and Ultracoin for now... could it still be possible to get 0.01 BTC per day on five 750 Ti's? The Ultracoin pools are on are a bit weird, their pool stats project 25% more coins than what I'm actually getting per hour, and these are conservative estimates.


You'll make more money with other coins probably...utc is good though, specially after the next n factor change.

I'd reccomend solo mining fuguecoin and selling at nxt-e or holding till it gets to cryptsy. Same with other alts not there already.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'll make more money with other coins probably...utc is good though, specially after the next n factor change.
> 
> I'd reccomend solo mining fuguecoin and selling at nxt-e or holding till it gets to cryptsy. Same with other alts not there already.


I'm having the same problems as Raven has with ccminer crashing with a fuguecoin config.


----------



## RavenXBR

Try the command I posted.
It works, but, solo mining won't give you nothing with low rates.

We need a pool ASAP.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Try the command I posted.
> It works, but, solo mining won't give you nothing with low rates.
> 
> We need a pool ASAP.


I have 5 GPUs so I'll give this a try when I get back home.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have 5 GPUs so I'll give this a try when I get back home.


Good.
Tell us the results please...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Good.
> Tell us the results please...


Soon to tell, but I mined my first block already after an hour and 15 minutes using a combined 190 Mh/s. This screen shot is from my 4 card rig, and I have a regular GTX 750 on another one.



I can't seem to get the maximum hashrate as high as yours, even though my core speeds are slightly higher. Maybe it's that you have a different card from mine. Did you use the 32 bit or 64 bit miner?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I can't seem to get the maximum hashrate as high as yours, even though my core speeds are slightly higher. Maybe it's that you have a different card from mine. Did you use the 32 bit or 64 bit miner?


I have a Gigabyte Ti OC.
Used x64 ccminer on a Win 7 x64.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Ti OC.
> Used x64 ccminer on a Win 7 x64.


Using the x64 miner as well. My best card is a EVGA SC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

My only card is a Giga wf oc...same as the 780 xD


----------



## popolo88

still, no one gets a review about the Inno3d 750 ti, but its specs is better than the zotac non-oc but cheaper. And they have 5 pcs here. I hope I can find a review of it before buying those 5 pcs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, if you're looking for a coin to mine with nvidia cards, join me at heavycoinpool, they have a bonus making it the most profitable coin for GTX 780 and 750ti users.

When that's over we can migrate to either yac, utc, vtc or maxcoin (those are pretty much tied in profitability, with max ahead on 780/780ti and 750ti cards).

We need more hash to find more blocks and get that sweet bonus, so come on!

https://heavycoinpool.com/index.php?page=statistics&action=pool


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, if you're looking for a coin to mine with nvidia cards, join me at heavycoinpool, they have a bonus making it the most profitable coin for GTX 780 and 750ti users.
> 
> When that's over we can migrate to either yac, utc, vtc or maxcoin (those are pretty much tied in profitability, with max ahead on 780/780ti and 750ti cards).
> 
> We need more hash to find more blocks and get that sweet bonus, so come on!
> 
> https://heavycoinpool.com/index.php?page=statistics&action=pool


I was mining heavycoin with CCMiner for a day or so - but I had an issue where the miner would crash ever 6 hours or so, I'll have to try it again except on stock clocks this time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I was mining heavycoin with CCMiner for a day or so - but I had an issue where the miner would crash ever 6 hours or so, I'll have to try it again except on stock clocks this time.


It doesn't crash cause of instability...it's a bug that will get fixed on the next release (as well as the need to keep chrome open).

I run cgwatcher and make it open the program again if it closes. (scheduled actions), or maybe use task scheduler in windows?

I'm currently mining yac on two R7 240s and hvc on the 750ti and 780 for a combined hash rate of 15mh/s.
join heavycoinpool if you decide to mine it...we need to find more blocks, and the bonus makes it better than the other alts.


----------



## ccRicers

TIL Cgwatcher works on Cudaminer and CCminer









So should I stop with Fuguecoin for now? I solo mined a total of 7 blocks over the past 12 hours.


----------



## Poena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, if you're looking for a coin to mine with nvidia cards, join me at heavycoinpool, they have a bonus making it the most profitable coin for GTX 780 and 750ti users.
> 
> When that's over we can migrate to either yac, utc, vtc or maxcoin (those are pretty much tied in profitability, with max ahead on 780/780ti and 750ti cards).
> 
> We need more hash to find more blocks and get that sweet bonus, so come on!
> 
> https://heavycoinpool.com/index.php?page=statistics&action=pool


I just move from 1Gh to heavypool. Doing arround 20000khash/s with my 5 750ti.


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> TIL Cgwatcher works on Cudaminer and CCminer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So should I stop with Fuguecoin for now? I solo mined a total of 7 blocks over the past 12 hours.


7?? i have only found 3 in the past 10 hrs using 330m.


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, if you're looking for a coin to mine with nvidia cards, join me at heavycoinpool, they have a bonus making it the most profitable coin for GTX 780 and 750ti users.
> 
> When that's over we can migrate to either yac, utc, vtc or maxcoin (those are pretty much tied in profitability, with max ahead on 780/780ti and 750ti cards).
> 
> We need more hash to find more blocks and get that sweet bonus, so come on!
> 
> https://heavycoinpool.com/index.php?page=statistics&action=pool


i just moved one of my computers to this pool. i am getting an average of 6500 khash/s with 2 cards a 750ti and 560 ti.

using this code ccminer.exe -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.heavycoinpool.com:5333 -u user -p x -v 512

i am still really new to mining. anything i should change to get more hash?


----------



## ccRicers

It's been an hour and a half and so far I have gotten 16 Heavycoin (unconfirmed) with about 18 Mh/s. Does this sound good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> i just moved one of my computers to this pool. i am getting an average of 6500 khash/s with 2 cards a 750ti and 560 ti.
> 
> using this code ccminer.exe -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.heavycoinpool.com:5333 -u user -p x -v 512
> 
> i am still really new to mining. anything i should change to get more hash?


Use EVGA Precision to overclock your GPU and memory (easiest) or find a BIOS that you can flash that lets you push more voltage and stability.

CCminer is still a barebones mining program, but there will be updates in the future that will let you tweak more performance settings there.


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> TIL Cgwatcher works on Cudaminer and CCminer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So should I stop with Fuguecoin for now? I solo mined a total of 7 blocks over the past 12 hours.


out of the 7 blocks did you get rewarded all coins? i found three blocks, but only received 100 coins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> It's been an hour and a half and so far I have gotten 16 Heavycoin (unconfirmed) with about 18 Mh/s. Does this sound good?
> Use EVGA Precision to overclock your GPU and memory (easiest) or find a BIOS that you can flash that lets you push more voltage and stability.
> 
> CCminer is still a barebones mining program, but there will be updates in the future that will let you tweak more performance settings there.


Thanks for the reply. i have the tdp mod and + 100 gpu +300 mem on my 750ti .
it seems like the 560ti hashes just as fast as the moded oc'd 750ti while mining heavycoin.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> out of the 7 blocks did you get rewarded all coins? i found three blocks, but only received 100 coins.
> Thanks for the reply. i have the tdp mod and + 100 gpu +300 mem on my 750ti .
> it seems like the 560ti hashes just as fast as the moded oc'd 750ti while mining heavycoin.


Yeah, I got 50 coins for each block so a total of 350 coins. Maybe one of your blocks is orphaned.


----------



## psikogeek

I am running heavycoin on a GTX 750 (non Ti) undervolted to 1.024V at 3350 khash/sec at 143 - 96 = 47 Watts at the wall through a Corsair CX400 power supply. (~82% efficiency if has not decayed)

GPU clock at 1267MHz. (offset = -78)

In regular stock (overclocked) scrypt, I get 240 - 255 khash/sec from 80 -85 Watts. Undervolted, I get 220 - 242 khash/sec from 65 watts. Starting a 3-D game gives the upper end of that range buy adding 20 watts. Chrome Flash does nothing.

Thanx for Partol for help undervolting.


----------



## RavenXBR

"Fugue news":
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5829230#msg5829230

Trying now at: http://dwarfpool.com/fc
Didn't manage to work on US pool, only on EU.

x64:


x86:
gives 2~3 MHs more than x64.


----------



## ccRicers

A boost for Maxwell? That's us


----------



## RavenXBR

2 blocks found in the pool


----------



## RavenXBR

More than 10 Fuguecoins in one hour.
Pool says I'm with 373MHs...


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> 2 blocks found in the pool


im jumping in


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> im jumping in


gogo

Coin just need an exchange.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> gogo
> 
> Coin just need an exchange.


nxt-e...but it sucks. Vote at cryptoaltex!!!

https://www.cryptoaltex.com/index.php?page=newcoin


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> nxt-e...but it sucks. Vote at cryptoaltex!!!
> 
> https://www.cryptoaltex.com/index.php?page=newcoin


Voted... thx for the tip.

Pool at 38GHs now.
It would be good to reach 100+


----------



## RavenXBR

New coin starting now: RotoCoin (same algo as VTC)


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> New coin starting now:
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=516138.0


I think bitcointalk just went down. Got to that thread then everything went down, getting 502 bad gateway messages. Looking for a coin to swap my miners on to for the weekend. Was going to go for doge or LTC but I like jumping on new and upcoming coins to, it's more fun to see tons of Yay!!s.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> I think bitcointalk just went down. Got to that thread then everything went down, getting 502 bad gateway messages. Looking for a coin to swap my miners on to for the weekend. Was going to go for doge or LTC but I like jumping on new and upcoming coins to, it's more fun to see tons of Yay!!s.


https://twitter.com/Rotocoin

well well...


----------



## Americonfusion

Think I am going to throw all my miners on this on the poolerino pool since I have an account there already. Hopefully I can get my 265/270x rig up and running tonight then I can have 6mhs+ going.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> Think I am going to throw all my miners on this on the poolerino pool since I have an account there already. Hopefully I can get my 265/270x rig up and running tonight then I can have 6mhs+ going.


I'm with everything ready to start mining it.
Also using poolerino.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mining on amd rigs...nvidia still at dwarf/fugue.


----------



## RavenXBR

Mining Rotocoin at: http://rt2.hashfever.com/

As far as I know is the pool with more rate now.
Will keep an eye on others.


----------



## killer-x

Rotocoin difficulty to the moon. Uhhh I guess I'll go back to fugue coin with my low hash rate.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Rotocoin difficulty to the moon. Uhhh I guess I'll go back to fugue coin with my low hash rate.


I still don't understand exactly how the difficult works.
Could someone give a "for dummies" explanation?

thx... ;-)


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I still don't understand exactly how the difficult works.
> Could someone give a "for dummies" explanation?
> 
> thx... ;-)


I'm not quite sure exactly either, so take my response with a grain of salt.









From what I've gathered, the more people that are mining the coin (higher total hashrate), the higher the difficulty goes.

Higher difficulty means it's harder to mine coins. In theory, the price of the coin should go up as the difficulty rises, but I'm not sure about a coin that has just launched.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> I'm not quite sure exactly either, so take my response with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've gathered, the more people that are mining the coin (higher total hashrate), the higher the difficulty goes.
> 
> Higher difficulty means it's harder to mine coins. In theory, the price of the coin should go up as the difficulty rises, but I'm not sure about a coin that has just launched.


Hmmm, got it, pretty simple.

Thx.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Hmmm, got it, pretty simple.
> 
> Thx.


No problem.

Well it will be interesting to see where rotocoin goes...


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> Well it will be interesting to see where rotocoin goes...


IPO coins will be send at block 120!

https://twitter.com/Rotocoin/status/447191545243262976


----------



## RavenXBR

https://coin-swap.net/market/RT2/


----------



## e6ug

rotocoin seems to really bog my 750ti rigs. maybe just my settings?

i switched back to heavycoin on one rig, fugue on another, and mining roto with my gaming pc.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> rotocoin seems to really bog my 750ti rigs. maybe just my settings?
> 
> i switched back to heavycoin on one rig, fugue on another, and mining roto with my gaming pc.


What k/h are you getting? You should get about half of normal scrypt. I'm pulling ~135 k/h on my risered 750tis.


----------



## RavenXBR

I'm jealous of you guys, hehe.

So many rigs and GPUs...


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> What k/h are you getting? You should get about half of normal scrypt. I'm pulling ~135 k/h on my risered 750tis.


Same as VTC... 150KHs.


----------



## e6ug

yeah about 130-140 ribbon risers, but on both my 4 card and 5 card rigs a lot of hashing between (yay!!!)'s but hashing right along on my gaming pc.


----------



## e6ug

what software you guys using to remotely connect to your windows mining rigs? i am using teamviewer and it only works 1/2 the time. also how much ram should i run in my rigs. both rigs are running win7 64? sorry for all the newb questions, just learning as i go.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> what software you guys using to remotely connect to your windows mining rigs? i am using teamviewer and it only works 1/2 the time. also how much ram should i run in my rigs. both rigs are running win7 64? sorry for all the newb questions, just learning as i go.


I'd reccomend 8gb, and eventually move to a linux box...problem is we don't have the software yet, so we're stuck with windows with these cards.
Using linux as is right now would be a pain, and remotely managing windows is already pretty sucky. (crashes way more frequently and can't be recovered remotely).


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> TIL Cgwatcher works on Cudaminer and CCminer


AFAIK CGWatcher does not work with Cudaminer!?

CudaManager does: http://www.reddit.com/r/cudamanager
Allows you to set backup pools as well!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> AFAIK CGWatcher does not work with Cudaminer!?
> 
> CudaManager does: http://www.reddit.com/r/cudamanager
> Allows you to set backup pools as well!


I should try the new version...last one used to slow down cudaminer so I ditched it.


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I should try the new version...last one used to slow down cudaminer so I ditched it.


Just tried it myself, costs about 75kh/s... not worth it imho.
My pool is rarely down. Like once every two weeks for at most an hour.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> Just tried it myself, costs about 75kh/s... not worth it imho.
> My pool is rarely down. Like once every two weeks for at most an hour.


Yeah, I don't get it...lol

I'm mining fugue at dwarfpool...nxt-e sucks though, hope it gets a better exchange soon, same as with Bitleu, the romanian coin.


----------



## RavenXBR

Mined around 12 hours of rotocoin with a single GPU and got 0.023141.
Dif felt from 219 to 83 now.

Now I'm back to VTC. I really liked this one.
VTC/BTC is going up these days.

I need a secong GPU ASAP, so I can keep one on a preferred coin an the other on not so popular ones.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Mined around 12 hours of rotocoin with a single GPU and got 0.023141.
> Dif felt from 219 to 83 now.
> 
> Now I'm back to VTC. I really liked this one.
> VTC/BTC is going up these days.
> 
> I need a secong GPU ASAP, so I can keep one on a preferred coin an the other on not so popular ones.


I'm on Vertcoin as well, I'm making a nice amount per day with my 750 Ti's and AMD rig, but the 750 Ti's are way more efficient than my 7850/7950.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm on Vertcoin as well, I'm making a nice amount per day with my 750 Ti's and AMD rig, but the 750 Ti's are way more efficient than my 7850/7950.


If you don't mind to share the "numbers": How many 750's will have mining VTC and how many coins you get a day?

thx


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> If you don't mind to share the "numbers": How many 750's will have mining VTC and how many coins you get a day?
> 
> thx


I have four 750 Ti's and I'm making around 0.01 BTC per day, or ~2.8 VTC with just them. With my 7850 & 7950 added into the mix that brings the total up to around 0.018 BTC per day, or 5 VTC.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I have four 750 Ti's and I'm making around 0.01 BTC per day, or ~2.8 VTC with just them. With my 7850 & 7950 added into the mix that brings the total up to around 0.018 BTC per day, or 5 VTC.


Nice, thx for the info.

I'm waiting this month(my first mining straight) to finish to see how much my electricity bill will rise.
If its inside my forecast, I will start buiding my 4x 750 rig.


----------



## RavenXBR

New interesting coin launching tomorrow:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=494229.0
https://twitter.com/H2Ocoin


----------



## e6ug

i pulled all my 750ti's off roto poolerino last night. glad i did, guess it was down most the night..

Back up and running now 2195 hh's


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> i pulled all my 750ti's off roto poolerino last night. glad i did, guess it was down most the night..
> 
> Back up and running now 2195 hh's


Lucky.

I was using http://rt2.hashfever.com/


----------



## ccRicers

So would you stick with Rotocoin with the 750 Ti or move them to Vertcoin?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So would you stick with Rotocoin with the 750 Ti or move them to Vertcoin?


I'm at Vertcoin now.

Need to earn some BTC to buy more GHs at PB Mining next week.


----------



## e6ug

vertcoin seems to mine better. just trying to get 1 rotocoin. i also like the heavycoin and fuge, really easy to mine with low temps on my cards, but not sure if they will ever be worth anything.. imo vert is the way to go with the 750ti but that is coming from a newbi.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> vertcoin seems to mine better. just trying to get 1 rotocoin. i also like the heavycoin and fuge, really easy to mine with low temps on my cards, but not sure if they will ever be worth anything.. imo vert is the way to go with the 750ti but that is coming from a newbi.


I'm not sure about Fugue yet, but VTC seems better to me if compared with UTC and HVC.
Mining VTC at https://vert.bitcrush.info/

Haven't tried MAXCOIN yet.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> I'm not quite sure exactly either, so take my response with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've gathered, the more people that are mining the coin (higher total hashrate), the higher the difficulty goes.
> 
> Higher difficulty means it's harder to mine coins. In theory, the price of the coin should go up as the difficulty rises, but I'm not sure about a coin that has just launched.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Hmmm, got it, pretty simple.
> 
> Thx.


There is more to it than that though. Originally the expectation was price would not change according to diff. Since the same flow of coins is mined regardless of difficulty. However that was with the assumptions the same amount of people would be mining but with just faster hardware with no added users.

What tends to happen is the difficulty is also a indication that more people are using the coin and mining it. So price often scales up with difficulty. The truth should be somewhere in the middle. In a given year hardware should get faster therefore difficulty will go up regardless of new users adopting or using a coin (in this scenario the exchange rate shouldn't change much if there was no reward halving). But when the new users adopt the coin and want to buy it and use it this should cause coin to go up in value and therefore difficulty will increase to follow too fill in the gaps of profitability vs exchange rate.

*To answer the original question though how does difficulty increase work and why.* Its simple really. Each coin is designed to have confirmation at a certain time frame. Example Bitcoin is set to have a block every 10 min. Litecoin is set to have a block every 2.5 min. This will never change. Difficulty is set to pace the blockchain out so you have a block every 10 min (Which is a confirmation as well). So in a 10 day period for the most part there has always been the same about of blocks found. Weather there is only 100 people mining with CPU's or 500,000 people mining with ASIC's, it will always try to have 2016 blocks every 10 days which is every 10 min there should be a block (on average, with BTC).

Now if suddenly for what ever reason everyone mining bitcoin turned there machines off. And only 1000 CPU miners left there machines on mining. Then the difficulty would adjust really really low again to make calculations to find a block on average every 10 min again for those 1000 CPU miners collectively.

So that's the basic idea on how and why it works. Now you can look at any coin and they all work the same. Some coins retarget very quick, like every 10 blocks the difficulty will change to keep the pace of blocks the same. And some coins will have shorter block times like 40 seconds or a minute. As long as you know the block time and block retarget rate, you can get a good idea on how the difficulty will work for any given coin.

The original 2016 retarget is very long and any new coins coming out with 2016 block retargets should be avoided. The problem with these retargets on small coins is its very easy for them to get abandon. If it takes 2000 more blocks until the next retarget and only a few people are mining that coin it may never retarget and even the few guys left mining it will leave for something more profitable. Then you will not have any confirmations for any transaction and the coin is dead, because if no blocks are mining then no confirmations will be processed and you will not be able to send money to anyone.

So this is why you will mostly see new coins using short retargets. BTC and LTC don't have much to worry about in that arena since there well established value will make it easy to reach the next 2016 block retarget with ease.


----------



## RavenXBR

Awesome explanation UNOE.
+1

This part is very interesting:
_"Its simple really. Each coin is designed to have confirmation at a certain time frame. Example Bitcoin is set to have a block every 10 min. Litecoin is set to have a block every 2.5 min. This will never change. Difficulty is set to pace the blockchain out so you have a block every 10 min (Which is a confirmation as well). So in a 10 day period for the most part there has always been the same about of blocks found. Weather there is only 100 people mining with CPU's or 500,000 people mining with ASIC's, it will always try to have 2016 blocks every 10 days which is every 10 min there should be a block (on average, with BTC)."_


----------



## RavenXBR

Just found this:
http://www.altcoincalendar.info/calendar

Nice to follow new releases.


----------



## psikogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Just found this:
> http://www.altcoincalendar.info/calendar
> 
> Nice to follow new releases.


THAT is a handy site. Everybody REP RavenXBR.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikogeek*
> 
> THAT is a handy site. Everybody REP RavenXBR.


thx...









If the owner(s) keep it updated it will help a lot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I'm at Vertcoin now.
> 
> Need to earn some BTC to buy more GHs at PB Mining next week.


buy ghs? what do you mean?

I wouldn't reccomend asics or mining rental or shares...in general.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> buy ghs? what do you mean?
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend asics or mining rental or shares...in general.


I've tried some Cloud Mining services, including the famous CEX.IO, and none seems profitable, BUT, PB Mining is... so far.

They don't have an "exchange" for coins ou GHs, they just sell GHs in their equipment(5 year contract) and give you a parcel of what they mine (weekly BTC payment directly in your wallet). Very straight and objective business.

I just "rented" some GHs with them because I've heard some good reviews:
http://www.moneymakergroup.com/Pbmining-Bitcoin-Mining-t465153.html
http://cryptomining-blog.com/1535-weekly-report-on-our-pb-mining-cloud-mining-service-testing-2/

I started with 10GHs and waited one week. Payment came just fine.
Then I added 14GHs (reinvested what I've earned plus some coins I had) and I'm waiting for my second payment.

The profit is around 8% a week of the current GHs value (which decreases as BTC difficult rises).

Long story short: I'm testing and putting more as I fell more confident. I intend to reach 100GHs with them at the beginning o May.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I've tried some Cloud Mining services, including the famous CEX.IO, and none seems profitable, BUT, PB Mining is... so far.
> 
> They don't have an "exchange" for coins ou GHs, they just sell GHs in their equipment(5 year contract) and give you a parcel of what they mine (weekly BTC payment directly in your wallet). Very straight and objective business.
> 
> I just "rented" some GHs with them because I've heard some good reviews:
> http://www.moneymakergroup.com/Pbmining-Bitcoin-Mining-t465153.html
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/1535-weekly-report-on-our-pb-mining-cloud-mining-service-testing-2/
> 
> I started with 10GHs and waited one week. Payment came just fine.
> Then I added 14GHs (reinvested what I've earned plus some coins I had) and I'm waiting for my second payment.
> 
> The profit is around 8% a week of the current GHs value (which decreases as BTC difficult rises).
> 
> Long story short: I'm testing and putting more as I fell more confident. I intend to reach 100GHs with them at the beginning o May.


Even at 8% a week it doesn't seem like you will make much profit. Do you realize the difficulty with BTC increases quite fast. 8% will be 4% then will be 2% ... and so on, soon you will be making less than 0.5% per week.

Not all ASIC hardware purchases are bad. If you had a Cointerra unit already ordered and your mining now with it already. Then you will make a good amount of money off the unit. But most the companies selling GH/s are only selling them because they predict you won't make anything off them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1, don't fall for those scams...unless you're good with trading, sell when you can make roi between mined coin and trading profits and forget about btc mining.

There's nothing descentralized about bitcoin mining anymore, only people who can benefit are big corporations (who happen to have connections, or even BE the same guys manufacturing the ASICs).

Go gpu mining!








Power to the people


----------



## RavenXBR

Thanks for the tips folks.









I will not put all my "precious coins" at these services. I´m just testing them and will stop with a mininum amount.
I will keep using PB Mining as I think there's a 3 month ROI and 4 years and 9 months of profit, even if it decrease each month.
I keep you update about that...









I'll keep GPU mining, that's what I really found interesting about this "cryptocoin stuff."


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Thanks for the tips folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not put all my "precious coins" at these services. I´m just testing them and will stop with a mininum amount.
> I will keep using PB Mining as I think there's a 3 month ROI and 4 years and 9 months of profit, even if it decrease each month.
> I keep you update about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep GPU mining, that's what I really found interesting about this "cryptocoin stuff."


The thing is your expectations are unrealistic, I have experience with these cloud services you speak of. You're not understanding the way bitcoin's difficulty increases, all you accomplish renting ghs there is waste money.

I hope you don't take this as an attack, cause it's not, just want to prevent my fellow forum dwellers from losing money that's all.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The thing is your expectations are unrealistic, I have experience with these cloud services you speak of. You're not understanding the way bitcoin's difficulty increases, all you accomplish renting ghs there is waste money.
> 
> I hope you don't take this as an attack, cause it's not, just want to prevent my fellow forum dwellers from losing money that's all.


I don't take as an attack, thanks for the sincere advice.









I'll think twice on putting more "money" on it.
Tomorrow I'll make a more in depth analysis of it.

Thank you again...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Thanks for the tips folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not put all my "precious coins" at these services. I´m just testing them and will stop with a mininum amount.
> I will keep using PB Mining as I think there's a 3 month ROI and 4 years and 9 months of profit, even if it decrease each month.
> I keep you update about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep GPU mining, that's what I really found interesting about this "cryptocoin stuff."


If it is 8% now you will make about 36% back in 8 weeks. Then probably another 20% back for the next 44 weeks. And about 2% back for the next 4 years total adding all profits for the 4 years would not even go over the 2% the original investment.

Here is how you calculate something like this. Every 10 days the difficulty increase 15% So take your 8% and times it by 0.85.

First 10 days - 8%
Next 10 days - 6.8%
next - 5.78%
next - 4.91%
next - 4.17%

The 15% increase is conservative so it is likely even higher. Unless you start out making about 25% or more on the first week you probably never make your money back, (unless you invested USD instead of BTC) If you invested USD then the exchange rate withing 6 months will probably yeild you good results

The way you should look at these investments though is with BTC only. And you would be far better just buying BTC and holding it than mining BTC in just about every case. There is even very few investments historically that have been good for mining BTC vs. just buying the Coins and holding.

I can't think of one miner that has ever been sold that was more profitable to buy with USD than buying coins them selves at the time they went on sell. This is going all the way back to CPU's and GPU's too.

At one point when GPU mining first started you could have bought 1000 BTC or 3 5870's with the same amount of USD.


----------



## dybbuk

I need some help guys, got a 5x 750 ti rig with 1 palit and 4 zotac.
The problem is 5th gpu is performing way way behind the other 4, it's like doing only 97% gpu load and hashes 2~4 points below in script:jane thats huge
heres a pic for ref:


----------



## Avarclackarz

Hey guys









I follow this topic since a moment, i've just acquired GTX 750 ti, to play some games and mine a bit. I will certainly overclock it.

I run currently on Windows XP, but as the support is ending and it's not handling directx11, i will move to either win 7 or win 8.

Which OS you would recommend to me? I seem to remember somewhere in this forum that miners got quite a few kh/s more by switching from 8 to 7, but at the same time, i would like to try the new interface and be ready in case directx12 is supported by win 8, etc.

Additional question: if i choose win 7, which version? Is there a difference of resource consuming between home premium, pro, and ultimate (not necessary processes for gaming & traditional use running in the background?).

Thanks


----------



## dybbuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avarclackarz*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I follow this topic since a moment, i've just acquired GTX 750 ti, to play some games and mine a bit. I will certainly overclock it.
> 
> I run currently on Windows XP, but as the support is ending and it's not handling directx11, i will move to either win 7 or win 8.
> 
> Which OS you would recommend to me? I seem to remember somewhere in this forum that miners got quite a few kh/s more by switching from 8 to 7, but at the same time, i would like to try the new interface and be ready in case directx12 is supported by win 8, etc.
> 
> Additional question: if i choose win 7, which version? Is there a difference of resource consuming between home premium, pro, and ultimate (not necessary processes for gaming & traditional use running in the background?).
> 
> Thanks


win 7 x64 any versions + cudaminer 32bit + latest drivers
thats the one that gave best hasrate for me


----------



## Avarclackarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dybbuk*
> 
> win 7 x64 any versions + cudaminer 32bit + latest drivers
> thats the one that gave best hasrate for me


But are we talking about a 5kh/s difference, or quite more? If it's negligible, i would go for win 8 to be more future-proof. If it's substantial, then win 7.

And do we know why it's happening? I mean, perhaps there's an upcoming update that will fix that, don't you think?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> If it is 8% now you will make about 36% back in 8 weeks. Then probably another 20% back for the next 44 weeks. And about 2% back for the next 4 years total adding all profits for the 4 years would not even go over the 2% the original investment.
> 
> Here is how you calculate something like this. Every 10 days the difficulty increase 15% So take your 8% and times it by 0.85.
> 
> First 10 days - 8%
> Next 10 days - 6.8%
> next - 5.78%
> next - 4.91%
> next - 4.17%
> 
> The 15% increase is conservative so it is likely even higher. Unless you start out making about 25% or more on the first week you probably never make your money back, (unless you invested USD instead of BTC) If you invested USD then the exchange rate withing 6 months will probably yeild you good results
> 
> The way you should look at these investments though is with BTC only. And you would be far better just buying BTC and holding it than mining BTC in just about every case. There is even very few investments historically that have been good for mining BTC vs. just buying the Coins and holding.
> 
> I can't think of one miner that has ever been sold that was more profitable to buy with USD than buying coins them selves at the time they went on sell. This is going all the way back to CPU's and GPU's too.
> 
> At one point when GPU mining first started you could have bought 1000 BTC or 3 5870's with the same amount of USD.


Thx for the good info.
Will not put more BTC on that. Will wait some weeks and check the results.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I say, try to trade your way out of those contracts if possible...in cex.io you could, and I managed to succesfully make some profit after mining for a week before difficulty increased and prices dropped.

@Avarclackarz I'd say win 7 64 will be more hassle-free for mining and everything.


----------



## Avarclackarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> @Avarclackarz I'd say win 7 64 will be more hassle-free for mining and everything.


But here for example, someone is advising me Win 8. So i need to know concretely why i should prefer one over the other. This topic is 70+pages long, i can't manage to find the difference in kh/s between win7 and win8 that some people have reported. If it's only a few kh/s more then i may choose win8, if we're talking about 30kh/s more then it's different.


----------



## RavenXBR

A question for those more experienced:

What do you prefer to do with the coins you mine?

- Exchange it for "real currency" (USD or whatever) ASAP.
- Exchange for BTC and keep it.
- Exchange for LTC and keep it.

... or any combination of above.
... or other option I did'nt mention it.

Whats your strategy?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> A question for those more experienced:
> 
> What do you prefer to do with the coins you mine?
> 
> - Exchange it for "real currency" (USD or whatever) ASAP.
> - Exchange for BTC and keep it.
> - Exchange for LTC and keep it.
> 
> ... or any combination of above.
> ... or other option I did'nt mention it.
> 
> Whats your strategy?


Depends on the coin...some I keep, some I dump.

Ultracoin - dump for slightly more than market price and wait
Yacoin - dump for slightly more than market price and wait
Microcoin - same
Vertcoin - I'd say hold
Fuguecoin - dump









Bitleu - waiting for an exchange (got 750 of em)
Crowncoin - Got like 5 million lol (solo mined on two cards) - waiting for an exchange...fun mining 5 mil coins in less than a day though.
Litecoin - holding some till asics hit scrypt hard


----------



## darude

Hi Guys!

Just started mining with MSI 750ti Twin Frozr. I am mining scrypt on clevermining.com.

I am using debian with cudaminer and getting 266-267 khash/s stable. I am not running X, just simply cudaminer in screen.

My questions:
- Is there any way to flash BIOS from linux? Can you give me a link to a guide for this?
- What is the best BIOS I should try for optimal khash/s? I want the max from the cards, power is free at the moment.
- What cudaminer options seem to be the best?

Please help me out guys, I have been googling for a long time now, and I find this forum the best.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Depends on the coin...some I keep, some I dump.
> 
> Ultracoin - dump for slightly more than market price and wait
> Yacoin - dump for slightly more than market price and wait
> Microcoin - same
> Vertcoin - I'd say hold
> Fuguecoin - dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitleu - waiting for an exchange (got 750 of em)
> Crowncoin - Got like 5 million lol (solo mined on two cards) - waiting for an exchange...fun mining 5 mil coins in less than a day though.
> Litecoin - holding some till asics hit scrypt hard


Since I started researching cryptocurrencies, I thought that would be nice to save some LTC.
Is it possible to it have such a movement like BTC?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darude*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just started mining with MSI 750ti Twin Frozr. I am mining scrypt on clevermining.com.
> 
> I am using debian with cudaminer and getting 266-267 khash/s stable. I am not running X, just simply cudaminer in screen.
> 
> My questions:
> - Is there any way to flash BIOS from linux? Can you give me a link to a guide for this?
> - What is the best BIOS I should try for optimal khash/s? I want the max from the cards, power is free at the moment.
> - What cudaminer options seem to be the best?
> 
> Please help me out guys, I have been googling for a long time now, and I find this forum the best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Have you "OCed" your card?


----------



## Poena

26x khahs/s is non-oc performance for sure.


----------



## Avarclackarz

if there are additional opinion with some data, on the choice of OS between win7 and win8 (for gaming + a bit of mining, with a single GTX 750ti, perhaps one or two more max in the future, not above), that would be great.

Is the improvement witnessed by some here by switching from win8 to win7 substantial or not? Is it for specific cases like mining rigs with more than 5 GPU, or witnessed even with only one gpu?

Thanks


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avarclackarz*
> 
> if there are additional opinion with some data, on the choice of OS between win7 and win8 (for gaming + a bit of mining, with a single GTX 750ti, perhaps one or two more max in the future, not above), that would be great.
> 
> Is the improvement witnessed by some here by switching from win8 to win7 substantial or not? Is it for specific cases like mining rigs with more than 5 GPU, or witnessed even with only one gpu?
> 
> Thanks


For a single GPU it doesn't matter, go with what you have already. Windows 8 has only posed issues for multi-gpu rigs as some people have had scaling issues running multiple GPUs.


----------



## darude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Have you "OCed" your card?


The card is OCed, it's this one:
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N750Ti_TF_2GD5OC.html#overview

Actually I don't know how I can OC ever more under linux. I don't know where I can find a decent howto for BIOS modification under linux. I am a newbie with cudaminer and Nvidia mining. Can you just give me few pointers? If it is impossible under linux, then ok, I accept, just I need to know ;-)
My aim is to get at least 300 khash/s somehow, and this card can do it, I have read it on the net.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Avarclackarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> For a single GPU it doesn't matter, go with what you have already. Windows 8 has only posed issues for multi-gpu rigs as some people have had scaling issues running multiple GPUs.


oh ok so it's a multi-GPU issue with Windows 8 that's right? And starting at how many GPUs (in case i want to buy a second or a third GTX 750ti)?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darude*
> 
> The card is OCed, it's this one:
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N750Ti_TF_2GD5OC.html#overview
> 
> Actually I don't know how I can OC ever more under linux. I don't know where I can find a decent howto for BIOS modification under linux. I am a newbie with cudaminer and Nvidia mining. Can you just give me few pointers? If it is impossible under linux, then ok, I accept, just I need to know ;-)
> My aim is to get at least 300 khash/s somehow, and this card can do it, I have read it on the net.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Sorry Dan. I'm not into LINUX. Can't even say if it's, or not, possible with it.
For Windows is pretty easy to OC up to 300KHs.


----------



## darude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Sorry Dan. I'm not into LINUX. Can't even say if it's, or not, possible with it.
> For Windows is pretty easy to OC up to 300KHs.


Hmm. And under Windows, is the OCing permanent? So if I set it under Windows, it will stay that way and be OCed in Linux also? Or that is only for that current Windows session?
Also, do you need to BIOS mod for being able to OC under Windows?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darude*
> 
> Hmm. And under Windows, is the OCing permanent? So if I set it under Windows, it will stay that way and be OCed in Linux also? Or that is only for that current Windows session?
> Also, do you need to BIOS mod for being able to OC under Windows?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


I'm using an "OCable" Gigabyte GTX750 Ti.
Without OC, I achieve 265KHs on scrypt coins.
"OCing" it with Precision X, and not modifying the BIOS, I achieve 300KHs.

Every time I restart the computer the OC is lost and I need to use Precision X again.

I didn't try BIOS mod.


----------



## ccRicers

This is my first time using multiple PCIe risers and Cudaminer is throwing more errors than it should now. Each card has its own instance, and the risers are regular 16x to 16x. Are these cards even more finicky when you use risers?


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> This is my first time using multiple PCIe risers and Cudaminer is throwing more errors than it should now. Each card has its own instance, and the risers are regular 16x to 16x. Are these cards even more finicky when you use risers?


I use all 1x-16x risers, can't really say if they are more finicky but Ive had 12 cards running stable for days at around an average of 295-300khs


----------



## Americonfusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avarclackarz*
> 
> oh ok so it's a multi-GPU issue with Windows 8 that's right? And starting at how many GPUs (in case i want to buy a second or a third GTX 750ti)?


I really can't say with 2-3 but Ive seen people have issues with 5-6.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Americonfusion*
> 
> I really can't say with 2-3 but Ive seen people have issues with 5-6.


I use 4 of them. The regular ribbon kind. I'm going to give the USB risers a try and see if they work better.


----------



## ivanlabrie

is recommend the USB ones... they are way better.


----------



## xartic1

I wanted to give an update on the 2 Galaxy 750 ti GC I have running inside a TT armor case. I ended up pushing the power limit to 100% and cranking the core 200 + and mem 400+ and have been able to achieve 305-310 khash per card, pulling 125-135W from the wall from the both. The bottom card sits around 46C at 80% fan speed, the top card runs around 57C @ 80% fan speed.

These cards have been mining very well, not once has cudaminer closed on me with my OC settings. I'm wondering if I should pick up a low profile Galaxy 750 ti to replace the bottom card. This would allow the upper fan to pull in more air over the top of the low profile card.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> I wanted to give an update on the 2 Galaxy 750 ti GC I have running inside a TT armor case. I ended up pushing the power limit to 100% and cranking the core 200 + and mem 400+ and have been able to achieve 305-310 khash per card, pulling 125-135W from the wall from the both. The bottom card sits around 46C at 80% fan speed, the top card runs around 57C @ 80% fan speed.
> 
> These cards have been mining very well, not once has cudaminer closed on me with my OC settings. I'm wondering if I should pick up a low profile Galaxy 750 ti to replace the bottom card. This would allow the upper fan to pull in more air over the top of the low profile card.


Very nice.
These 750's are really awesome.

@All
Is it possible to mine Darkcoin with NVIDIA GPUs?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> I wanted to give an update on the 2 Galaxy 750 ti GC I have running inside a TT armor case. I ended up pushing the power limit to 100% and cranking the core 200 + and mem 400+ and have been able to achieve 305-310 khash per card, pulling 125-135W from the wall from the both. The bottom card sits around 46C at 80% fan speed, the top card runs around 57C @ 80% fan speed.
> 
> These cards have been mining very well, not once has cudaminer closed on me with my OC settings. I'm wondering if I should pick up a low profile Galaxy 750 ti to replace the bottom card. This would allow the upper fan to pull in more air over the top of the low profile card.


What's your PSU efficiency and everything drawing power besides the GPU?

125-135W from two GTX 750 Ti is good


----------



## ivanlabrie

is recommend the USB ones... they are way better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Very nice.
> These 750's are really awesome.
> 
> @All
> Is it possible to mine Darkcoin with NVIDIA GPUs?


Not yet, but you can mine a lot of coins and algorithms with cudaminer, and also some extra ones with ccminer. (new mining program by cudaminer's dev)

Ex: fuguecoin, groestlcoin, heavycoin (ccminer) and all the scrypt, scrypt-jane, scrypt-N and keccak coins you like (cudaminer).


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> is recommend the USB ones... they are way better.
> Not yet, but you can mine a lot of coins and algorithms with cudaminer, and also some extra ones with ccminer. (new mining program by cudaminer's dev)
> 
> Ex: fuguecoin, groestlcoin, heavycoin (ccminer) and all the scrypt, scrypt-jane, scrypt-N and keccak coins you like (cudaminer).


I've tried, succesfully, almost all of them, but today I heard about this DRK and got curious...









Thx.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> What's your PSU efficiency and everything drawing power besides the GPU?
> 
> 125-135W from two GTX 750 Ti is good


The measurement is from my computer at complete idle, then the offset of wattage from that to when cudaminer opens. I have them both on a gs600 Corsair. I have a lot of built computers that I use to mine quark based coins too, and this machine with the 750's uses a phenom x4 955 undervolted to 1.15V (haven't tried lower) and that dropped the power consumption from the wall by 40W while under full load, plus it keeps the 750's a tad bit cooler.

If I ever get time I'll put them inside my main desktop with a Seasonic 1kW platinum rated and see if there is a large difference.


----------



## popolo88

Hi! does anyone here have a review about Palit 750 Ti StormX Dual? I want to try my Palit Videocard for mining. Can anyone help me? pls?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've seen a few not so good results.
I'd recommend either evga, galaxy, pny or zotac cards for mining.


----------



## ccRicers

PNY cards might be good as long as you get the factory OC ones. I ordered the non-OC version by accident and they are mediocre in performance even if I bumped the clock speeds up myself. Even my EVGA 750 non-Ti SuperClocked edition out does it with some types of mining.


----------



## Boffinboy

I have two Palit 750 Ti OC, but the single fan version. No problems so far and they run relatively cool. They are not overclocked, because I use Linux, and the hash rates are around 265Kh for scrypt. Their stock clock speeds are one of the highest out there. I did buy them because they were the cheapest available though....


----------



## RavenXBR

Check this out:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5921000#msg5921000










Can't wait to use this new version.


----------



## DizZz

Wow NV cards are definitely going to be the future of mining - especially after maxwell releases in the coming months.


----------



## RavenXBR

Holy S...
Check this:



Mining HVC using v0.5 ccminer35 x86 with one Gigabyte GTX750 Ti OC.

Fast
Silent
Cool
No screen lag


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Holy S...
> Check this:
> 
> 
> 
> Mining HVC using v0.5 ccminer35 x86 with one Gigabyte GTX750 Ti OC.
> 
> Fast
> Silent
> Cool
> No screen lag


What TDP percentage are you using while mining HVC with those settings?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What TDP percentage are you using while mining HVC with those settings?


I "OCed" the card as shown in Precision X.
Didn't change anything directly related with TDP, only GPU and MEM Clock.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Check this out:
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5921000#msg5921000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to use this new version.


For me it isn't showing any improvements on other coins, so I'm assuming this is just an improvement for HVC?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Holy S...
> Check this:\
> Mining HVC using v0.5 ccminer35 x86 with one Gigabyte GTX750 Ti OC.
> 
> Fast
> Silent
> Cool
> No screen lag


Yeah, just came back from work and saw the new version just an hour old. It's not too shabby on a regular GTX 750 either.



There's some screen lag here, but not as much as before.

I get a combined 32 Mh/s with four 750 Ti's. I don't know why it averages out to 8 per card versus 10 with the lone 750 in the screenshot above. Also, I get a lot of rejects in the first 10 seconds after launching the program. Does that happen with anyone else.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> For me it isn't showing any improvements on other coins, so I'm assuming this is just an improvement for HVC?


Dev is focusing efforts on this coin now as it's bringing more results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Also, I get a lot of rejects in the first 10 seconds after launching the program. Does that happen with anyone else.


It happens since v0.1, don't worry. After a fez seconds it stabilizes.

It happens with both x86 and x64 versions.


----------



## ivanlabrie

6x12mh/s

I picked the right time to build an nvidia rig


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Dev is focusing efforts on this coin now as it's bringing more results.
> It happens since v0.1, don't worry. After a fez seconds it stabilizes.
> 
> It happens with both x86 and x64 versions.


Okay that's good to know. Still upset that my 4-card rig is not outputting 10 Mh/s per card (and I have each of them OCed). I should probably be getting 40 megs altogether instead of 32.

Oh well, at least I can mine on my main computer and still work with Sketchup comfortably!

[edit] The -d parameter solves this for me. I split my Heavycoin mining between two different .bat files instead of one for all GPUs.

One .bat is for GPUs 0 and 1 and the other for GPUs 2 and 3. Each instance now produces ~23 Mh/s which together gets me past my goal.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Okay that's good to know. Still upset that my 4-card rig is not outputting 10 Mh/s per card (and I have each of them OCed). I should probably be getting 40 megs altogether instead of 32.
> 
> Oh well, at least I can mine on my main computer and still work with Sketchup comfortably!
> 
> [edit] The -d parameter solves this for me. I split my Heavycoin mining between two different .bat files instead of one for all GPUs.
> 
> One .bat is for GPUs 0 and 1 and the other for GPUs 2 and 3. Each instance now produces ~23 Mh/s which together gets me past my goal.


Check if -d is not giving you "booos".
If don't, good discovery.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Dev is focusing efforts on this coin now as it's bringing more results.
> It happens since v0.1, don't worry. After a fez seconds it stabilizes.
> 
> It happens with both x86 and x64 versions.


Perfect, thank you sir. Went from 7 m/h on 2 750Tis to 21 m/h!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Check if -d is not giving you "booos".
> If don't, good discovery.


I still get loads of rejects at launch, but they disappear after a few seconds.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Amazing stuff...-d switch is a mystery, but I'll give it a shot tomorrow.
Need some sleep now.


----------



## craterloads

Is there any consensus on the best 750 Ti for mining. I previously used the MSI gaming which I like and just about to order another 6 and thought I should ask.

How are the EVGA? other brands?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Is there any consensus on the best 750 Ti for mining. I previously used the MSI gaming which I like and just about to order another 6 and thought I should ask.
> 
> How are the EVGA? other brands?


First, I suggest using those with 6 pin power connectors.

From those, people are complaining about ASUS.
EVGA FTW has very good results from people who are using it (EVGA GTX750 Ti products).

I'm using this one and I'm pretty satisfied with it: Gigabyte GV-N75TOC-2GI.
You can also try this (GV-N75TWF2OC-2GI), but not sure if the extra $$$ it's worth.


----------



## craterloads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> First, I suggest using those with 6 pin power connectors.
> 
> From those, people are complaining about ASUS.
> EVGA FTW has very good results from people who are using it (EVGA GTX750 Ti products).
> 
> I'm using this one and I'm pretty satisfied with it: Gigabyte GV-N75TOC-2GI.
> You can also try this (GV-N75TWF2OC-2GI), but not sure if the extra $$$ it's worth.


FTWs too expensive, giga looks good. Looking at the Palit DualX cards too, fairly cheap @ £115 and come with a very high OC and mem running at 6ghz factory, just not seen anyone using them.

Also is it best to go with a NVidia reference design or aftermarket, from reviews aftermarket ones use significantly more power. Was wonder if this is due to added inefficiency or due to factory overclocks?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll post some numbers later, for the 6 pin-less Zotac single fan model.

I think part of the advantage of these gpus is the reduced power consumption which translates into cheaper psu's, but it's kinda pointless if you still have to use molex to 6 pin adapters or get a bigger psu to get some connectors for the cards.









Also, the tdp mod is not something I'd do for a farm setup, I'd just grab the stock cards without a 6 pin connector and mount them on an H81 pro btc+g3220 combo with 8gb of ram and winblows (for now) or mod the bios to get an OC and use linux.


----------



## craterloads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll post some numbers later, for the 6 pin-less Zotac single fan model.
> 
> I think part of the advantage of these gpus is the reduced power consumption which translates into cheaper psu's, but it's kinda pointless if you still have to use molex to 6 pin adapters or get a bigger psu to get some connectors for the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the tdp mod is not something I'd do for a farm setup, I'd just grab the stock cards without a 6 pin connector and mount them on an H81 pro btc+g3220 combo with 8gb of ram and winblows (for now) or mod the bios to get an OC and use linux.


Is there any benefit of 8GB, ive just ordered 4GB stick

Also CPU wise I went for the G1820 as was cheapest?

I think im pretty much set on the Palits StormX DualX cards. Highest factory OC, mem running at 6Ghz factory so no need to OC anymore, plus if OCing from reviews says not affected by NVidia power limiters like other brands. Will see tomorrow as delivery due Friday.

Hope they don't use too much power as kind of defeats the purpose, my 6x MSI Gamings are using 440w at the wall on scrypt so anywhere around that range is fine.

One thing though is i'm kind of cutting the PSU close, ordered a 550w NZXT Hale90 Gold unit as was on special offer for £40, compared to the 760w Platninum for my last rig. Hoping PSu can handle running at 80% load.


----------



## Rage19420

Those are pretty compelling numbers for the 750ti on HVC. Im getting a total of 10.5mhs on each of my 280x's pulling a combined 500w from the wall. The miner is very easy on the gpu for sure.


----------



## Partol

Thanks for the tip on Heavy Coin.
My two 750 Ti are each doing 12-12.5 Mhash/s mining HVC
ccminer v0.5 x86
one worker for each card.
in windows task manager, ccminer priority set to high
Compared to scrypt coin: lower temperature and higher OC and more stable (no invalid).



When setting power limit to 75%, hash rate is 11.5-12 Mhash/s

My ccminer code for each 750 Ti
ccminer35.exe -d 0 -t 1 -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://url.com -u work_name1 -p work_pass1 -v 512

ccminer35.exe -d 1 -t 1 -a heavy -o stratum+tcp://url.com -u work_name2 -p work_pass2 -v 512


----------



## HothBase

Trying to mine HVC on my 750 Ti but the hashrate is all over the place. One second it's 11M, the next it's 2M. GPU usage is constantly jumping up and down.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Trying to mine HVC on my 750 Ti but the hashrate is all over the place. One second it's 11M, the next it's 2M. GPU usage is constantly jumping up and down.


Are you using 1GH pool?
Are you using ccminer35.exe?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Are you using 1GH pool?
> Are you using ccminer35.exe?


Nope, I'm on heavycoinpool and I've tried both 2.0 and 3.5. Also tried x86 and x64 for both.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Nope, I'm on heavycoinpool and I've tried both 2.0 and 3.5. Also tried x86 and x64 for both.


Stick with 3.5.
x86 and x64 has almost the same performance, but stick with x86.
Try switching pool...

Are you running something else on your computer? Like YouTube, etc...?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Stick with 3.5.
> x86 and x64 has almost the same performance, but stick with x86.
> Try switching pool...
> 
> Are you running something else on your computer? Like YouTube, etc...?


Only running Afterburner and Chrome with a flash game. I've tried closing them, but it didn't help. I'm gonna try another pool now.

Edit: Seems to be working fine now, using zhpool instead. Don't know what's wrong with heavycoinpool, but aside from the hashrate problem, I was also getting a crazy amount of output in ccminer. Like tens of lines per second, even with only one thread. Thought that was normal for HVC, since I haven't mined mined it before I didn't know what to expect. On zhpool I get a few lines per minute.

Anyone got other pools to recommend?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Only running Afterburner and Chrome with a flash game. I've tried closing them, but it didn't help. I'm gonna try another pool now.
> 
> Edit: Seems to be working fine now, using zhpool instead. Don't know what's wrong with heavycoinpool, but aside from the hashrate problem, I was also getting a crazy amount of output in ccminer. Like tens of lines per second, even with only one thread. Thought that was normal for HVC, since I haven't mined mined it before I didn't know what to expect. On zhpool I get a few lines per minute.
> 
> Anyone got other pools to recommend?


I had one moment where ccminer started to show a lot of lines very fast. I just closed it, started again and everything is fine so far.

Check exactly which stratum you are using at zhpool.
They have specific ones for each rate and the one for 10MHs+ is fixdiff.


----------



## HothBase

Well I get 10.5M stable with a 750 Ti now, so I'm trying to scale it up to 6 cards next. Running all cards on one instance of ccminer only gets me ~35M. Splitting the cards up into pairs (3 instances) results in about 16M per instance, which is better but not good. I suspect that the CPU is choking the performance. The poor G1820 is running close to 100%. Or maybe it's the memory bandwidth, because I'm only using one stick. I'm gonna see if dual channel makes a difference next time I have physical access to the rig. Just remote controlling it at the moment.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Is there any benefit of 8GB, ive just ordered 4GB stick
> 
> Also CPU wise I went for the G1820 as was cheapest?
> 
> I think im pretty much set on the Palits StormX DualX cards. Highest factory OC, mem running at 6Ghz factory so no need to OC anymore, plus if OCing from reviews says not affected by NVidia power limiters like other brands. Will see tomorrow as delivery due Friday.
> 
> Hope they don't use too much power as kind of defeats the purpose, my 6x MSI Gamings are using 440w at the wall on scrypt so anywhere around that range is fine.
> 
> One thing though is i'm kind of cutting the PSU close, ordered a 550w NZXT Hale90 Gold unit as was on special offer for £40, compared to the 760w Platninum for my last rig. Hoping PSu can handle running at 80% load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Trying to mine HVC on my 750 Ti but the hashrate is all over the place. One second it's 11M, the next it's 2M. GPU usage is constantly jumping up and down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Well I get 10.5M stable with a 750 Ti now, so I'm trying to scale it up to 6 cards next. Running all cards on one instance of ccminer only gets me ~35M. Splitting the cards up into pairs (3 instances) results in about 16M per instance, which is better but not good. I suspect that the CPU is choking the performance. The poor G1820 is running close to 100%. Or maybe it's the memory bandwidth, because I'm only using one stick. I'm gonna see if dual channel makes a difference next time I have physical access to the rig. Just remote controlling it at the moment.


You need 8gb of ram per 6 gpu rig, usb risers preferably and the h81 btc board with a dual core g3220 for best results. Single core cpu is a bit too slow for cudaminer and ccminer it seems, also the cpu pcie lanes provided by the celeron are NOT enough.

See: http://ark.intel.com/es/products/78955/Intel-Celeron-Processor-G1820-2M-Cache-2_70-GHz

vs

http://ark.intel.com/es/products/77773/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3220-3M-Cache-3_00-GHz

I get 14mh/s at 1400mhz core with my gigabyte WF 750 Ti oc.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You need 8gb of ram per 6 gpu rig, usb risers preferably and the h81 btc board with a dual core g3220 for best results. Single core cpu is a bit too slow for cudaminer and ccminer it seems, also the cpu pcie lanes provided by the celeron are NOT enough.
> 
> See: http://ark.intel.com/es/products/78955/Intel-Celeron-Processor-G1820-2M-Cache-2_70-GHz
> 
> vs
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/es/products/77773/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3220-3M-Cache-3_00-GHz
> 
> I get 14mh/s at 1400mhz core with my gigabyte WF 750 Ti oc.


The G1820 is a dual core. I don't see how 300MHz and 1MB extra L3 cache can make that much of a difference. The G1820 and G3220 seem to have the same PCIe configuration? I'm using USB risers with the H81 Pro BTC. The rig has no problems hashing Scrypt or Scrypt-N at full speed with 6 cards, just having problems with HVC. I'll try adding the other stick of RAM as soon as I can though.


----------



## ccRicers

I have only one 2GB stick of ram and a G1820 processor as well. I see about a 40% load on each core when mining, but I am only using four cards, not six. They are on the hvc.1gh.com pool.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have only one 2GB stick of ram and a G1820 processor as well. I see about a 40% load on each core when mining, but I am only using four cards, not six. They are on the hvc.1gh.com pool.


I'm at roughly 40% CPU load as well when I only mine on 4 cards. What kind of GPU usage do you get in Afterburner? My cards never seem to go past ~80%.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Are you using 1GH pool?
> Are you using ccminer35.exe?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm on heavycoinpool and I've tried both 2.0 and 3.5. Also tried x86 and x64 for both.
Click to expand...

Are you using precision, and do you have the Power Target/Temp Target Link ticked? Mine was all over until I unticked that.


----------



## Poena

Uge difference in hashrate using 0.5 vs 0.4 version of ccminer. :O 20M to 60M with six 750ti...


----------



## xartic1

Gave around a 2-3x boost in hashing rates

GTX 750 Ti - 12~15MH - Galaxy GC 2GB
GTX 770 - 10~12MH - Zotac 4GB
GTX 780 - 20~22MH - Asus Direct CU, EVGA reference
GTX 780 Ti - 24~28MH - Gigabyte WF
GTX 750M - 3MH - Stupid a$$ Dell

Will try and get wattage details when i'm not remotely configuring all of these.

Edit: Updated with brands and models


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Are you using precision, and do you have the Power Target/Temp Target Link ticked? Mine was all over until I unticked that.


Yep... Precision with Link ticked.
No difference if I "untick".


----------



## RavenXBR

Almost everyone uses -v parameter as 512 on ccminer.

Is there any other value that could bring better mining results in the actual 750's ccminer's context?


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Almost everyone uses -v parameter as 512 on ccminer.
> 
> Is there any other value that could bring better mining results in the actual 750's ccminer's context?


-v, --vote Heavycoin block vote (default: 512)

Source: Readme


----------



## darude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll post some numbers later, for the 6 pin-less Zotac single fan model.
> 
> I think part of the advantage of these gpus is the reduced power consumption which translates into cheaper psu's, but it's kinda pointless if you still have to use molex to 6 pin adapters or get a bigger psu to get some connectors for the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the tdp mod is not something I'd do for a farm setup, I'd just grab the stock cards without a 6 pin connector and mount them on an H81 pro btc+g3220 combo with 8gb of ram and winblows (for now) or mod the bios to get an OC and use linux.


Hi Ivan!

I would like to get some info from you about "OC and use linux". How exactly can I do this? How do I OC exactly to be able to use it OCed in linux and get about 300 kh/s (scrypt, 750ti)?
Please help me, I cannot seem to find any info for this, only for Windows users, but I only have Linux. If I need to make some BIOS hack or anything under Windows, I can solve it, but I need to know exactly what my options are and perhaps a howto!

Thank you,
Dan


----------



## Rage19420

So which ones require 6 pin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

haven't figured it out yet. I'm using windows sorry.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> -v, --vote Heavycoin block vote (default: 512)
> 
> Source: Readme


I know that, but I want to know if changing it can bring some better results.


----------



## Boffinboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I know that, but I want to know if changing it can bring some better results.


Apologies if I misunderstand your question, but I think you misunderstand what it does. It doesn't affect mining in any way. Each HVC miner can vote for how many blocks will be rewarded when a block is found, they get this vote when finding an actual block I believe. Currently HVC rewards 577 per block. If you look in most HVC pools they will tell you what the expected next change in block reward is. I think the HVC ANN house an overview of how it works.


----------



## Boffinboy

just to clarify - that is the block reward for EVERYONE - so it doesn't do anything for you specifically


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boffinboy*
> 
> Apologies if I misunderstand your question, but I think you misunderstand what it does. It doesn't affect mining in any way. Each HVC miner can vote for how many blocks will be rewarded when a block is found, they get this vote when finding an actual block I believe. Currently HVC rewards 577 per block. If you look in most HVC pools they will tell you what the expected next change in block reward is. I think the HVC ANN house an overview of how it works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boffinboy*
> 
> just to clarify - that is the block reward for EVERYONE - so it doesn't do anything for you specifically


Thx for the explanation.
I suppose a higher reward also brings a high difficult, right?


----------



## Poena

It could lead to a higher difficulty, but also to a lower value to BTC because you're "printing" more money for the same capitalisation.


----------



## e6ug

wooo hooo. i need to check in here more often! currently getting 118000-124000 on Heavycoin pool with my 750 ti's hope these coins are worth it


----------



## ccRicers

I left the single GTX 750 in my system mining overnight, and woke up to my seeing that the card's fan was at full throttle and with no output to the montior. I'm not sure what happened to my system that caused this, could have been a rare case of one of the hard drive connectors coming loose. I turned off the system and turned it back on a few minutes later, all working again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> I'm at roughly 40% CPU load as well when I only mine on 4 cards. What kind of GPU usage do you get in Afterburner? My cards never seem to go past ~80%.


I just got back home so I can tell you now. I don't use Afterburner but the power use of my cards average about 85%.


----------



## RavenXBR

I have mined more than 70 HVC in the last 24h with this new ccminer.
At this rate I can achieve around 500 coins a week.

Awesome.


----------



## killer-x

For some reason ccminer keeps crashing on my two 750tis. I have set the clocks back to stock now to see if that makes a difference... any ideas?


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Well I get 10.5M stable with a 750 Ti now, so I'm trying to scale it up to 6 cards next. Running all cards on one instance of ccminer only gets me ~35M. Splitting the cards up into pairs (3 instances) results in about 16M per instance, which is better but not good. I suspect that the CPU is choking the performance. The poor G1820 is running close to 100%. Or maybe it's the memory bandwidth, because I'm only using one stick. I'm gonna see if dual channel makes a difference next time I have physical access to the rig. Just remote controlling it at the moment.


Unlike cudaminer, I don't see a flag to enable/disable cpu processing in ccminer.
Try to contact the ccminer dev and ask for a ccminer update which uses less cpu.

Since you have 6 cards and a dual core cpu, try this:

in windows task manager --> Processes --> (right click) cccminer.exe --> Set Affinity

3 cards on CPU 0. Other 3 cards on CPU 1.
May increase hash rate a little.
I think your cpu is a bottleneck. Get a better cpu or move some cards to a different machine.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> For some reason ccminer keeps crashing on my two 750tis. I have set the clocks back to stock now to see if that makes a difference... any ideas?


Mine worked fine all day (yesterday). When I went to sleep it crashed 15 minutes later... damn.
One hole night without mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Mine worked fine all day (yesterday). When I went to sleep it crashed 15 minutes later... damn.
> One hole night without mining.


Yeah, same here, even at stock.

We need a bat to restart mining after x period of time and another one to close the ccminer instances after x seconds to create a loop.

Guys, do you know if the Maximus Hero can run 6 gpus?


----------



## kr00t0n

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, same here, even at stock.
> 
> We need a bat to restart mining after x period of time and another one to close the ccminer instances after x seconds to create a loop.


You could just use the Windows Task Scheduler to do this.

Create a 'CloseMiner.bat' file

add 'taskkill /IM xxxminer.exe /F' to it, where xxxminer.exe is what the process exe of your miner is.

Do a timed task in Windows Task Scheduler that runs 'CloseMiner.bat' every however many hours, and 30 seconds later runs your normal mining .bat file.

Lather, loop, repeat


----------



## RavenXBR

A off-topic question: what's the best place to change BTC for "real money"?

thx in advance.


----------



## RavenXBR

I've just watched a 5 min. YouTube video and my computer behaviour was like no ccminer was running.
The hash rate remained unchanged.

Impressive.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> A off-topic question: what's the best place to change BTC for "real money"?
> 
> thx in advance.


I've heard Gyft is the safest way to convert BTC to money (gift cards).


----------



## craterloads

Guys switch to x64 version of CCminer if you are having crashes.

Rock solid 24hrs now using x64 version with full OC. X86 like the rest of you was crashing 4-5hours in even when I lowered OCs.


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Guys switch to x64 version of CCminer if you are having crashes.
> 
> Rock solid 24hrs now using x64 version with full OC. X86 like the rest of you was crashing 4-5hours in even when I lowered OCs.


are you running 2 instances or just 1? how many cards?

i am running two multi card rigs, both with 2 instances of cc miner, one instance on each rig crashed overnight leaving me operating on 1/2 my cards









i changed both rigs back to 1 instance of ccminer. lost 30 mh/s but has been stable 5 hrs.


----------



## craterloads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> are you running 2 instances or just 1? how many cards?
> 
> i am running two multi card rigs, both with 2 instances of cc miner, one instance on each rig crashed overnight leaving me operating on 1/2 my cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i changed both rigs back to 1 instance of ccminer. lost 30 mh/s but has been stable 5 hrs.


6 card rig

3 instances with 2 cards on each instance

Netting around 72MH/s or 12000kh/s per card


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> 6 card rig
> 
> 3 instances with 2 cards on each instance
> 
> Netting around 72MH/s or 12000kh/s per card


Thanks. i just switched all to x64.


----------



## craterloads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> Thanks. i just switched all to x64.


No worries, mines been running solid now for over 24 hours.

Man I love heavycoin, so cool and quiet!!


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> No worries, mines been running solid now for over 24 hours.
> 
> Man I love heavycoin, so cool and quiet!!


yes heavycoin seems to be much better for the 750's. temps much lower compared to vert and roto


----------



## stuckwithRDR

The power consumption is amazing!! According to my kill a watt meter, My AMD rig of a 290x, 270x, and 6970 with an I3 hashes scrypt at 860watts. I just put my MSI non 6pin 2x750TI rig together with a sempron cpu and hashes heavycoin. My meter bounces between 880 and 970 watts on both machines combined. Thats freaking crazy!! Thankfully I have 2 more Asus 750TI's with 6 pins coming soon from an RMA to add another 21-22Mhash. I can't wait to see how the 750's do on vertcoin. Oh, and the temps are in the 40's.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I've heard Gyft is the safest way to convert BTC to money (gift cards).


Not a good option for Brazilians... =/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuckwithRDR*
> 
> I can't wait to see how the 750's do on vertcoin.


150KHs average on each 750Ti.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kr00t0n*
> 
> false
> You could just use the Windows Task Scheduler to do this.
> 
> Create a 'CloseMiner.bat' file
> 
> add 'taskkill /IM xxxminer.exe /F' to it, where xxxminer.exe is what the process exe of your miner is.
> 
> Do a timed task in Windows Task Scheduler that runs 'CloseMiner.bat' every however many hours, and 30 seconds later runs your normal mining .bat file.
> 
> Lather, loop, repeat


Thanks, good idea!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> A off-topic question: what's the best place to change BTC for "real money"?
> 
> thx in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Not a good option for Brazilians... =/
> 150KHs average on each 750Ti.


I'm in Argentina, we got localbitcoins.com, and that's about it.


----------



## RavenXBR

Good info on HVC mining:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5959217#msg5959217


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> Thanks. i just switched all to x64.


x64 seems to be working good. 5 hrs no crashes yet. probably as soon as i fall asleep.


----------



## stuckwithRDR

Is it the pool that I'm in causing it? Or is there a reason when I first start CCminer I get a spam of boos right off the bat for the first 20 seconds, then its all Yays from there on.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuckwithRDR*
> 
> Is it the pool that I'm in causing it? Or is there a reason when I first start CCminer I get a spam of boos right off the bat for the first 20 seconds, then its all Yays from there on.


I don't get a single boo at zhpool, 1gh.com is buggy with nvidia.


----------



## stuckwithRDR

Ah, I was using 1gh.com


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuckwithRDR*
> 
> Is it the pool that I'm in causing it? Or is there a reason when I first start CCminer I get a spam of boos right off the bat for the first 20 seconds, then its all Yays from there on.


1gh gives the boo's for the first few seconds, after that it balances out. i would love if we all could compare results?

i was on heavecoinpool for 8 hrs and oly got 24 coins, now i am on 1gh and have 358 in the last 8 hrs, have been working through bugs all along. i know this thread is about the 750 ti, so can we give pool results?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't get a single boo at zhpool, 1gh.com is buggy with nvidia.


I'll try that pool soon and see if it's more stable there. But I do like the direct payouts of 1gh.


----------



## e6ug

my gaming pc that i monitor my rigs with. 1 msi tf 750ti, 1 pny gaming 750ti, and my old gigabyte 560ti. no oc on any card. temps are high because they are stacked in a case.


----------



## xartic1

Why would voting on the block payouts have anything to do with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> my gaming pc that i monitor my rigs with. 1 msi tf 750ti, 1 pny gaming 750ti, and my old gigabyte 560ti. no oc on any card. temps are high because they are stacked in a case.


I'd be pushing the fan speed up a bit to keep those temps down.. Also, you can push the core clock speeds up and pull the power target down a bit to lower the voltages and decrease some of that generated heat.

Still wish they would give more love to compute 3.0 cards, and tweak the performance for GK110 cores.


----------



## Boffinboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'll try that pool soon and see if it's more stable there. But I do like the direct payouts of 1gh.


As I understand it the reason for the boos! is the implementation of VARDIFF which adjust difficulty. It takes a while for that to settle down to your miner.


----------



## Partol

*1000 more hash/s in ccminer with GTX 750 Ti*

Edit: My cpu was throttling. Recently updated motherboard bios and forget to turn off cpu throttling in the bios. After turning off Cool 'n Quiet (aka PowerNow, SpeedStep), my hash rate went from 12-12.5 Mhashs to 13-13.5 Mhash/s.

Make sure your cpu is working at max speed.

When cudaminer was running, my cpu was always working at max speed with -H 1
But ccminer uses cpu only a little and therefore my cpu was throttling down.

1.4GHz cpu --> 4.2 GHz cpu gives me 1000 more hash/s.


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Why would voting on the block payouts have anything to do with
> I'd be pushing the fan speed up a bit to keep those temps down.. Also, you can push the core clock speeds up and pull the power target down a bit to lower the voltages and decrease some of that generated heat.
> 
> Still wish they would give more love to compute 3.0 cards, and tweak the performance for GK110 cores.


Thanks for the tip. not only did it lower my temp, also faster hash rate.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuckwithRDR*
> 
> Is it the pool that I'm in causing it? Or is there a reason when I first start CCminer I get a spam of boos right off the bat for the first 20 seconds, then its all Yays from there on.


Already discussed...
It's normal because of vardiff. zhpool has fixdiff.


----------



## RavenXBR

I think HVC diff has raised a lot and now I'm able to get "only" ~40 coins a day with one card. Previously was around 65~70.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yup, something like that per card...it's still good but not as good as it was.

Right now if you have 750s YAC is better by a slight margin, not worth it to switch for now though, specially since hvc price dropped a bit, if it rises it'll be better to stick to it.


----------



## RavenXBR

I'll stick with HVC for now.
Maybe will try the H2Ocoin launch today and then go back.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Batch collection and task scheduler mojo complete...it seems to work and it even disables and enables devices in to recover from crashes without losing hash but it reverts the cards to stock clocks :/

As a sidenote: some guy ported the cudaminer scrypt kernel to sgminer and it works!







That means no more of this mumbo jumbo with a functional API. Problem is it's only for scrypt and Maxwell.


----------



## beatfried

Just installed my first three 750ti







getting 12Mh/s avg. on heavycoin.
Which miner do you use for adaptive-n?


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I think HVC diff has raised a lot and now I'm able to get "only" ~40 coins a day with one card. Previously was around 65~70.


HVC difficulty is now over 3000.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Which miner do you use for adaptive-n?


cudaminer


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Batch collection and task scheduler mojo complete...it seems to work and it even disables and enables devices in to recover from crashes without losing hash but it reverts the cards to stock clocks :/
> 
> As a sidenote: some guy ported the cudaminer scrypt kernel to sgminer and it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means no more of this mumbo jumbo with a functional API. Problem is it's only for scrypt and Maxwell.


I would be fine just mining on stock clocks, as 44 Mh/s with 4 cards is good enough for me. Besides ccminer 0.5 crashes a lot even on stock- I'm gonna have to run a cron scheduled task to close and re-open the programs every 4 hours.


----------



## RavenXBR

H2Ocoin scrypt-N just launched.

Mining here: http://h2o.hashing.at/
Moved to herer: http://h2o.dedicatedpool.com/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Just installed my first three 750ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting 12Mh/s avg. on heavycoin.
> Which miner do you use for adaptive-n?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I would be fine just mining on stock clocks, as 44 Mh/s with 4 cards is good enough for me. Besides ccminer 0.5 crashes a lot even on stock- I'm gonna have to run a cron scheduled task to close and re-open the programs every 4 hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> H2Ocoin scrypt-N just launched.
> 
> Mining here: http://h2o.hashing.at/
> Moved to herer: http://h2o.dedicatedpool.com/


I'm mining vert on amd and holding...I'm not the best at holding but it'll be worth it.

As for nvidia, vert runs too hot for my taste, and yac is probably more profitable with 750 ti's.


----------



## RavenXBR

Can anyone gimme a "for dummies" explanation about "forks"?

Thx in advance.


----------



## craterloads

Just playing around with some Palit 750 Ti StormX DualX and can confirm they are brilliant, really pleased with them.

Hash about the same as my OCed MSI Gamings out of the box, they run at stock 6GHz and auto boost to over 1300+ on core

No need to mess with clocks! in fact on heavy they auto boost to nearly 1400 core

Power consumption is roughly the same, only got 5 right now (6th coming Monday)

370w Scrypt 5 Cards = 74w each
285 Heavy 5 Cards = 57w each

in comparison my MSi 750 Ti Gaming's were doing

440w Scrypt 6 cards = 73.3w each

One thing I just noticed and perhaps why people are getting crashes on Heavy, you cant use the same settings you use on scrypt as on scrypt you pretty much max out the 75w TDP so your cards are limited to a max frequency, lets say 1400 core

But when running heavy you are using significantly less power so the auto boost becomes confused and will run at even higher frequencies say 1500 core, which it simply cant run at (core cant run at that high frequency regardless of juice)

So say in afterburner you are using +100 on scrypt, in fact doesn't matter what you set it at it will only boost to a certain amount due to the TDP limit

But that same +100 in Heavy can be implemented due to being well under the TDP so you will be boosting much more than the core can handle frequency wise

(edit: 550w PSU is handling 5 cards like a champ, should be fine with the 6th card when it comes. Really please as was only £40!)


----------



## craterloads

And some comparisons to AMD cards in heavy









4 x MSI 280X Gaming's

750w at the wall = 187.5w Each
6.22 Mh/s = 16.55MH/s Each

6 x Palit 750 Ti

348w at the wall = 58w Each
72 Mh/s = 12Mh/s each

Truly an NVidia coin


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Just playing around with some Palit 750 Ti StormX DualX and can confirm they are brilliant, really pleased with them.
> 
> Hash about the same as my OCed MSI Gamings out of the box, they run at stock 6GHz and auto boost to over 1300+ on core
> 
> No need to mess with clocks! in fact on heavy they auto boost to nearly 1400 core
> 
> Power consumption is roughly the same, only got 5 right now (6th coming Monday)
> 
> 370w Scrypt 5 Cards = 74w each
> 285 Heavy 5 Cards = 57w each
> 
> in comparison my MSi 750 Ti Gaming's were doing
> 
> 440w Scrypt 6 cards = 73.3w each
> 
> One thing I just noticed and perhaps why people are getting crashes on Heavy, you cant use the same settings you use on scrypt as on scrypt you pretty much max out the 75w TDP so your cards are limited to a max frequency, lets say 1400 core
> 
> But when running heavy you are using significantly less power so the auto boost becomes confused and will run at even higher frequencies say 1500 core, which it simply cant run at (core cant run at that high frequency regardless of juice)
> 
> So say in afterburner you are using +100 on scrypt, in fact doesn't matter what you set it at it will only boost to a certain amount due to the TDP limit
> 
> But that same +100 in Heavy can be implemented due to being well under the TDP so you will be boosting much more than the core can handle frequency wise
> 
> (edit: 550w PSU is handling 5 cards like a champ, should be fine with the 6th card when it comes. Really please as was only £40!)


There's a problem with the x86 binaries me thinks...my settings are super stable and under control and it still crashes from time to time.


----------



## e6ug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Guys switch to x64 version of CCminer if you are having crashes.
> 
> Rock solid 24hrs now using x64 version with full OC. X86 like the rest of you was crashing 4-5hours in even when I lowered OCs.


Thanks again. at 26 hours no crash! x64 seems to work good with win7 64


----------



## craterloads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> There's a problem with the x86 binaries me thinks...my settings are super stable and under control and it still crashes from time to time.


Perhaps but regarding clocks is true, so worth checking in GPUZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6ug*
> 
> Thanks again. at 26 hours no crash! x64 seems to work good with win7 64


nearly 48hrs solid for me!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Perhaps but regarding clocks is true, so worth checking in GPUZ
> nearly 48hrs solid for me!


Yeah, the higher clocks part is true for sure.









Kopiemtu is looking real good now, version 1.1 has some new monitoring and failover features, really exciting.


----------



## mihco

What is the expected hasrate for gtx770 on hvc and yac?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> What is the expected hasrate for gtx770 on hvc and yac?


12mh/s and maybe 3-4kh/s?
Something like that.


----------



## DizZz

Does anyone have any HVC numbers for 780s?


----------



## Poena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Does anyone have any HVC numbers for 780s?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Gave around a 2-3x boost in hashing rates
> 
> GTX 750 Ti - 12~15MH - Galaxy GC 2GB
> GTX 770 - 10~12MH - Zotac 4GB
> GTX 780 - 20~22MH - Asus Direct CU, EVGA reference
> GTX 780 Ti - 24~28MH - Gigabyte WF
> GTX 750M - 3MH - Stupid a$$ Dell
> 
> Will try and get wattage details when i'm not remotely configuring all of these.
> 
> Edit: Updated with brands and models


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poena*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Gave around a 2-3x boost in hashing rates
> 
> GTX 750 Ti - 12~15MH - Galaxy GC 2GB
> GTX 770 - 10~12MH - Zotac 4GB
> GTX 780 - 20~22MH - Asus Direct CU, EVGA reference
> GTX 780 Ti - 24~28MH - Gigabyte WF
> GTX 750M - 3MH - Stupid a$$ Dell
> 
> Will try and get wattage details when i'm not remotely configuring all of these.
> 
> Edit: Updated with brands and models
Click to expand...

Oh wow I don't know how I missed that









Thank you!


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Does anyone have any HVC numbers for 780s?


Poena beat me to reposting it.

1202MHz core
3600MHz memory
Voltage 1.137
Power at 54%
P-state (P1)
Fan 75%
Stock bios
50C - 51C average, inside a case
85-90 W/hr from the wall.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## beatfried

So I really like this cards








4 of Gigabyte GV-N75TOC-2GI, atm on my table per powered usb 3.0 riser on a asus p6t6 ws revolution, 60gb Kingston ssd, 6GB of memory in Windows 7. Clocked +200, Memory +500 making a stable 13MH/s per Card in HVC. Fan at 60%, temps at 41-45C.
The only Problem: I can't get the other two I got, to work. I Interchanged the Risers, the Slots, the Powercables, I really can't get more then two to work.
Anybody got a Solution for that?


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> So I really like this cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 of Gigabyte GV-N75TOC-2GI, atm on my table per powered usb 3.0 riser on a asus p6t6 ws revolution, 60gb Kingston ssd, 6GB of memory in Windows 7. Clocked +200, Memory +500 making a stable 13MH/s per Card in HVC. Fan at 60%, temps at 41-45C.
> The only Problem: I can't get the other two I got, to work. I Interchanged the Risers, the Slots, the Powercables, I really can't get more then two to work.
> Anybody got a Solution for that?


I haven't messed with more than 2 nvidia cards on a single system yet, but have you tried using the parameter "-d 0,1,2,3"?


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> I haven't messed with more than 2 nvidia cards on a single system yet, but have you tried using the parameter "-d 0,1,2,3"?


I start an instance for every card, so this isn't a problem








My problem is, that they don't even show up in Windows :/ Also, my mainboard doens't have any options for PCI-E... its just pretty old (X58) with PCI-E 2.0 (6x 16x, with a PLX Chip, as far as I know)


----------



## Amsterdamned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANJULE*
> 
> Depends. Mainly the motherboard will affect. Does your motherboard have additional 4pin molex-connectors that power the pci-e lanes?
> If you don't have, then it is better to use powered models.
> Some report that usb-risers might have some downgrading influence to hashrate, compared to traditional pci-e risers that have ribbon-cables.
> But in short risers will do the trick.
> If you want to save money, sell that case and the cooling of your computer will improve also. After that it is also easier to add more GPU's to your MB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amsterdamned*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Noobie miner here in Aussieland. Got a crappy old MSI PH67A-C43 that I just bought a Gainward GTX 750 Ti (non Golden Sample) for. So far its been great. Easy 305kh/s overclock with 92 Core Clock and 475 Mem Clock and running super cool. The card doesn't have any external power connectors so its all off the PCI slot.
> 
> I'd like to add a couple more of the same cards for a ghetto but low power mining rig by routing some PCI risers out of the case. Presumably I'll need to run powered risers? Or with the cards low power requirements can I run unpowered risers?
> 
> Will something like this do the trick?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to all.


So got hold of a Gigabyte GTX 750 ti since the Gainwards were all sold out. I've put the Gigabyte in the internal 16x slot and the Gainward on an external USB 1x to 16x riser. Using either Afterburner or EVGA Precision I can keep the Gainward clocked at 300mhz but the internal Gigabyte I can't get beyond 215kh/s no matter what I try. If I disconnect the Gainward on the external riser I can clock the Gigabyte to 300kh/s so its not the card. These are my cuda settings:

cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 2 -m 1 -H 0

Would it have something to do with the mobo or is it likely the USB riser? I've got one other 1x slot on my mobo which I haven't tried yet for the riser. Any other ideas?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> I haven't messed with more than 2 nvidia cards on a single system yet, but have you tried using the parameter "-d 0,1,2,3"?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amsterdamned*
> 
> So got hold of a Gigabyte GTX 750 ti since the Gainwards were all sold out. I've put the Gigabyte in the internal 16x slot and the Gainward on an external USB 1x to 16x riser. Using either Afterburner or EVGA Precision I can keep the Gainward clocked at 300mhz but the internal Gigabyte I can't get beyond 215kh/s no matter what I try. If I disconnect the Gainward on the external riser I can clock the Gigabyte to 300kh/s so its not the card. These are my cuda settings:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 2 -m 1 -H 0
> 
> Would it have something to do with the mobo or is it likely the USB riser? I've got one other 1x slot on my mobo which I haven't tried yet for the riser. Any other ideas?


Might have to do with the pci-e lanes layout...but anyway, what the heck are you doing mining scrypt coins with them???

See this chart: (8 gtx 750 ti's)


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amsterdamned*
> 
> So got hold of a Gigabyte GTX 750 ti since the Gainwards were all sold out. I've put the Gigabyte in the internal 16x slot and the Gainward on an external USB 1x to 16x riser. Using either Afterburner or EVGA Precision I can keep the Gainward clocked at 300mhz but the internal Gigabyte I can't get beyond 215kh/s no matter what I try. If I disconnect the Gainward on the external riser I can clock the Gigabyte to 300kh/s so its not the card. These are my cuda settings:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -i 0 -l T5x24 -C 2 -m 1 -H 0
> 
> Would it have something to do with the mobo or is it likely the USB riser? I've got one other 1x slot on my mobo which I haven't tried yet for the riser. Any other ideas?


Try opening a browser with Flash Player active. This has kept a lot of my cards without monitors up and running at their full speeds.


----------



## necbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freekers*
> 
> This tells us that the 750TI alone uses:
> Idle: 5W
> Load: 83W
> OC Idle: 5W
> OC Load: 93W.


I know this thread is related to mining using the 750 Ti but you guys seem to be so knowledgeable about this card that I thought I'd ask a few questions. I am making a low powered build for typical home use and some occasional gaming and the 750 TI seems right for me. I have an MSI N750TI-2GD5/OC and I'm seeing about 9 watts of power draw at idle and around 75 watts at load as measured by my killawatt meter. I stumbled on Freekers post (quote above) where he saw 5 watts idle with his gigabyte card and I was wonder how you achieved this? Was this possible because of the custom BIOS you flashed to the card? I'm really only interested in this because I'm trying to investigate how to tweak the BIOS so to get the power consumption as low as possible while still having a functional system.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necbot*
> 
> I know this thread is related to mining using the 750 Ti but you guys seem to be so knowledgeable about this card that I thought I'd ask a few questions. I am making a low powered build for typical home use and some occasional gaming and the 750 TI seems right for me. I have an MSI N750TI-2GD5/OC and I'm seeing about 9 watts of power draw at idle and around 75 watts at load as measured by my killawatt meter. I stumbled on Freekers post (quote above) where he saw 5 watts idle with his gigabyte card and I was wonder how you achieved this? *Was this possible because of the custom BIOS you flashed to the card?* I'm really only interested in this because I'm trying to investigate how to tweak the BIOS so to get the power consumption as low as possible while still having a functional system.


Every time I have used a custom bios, it has removed the idle pstate for the cards to drop to idle clocks and voltage. You can get better voltage/ clock speed ratio with a custom bios, which can allow you to achieve better efficiency under load, but any other time you will sending quite a bit more power to the card on idle.

The lower speed the fan is and only having 1 as opposed to 2, would automatically qualify it to draw less power.

Edit: And honestly, if you were to get a 750 Ti then you should look into the power target % and overclocking the core and memory speeds. This has dropped my power consumption on all of my Nvidia Kepler based cards.


----------



## necbot

Thanks for the explaination xartic1. So Freekers low idle power is probably related to the custom BIOS he got from cryptomining-blog.com? In the Kepler BIOS Tweaker I don't see any options to disable a pstate.

Also, you mentioned that overclocking the core and memory would improve power consumption, Freekers power consumption values seem to indicate that the OC gave him a higher power consumption.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necbot*
> 
> Thanks for the explaination xartic1. So Freekers low idle power is probably related to the custom BIOS he got from cryptomining-blog.com? In the Kepler BIOS Tweaker I don't see any options to disable a pstate.
> 
> Also, you mentioned that overclocking the core and memory would improve power consumption, Freekers power consumption values seem to indicate that the OC gave him a higher power consumption.


I can't speak entirely on behalf of the vbios since the one I used is different.

Let me explain how my 750m on my dell works. If I don't add 135+mhz to the core, my voltage is at 1.12 and my "prioritize temperature" in Nvidia Inspector is set to 65C with my core speeds at 1058. When I increase my core by 135 mhz, the temps start rising so the GPU undervolts the card a bit and then downclocks it from the new max I just set (1193mhz) until it can stabalize itself at 65C. Setting higher clock speeds allows the card to run at the same voltage but will generate a tad bit more heat. After my temps stabilize to 65C, it usually ends up being around 1084mhz at 1.042V. If you notice the values, the core speed is higher than the original, and the voltage is lower. Across all of my Nvidia cards, it has either allow me to reduce the heat generated (useful for cards stacked on each other) and also reduce the amount of power sent to the card.


----------



## RavenXBR

http://www.cudaminers.net/forum

New forum to support and organize NVIDIA miners and related info.
cudaminer/ccminer dev supports it.

I'm giving it a try.


----------



## Poena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> http://www.cudaminers.net/forum
> 
> New forum to support and organize NVIDIA miners and related info.
> cudaminer/ccminer dev supports it.
> 
> I'm giving it a try.


I'll be following this site also.









Btw, whats your success rate "yay!!!" with ccminer 0.5 (x86) on heavycoin. I'm a little bit under 95%. No crash since I switched to the x86 version but my success rate is lower.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poena*
> 
> I'll be following this site also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, whats your success rate "yay!!!" with ccminer 0.5 (x86) on heavycoin. I'm a little bit under 95%. No crash since I switched to the x86 version but my success rate is lower.


There's some days I'm not on HVC. But when I was, usually was over 90% after a few hours if I do recall right.


----------



## ccRicers

I've been mining Heavycoin for almost a week straight now. And according to ivanlabrie's table, it's the most profitable right now. I've calculated about $3 profit per day with ~45 Mh/s on my hardware so it seems to line up with the table right. Half of it I hold and half I sell for BTC. Perhaps I can use that other half for VTC as it's cheaper right now.


----------



## RavenXBR

HVC seems the best by now for 750's owners.

As I have only one GPU, and wants to try a lot of options, couldn't stick with one coin yet... =/
By now I'm giving a chance to H2O coin. At least 1000 coins a day.

In a few days I'll receive my March's electricity bill and will be able to evaluate if I shall proceed to build a mining rig (planned 4 750's one) or leave cryptocurrencies behind.

By the way, here in Brazil is really hard to find some of the rig needed pieces cheap, especially the 750's. So, I cannot afford to make a mistake buying wrong "options".
Now the best option I have is this *ZOTAC*.
I read some good reports from owners. Even don't having the 6 pin power connector, do you guys think its a good option for a 4 GPU rig?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> HVC seems the best by now for 750's owners.
> 
> As I have only one GPU, and wants to try a lot of options, couldn't stick with one coin yet... =/
> By now I'm giving a chance to H2O coin. At least 1000 coins a day.
> 
> In a few days I'll receive my March's electricity bill and will be able to evaluate if I shall proceed to build a mining rig (planned 4 750's one) or leave cryptocurrencies behind.
> 
> By the way, here in Brazil is really hard to find some of the rig needed pieces cheap, especially the 750's. So, I cannot afford to make a mistake buying wrong "options".
> Now the best option I have is this *ZOTAC*.
> I read some good reports from owners. Even don't having the 6 pin power connector, do you guys think its a good option for a 4 GPU rig?


Those are the only ones I can find here...I'm using 6 in one rig, h81 pro btc, usb risers.
Works like a charm.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those are the only ones I can find here...I'm using 6 in one rig, h81 pro btc, usb risers.
> Works like a charm.


Good to know.
Which PSU?

I can't even find PRO BTC mobos here... =/

Which rate do you achieve with this rig for scrypt?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Good to know.
> Which PSU?
> 
> I can't even find PRO BTC mobos here... =/
> 
> Which rate do you achieve with this rig for scrypt?


Scrypt is dead bro...though I'm mining doge for the 2x rewards with said rig.

300kh/s per card.

I'm using a Thermaltake 650w smart unit...works well with these low power cards.
Either that or Sentey sdp650ss...

You can try a z87 g45 too.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Scrypt is dead bro...though I'm mining doge for the 2x rewards with said rig.
> 
> 300kh/s per card.
> 
> I'm using a Thermaltake 650w smart unit...works well with these low power cards.
> Either that or Sentey sdp650ss...
> 
> You can try a z87 g45 too.


Are the 2x rewards for a specific Doge pool?


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Scrypt is dead bro...though I'm mining doge for the 2x rewards with said rig.
> 
> 300kh/s per card.
> 
> I'm using a Thermaltake 650w smart unit...works well with these low power cards.
> Either that or Sentey sdp650ss...
> 
> You can try a z87 g45 too.


I know, just for hash rate reference.

I'm thinking about this MOBO for 4 GPUs rig: *HERE*
Very cheap and easy to find here.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Are the 2x rewards for a specific Doge pool?


ypool.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> I know, just for hash rate reference.
> 
> I'm thinking about this MOBO for 4 GPUs rig: *HERE*
> Very cheap and easy to find here.


Not all motherboards work, despite having the slots...what I suggested is tested and true, and less than 6 750 per rig is kinda lame.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> and less than 6 750 per rig is kinda lame.


Why?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Why?


Waste of money otherwise...the advantage the 750 ti's have is in alternate algorithms, not scrypt unless you build 6 gpu rigs.
You'd be better off with r9 270 4gb cards otherwise.


----------



## RavenXBR

Yeah, I'm aiming at alt-algos(VTC, UTC, HVC, etc), not scrypt.
It's still not nice for a 4 750's rig?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's a waste of money...those cards draw between 20 and 50w each, you can easily run 6 off a 500w psu.
z87 g45 is cheap and guaranteed to work, and available in south america.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> ypool.net


Man, I think the Dogecoin bonus is over.


----------



## Poena

HVC difficulty still goin up. Now its up to 4200.

I was wondering why I lost 40 HVC in mining rate this last 24h...


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's a waste of money...those cards draw between 20 and 50w each, you can easily run 6 off a 500w psu.
> z87 g45 is cheap and guaranteed to work, and available in south america.


Best prices I found here:
- GigaByte GA-H61M-DS2H LGA1155: R$ 190 (USD 76)
- MSI Z87-G45 Gaming LGA1150: R$ 650 (USD 260)

See the difference...

By the way: this Z87-G45 has 7 PCI-e slots. Can I run 7 750's on it under win 7 x64?

EDIT:
Its cheaper to buy this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ASRock-Intel-H61-Pro-BTC-Bitcoin-Litecoin-Mining-Rig-DDR3-ATX-Motherboard-/201046751890?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopMotherboards_CPUs_CA&hash=item2ecf51fa92#shpCntId
R$520,00 with shipping and taxes


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Best prices I found here:
> - GigaByte GA-H61M-DS2H LGA1155: R$ 190 (USD 76)
> - MSI Z87-G45 Gaming LGA 1150: R$ 650 (USD 260)
> 
> See the difference...
> 
> By the way: this Z87-G45 has 7 PCI-e slots. Can I run 7 750's on it under win 7 x64?


You can run 6...7 is not likely.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=398955.0


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Man, I think the Dogecoin bonus is over.


Yes it appears so. Back to VTC!


----------



## Amsterdamned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Try opening a browser with Flash Player active. This has kept a lot of my cards without monitors up and running at their full speeds.


But if this was the case wouldn't the card just not mine at all? Can not having a monitor connected affect the performance?

If its the PCI-E architecture then is this a hardware limitation of my mobo or is it related to the CUDAminer software? I read something about CUDA being fixed up for PCI-E architecture which promises performance gains....

Sorry for the noob questions!


----------



## psikogeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amsterdamned*
> 
> But if this was the case wouldn't the card just not mine at all? Can not having a monitor connected affect the performance?
> 
> If its the PCI-E architecture then is this a hardware limitation of my mobo or is it related to the CUDAminer software? I read something about CUDA being fixed up for PCI-E architecture which promises performance gain!


In Windows, not having a monitor connected can affect performance as can lots of things. I work on my integrated graphics and keep my 750 disconnected. The google Chrome trick does not seem to work for me BUT keeping a 3D game in a minimized window does add 15% to my 750 performance even though it is NOT connected to a display. That applies to scrypt and scrypt-N. Heavycoin mining is not affected in the new ccminer.


----------



## Amsterdamned

I'm mining HVC now, getting around 11000khs for each 750ti so total fluctuates between 20mh/s and 22mh/s for the two card rig. Does that sound about right for ccminer and compute 3.5 or should I be seeing more?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ok for stock...try running two instances of ccminer and compare results.


----------



## ccRicers

Anyone have the Galaxy GTX 750 Ti GC Slim? It'd be funny running these babies on a mining rig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nope but the zotac ones are similarly cute and low profile...they run fine but having 6 on usb risers is a bit troublesome cause of the lack of pci-e connectors it seems. (or the z87 g45 isn't as reliable as I thought).
Had to run one of them off the pci-e slot, without a riser, otherwise I had some bsod's and code 43's going on.


----------



## RavenXBR

Have someone tried this?
http://www.zogis.com/productinfo.php?bbn=332


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope but the zotac ones are similarly cute and low profile...they run fine but having 6 on usb risers is a bit troublesome cause of the lack of pci-e connectors it seems. (or the z87 g45 isn't as reliable as I thought).
> Had to run one of them off the pci-e slot, without a riser, otherwise I had some bsod's and code 43's going on.


I had exactly one BSOD with my 750 Ti system but I can't remember what mining program it was running or what coin was it mining. It happened when I had closed Chrome while the program was mining.

I am still waiting on my other USB risers as I just have the one for the outermost card and been three weeks already... I'll probably run 5 max on the board since that's the most PCI express slots it has.

I've seen PCI-to-PCIe x1 adapters but haven't seen how reliable these would be for mining...


----------



## Poena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I've seen PCI-to-PCIe x1 adapters but haven't seen how reliable these would be for mining...


They are reliable, I'm using 2 of them. (USB/Powered).

The only things, I'm getting about 5% less hashrate with them, but it's normal from what I saw online.


----------



## NvNw

Yesterday i got an EVGA 750ti SC, the one with 1 fan and no pcie power connector. I tried mining at stock, it give me around 11-11.5 mhs. On stock it get to a whooping 1.35 mhz on the core and its 2500 on ram. So i started ocing the ram, and it get to 3100, with that speed i'm getting 13.5mhz.









After playing with the core clock i didn't seem to get any gain from it so i left it stock.

So now with my 780 and the 750ti im mining at 36mhs,









Ah and also, with that OC the 750ti stays at 50°, with a room temperature of 25°. The fan went from the stock 40% load to 44%, its almost silent to the rest of the pc, so i'm happy with that, but ill see if i can mod the bios an lower the fan speed a little more.


----------



## just_ilano

Hi all,
i have some problem when install 4 GTX 750Ti (all vga using riser)
all my gpu wont utilize to 100% usage / load, only 30-50%
i try attach 3 card on board and 1 using riser, same result

my rig :
gigabyte 990fxa ud3
athlon x3
4 zotac GTX 750Ti
8gb ram
550w superflower PSU
windows 7 x64
Driver Nvidia 335.23

anyone can help?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_ilano*
> 
> Hi all,
> i have some problem when install 4 GTX 750Ti (all vga using riser)
> all my gpu wont utilize to 100% usage / load, only 30-50%
> i try attach 3 card on board and 1 using riser, same result
> 
> my rig :
> gigabyte 990fxa ud3
> athlon x3
> 4 zotac GTX 750Ti
> 8gb ram
> 550w superflower PSU
> windows 7 x64
> Driver Nvidia 335.23
> 
> anyone can help?


Did you try to open Google Chrome before launching the miner?


----------



## just_ilano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Did you try to open Google Chrome before launching the miner?


yes, i'am trying open chrome with flash. still same result


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> After playing with the core clock i didn't seem to get any gain from it so i left it stock.


http://www.cudaminers.net/forum/gtx-750-ti-heavycoin-hvc-mining-thread.html

You can even put it to the mininum.


----------



## ccRicers

Does PiMP have support for nVidia miners yet? I hope I can go full Linux again soon.


----------



## MineThemAll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Might have to do with the pci-e lanes layout...but anyway, what the heck are you doing mining scrypt coins with them???
> 
> See this chart: (8 gtx 750 ti's)


Could you plz post url to a chart that is represented on this picture?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Bottom line how many watts does a MSI 750 TI gaming edition draw while mining? 50w?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Bottom line how many watts does a MSI 750 TI gaming edition draw while mining? 50w?


With everything stock, I think a safe guess would be 39W, as long as the BIOS is the same as all the other 750 Ti's BIOSes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

New profitability chart for 8 gtx 750 ti's:


----------



## [CyGnus]

cam51037 thanks, i will get one to test if its good i will do a 5 vga rig


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> New profitability chart for 8 gtx 750 ti's:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


added to OP.

Might I ask what your electricity is costing per kwh (it looks like $4/day)? If I recall you wrote you pay something akin to $0.07/kwh , but some people say they pay 0.42 BRL or even 0.787 BRL which is about $0.20 - $0.35 USD /kwh


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> added to OP.
> 
> Might I ask what your electricity is costing per kwh (it looks like $4/day)? If I recall you wrote you pay something akin to $0.07/kwh , but some people say they pay 0.42 BRL or even 0.787 BRL which is about $0.20 - $0.35 USD /kwh


Those charts are not mine, I found them at the cudaminer thread...I pay 0.07usd kWh or so in Argentina.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Does PiMP have support for nVidia miners yet? I hope I can go full Linux again soon.


Any word on this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Any word on this?


Yup, it doesn't support nvidia and I don't think it will. It's a bamt fork or something like that.

Kopiemtu works perfectly fine as a bamt replacement for nvidia cards, try it.


----------



## Poena

I wanted to take a look at the fugue coin but I cant even manage to open the wallet...









I'm getting "An error occured while setting up the RPC port 9089 for listening on IPv4: bind: An attempt was made to access a socket in a way forbiden by its access permissions" Then the wallet simply crash...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Forget fugue, little to no buy orders...the dev is a jerk lol

Better stick to 'better' coins, like Yac.


----------



## e6ug

how do we nvidia miners mine yac? is it profitable? i left hvc for a bit, been mining exe coin.


----------



## e6ug

i did mine 900 fugue coins in a few hrs. just in case







lol


----------



## e6ug

did a bit of research an black coin. can we mine it? or just buy?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Isn't black coin scrypt?

No clue...xD

Yac, just get cudaminer and learn how to tweak it (or copy my settings). And use one post for everything, you can edit it to add more stuff.


----------



## ccRicers

I don't know what BC algo is, but it's irrelevant since you can only buy it, not mine it at this point.

Still frustrated at these technical setbacks I'm having with my rig. Windows crashes too much with most of my cards on risers, and Kopiemtu hangs on boot... I sent a message on the Litecointalk forums to the OS dev about this problem. Gonna try his solution later today. I'm almost ready to sell off my mining hardware because the software has gotten too unreliable for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I don't know what BC algo is, but it's irrelevant since you can only buy it, not mine it at this point.
> 
> Still frustrated at these technical setbacks I'm having with my rig. Windows crashes too much with most of my cards on risers, and Kopiemtu hangs on boot... I sent a message on the Litecointalk forums to the OS dev about this problem. Gonna try his solution later today. I'm almost ready to sell off my mining hardware because the software has gotten too unreliable for me.


Yeah, the software for nvidia mining is still too immature, but it'll get there. The new linux driver sets a good precedent with better API calls and monitoring as well as overclocking features via console.
That means the mining Os will get better, same as Cudaminer and Ccminer.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I don't know what BC algo is, but it's irrelevant since you can only buy it, not mine it at this point.
> 
> Still frustrated at these technical setbacks I'm having with my rig. Windows crashes too much with most of my cards on risers, and Kopiemtu hangs on boot... I sent a message on the Litecointalk forums to the OS dev about this problem. Gonna try his solution later today. I'm almost ready to sell off my mining hardware because the software has gotten too unreliable for me.


Actually you can mine at the BC multipool. Technically they mine other coins, but pay you in BC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's pretty clever...it will keep BC price high, artificially xD


----------



## Rage19420

Yeah im not sure how its going to pan out actually. Mining it hasn't really profited for me.

Im holding half BC, half VTC.

Bought into a bunch of VTC on the latest dump.


----------



## ccRicers

I am having trouble getting KopiemTu to start. Here is the first screen, since entering "root" doesn't do anything, I hit enter and get to the boot messages.




It always stops at the last message you see here, then it reboots after 15 minutes or so, and I get taken to the boot prompt again. So much for an out-of-the-box mining experience.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Seems like it didn't download properly or something...probably not detecting the gpus.

Try xinit, and then startx.

I'd redownload the latest beta: https://mega.co.nz/#!a0IC0RIB!mFWqNx3y_WdF4S57AqS3hC-Z2sP8-Gx6n0Yeex9UGKA

Comes with pool manager (same as the bamt software for farm managing)


----------



## craigdabbs

ccRicers

Have you tried booting a full linux distro like Ubuntu or manjaro?

I have just recently got into mining, i run a 24/7 server anyway so though i would stick a few 750ti's in there. I run Arch Linux and have been flicking between Execoin, HeavyCoin, GroestlCoin and Vertcoin. Currently groestlcoin atm.

My 3 video cards are EVGA SC Single fan models. All plugged into USB 1-16x powered risers. Using the integrated intel video for my monitor.

I have managed to overclock all 3 to GPU - 1290mhz Mem - 3200(6400) mhz using a modded bios. All seem stable.

Regarding the software, ive not had a single crash and its been mining a week of various coins so from my perspective the software seems very stable. Hats off to cbuchner1 & co for the great work on ccminer and cudaminer.
I have downloaded all the software/wallets from there respective git repositories and compiled ok. Had to do some linking of some libraries to begin with but subsequent compiles have been fine.

Some interesting cli commands for querying your GPU's
nvidia-sli
....../cuda/samples/1_Utilities/deviceQuery/deviceQuery - Shows gpu/memory clock speeds.

Code:



Code:


+------------------------------------------------------+                       
| NVIDIA-SMI 334.21     Driver Version: 334.21         |                       
|-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
| GPU  Name        Persistence-M| Bus-Id        Disp.A | Volatile Uncorr. ECC |
| Fan  Temp  Perf  Pwr:Usage/Cap|         Memory-Usage | GPU-Util  Compute M. |
|===============================+======================+======================|
|   0  GeForce GTX 750 Ti  Off  | 0000:02:00.0     N/A |                  N/A |
| 40%   31C  N/A     N/A /  N/A |     40MiB /  2047MiB |     N/A      Default |
+-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
|   1  GeForce GTX 750 Ti  Off  | 0000:03:00.0     N/A |                  N/A |
| 40%   33C  N/A     N/A /  N/A |     40MiB /  2047MiB |     N/A      Default |
+-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
|   2  GeForce GTX 750 Ti  Off  | 0000:04:00.0     N/A |                  N/A |
| 40%   37C  N/A     N/A /  N/A |     40MiB /  2047MiB |     N/A      Default |
+-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+

+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
| Compute processes:                                               GPU Memory |
|  GPU       PID  Process name                                     Usage      |
|=============================================================================|
|    0            Not Supported                                               |
|    1            Not Supported                                               |
|    2            Not Supported                                               |
+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
  GPU Clock rate:                                1291 MHz (1.29 GHz)
  Memory Clock rate:                             3200 Mhz
  GPU Clock rate:                                1291 MHz (1.29 GHz)
  Memory Clock rate:                             3200 Mhz
  GPU Clock rate:                                1291 MHz (1.29 GHz)
  Memory Clock rate:                             3200 Mhz

I will be happy to try and help anyone trying to setup on linux, im not a expert but can find my way around







.

Cheers

C


----------



## ccRicers

Craigdabbs, did you compile CudaMiner by yourself? Because I couldn't see a straightfoward way to use CudaMiner aside from the KopiemTu mining distro. I tried the following:

Xubuntu 12.04 - Worked well when I was AMD GPU mining. But some of packages were too old and incompatible to use for building CudaMiner.
Xubuntu 13.10 - Display driver issues. Black screen after GRUB, also with trying nomodeset.
Ubuntu 13.10 - same as above
KopiemTu - same as above but it got partway through the boot message sequence and would reboot after 10 minutes. Will try other cards for the main display.


----------



## craigdabbs

Yes i compiled cudaminer and ccminer myself. Ill post up the process i used to see if it will give any insight. Manjaro is a very bleeeding edge distro wih up to date packages. Might be worth a go.


----------



## craigdabbs

make sure you have the cuda toolkit installed (its around 700mb)
take note to see where it installs it.
sudo find / -name 'cuda' should give you some idea

git clone https://github.com/cbuchner1/CudaMiner.git
cd cudaminer
./autogen.sh
./configure --with-cuda=path/to/cuda/folder
make
make install (run as sudo)

then cudaminer to start


----------



## ccRicers

I put the iso for Manjaro on a USB stick and it loaded the OS and shell selection screen on boot. Neither OS variety (with proprietary or free drivers) would load correctly as it would just spit out "nouveau .... unknown" errors millions of times.

I know that this is related to the kernel driver, but I don't know where to disable it. Do I need to go into the UEFI shell to do this? Remember I cannot even get into the installer.

(edit) I finally remembered to press "e" for editing the boot options and removed the kernel driver modes and used "nomodeset" to load the text version of the installer. This went well with no problems. Upon restarting I still had issues with the X Server window system failing to start. Seems to be because of the default drivers. I uninstalled the nouveau and installed the proprietary nVidia driver. Still a no go with X Server.

Part of me thinks I'd have a much smoother setup process if I did everything with the monitor plugged into the port for using Intel's iGPU. My mobo only has HDMI and I don't have a HDMI-DVI cable, so I have been using one of the graphics cards to run the display all the time. I ordered a cable to use with the motherboard so hopefully drivers won't be an issue with the default display adapter.


----------



## craigdabbs

I assume you managed to install manjaro and restarted presented no gui?

If you can get to a prompt can you do a full update. I think majaro still uses pacman .

Code:



Code:


pacman -Syu nvidia

Im running my monitor of the intel video card, i managed to do this by installing the nvidia drivers (nvidia-libgl) and then overwrite with intels. It asked to overwrite the libgl package, press yes.


----------



## marcus556

anyone mined Primecoin with the 750ti's yet? Whats the hash/rate on them?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craigdabbs*
> 
> I assume you managed to install manjaro and restarted presented no gui?
> 
> If you can get to a prompt can you do a full update. I think majaro still uses pacman .
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> pacman -Syu nvidia
> 
> Im running my monitor of the intel video card, i managed to do this by installing the nvidia drivers (nvidia-libgl) and then overwrite with intels. It asked to overwrite the libgl package, press yes.


Ah, I see. The guides I have been following didn't mention installing those packages and mostly talked about the mhwd command for installing the nVidia drivers.

I downloaded the packages with pacman and had them all installed. On reboot I come to Grub again and when selecting the OS the boot messages scroll but they stop at a random point after a few seconds. It's like the display just freezes there.

I think I will hold off on using Linux to mine, until I get that DVI-HDMI cable, because it seems much less of a hassle to do using the iGPU for the monitor. Manjaro's install guide shows a GUI installation and I never saw this, probably because of not using the iGPU.


----------



## craigdabbs

ricers,

I did get the same error when booting a older usb drive of Arch. Its the nvidia open source drivers they have packaged into the release. I think once your using the intel it will be fine.


----------



## Roy360

got my 6 card EVGA GTX 750Ti (no 6 pin) rig up and running. Getting ~20kh/s more on the x86 version vs the 64bit. All 1x to 16x risers.

Not sure how overclocking on this card works, but I manage to get 1678kh/s
with the following overclock and settings:

+175 MHz = 1267 - 1299
+400 MHz = 3100
Stock voltage (1156mV)

Fastest card gets 292kh/s, slowest gets 278

Not sure that the following setting do, but here they are:
-l T10x16 -C 1 -H 2

Using driver version: 335.23


----------



## hisapon74

anyone mine MONACOIN? its hight profit.


----------



## Boffinboy

How did you go about the bios over clocking? I thought it only allowed power modding...

Have you tried the beta drivers which allow over clocking yet? I am a bit clueless with Linux, but am in the same situation in that I have a media/backup server so just stuck some 750tis in and got a friend to help me with the setup!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craigdabbs*
> 
> ccRicers
> 
> Have you tried booting a full linux distro like Ubuntu or manjaro?
> 
> I have just recently got into mining, i run a 24/7 server anyway so though i would stick a few 750ti's in there. I run Arch Linux and have been flicking between Execoin, HeavyCoin, GroestlCoin and Vertcoin. Currently groestlcoin atm.
> 
> My 3 video cards are EVGA SC Single fan models. All plugged into USB 1-16x powered risers. Using the integrated intel video for my monitor.
> 
> I have managed to overclock all 3 to GPU - 1290mhz Mem - 3200(6400) mhz using a modded bios. All seem stable.
> 
> Regarding the software, ive not had a single crash and its been mining a week of various coins so from my perspective the software seems very stable. Hats off to cbuchner1 & co for the great work on ccminer and cudaminer.
> I have downloaded all the software/wallets from there respective git repositories and compiled ok. Had to do some linking of some libraries to begin with but subsequent compiles have been fine.
> 
> Some interesting cli commands for querying your GPU's
> nvidia-sli
> ....../cuda/samples/1_Utilities/deviceQuery/deviceQuery - Shows gpu/memory clock speeds.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +------------------------------------------------------+
> | NVIDIA-SMI 334.21     Driver Version: 334.21         |
> |-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
> | GPU  Name        Persistence-M| Bus-Id        Disp.A | Volatile Uncorr. ECC |
> | Fan  Temp  Perf  Pwr:Usage/Cap|         Memory-Usage | GPU-Util  Compute M. |
> |===============================+======================+======================|
> |   0  GeForce GTX 750 Ti  Off  | 0000:02:00.0     N/A |                  N/A |
> | 40%   31C  N/A     N/A /  N/A |     40MiB /  2047MiB |     N/A      Default |
> +-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
> |   1  GeForce GTX 750 Ti  Off  | 0000:03:00.0     N/A |                  N/A |
> | 40%   33C  N/A     N/A /  N/A |     40MiB /  2047MiB |     N/A      Default |
> +-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
> |   2  GeForce GTX 750 Ti  Off  | 0000:04:00.0     N/A |                  N/A |
> | 40%   37C  N/A     N/A /  N/A |     40MiB /  2047MiB |     N/A      Default |
> +-------------------------------+----------------------+----------------------+
> 
> +-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
> | Compute processes:                                               GPU Memory |
> |  GPU       PID  Process name                                     Usage      |
> |=============================================================================|
> |    0            Not Supported                                               |
> |    1            Not Supported                                               |
> |    2            Not Supported                                               |
> +-----------------------------------------------------------------------------+
> GPU Clock rate:                                1291 MHz (1.29 GHz)
> Memory Clock rate:                             3200 Mhz
> GPU Clock rate:                                1291 MHz (1.29 GHz)
> Memory Clock rate:                             3200 Mhz
> GPU Clock rate:                                1291 MHz (1.29 GHz)
> Memory Clock rate:                             3200 Mhz
> 
> I will be happy to try and help anyone trying to setup on linux, im not a expert but can find my way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> C


----------



## Xazax

Question, Can I mine with 5-6x 750ti's that DO not have a 6-pin connector? or will this cause some sort of power issue from PCI-E slots?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> Question, Can I mine with 5-6x 750ti's that DO not have a 6-pin connector? or will this cause some sort of power issue from PCI-E slots?


If you use powered risers you should be able to, I wouldn't trust any board though if you're planning on pulling 240W from the board just from video cards though, which is what 6 750 Ti's would take.


----------



## Xazax

Ah so what do you think of a mix of both? say 3 that used powered 3 that don't? I'm asking because i currently running 6x 750ti with 6pin and I'm just having powersupply shortage really don't wanna buy another


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> Ah so what do you think of a mix of both? say 3 that used powered 3 that don't? I'm asking because i currently running 6x 750ti with 6pin and I'm just having powersupply shortage really don't wanna buy another


It depends on the board I'd say. Most can run 2 cards right from the board, but I'm not sure about 3. I have a feeling it would work, but you might want to wait for others to chime in as well.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It depends on the board I'd say. Most can run 2 cards right from the board, but I'm not sure about 3. I have a feeling it would work, but you might want to wait for others to chime in as well.


running 6 off my BTC board. I think two of the cards are cut, but the rest get power straight from the mobo.

My cards don't have the 6 pin though.


----------



## Roy360

how do you undervolt this card? EVGA only lets me overvolt.


----------



## ivanlabrie

No need to undervolt a 40w card...


----------



## craterloads

Guys any setting for yacoin?

Switching from HVC as seems dead, should have moved over a couple of weeks ago really!


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Guys any setting for yacoin?
> 
> Switching from HVC as seems dead, should have moved over a couple of weeks ago really!


This works good for me!

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -u x.x  -p x --algo=scrypt-jane -H 2 -L 2 -i 0 -l t64x1 -b 4096 -m 1
pause


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craterloads*
> 
> Guys any setting for yacoin?
> 
> Switching from HVC as seems dead, should have moved over a couple of weeks ago really!


I'm guessing you'll use a 750 for yac, right?

CPU is good too. (yeah, yac is a good cpu coin...pretty much the only decent one, maybe better than riecoin)


----------



## craterloads

Yes 750 ti, msi tf

CPUs are just dual core intels, low end ones on H81 BTC


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice, then use this for yacoin:

-b 4096 -m 1 -L 2 -l 4x16 -C 0

3.17kh/s at stock on zotac cards, msi should get you bigger numbers with minimal tweaking.


----------



## Roy360

How much power are your cards drawing? I just checked my rig with a Belkin power meter, and my 6 EVGA 750Ti (no 6pin) are sucking 630W(from the Wall on a ULTRA LSP750W) on stock settings. Whereas my 6 Sapphire R9 270X are drawing 800W with the same power meter (2 cards on a CX500(308W) and 4 cards on XFX 850W Gold (514W)).

I have overvolt disabled, why is it draining so much? The Ultra LSP750 is supposed to be:
Efficiency at 100% 87.89%
Efficiency at 50% 88.24%
Efficiency at 20% 84.07%

edit: no wonder my outlet burned, the rig that was supposed to drag 300W was draining double.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ultra brand psu...that should tell you a lot about it. It's crap.-


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, just a heads up, I've been mining jackpotcoin with the 750 ti rig I got, and it's been really good for me








Getting 2700kh/s out of each card, I mine solo and find tons of blocks.
Price is 3 or 4 satoshis at allcrypt.com but I get so many per day that it's really profitable!
Then there's the chance of getting the jackpot which would give you a massive payout.

Read about it at bitcointalk, and the cudaminers forum.


----------



## mihco

Are pools also available? How many kh/s should i expect from gtx 770?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Are pools also available? How many kh/s should i expect from gtx 770?


Mine solo, pools suck for this...it's super low diff still.

You should get to at least 6mh/s with that card.
You need ccminer v0.7 or 0.8 for JPC.
0.8 lets you mine mjolnir coin too but it slows down groestl and jpc I believe.

https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases


----------



## Coodex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Does PiMP have support for nVidia miners yet? I hope I can go full Linux again soon.


PiMP team been actively working on an nvidia version the past week or 5 days I think (maybe longer), I'd highly suggest you to hop on their channel #PiMP on freenode and check with them









(ask sling00 or melt7777) for more info

cheers


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine solo, pools suck for this...it's super low diff still.
> 
> You should get to at least 6mh/s with that card.
> You need ccminer v0.7 or 0.8 for JPC.
> 0.8 lets you mine mjolnir coin too but it slows down groestl and jpc I believe.
> 
> https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases


getting only about 3,1-3,6Mh/s with gtx770. Using ccminer0.8. Any advice on settings?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> getting only about 3,1-3,6Mh/s with gtx770. Using ccminer0.8. Any advice on settings?


EDIT: 4,1-4,3Mh/s with ccminer0.7.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> EDIT: 4,1-4,3Mh/s with ccminer0.7.


No settings to tweak other than core/mem speed


----------



## Poena

Ivan how's solomining going?

I'm giving it a try and I only got 2 blocks in 18 hours.









Mining at 15kh/s,


----------



## ccRicers

Jackpot coin difficulty averages over 60 now. I don't see it worth mining solo with ~15 Mh/s anymore :-/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poena*
> 
> Ivan how's solomining going?
> 
> I'm giving it a try and I only got 2 blocks in 18 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mining at 15kh/s,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Jackpot coin difficulty averages over 60 now. I don't see it worth mining solo with ~15 Mh/s anymore :-/


2 blocks in 12hs with 7 750 ti's...I'll let it run for a while.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 2 blocks in 12hs with 7 750 ti's...I'll let it run for a while.


Oh, you have _seven_ of them, not four like me. See, that's different then


----------



## ivanlabrie

I meant 6...not 7


----------



## Poena

And I meant 15Mh/s and not 15Kh/s. Now at 20Mh/s with the new update.









Anyway, I'm back to Miningpoolhhub.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm still solo...








heck, I'd still mine myr solo xD


----------



## ozzy1925

i think i better ask this here:
guys i am planning to make a 6x 750ti rig which one should i buy?
msi GTX750Ti Twin Frozr Gaming GDDR5 2GB
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750ti-twin-frozr-gaming-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx112-ekran-karti.html?srt=PU
or
asus GTX750TI-OC-2GD5
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750-ti-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx11-ekran-karti-12656.html?srt=PU

or the cheapest
asus GTX750TI-PH-2GD5
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/gtx750-ti-gddr5-2gb-128bit-nvidia-geforce-dx11-ekran-karti-13007.html?
also can i run more than 6x750ti cards together?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poena*
> 
> And I meant 15Mh/s and not 15Kh/s. Now at 20Mh/s with the new update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm back to Miningpoolhhub.


new update?


----------



## ivanlabrie

ccminer has a new update, source code only, but a guy at the cudaminer thread posted windows binaries.
https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases/tag/v0.9
We can now own quark coins and animecoin, as well as jackpotcoin.


----------



## synge

Hi, I've never mined before, but I have heard about hash rate per watt of the 750ti, so this thought just occurred to me today:

I have a HTPC / light gaming rig ("Vision" in my sig) which is used for watching video / Youtube / whatever for a few hours each day, and is also used for 720p gaming for maybe 2-3 hours per week. It currently has a HD5770 in it. It would be nice to do 1080p gaming, but the 5770 isn't really cut out for 1080p in many games. At the same time, I don't actually game on the HTPC very often, so I really haven't been able to justify spending money on a new video card. But... if I were to buy a 750ti now for $150, I could then sell my HD5770 for $60. Is it feasible for me to mine back the $90 difference, or at least most of it? Electricity is ~$0.10/kWh here.

What say you folks? Can I mine myself a free video card upgrade, or am I too late to the party? If this is still doable, I would appreciate suggestions on what type of coin to mine, and which 750ti card would be best to buy. Thank you!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> Hi, I've never mined before, but I have heard about hash rate per watt of the 750ti, so this thought just occurred to me today:
> 
> I have a HTPC / light gaming rig ("Vision" in my sig) which is used for watching video / Youtube / whatever for a few hours each day, and is also used for 720p gaming for maybe 2-3 hours per week. It currently has a HD5770 in it. It would be nice to do 1080p gaming, but the 5770 isn't really cut out for 1080p in many games. At the same time, I don't actually game on the HTPC very often, so I really haven't been able to justify spending money on a new video card. But... if I were to buy a 750ti now for $150, I could then sell my HD5770 for $60. Is it feasible for me to mine back the $90 difference, or at least most of it? Electricity is ~$0.10/kWh here.
> 
> What say you folks? Can I mine myself a free video card upgrade, or am I too late to the party? If this is still doable, I would appreciate suggestions on what type of coin to mine, and which 750ti card would be best to buy. Thank you!


Sure thing!

You can mine with it and make roughly 70 cents a day...it draws 40w.

Here you can see a list of profitabily values for all coins and algorithms: http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&scryptf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_hash_rate%5D=280&factor%5Bscrypt_power%5D=40.0&scrypt_nf=true&factor%5Bscrypt_n_hr%5D=135&factor%5Bscrypt_n_p%5D=40.0&cha12f=true&factor%5Bcha12_hr%5D=20.0&factor%5Bcha12_p%5D=45.0&cha14f=true&factor%5Bcha14_hr%5D=3.4&factor%5Bcha14_p%5D=22.0&x11f=true&factor%5Bx11_hr%5D=1700.0&factor%5Bx11_p%5D=30.0&factor%5Bcost%5D=0.05&commit=Calculate&sort=Profitability7&heavyf=true&factor%5Bheavycoin_hr%5D=13.0&factor%5Bheavycoin_p%5D=40.0&grof=true&factor%5Bgro_hr%5D=3.3&factor%5Bgro_p%5D=40.0


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sure thing!
> 
> You can mine with it and make roughly 70 cents a day...it draws 40w.


Hmm. $0.70 day earns me $90 in 129 days. I'm going to estimate total system power @ 80w, at that rate I would have used about $28 in electricity during that time.... break-even point is probably around 200 days or so? But I know that the difficulty rate keeps increasing. At a glance, Badgercoin and Darkcoin appear good because they've both had consistently high profitability rates over the four listed time periods. How quickly should I expect difficulty to increase? I understand that Litecoin ASICs are in the works, will those affect the difficulty of these other altcoins?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Forget about increasing difficulty...there are always new coins.

For instance, there's a coin called jacktpotcoin which pays a bit more than that, and yacoin has been constantly at the same profitability level, maybe a 10% decline in 6 months.









Heck, you can now run folding at home and get paid: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0

(and the 750 ti is awesome at that!)


----------



## Roy360

so how much power should 6 EVGA 750ti draw? I just swapped my Ultra LSP750 with a Corsair CS750 (Gold) and now it's drawing ~500W, which is better than before, but it's still 200ish W higher than what I expected.

Has anyone verified the 30W/card claim?

Using the BTC board and Intel G3220 underclocked to 0.8GHz


----------



## ivanlabrie

Depends on the algorithm...and also psu efficiency. From the wall readings will be around 50w per card.


----------



## synge

What are the best 750ti for mining that aren't too expensive? I read that it's a good idea to avoid iron chokes. Looking at Gigabyte and MSI (single fan version) right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Whatever card has the highest stock clocks and no pci-e connectors will do...I have a rig with 6 Zotac single fan cards and all do their expected hash rates on all algorithms with an intel g3220 and 8gb of ram.
It was the cheapest card available locally...


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Whatever card has the highest stock clocks and no pci-e connectors will do...I have a rig with 6 Zotac single fan cards and all do their expected hash rates on all algorithms with an intel g3220 and 8gb of ram.
> It was the cheapest card available locally...


I'm leaning towards this Gigabyte card right now. $150 after rebate and the highest stock clocks I've seen. It has an external power connector though, isn't that a _good_ thing? I mean that should allow for higher clocks and I'm only going to be running one card.


----------



## ivanlabrie

No, it's just a gimmick..it's a card that sips power...you don't need that and it makes psu costs go up when building mining rigs.

If you're getting only a few cards it's fine, but for dedicated mining rigs it kinda sucks having to use connectors


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No, it's just a gimmick..it's a card that sips power...you don't need that and it makes psu costs go up when building mining rigs.
> 
> If you're getting only a few cards it's fine, but for dedicated mining rigs it kinda sucks having to use connectors


This is going in my HTPC, not a mining rig, so just one card. Sounds like I'll get the Gigabyte.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No, it's just a gimmick..it's a card that sips power...you don't need that and it makes psu costs go up when building mining rigs.
> 
> If you're getting only a few cards it's fine, but for dedicated mining rigs it kinda sucks having to use connectors


I thought that if the card doesn't have 6-pin connector(s), then it draws all the power from pci-e slots, and with 750 ti rigs that means that you'll have to use powered risers, which will bring the total price of the rig up more than buying cards with 6-pin connectors and using cheap non-powered risers. I've got 6x gigabyte 750 ti in one machine, and all are connected with simple non-powered x1-x16 risers... been working fine 24/7 from ~ February. I wouldn't try connecting 6 cards without 6-pin connectors to one MB though, not with non-powered risers.

So in my experience it's actually the opposite: if you're getting only a few cards, then you can get by with cards that don't have 6-pin connectors (cause you'll likely be able to connect them all to pci-e slots directly, without risers), but if you're building a dedicated rig, it's just safer/cheaper to buy the cards that do have 6-pin external power connectors. A decent PSU usually have 4x pci-e 6/8 pin connectors, so for a 6-7 gpu rig you'll only need 2-3 "molex => pci-e 6-pin" cables and they're included with the cards (at least with gigabyte 750 ti).

By the way, what do you guys mine now? I've tried Jackpot coin and it was not bad while the price was at 2 satoshis, but it's 1 satoshi now and I'm thinking of switching to some other coin. When new ccminer with faster x11 is released, the next most profitable coin will probably be one of those x11 coins, but until then... what to mine?


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> This is going in my HTPC, not a mining rig, so just one card. Sounds like I'll get the Gigabyte.


If it's just one card, get any of those with good pcb (no iron chokes etc) and good cooler. MSI or Gigabyte, maybe Zotac dual fan..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> I thought that if the card doesn't have 6-pin connector(s), then it draws all the power from pci-e slots, and with 750 ti rigs that means that you'll have to use powered risers, which will bring the total price of the rig up more than buying cards with 6-pin connectors and using cheap non-powered risers. I've got 6x gigabyte 750 ti in one machine, and all are connected with simple non-powered x1-x16 risers... been working fine 24/7 from ~ February. I wouldn't try connecting 6 cards without 6-pin connectors to one MB though, not with non-powered risers.
> 
> So in my experience it's actually the opposite: if you're getting only a few cards, then you can get by with cards that don't have 6-pin connectors (cause you'll likely be able to connect them all to pci-e slots directly, without risers), but if you're building a dedicated rig, it's just safer/cheaper to buy the cards that do have 6-pin external power connectors. A decent PSU usually have 4x pci-e 6/8 pin connectors, so for a 6-7 gpu rig you'll only need 2-3 "molex => pci-e 6-pin" cables and they're included with the cards (at least with gigabyte 750 ti).
> 
> By the way, what do you guys mine now? I've tried Jackpot coin and it was not bad while the price was at 2 satoshis, but it's 1 satoshi now and I'm thinking of switching to some other coin. When new ccminer with faster x11 is released, the next most profitable coin will probably be one of those x11 coins, but until then... what to mine?


My standard nvidia rig is as follows:

h81 pro btc
6 usb risers
6 zotac el cheapo 750 ti 2gb cards
550w xfx psu
g3220
8gb ddr3

This saves me the hassle of dealing with cheap chinese molex to pci-e adapters or more expensive psus.

x11 at us.trademybit.com...that's what I mine when not mining yacoin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> If it's just one card, get any of those with good pcb (no iron chokes etc) and good cooler. MSI or Gigabyte, maybe Zotac dual fan..


+1

Btw, try curecoin guys...might be worth a lot.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> My standard nvidia rig is as follows:
> 
> h81 pro btc
> 6 usb risers
> 6 zotac el cheapo 750 ti 2gb cards
> 550w xfx psu
> g3220
> 8gb ddr3
> 
> This saves me the hassle of dealing with cheap chinese molex to pci-e adapters or more expensive psus.
> 
> x11 at us.trademybit.com...that's what I mine when not mining yacoin.
> +1
> 
> Btw, try curecoin guys...might be worth a lot.


What kind of hashrate do you get per 750 Ti on Yacoin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What kind of hashrate do you get per 750 Ti on Yacoin?


3.45kh/s, mild oc.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 3.45kh/s, mild oc.


And how many ppd folding on 750ti?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's lower than expected, Stanford doesn't fully support those cards yet.


----------



## Poena

I tried Curecoin, at first I was getting about 110k PPD. I tried the advanced view then I'm at 2k PPD with 13days work duration.

Installed and uninstalled it didnt work. Same thing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poena*
> 
> I tried Curecoin, at first I was getting about 110k PPD. I tried the advanced view then I'm at 2k PPD with 13days work duration.
> 
> Installed and uninstalled it didnt work. Same thing.


Did you add any flags to the extra slot options?


----------



## Poena

I add the client-type beta. Seem to work atm.

PPD is going up. But I'm on Fahcore 0x15 and not 17.


----------



## martinducrey

hello all !!

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4984

This 750 ti for mining. One review ? The USB riser is best choise for the 750TI ? Or Riser PCIe 1x -> 16x?

Thank you


----------



## ivanlabrie

Usb risers are more convenient and sturdy...I favor them over the ribbon cable ones.

Good card for a single gpu rig.
I'd prefer something without a pci-e plug, think msi gaming 750 ti 2gb.


----------



## martinducrey

UBS riser no performance problem Vs ribbon riser?

And this riser http://www.la-boutique-du-mineur.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/3.jpg

So the best is 750 Ti without PCI 6 PIN and riser USB ?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poena*
> 
> I tried Curecoin, at first I was getting about 110k PPD. I tried the advanced view then I'm at 2k PPD with 13days work duration.
> 
> Installed and uninstalled it didnt work. Same thing.


110k PPD with one 750ti??


----------



## Poena

110k PPD with five 750ti. But i never saw those number again.









On FahCore15 it seem 15k PPD is the average for a 750ti. Look like FahCore17 is out of reach atm for us.

But my PPD is all over the place, for 8h I got good PPD arround 80k, I was about to start another project and I'm only getting 13k PPD.







Playing with the extra slot flag a little bit on some card it's helping on others it doesnt. I had the same issue yesterday. :S

I want to contribute but in a effective way.


----------



## Amph

someone know, when the maxwell 28nm(not 20nm) will be release?


----------



## ivanlabrie

No one knows...looking forward to it though


----------



## Amph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> My standard nvidia rig is as follows:
> 
> h81 pro btc
> 6 usb risers
> 6 zotac el cheapo 750 ti 2gb cards
> 550w xfx psu
> g3220
> 8gb ddr3
> 
> This saves me the hassle of dealing with cheap chinese molex to pci-e adapters or more expensive psus.
> 
> x11 at us.trademybit.com...that's what I mine when not mining yacoin.
> +1
> 
> Btw, try curecoin guys...might be worth a lot.


arent' 4 gb enough?

i want to build a similar rig

i dunno about the psu, non fully modular seems bad to me, i'm on the corsair rm550, but it's a little expensive


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> someone know, when the maxwell 28nm(not 20nm) will be release?


Sometime in Q3/Q4 are the predictions right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> arent' 4 gb enough?
> 
> i want to build a similar rig
> 
> i dunno about the psu, non fully modular seems bad to me, i'm on the corsair rm550, but it's a little expensive


4gb isn't enough for certain algos...don't cheap out on ram, you might need it. Plus windows is more flexible for nvidia users, and it eats up ram.
With something like kopiemtu you can get away with 4 probably.


----------



## Amph

what 8giga ram you suggest for that MB?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Whatever brand...or speed, doesn't matter much. Get a cheap 2x4 kit.


----------



## Amph

yeah i know, but searching for the cheapest one is time consuming







, what are your?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Random sticks...cheapest I could find for the nvidia rig.


----------



## Amph

you know not every one is good, they must be compatible


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, no big deal...I always use random ram on cheap or mining systems.










On my main rig I use the good stuff, but no point in going crazy with ram QVL, timings, speed or whatever, size is what matters, and price.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, no big deal...I always use random ram on cheap or mining systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my main rig I use the good stuff, but no point in going crazy with ram QVL, timings, speed or whatever, size is what matters, and price.


I'd always at least match ram in sets like dimm 1 and 3 can be for 1gb sticks and 2 and 4 could be for 2gb stick. Pairing them up is always the best for performance and gives you less BSOD's.


----------



## Amph

for the h81 pro btc, the molex are needed with 750ti?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> for the h81 pro btc, the molex are needed with 750ti?


If you're talking about USB risers, then yes they need the power. It won't even work without it, even if your card has a 6-pin connector.


----------



## Amph

i'm talking about normal risers un-powered, also i'm not familiar with nvidia string on ccminer

what should i put in? i've seen a T parameters T5x24 , what is the best kernel?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> i'm talking about normal risers un-powered, also i'm not familiar with nvidia string on ccminer
> 
> what should i put in? i've seen a T parameters T5x24 , what is the best kernel?


Ah okay, you meant the molex connectors on the motherboard. Yes, you should use those if you have ribbon risers.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Ah okay, you meant the molex connectors on the motherboard. Yes, you should use those if you have ribbon risers.


you don't have it. I use ribbon risers, and the only ones I've connected the molex are the ones I cut myself.

bytheway, that is the best kernel? I'm trying to reduce the power usage of my 6 cards. Actually thinking of selling off a card, because of how much power these things take.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> you don't have it. I use ribbon risers, and the only ones I've connected the molex are the ones I cut myself.


Not following you there. I don't have what? You cut your own ribbon risers? How did you connect the risers to the molex on the motherboard?


----------



## Avarclackarz

Hey guys, new GTX 750 ti owner here. I intend to use it to discover a bit crypo-currencies, mining, and possibly make some money to cover the expense in the mid-to-long term.

Do you have some advice on how to start, adapted to this card? What mining client (cudaminer?)? What wallet? What kind of currencies are good to mine with a 250/300 kh/s rate and not too complicated to use/trade?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avarclackarz*
> 
> Hey guys, new GTX 750 ti owner here. I intend to use it to discover a bit crypo-currencies, mining, and possibly make some money to cover the expense in the mid-to-long term.
> 
> Do you have some advice on how to start, adapted to this card? What mining client (cudaminer?)? What wallet? What kind of currencies are good to mine with a 250/300 kh/s rate and not too complicated to use/trade?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Yeah, don't mine scrypt first...Head over to cudaminers.net for more info.

I'd reccomend mining jackpot coin, look it up at that site. Then sign up at allcrypt.com to sell them for bitcoin and hold the bitcoins till price is high enough to cash out. (or don't!)


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Not following you there. I don't have what? You cut your own ribbon risers? How did you connect the risers to the molex on the motherboard?


Whenever, I am combining power supplies, I always "cut" the PCIe risers that are connected to the secondary PSU, and use the molex on the riser

But if you are using one power supply, and have a motherboard like the AsRock BTC(extra power connectors) then you can ignore the "cutting" part and you can ignore the molex on the risers.

A motherboard with extra PCIe power looks like this:

http://www.zooze.co.uk/8800GTS/MSI%20975X%20Platinum.jpg

If you don't have that, then you can use the molex on SOME of the risers. Or you can cut them all, and use the molex ALL the risers

P.s don't forget to unclock and unvolt your CPU. I dropped ~30W from underclocking my G3220 to 800MHz


----------



## Avarclackarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, don't mine scrypt first...Head over to cudaminers.net for more info.
> 
> I'd reccomend mining jackpot coin, look it up at that site. Then sign up at allcrypt.com to sell them for bitcoin and hold the bitcoins till price is high enough to cash out. (or don't!)


It seems it's a lottery right? I would prefer something simpler first, mining a crypto-currency for a few days/weeks, see how is it done, etc. For the moment, i'm overwhelmed by the quantity of information. Everyone has different advices. Some people are hell bent on NOT using any wallet (too dangerous, etc), others say it's ok. For some currencies like litecoin, i don't even see cudaminer as a recommended mining software, etc.

A bit lost. I would give a mushroom pizza for a simple and reliable guide.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avarclackarz*
> 
> It seems it's a lottery right? I would prefer something simpler first, mining a crypto-currency for a few days/weeks, see how is it done, etc. For the moment, i'm overwhelmed by the quantity of information. Everyone has different advices. Some people are hell bent on NOT using any wallet (too dangerous, etc), others say it's ok. For some currencies like litecoin, i don't even see cudaminer as a recommended mining software, etc.
> 
> A bit lost. I would give a mushroom pizza for a simple and reliable guide.


I'm handing you the info you need, go mine jackpotcoin. You'll 100% guaranteed make more money than mining any other coin with your cards, since nvidia has a clear advantage there and the coin is already insanely profitable atm, and not in any of the popular mining calculator sites. It'll take a while for the masses to ruin it for us.

You can sell the coins at allcrypt.com, but by all means get the wallet in your pc to receive the mined coins.
Try this pool: http://www.hashharder.com/jha/jackpotcoin

Get the latest compile for ccminer: https://mega.co.nz/#!E5lR0YJI!cTm25l4tfLoJyMBlvIfBKUlc15PHLXMZwMicD0h37NA
The one in the github page is a bit older.


----------



## Amph

wincoin is also very profitable right now, if you switch between some x11/jackpot and other crap out there, you can maintain 0.02 per day easily(LOL at multippol paying now like less than 0.01 a day, **** that ****, i know only one multipool, my multipool)

but besides this i'm waiting for the new nvidia, buying now 750ti to change them within 3 months, is not a good deal imho


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> But if you are using one power supply, and have a motherboard like the AsRock BTC(extra power connectors) then you can ignore the "cutting" part and you can ignore the molex on the risers.
> 
> A motherboard with extra PCIe power looks like this:
> 
> http://www.zooze.co.uk/8800GTS/MSI%20975X%20Platinum.jpg


But that's what I was saying. If you have unpowered ribbon risers, use the molex connectors on the motherboard.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> wincoin is also very profitable right now, if you switch between some x11/jackpot and other crap out there, you can maintain 0.02 per day easily(LOL at multippol paying now like less than 0.01 a day, **** that ****, i know only one multipool, my multipool)
> 
> but besides this i'm waiting for the new nvidia, buying now 750ti to change them within 3 months, is not a good deal imho


solo mining? or with a pool? I'm still mining dogecoin with my 750ti. ~6k a day. or 3$ a day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Single 750 ti: http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256hr=1.00&sha256p=100.00&sha256pc=0.1000&scrypthr=296.00&scryptp=100.00&scryptpc=0.0000&scryptnhr=150.00&scryptnp=500.00&scryptnpc=0.0000&x11hr=2200&x11p=500.00&x11pc=0.0000&keccakhr=177&keccakp=500.00&keccakpc=0.0000&quarkhr=3000&quarkp=100.00&quarkpc=0.0000&groestlhr=3.20&groestlp=500.00&groestlpc=0.0000&sha256c=false&scryptc=true&scryptnc=true&x11c=true&keccakc=true&quarkc=true&groestlc=true&e=Coinbase

Impossible to get 3 bucks a day with one.

EDIT: with dogecoin at least


----------



## Amph

with a pool, unless you have a big farm

ok now the diff rised a bit, you mine 0.015 max(wincoin, supercoin), they saw that too lol

i'm talking about 1 rig 6x 750ti


----------



## ivanlabrie

How many gpus? There's no way you'd make that with one card


----------



## Amph

yeah not with one card lol, i'm talking about 1 rig with 6x 750 ti


----------



## ivanlabrie

You'd be better off mining jackpotcoin...I make 0.03 per day with the same gear.


----------



## Amph

yeah i saw that too, 0.03 is amazing

but i don't have 750ti, i was just talking about the profit in general, i'm still with amd unfortunately...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, mine curecoin or primecoin...gains will come.


----------



## Amph

how much profit with those two?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

It would be pretty interesting to get into mining with like 4 750ti's, and clock the piss out of the memory.


----------



## Avarclackarz

just when i wanted to start mining, i have an issue with my GTX 750 ti, my PC boot but displays nothing with it. I've changed my PSU with no effects. Another, older graphic card, is working. Wonder if it's coming from the motherboard (rather old, 2009), or the GTX.

May buy a cheap motherboard + cpu combo to test it, do you have something to recommend that pair well with the GTX (to play and to mine)? Intel is a given or AMD isn't that bad?)? A Pentium G3000 would be enough? For the motherboard, i prefer a micro atx one, but that would accept a card as long and big as the MSI Twin Frozr one (my GTX hit a heatsink in my motherboard).

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## CO11WRX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avarclackarz*
> 
> just when i wanted to start mining, i have an issue with my GTX 750 ti, my PC boot but displays nothing with it. I've changed my PSU with no effects. Another, older graphic card, is working. Wonder if it's coming from the motherboard (rather old, 2009), or the GTX.
> 
> May buy a cheap motherboard + cpu combo to test it, do you have something to recommend that pair well with the GTX (to play and to mine)? Intel is a given or AMD isn't that bad?)? A Pentium G3000 would be enough? For the motherboard, i prefer a micro atx one, but that would accept a card as long and big as the MSI Twin Frozr one (my GTX hit a heatsink in my motherboard).
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!


Just curious, what motherboard are you running now?


----------



## Avarclackarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CO11WRX*
> 
> Just curious, what motherboard are you running now?


It's a Gigabyte ga-ma785gmt-ud2h rev 1.1, roughly 5 years old, with an Athlon X2. I have tried two 550/600 PSU, the PC boots but no image specifically with the GTX.


----------



## rickyman0319

how much power do I need to power 4 or 5 x 750ti + system?


----------



## Amph

you need a 550-650 anyway, because of the connection, 450w psu don't have all the connection for 5 gpu


----------



## kqpahv

Hi Guys

I am new to Nvidia mining but got a Gigabyte 750 Ti yesterday to tinker around with. So far I am a bit dissapointed about the power draw as it is only ~ 25% better than my 280x's.
So the obvious thing to do know is start undervolting







Whats the best way to go about this ? Will kepler BIOS tweaker do the job or do I have to do it with a HEX editor ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It beats the crap out of 280x's...2.2mh/s x11 at 40w.









Run it stock or overclock, the 750 ti is THE mining card to have right now, but forget about scrypt.


----------



## kqpahv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It beats the crap out of 280x's...2.2mh/s x11 at 40w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run it stock or overclock, the 750 ti is THE mining card to have right now, but forget about scrypt.


I havent mined scrypt even on my AMD's since late january








I had the card at 1380Mhz core and +500Mhz memory and Killawatt showed me exactly 60w per hour over 8hours mining x11. My 280x's can do 3.1Mhs and take 100W per hour so the difference is not huge. Obviously my 280x's are heavily undervolted already.
I would be quite happy to get it down to 40w.
Are your cards running stock voltages ? Which brand do you have ? Maybe it's a Gigabyte thing as from all the manufacturers of my 280x's Gigabytes are by far the least power efficient








Anyway as I have'nt been flashing Nvidia cards for quite a while now I figured I would ask first before flashing a card with a single bios...
Do you know if changing P16 values in Nvidia bios tweaker will have any affect ? How low can I go ?


----------



## teet

Thanks everyone who has contributed to this topic! Really helpful.
Biggest thanks to ivanlabrie! Though, I have a question, especially for you since you have been advising yacoin minig here. The N factor for yac went up... so now I struggle getting my 4xGTX750Ti rig mining. Autotune on cudaminer fails, just as it did with N factor 14. Any help whatsoever would be extremely welcome.
Though, I'm not sure what would be the profitability on yacoin with N=15. Any other more or less stable coins out there? I've tried some X11 coins, but haven't found something that would make much profit running on it's own for days.
I'm a relative n00b, but I have had some fun playing with the mining rig and it even looked like I may break even. Now I kind of hit the wall. Any tips?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kqpahv*
> 
> I havent mined scrypt even on my AMD's since late january
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the card at 1380Mhz core and +500Mhz memory and Killawatt showed me exactly 60w per hour over 8hours mining x11. My 280x's can do 3.1Mhs and take 100W per hour so the difference is not huge. Obviously my 280x's are heavily undervolted already.
> I would be quite happy to get it down to 40w.
> Are your cards running stock voltages ? Which brand do you have ? Maybe it's a Gigabyte thing as from all the manufacturers of my 280x's Gigabytes are by far the least power efficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway as I have'nt been flashing Nvidia cards for quite a while now I figured I would ask first before flashing a card with a single bios...
> Do you know if changing P16 values in Nvidia bios tweaker will have any affect ? How low can I go ?


I didn't touch those, I measure watts from the wall and reduce the psu efficiency to calculate...watts from the wall differ from rig to rig.
Still, 280x sucks value wise, 750ti beats it in every possible way. Looking forward to getting 4 880s








I'm using EVGA SC cards mostly, they work really well, same with the msi oc and the zotacs (all without a 6 pin connector).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teet*
> 
> Thanks everyone who has contributed to this topic! Really helpful.
> Biggest thanks to ivanlabrie! Though, I have a question, especially for you since you have been advising yacoin minig here. The N factor for yac went up... so now I struggle getting my 4xGTX750Ti rig mining. Autotune on cudaminer fails, just as it did with N factor 14. Any help whatsoever would be extremely welcome.
> Though, I'm not sure what would be the profitability on yacoin with N=15. Any other more or less stable coins out there? I've tried some X11 coins, but haven't found something that would make much profit running on it's own for days.
> I'm a relative n00b, but I have had some fun playing with the mining rig and it even looked like I may break even. Now I kind of hit the wall. Any tips?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Yacoin needs to lower its difficulty before it can be profitably mined.
It'll be much better for cpus btw, and the 750 ti will continue to fare well (1.2-1.35kh/s). Problem is reward decreases with higher diff, and after each n factor global hash rate decreases, but difficulty is still high because of the previous global hashrate, so give it a week.


----------



## Amph

i need your help

this N750TI TF 2GD5/OC

can reach the oc of this

Gigabyte GV-N75TWF2OC-2GI

?


----------



## JMattes

Was hoping the 750ti community could help.

I have (3) Evga Superclock 750ti's on a Asrock 970 Extreme 4. Right now 2 are on the board and one is on a powered riser. I installed the disc drivers yesterday and the updated to the latest ones using geforce experience last night. I am also using the latest CCminer to mine MYR and even tried Jackpot.. The hash rate is horrible.. Take a look at the screen shot below..



I had AMD cards on the board before and I uninstalled those drivers and installed the cd drivers of the Nvidia. I am uninstalling the Nvidia drivers right now as I downloaded the newest ones from EVGA instead of going through the geforce experience..

Maybe that will help.. Other than that its a basic config.. with the ccminer50.exe the alg from the site and my mining info.. anyone got any ideas?

removed the gpu on the riser the hash went up.. and i reinstalled the drivers..
I then removed the 2nd card and the 1st card is not getting 3.7 mhash

strange?



and this is what it looks like when I go back to 2 cards...



Seems like I am getting 3mhash off one card but when I start putting more on it goes down... I have a Corsair HX 750 so I doubt its throttling due to wattage and its like 66 degrees in the room so its not temp..
Seems like ccminer says between 1500-3000 looks like it varies?

Other than a clean install of windows 7.. anyone got any ideas?

Update: I put the second card in and wow getting 10mhash now.. no idea why..
And the 3rd card magically works now...


----------



## Roy360

Anyone try mining Darkcoin with this card? I'm mining 24/7 scrpyt on 6 750ti, but it isn't very profitable. The cards draw way more power than predicted (~600W instead of 300W), someone said it depended on the kernel. I no longer have my power meter, but does anything know any kernels that have better efficiency?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mining scrypt is pointless...x11 is decent but you got better coins to mine with 750 ti's.

Try talkcoin, jackpotcoin and last x11 multipools.

They do 2200kh/s mining x11 btw, that's awesome









cudamining.cc

Download the latest release from that site, then use the provided settings.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mining scrypt is pointless...x11 is decent but you got better coins to mine with 750 ti's.
> 
> Try talkcoin, jackpotcoin and last x11 multipools.
> 
> They do 2200kh/s mining x11 btw, that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cudamining.cc
> 
> Download the latest release from that site, then use the provided settings.


6 750ti enough to mine jackpot by yourself? Or is a pool thing?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> 6 750ti enough to mine jackpot by yourself? Or is a pool thing?


With 6 cards I'm guessing you would solo mine a block every day or so, so I'd try solo mining.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> 6 750ti enough to mine jackpot by yourself? Or is a pool thing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> With 6 cards I'm guessing you would solo mine a block every day or so, so I'd try solo mining.


Solo, definitely, gotta be patient but it pays off and you get the chance of getting the jackpot too!







(love that coin lol)
Also, you collect PoS blocks while mining so that can't be a bad thing. I average at least one or two month on top of the daily block or two.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Solo, definitely, gotta be patient but it pays off and you get the chance of getting the jackpot too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (love that coin lol)
> Also, you collect PoS blocks while mining so that can't be a bad thing. I average at least one or two month on top of the daily block or two.


Okay, I'll try setting it up soon.


----------



## JMattes

I can't figure out how to get the other 2 cards out of my 5 recognized on the risers.. Tried a bunch of different combos, obviously one at a time reboot plug in try.. etc.. also tried new drivers.. no luck..
People have reported getting 5 on the Asrock 970 Extereme4.. but I just dont know. Should I look into the dedicated Bitcoin mobo? Would that be easier? Than I can pick up a 6th card as well as the board was the limiting factor..

What do you guys think?


----------



## Amph

better to go with the h81 pro btc, dunno why they hate it, but it work flawless


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> better to go with the h81 pro btc, dunno why they hate it, but it work flawless


Trying everything I can think of.. It does recognize that something is on the pci slot, but I dont know how to get it to understand its a gpu..
Anyone know?

I went into device manager and it clearly sees it but says unknown..
I tried to go into the Nvidia folder and select that as the driver, but it doesnt work exactly like that..

At one point I think it was trying to install audio drivers and it thinks its like a sound card or something...

CCminer says only 3 gpus...

*UPDATE!!! OMG 4!!!!
Just finished with the 3rd driver install trying to get them to show up and I got one.. hip hip.. now to get the 5th one on and try again with that...
Wish me luck!*

Spoke too soon... froze and crashed..

Back to 3.... I will get the BTC mobo tomorrow this is bs...

Not sure if its worth laying out the $167 for another card tho to fill the board out.. I only got 4 PCI-e 1x risers so I would need one more of those.. I have 3 16x risers but the board only takes one..

Maybe another board recommendation?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I can't figure out how to get the other 2 cards out of my 5 recognized on the risers.. Tried a bunch of different combos, obviously one at a time reboot plug in try.. etc.. also tried new drivers.. no luck..
> People have reported getting 5 on the Asrock 970 Extereme4.. but I just dont know. Should I look into the dedicated Bitcoin mobo? Would that be easier? Than I can pick up a 6th card as well as the board was the limiting factor..
> 
> What do you guys think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Trying everything I can think of.. It does recognize that something is on the pci slot, but I dont know how to get it to understand its a gpu..
> Anyone know?
> 
> I went into device manager and it clearly sees it but says unknown..
> I tried to go into the Nvidia folder and select that as the driver, but it doesnt work exactly like that..
> 
> At one point I think it was trying to install audio drivers and it thinks its like a sound card or something...
> 
> CCminer says only 3 gpus...
> 
> *UPDATE!!! OMG 4!!!!
> Just finished with the 3rd driver install trying to get them to show up and I got one.. hip hip.. now to get the 5th one on and try again with that...
> Wish me luck!*
> 
> Spoke too soon... froze and crashed..
> 
> Back to 3.... I will get the BTC mobo tomorrow this is bs...
> 
> Not sure if its worth laying out the $167 for another card tho to fill the board out.. I only got 4 PCI-e 1x risers so I would need one more of those.. I have 3 16x risers but the board only takes one..
> 
> Maybe another board recommendation?


Get 6 cards and the h81 pro btc...it'll be worth it.

You'd get 0.043 btc per day with that setup, mining jackpot, roughly.

Not all boards can run gpus in all slots, I've learnt that the hard way. I only use certain 6 gpu capable boards now, but mostly the h81 pro btc's.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get 6 cards and the h81 pro btc...it'll be worth it.
> 
> You'd get 0.043 btc per day with that setup, mining jackpot, roughly.
> 
> Not all boards can run gpus in all slots, I've learnt that the hard way. I only use certain 6 gpu capable boards now, but mostly the h81 pro btc's.


I got 4 working... trying to get the very last 16x slot to work.. I drop in the card it boots up with the windows logo and then it goes black and the display no longer has a picture.. on top of the the remote login doesn't go on either..

Tried it on the board, 16x riser 1x riser.. nothing..

Heres my configuration"
1st Pci 1x Riser
2nd Pci-e on board
3rd Pci 1x riser
4th slot on 16x riser...

Anyone got any ideas.. not sure why I get no display after windows finishes load screen

Honestly I would be perfectly happy with 5 cards over 6 even though my psu can handle 6 only because its an hour trip to the store.. I would need a new board and another card.. Its just a hassle and another $180 plus..


----------



## ozzy1925

i use gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 with 6x 750ti works flawless


----------



## JMattes

Anyone have any idea why I would have a problem when I go to plug the 5th card in..
That I see windows loading and then the display no longer receives a signal?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Again, I told ya, not all boards can handle cards on all pci-e slots...get a board that can, period.

990fxa-ud3 can but the h81 pro btc is a better deal paried with a g3220.


----------



## JMattes

Your right.. new board it is tomorrow.. I was just trying to save myself some time and the trip...


----------



## MCMK

Need some help, I can't figure this one out and my google fu has failed me.

Have a Rig with 5 750 TI's. They hash away on JackpotCoin at 4Mh/s each no problem.

After about 1 hour my 5th card gives one hash at 6Mh/s then one at 12Mh/s (so it says at least) then it stops hashing. When I fire it up again ( I have all 5 on their own BAT's) it puts out 1Mh/s max until a computer restart where it will resume the 4Mh/s for the first hour and then the process has gone full circle.

RIG:
5 750 ti (1 MSI TF, 1 MSI, 3 EVGA SC) Trouble card is a EVGA
MOBO: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/
PSU is a POS I had kicking around, gold rated 500W
2 cards are on the board and 3 are on powered risers.

Not sure what else I can give for information, let me know if there is any other info I can supply.

Thanks!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> Need some help, I can't figure this one out and my google fu has failed me.
> 
> Have a Rig with 5 750 TI's. They hash away on JackpotCoin at 4Mh/s each no problem.
> 
> After about 1 hour my 5th card gives one hash at 6Mh/s then one at 12Mh/s (so it says at least) then it stops hashing. When I fire it up again ( I have all 5 on their own BAT's) it puts out 1Mh/s max until a computer restart where it will resume the 4Mh/s for the first hour and then the process has gone full circle.
> 
> RIG:
> 5 750 ti (1 MSI TF, 1 MSI, 3 EVGA SC) Trouble card is a EVGA
> MOBO: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/
> PSU is a POS I had kicking around, gold rated 500W
> 2 cards are on the board and 3 are on powered risers.
> 
> Not sure what else I can give for information, let me know if there is any other info I can supply.
> 
> Thanks!


Got me bud... I dont this interface as I came from CGminer and it was easier to see problems..
I was having problem where all 4 cards were mining just fine and a few hours letter GPU 0 was spamming the CCminer client with hash numbers
But the payout was trash and wasnt seeing YAY anymore..

I assume its not stable for both of us..


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Got me bud... I dont this interface as I came from CGminer and it was easier to see problems..
> I was having problem where all 4 cards were mining just fine and a few hours letter GPU 0 was spamming the CCminer client with hash numbers
> But the payout was trash and wasnt seeing YAY anymore..
> 
> I assume its not stable for both of us..


Someone in another thread mentioned that no more than 2 risers should be daisy chained and I have all 3 on one ribbon. Hopefully when I get home and change this it will make a difference.


----------



## JMattes

You lost me on that.. You mean no more than 2 risers can be on one supply chain from the psu?


----------



## Amph

i finished today my 6 x 750ti rig, work flawless, to install the card just let windows dl the drivers, in auto

otherwise you can do it manually under device menager where there is the yellow simbol under vga device, manual search for your nvidia drivers and install it, and wait, it take some time


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> i finished today my 6 x 750ti rig, work flawless, to install the card just let windows dl the drivers, in auto
> 
> otherwise you can do it manually under device menager where there is the yellow simbol under vga device, manual search for your nvidia drivers and install it, and wait, it take some time


Congrats man. I found that I needed to put one card in each slot with display plugged in and install the drivers over and over again.. Not sure why.. but it ended up working.. Sadly I also found out one of my problems was a dead or malfunctioning 750ti...

The card work start up but nothing was ever displayed and windows wouldnt boot at all.. like the mouse and keyboard wouldnt even light up. The card wouldnt work in any slot nor on the board itself so I assume its defective and which was probably the reason I can't get 5 cards to work on my last board. I thought I tested them all, but I guess I never plugged that one in? who knows..

So I am sitting there with 5 which is nice.. it did freeze once last night, but after a reboot it has been working since then.. So we will see. Running to MC for another card (they only have one left) is a pain, but I have a few days to return it.. Just losing money each day its not on you know..


----------



## Amph

those thing happned sadly, but you can rma it

anyway the real money could have been made when jackpot was at 30 diff/3 satoshi(if you like trading, personally not, i'm not good at trading i prefer mining and dumping ), but my rig come too late and that train passed already(yeah i know it's still profitable and all, but i lost the big gain)... i'll wait for the next big thing to fastmine it to death lol


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> those thing happned sadly, but you can rma it
> 
> anyway the real money could have been made when jackpot was at 30 diff/3 satoshi(if you like trading, personally not, i'm not good at trade i prefer mining and dumping ), but my rig come too late and that train passed already(yeah i know it's still profitable and all, but i lost the big gain)... i'll wait for the next big thing to fastmine it to death lol


I am still mining jackpot as it is profitable and has a lot of potential. I did start mining it back at 15.. didn't get much tho.. I have decided that trading just isn't for me.. Lost way too much money due to stupid market collapses and other drama..

Mine and dump for me until I make my ROI back


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am still mining jackpot as it is profitable and has a lot of potential. I did start mining it back at 15.. didn't get much tho.. I have decided that trading just isn't for me.. Lost way too much money due to stupid market collapses and other drama..
> 
> Mine and dump for me until I make my ROI back


I'm so happy with the current Jackpotcoin mining situation, I don't expect it to last for much longer though. But it is definitely helping me to pay off my 4x 750 Ti machine *very* quickly.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm so happy with the current Jackpotcoin mining situation, I don't expect it to last for much longer though. But it is definitely helping me to pay off my 4x 750 Ti machine *very* quickly.


How much are you getting per payout? you using hasharder?


----------



## Amph

all pool have pretty bad payout, tons of invalids, i'm tring hashme for one day i should do 40k+ a day, let's see if it is right...


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> all pool have pretty bad payout, tons of invalids, i'm tring hashme for one day i should do 40k+ a day, let's see if it is right...


I only have 5 cards so I cant solo mine but even with 6... how much more could i possibly make and then I run the risk of not finding or orphan a block


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How much are you getting per payout? you using hasharder?


Yes I'm with hashharder and I'm making anywhere from 250-2000 coins per payout.


----------



## JMattes

I checked there site and I am pretty steady at around 350 on each payout and I think thats every 20mins or so..
I dont know what the wallet is saying as I dont have access to it..

Thanks for the update..


----------



## cam51037

Today has been an *insane *day for me mining Jackpotcoin. Hashharder must have found the Jackpot block - I just received a payment of over 300k JPC.







Very pleased with this mining.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Today has been an *insane *day for me mining Jackpotcoin. Hashharder must have found the Jackpot block - I just received a payment of over 300k JPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pleased with this mining.


Congrats man! I only got 284,141 but I am very happy to of gotten that many! It was indeed a nice pay out!

With jackpot slowly on the decline.. is that still the coin to mine with the 750ti?
or is it time to invest some coin into jackpot a day profit on the rise?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Price is bound to rise post jackpot sale...


----------



## Amph

ok i'm not receiving the right payout on hashme, even at 600+ diff i should receive about 14k every 8 hours, i checked now and it is only 9k, this pool is trash


----------



## Shift_

I'll be building a new PC soon (after final exams), I do have access to free electricity, but since this is a small student accommodation place, I don't have lots of room (tiny desk/work area) or the money, for a high powered GPU setup, and I've settled on building around a low profile 750 ti...

First time really getting into crypto-mining so trying to figure out what's the best for a single 750 ti gpu mining setup.

What is everyone mining? what pools are you finding successful? Which software are you using that seems best optimized for the 750 ti? I plan to leave the machine on 24/7, I'm not looking to get rich off cryptomining, but any extra money is great for a student!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shift_*
> 
> I'll be building a new PC soon (after final exams), I do have access to free electricity, but since this is a small student accommodation place, I don't have lots of room (tiny desk/work area) or the money, for a high powered GPU setup, and I've settled on building around a low profile 750 ti...
> 
> First time really getting into crypto-mining so trying to figure out what's the best for a single 750 ti gpu mining setup.
> 
> What is everyone mining? what pools are you finding successful? Which software are you using that seems best optimized for the 750 ti? I plan to leave the machine on 24/7, I'm not looking to get rich off cryptomining, but any extra money is great for a student!


Whats your budget? What else (if anything) do you need the computer to do...

I am personally mining Jackpot Coin right now on HashHarder and I find it to be working well.
Seems like a few days prior was when Jackpot was at its sweet spot.. Seems like a lot of new miners..
Difficultly is going up and coin value is decreasing.. Making only around $7-8 a day.. was $10-11 ysterday and almost $30 at its height..

If anyone has another coin worth more for 5 750ti's please do share!


----------



## Amph

how many jackpotcoin a day are you maing on hashharder?


----------



## JMattes

Whattomine.com says I should be getting 34k or so...

I am getting payouts for 300 or so coins every time there is a pay out...
Its hard to tell as I dont think hashharder displays 24hour periods.. maybe someone else can say...

Yesterday i think I mined about 30k or so.. seems pretty right..

*On another note:*
I haven't gotten a payout from hashharder in 3 hours.. anyone else see that too?


----------



## Shift_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Whats your budget? What else (if anything) do you need the computer to do...
> 
> I am personally mining Jackpot Coin right now on HashHarder and I find it to be working well.
> Seems like a few days prior was when Jackpot was at its sweet spot.. Seems like a lot of new miners..
> Difficultly is going up and coin value is decreasing.. Making only around $7-8 a day.. was $10-11 ysterday and almost $30 at its height..
> 
> If anyone has another coin worth more for 5 750ti's please do share!


I basically have everything else priced out...but the 750ti will be the largest and most powerful card I can fit in the case (very small ITX case), so anything else is pretty much out of the question. The case is smaller than my old SG05...as honestly, I have pretty much no space to even put the SG05 on my desk

Basically I only game at 720/1080p...but I don't game much, so the GPU is not the most important thing, It's literally mostly just for reports/studying, but one of my hobbies is photography, so things like light room and Photoshop when applying filters needs to be fast, so I'll be going with a 4790k and leave it stock and hopefully 16GB of ram


----------



## JMattes

Evga SC 750ti?

Ivan likes them and I got 6... well 5 working and one doa


----------



## ivanlabrie

Talkcoin works well...we got x13 now, and soon an update that will improve x11, (x13), groestl and jackpotcoin's speed.


----------



## JMattes

your saying mine talkcoin?

An update thats great!


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Talkcoin works well...we got x13 now, and soon an update that will improve x11, (x13), groestl and jackpotcoin's speed.


Whoa wait a sec, where can I get the Talkcoin Nvidia miner?

_Edit: solved this one: http://cryptomining-blog.com/2343-updated-ccminer-0-9-with-added-support-for-talkcoin-mining/_

Actually everything in your post is awesome. Where can I find the x13 miner?

Thanks (will try and google-fu this in the mean time as well)


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> . Where can I find the x13 miner?
> 
> Thanks (will try and google-fu this in the mean time as well)


For now, it's here: http://www8.zippyshare.com/v/43385734/file.html

And the .bat file goes something like this:

Code:



Code:


ccminer-x13.exe  -a x13 -o stratum+tcp://east01.us.trademybit.com:5550 -u user -p pass


----------



## MCMK

Fired up the new ccMiner 0.9 with the talkcoin algo. Seem to be getting a lot of rejected with Dwarfpool's NA server. Ping was good, anyone else gave this a try yet? I might just try solo mining to see if it changes.

Going to let my 5 750 ti's buck for a while to see if it calms down. I will try and spread any info I gather.


----------



## JMattes

Nice didnt notice it launched!

Got it running on Jackpot without any problems.. Not noticing a difference tho.. hash is the same.. same acceptance rate too.. 99% ish
Any real difference?


----------



## ivanlabrie

No groestl update yet...gotta wait for that. Just X13 support.


----------



## Roy360

starting mining X11 Darkcoin. Getting 4239kh/s on 6 750 ti. Does that sound right? I got 1550 while mining scyrpt, but I've decided to move away from it. X11 runs so much cooler. 40 degrees vs high 60s

I wish I still had my power meter, so I could see how much power these things are drawing.

p.s which ccminer should I use? 30, 35, or 50?

EDIT: I'm noticing that my CPU usage is at 100%, is CCminer CPU dependent? I underclocked my CPU to 800Mhz. so I'm wondering if I should bump that up


----------



## teet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> starting mining X11 Darkcoin. Getting 4239kh/s on 6 750 ti. Does that sound right? I got 1550 while mining scyrpt, but I've decided to move away from it. X11 runs so much cooler. 40 degrees vs high 60s
> 
> I wish I still had my power meter, so I could see how much power these things are drawing.
> 
> p.s which ccminer should I use? 30, 35, or 50?
> 
> EDIT: I'm noticing that my CPU usage is at 100%, is CCminer CPU dependent? I underclocked my CPU to 800Mhz. so I'm wondering if I should bump that up


You should definitely get more on X11. I get about 7800kh/s with 4 cards, which I think is even low. I haven't been searching around too much, but I use this version for mining: http://cryptomining-blog.com/2422-updated-ccminer-1-0-beta-with-improved-performance-for-x11-mining/
FYI, my rig pulls 255W from the wall and I too love the temperatures on these cards.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teet*
> 
> You should definitely get more on X11. I get about 7800kh/s with 4 cards, which I think is even low. I haven't been searching around too much, but I use this version for mining: http://cryptomining-blog.com/2422-updated-ccminer-1-0-beta-with-improved-performance-for-x11-mining/
> FYI, my rig pulls 255W from the wall and I too love the temperatures on these cards.


Now I'm getting 10000kh/s on my 6 card right







.

^Each 750ti is pushing out almost the same as my R9 290s









EDIT: one of the cards stopped being recognized. That's why I'm only getting 10k instead of 12k

Can someone remind me how to install drivers for 6 cards again. I tried a fresh install, and now I only have 3 cards detects, 2 displays, and the 6th card is still missing.

I"m just going to keep re-installing and restarting until I can get back to 5.

got to 5, now I just need the 6th. All the cards spin up, so its probably a Windows thing.


----------



## crowetic

Roy, that is definitely a windows thing. I know that when I was building my 5 280x miner, I had issues with windows 7 recognizing all 5 cards, I could either use some modified drivers, or upgrade to win8, which is what I ended up doing. I don't know the limit on the recognition of win8, but I have heard that it's 5 cards... linux would easily see all 6. But there is probably a solution out there to get win8 to work with 6. I would do some searching around.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> starting mining X11 Darkcoin. Getting 4239kh/s on 6 750 ti. Does that sound right? I got 1550 while mining scyrpt, but I've decided to move away from it. X11 runs so much cooler. 40 degrees vs high 60s
> 
> I wish I still had my power meter, so I could see how much power these things are drawing.
> 
> p.s which ccminer should I use? 30, 35, or 50?
> 
> EDIT: I'm noticing that my CPU usage is at 100%, is CCminer CPU dependent? I underclocked my CPU to 800Mhz. so I'm wondering if I should bump that up


Get the latest ccminer with x13 support from here: cudamining.cc

Jackpot or talkcoin are more profitable than x11 btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowetic*
> 
> Roy, that is definitely a windows thing. I know that when I was building my 5 280x miner, I had issues with windows 7 recognizing all 5 cards, I could either use some modified drivers, or upgrade to win8, which is what I ended up doing. I don't know the limit on the recognition of win8, but I have heard that it's 5 cards... linux would easily see all 6. But there is probably a solution out there to get win8 to work with 6. I would do some searching around.


win 7 works well here...6 750 ti rigs, 4 of em.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowetic*
> 
> Roy, that is definitely a windows thing. I know that when I was building my 5 280x miner, I had issues with windows 7 recognizing all 5 cards, I could either use some modified drivers, or upgrade to win8, which is what I ended up doing. I don't know the limit on the recognition of win8, but I have heard that it's 5 cards... linux would easily see all 6. But there is probably a solution out there to get win8 to work with 6. I would do some searching around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get the latest ccminer with x13 support from here: cudamining.cc
> 
> Jackpot or talkcoin are more profitable than x11 btw.
> win 7 works well here...6 750 ti rigs, 4 of em.


Yea it was a windows thing. I just removed all but one card, and turned on the PC. It re-installed drivers, and then I connected them all and restarted, and that did the trick for some reason

----
p.s Can someone explain how to tell if you should solo mine or not?

My total hashrate is 27MH/s, and thats while using underclocked settings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

New ccminer update incorporates a faster groestl implementation...will soon speedup x13 too.

New hash is 2.6mh/s x11, 5600kh/s jackpot and 8300kh/s nist5.


----------



## JMattes

Download the same one as yesterday?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Download the same one as yesterday?


you can get the the latest from here:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg7299983#msg7299983


----------



## ivanlabrie

https://mega.co.nz/#!FFU2DYbZ!UT3LyvrLblyA81SZmtZmMv3vwelOe70JCTPrzNfBAoc


----------



## lasix

I'm so glad I found this place/forum/thread.

I have 3 x Asus GTX750TI-OC-2GD5 and with new ccminer i getting only 4700 per card - jackpot coin (instead 5600).Can anyone suggest me how to improve hashrate

Default clocks (gpu 1072 - memory 1350), drivers - ForceWare 335.23

bat file

Code:



Code:


ccminer35-50.exe -a jackpot -q -o stratum+tcp://www.hashharder.com:9958 -u x -p x

Also I started mining jackpot coin a 10 hours ago at hasharder pool - My wallet balance shows only 900 coins (for first hour of mining), but in http://www.hashharder.com/payouts page ( Address xxxx Future Payouts ) i see more than 7000 coins.When can i expect to receive these coins?


----------



## JMattes

Is there a reason why on my mining rig it wont let me download from mega??
It just says starting...

Had to download it on my mine rig and use dropbox/yousendit to pull it off on my mining rig.. so weird..

Love the increase!!! Only got 4 cards running right now and I am hashing 20m/hs!
Can't wait to figure out if I can replace my other 2 and get 30m/hs plus!

*Seems like hashharders last payout was 14 hours ago?!*
They owe me nine payouts...


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> New ccminer update incorporates a faster groestl implementation...will soon speedup x13 too.
> 
> New hash is 2.6mh/s x11, 5600kh/s jackpot and 8300kh/s nist5.


Getting ~1.8-2.3mh/s x11 on each card now







Total hashrate near 14mh/s
a few more kh/s and these things will be hashing as fast as my R9 290s(3MH/s using Slits Bios and -I 22).
thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Getting ~1.8-2.3mh/s x11 on each card now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total hashrate near 14mh/s
> a few more kh/s and these things will be hashing as fast as my R9 290s(3MH/s using Slits Bios and -I 22).
> thanks


Actually, 2.3 is slow...did you try the one I linked here? Try upping core clock.


----------



## cam51037

I'm thinking about upgrading my AMD Miner (7850 + 7950) that's making me just pennies a day to some more 750 Ti's, I'm looking at purchasing three (I would get four, but one of the PCI-e slots on my board is dead, leaving me with 3 functioning slots).

I found someone selling off his old gear, and he's selling his 750 Ti's at $65 shipped a piece, not too bad IMO.

What are your thoughts? Should I go all-NVIDIA, or keep my AMD gear until it dies from mining?


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading my AMD Miner (7850 + 7950) that's making me just pennies a day to some more 750 Ti's, I'm looking at purchasing three (I would get four, but one of the PCI-e slots on my board is dead, leaving me with 3 functioning slots).
> 
> I found someone selling off his old gear, and he's selling his 750 Ti's at $65 shipped a piece, not too bad IMO.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Should I go all-NVIDIA, or keep my AMD gear until it dies from mining?


65$ a piece, is crazy. I'd buy all of them, just to use in HTPCs. I bought mines for 169.99ea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually, 2.3 is slow...did you try the one I linked here? Try upping core clock.


Yea used the one you listed. Right now the core is +50. I'll bumping it later on


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> 65$ a piece, is crazy. I'd buy all of them, just to use in HTPCs. I bought mines for 169.99ea


Exactly what I thought. I bought mine for ~$200 each locally - mostly because I wanted them right then (could have waited, would probably have been smarted) but I got to support the local computer shop as well which is nice.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading my AMD Miner (7850 + 7950) that's making me just pennies a day to some more 750 Ti's, I'm looking at purchasing three (I would get four, but one of the PCI-e slots on my board is dead, leaving me with 3 functioning slots).
> 
> I found someone selling off his old gear, and he's selling his 750 Ti's at $65 shipped a piece, not too bad IMO.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Should I go all-NVIDIA, or keep my AMD gear until it dies from mining?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Exactly what I thought. I bought mine for ~$200 each locally - mostly because I wanted them right then (could have waited, would probably have been smarted) but I got to support the local computer shop as well which is nice.


Sell AMD buy NVIDIA...smart move, specially at 65 a pop.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sell AMD buy NVIDIA...smart move, specially at 65 a pop.


Alright I'll try and seal the deal tonight with that guy. Hopefully in the next couple weeks I'll be migrating the systems over to 750 Ti's.

Hopefully if the deal works out the cards will show up after I've finished my finals... I don't need distractions, I need to study!


----------



## JMattes

Been going back to microcenter for the last few days... came across 2 dead 750tis...
Like wont boot but fan spins dead.. Plug in a working card and boots plug in the dead card and nothing..

Finally got tied of having to go back after 2 trips there today.. I asked for a refund..
Only mining with 5 cards.. Dont really see it as too much of a loss..


----------



## cam51037

Are any of you mining on a low powered AMD processor with cudaminer or ccminer? I remember trying a few months ago with a sempron 145 and cudaminer with quad 750 Ti's but it didn't work at all. I would be so happy if they worked together now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Are any of you mining on a low powered AMD processor with cudaminer or ccminer? I remember trying a few months ago with a sempron 145 and cudaminer with quad 750 Ti's but it didn't work at all. I would be so happy if they worked together now.


Yeah, it got better but still, you need a minimum of a G3220 and 4-8gb of ram. (I prefer 8, because Winblows...)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, it got better but still, you need a minimum of a G3220 and 4-8gb of ram. (I prefer 8, because Winblows...)


Dang, so the Sempron 145 wouldn't work then. :/


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually, 2.3 is slow...did you try the one I linked here? Try upping core clock.


Getting 2.4 after a restart, but that's with default clock . I think I"m gonna leave the clocks alone, don't seem to be making much of a difference.

How are these cards with Vertcoin?
I'm considering moving my AMD cards to Vertcoin, while keeping my 750tis on X11, since they do so well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Getting 2.4 after a restart, but that's with default clock . I think I"m gonna leave the clocks alone, don't seem to be making much of a difference.
> 
> How are these cards with Vertcoin?
> I'm considering moving my AMD cards to Vertcoin, while keeping my 750tis on X11, since they do so well.


Why vertcoin?

It's in a downtrend, constantly, same as with ltc...try mining jackpotcoin with the nvidias, or x13/x11 and monero on amd cards.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why vertcoin?
> 
> It's in a downtrend, constantly, same as with ltc...try mining jackpotcoin with the nvidias, or x13/x11 and monero on amd cards.


haha, someone told me switch to vert, so I figured I meant try it out with the AMD cards.

x11 seems to be made for Nvida cards. My 750ti have almost the same hashrate as my R9 290X. So I'm trying to find a perfect coin for AMD.

one that reduces power and lowers temps. But right now, I'm getting a DRKcoin/day mining in a pool.

Much better than the 7000dogecoin/day that I was making before.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Dang, so the Sempron 145 wouldn't work then. :/


I had 4 750tis on a AMD 145.. before i got the G3220.. probably didnt need to switch to intel as it was one of the cards being dead that was really stopping me from having 5 working cards haha..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I had 4 750tis on a AMD 145.. before i got the G3220.. probably didnt need to switch to intel as it was one of the cards being dead that was really stopping me from having 5 working cards haha..


Do you remember how much RAM you had?

Hopefully one day we'll see a cudaminer with lower system requirements, something like CGMiner where all you need is a Sempron 145 and 1-2GB RAM for it to work well.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Do you remember how much RAM you had?
> 
> Hopefully one day we'll see a cudaminer with lower system requirements, something like CGMiner where all you need is a Sempron 145 and 1-2GB RAM for it to work well.


do I remember.. haha it was last week.. 8gb man.. 2 stocks of 4gb..


----------



## Amph

hi guys, my other 4 msi crash with just a mere OC of +75/+200, basically ccminer go in loop(fast write) after some hours, no drivers crash or other thing , just that

this cards should reach that easy, but apparently not....


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> hi guys, my other 4 msi crash with just a mere OC of +75/+200, basically ccminer go in loop(fast write) after some hours, no drivers crash or other thing , just that
> 
> this cards should reach that easy, but apparently not....


A few of mine have trouble passing +135 on the core, they're MSI brand cards as well. I just don't worry about it, it doesn't make a real difference so try lowering your clock slightly (by 10MHz or so each time) until the cards are stable.


----------



## Amph

on msi afterburner i can't rise above +31 the voltage? is the voltage locked on those vga?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> on msi afterburner i can't rise above +31 the voltage? is the voltage locked on those vga?


I can't go above +31 either. But for mining you don't want to overvolt at all - it draws more power and potentially shortens the lifespan of the card.


----------



## Amph

i should have bought other 4 gigabyte oc edition(1340 core), they run smooth in my other rig...


----------



## Amph

ok the problem is the gpu on the pcie x16, there is a way to overclock all the gpu minus that one?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> ok the problem is the gpu on the pcie x16, there is a way to overclock all the gpu minus that one?


Try using EVGA PrecisionX - you can choose the clocks on all the cards in the system individually through that program. Not sure if Afterburner offers this feature.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> ok the problem is the gpu on the pcie x16, there is a way to overclock all the gpu minus that one?


you can with clicking sync off with evga precision or go msi after burner settings unclick synchronize settings for similar graphics processors


----------



## Amph

it worked, no more crash for now, the other gpu can be oc'ed to +100, but the one on the first slot with the monitor attached is always a problem


----------



## Amph

well crap they crashed again, how the hell those card can't be overclocked even to +50 core, there is a bios mod for msi gpu? i have seen other preople with crazy oc, like +135 +600


----------



## MCMK

MSI afterburner does this. Click settings and there is a dropdown at the top where you can select the appropriate card. Be sure to DEselect the apply to all cards of the same type.


----------



## AlphaC

https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases

The official ccMiner v1.2 release with X13 and Diamond Groestl


----------



## Roy360

what OS are you guys mining on? I'm thinking of switching my rig to Ubuntu, and run it off a USB.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases
> 
> The official ccMiner v1.2 release with X13 and Diamond Groestl


Sure makes me wish I knew how to compile these....


----------



## JMattes

Jackpot still one of the best to mine?


----------



## Lluixi

Hi

I am using GTX Titan black 1236mhz 7200 Memory. I'm am mining Talkcoin with ccminer with around 17.000 K/hs using around 300W Titan. The computer is taking 360 W Total.
How many k/hs will get with 750Ti using 60W of power?

Thank you very much for your help. Im a noob of mining.

Regards.


----------



## Roy360

Anyone worried about FPGAs on X11? I think I"ll keep my 750ti on X11 for a bit longer, but I"m not sure about the AMD cards.... they definitively run cooler, but they aren't as efficient. (3.3Mh/s on a R9 290, 1.8mh/s on a r9 270x)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Anyone worried about FPGAs on X11? I think I"ll keep my 750ti on X11 for a bit longer, but I"m not sure about the AMD cards.... they definitively run cooler, but they aren't as efficient. (3.3Mh/s on a R9 290, 1.8mh/s on a r9 270x)


I'd keep it on X11 until you find something more profitable to mine. How many MH/s are your 750 Ti's achieving on X11 if I may ask?


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'd keep it on X11 until you find something more profitable to mine. How many MH/s are your 750 Ti's achieving on X11 if I may ask?


I'm getting 2.4MH/s with no overclocks, but I know some people get as high as 2.8


----------



## Amph

i can't oc my MSI 750ti, i read somewhere that there is a power limit in their bios, that's why i can't oc them


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> i can't oc my MSI 750ti, i read somewhere tahth there is a power limit in their bios, that's why i can't oc them


I am sure its not company wide, but I had MSI 280x's a while back and I could overclock them or undervolt them and I tried forever with afterburner and even tried to sweet some save files as people does it worked...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nvidia monero miner out (open source!)









I'll post the link in a sec.


----------



## mihco

finally. With support for kepler? Compiled for win?

is this it? https://mega.co.nz/#!YckmgJpQ!etExS5ELpb309WwSgQcA3WaUPYVwnI4ix9UuWNLr4Yc


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yup, thanks...was afk









211h/s on each evga 750 ti sc.


----------



## JMattes

So is ththat Ike the next new coin to mine??


----------



## ivanlabrie

see for yourself: minergate.com (calculator)


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, thanks...was afk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 211h/s on each evga 750 ti sc.


Cant get it to work on gtx770, win8.1. the drivers cras immediately. Any advice?


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, thanks...was afk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 211h/s on each evga 750 ti sc.


I can't for the life of me figure out what this kind of hash would get in coins per day. Anyone more familiar with the coin shed some light on this? (Monero)

EDIT: Ok, I up'd my google fu and found this:

http://whatmine.com/

According to that at current rates/values 5 cards (my rig) with the above reported hash would get 0.011 BTC (6.18 USD)


----------



## Amph

not profitable


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out what this kind of hash would get in coins per day. Anyone more familiar with the coin shed some light on this? (Monero)
> 
> EDIT: Ok, I up'd my google fu and found this:
> 
> http://whatmine.com/
> 
> According to that at current rates/values 5 cards (my rig) with the above reported hash would get 0.011 BTC (6.18 USD)


Whatmine isn't 100% accurate, better use either of these sites calculators:

http://pool.cryptoescrow.eu/

https://minergate.com/calc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> not profitable


Not profitable? Are you nuts or pay a gazillion dollars for power?


----------



## cam51037

Well I received a few more 750 Ti's today. I've had four of them since March this year but they really surprised me today. One of the cards is sandwiched inside a system with only >1 inch between it and the next card, yet it's managing to keep temperatures ~60C with 60% fan speed on a single fan cooler. (MSI OC edition card)

I'm impressed!


----------



## JMattes

Here's a picture of my 750ti set up.. Only 5 though











I got it under a drawing table at work so free electricity hip hip...

What is everyone mining with the cards right now?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Here's a picture of my 750ti set up.. Only 5 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I got it under a drawing table at work so free electricity hip hip...
> 
> What is everyone mining with the cards right now?


All my cards are still chugging away on JPC.







nice setup as well!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Monero, way more profitable for me than JPC...I miss the chance of getting the jackpot though xD


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Monero, way more profitable for me than JPC...I miss the chance of getting the jackpot though xD


I know, right now it's a difficult decision for me between JPC and Monero.

Right now there's a decent sized jackpot on the line and my rigs are mining for the two largest pools, in total they cover about 50% of the network hashrate.

So once this jackpot is hit I'll move on to Monero, but I think there's a reasonable chance I might get in on the jackpot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I know, right now it's a difficult decision for me between JPC and Monero.
> 
> Right now there's a decent sized jackpot on the line and my rigs are mining for the two largest pools, in total they cover about 50% of the network hashrate.
> 
> So once this jackpot is hit I'll move on to Monero, but I think there's a reasonable chance I might get in on the jackpot.


Yeah, many people flocked to monero too, so more profits for you if you land it.

Which pools are you using? Hashharder and...?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, many people flocked to monero too, so more profits for you if you land it.
> 
> Which pools are you using? Hashharder and...?


I'm on HashHarder and Dwarfpool.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm on HashHarder and Dwarfpool.


I am on hashharder right now and they hit last time so its unlikely but you never know..

Ivan mind recommending pools for Monero?
I think I will head over there after the jackpot is hit..
As people sell off once it is hit it will drive prices to the ground..

Cam you mind letting me know when its hit. Idk how to check that stuff.


----------



## cam51037

Sure, I can post when the Jackpot was hit, and what pool/IP solved it if I can find that info as well.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Sure, I can post when the Jackpot was hit, and what pool/IP solved it if I can find that info as well.


Well you would no if it was hashharder or the other one you were on right?
As you would of received a payout..

Guessing it wasnt either of those right?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Well you would no if it was hashharder or the other one you were on right?
> As you would of received a payout..
> 
> Guessing it wasnt either of those right?


It hasn't been hit yet, but yes I would see quite a large payment in my wallet if either of those pools found the block. I'm hoping in the next 24 hours somebody finds the jackpot. I'm not 100% sure how it works, but right now we're at the maximum jackpot value for the current block reward and the longer it goes without being found, the easier it will get. Hopefully it's found soon though.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am on hashharder right now and they hit last time so its unlikely but you never know..
> 
> Ivan mind recommending pools for Monero?
> I think I will head over there after the jackpot is hit..
> As people sell off once it is hit it will drive prices to the ground..
> 
> Cam you mind letting me know when its hit. Idk how to check that stuff.


HashHarder seems to have shrunk, it has only 2Gh/s this is only 10% of the network rate, FYI.


----------



## cam51037

Jackpot block was found! It was found by [email protected] Dwarfpool just a few minutes ago.

Now time to switch to another coin.


----------



## Amph

Quote:


> Monero, way more profitable for me than JPC...I miss the chance of getting the jackpot though xD


are you sure how many with one rig

ok i made some calculations, not really what i call "profitable", the best profit always come from mining new coin at launch, i already made 1 btc in two week in this way


----------



## bathrobehero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> are you sure how many with one rig
> 
> ok i made some calculations, not really what i call "profitable", the best profit always come from mining new coin at launch, i already made 1 btc in two week in this way


Do you target certain coins or do you jump on to every single coin launch hoping it will hit an exchange?


----------



## bathrobehero

I need help. I have a couple of EVGA Supernova NEX650G power supplies and even though on paper one of these should be fine running 6 x 750 Ti's (~400W), I concluded that it can't output enough power through it's peripherals/SATA ports so if I start hashing with 6 cards it will restart almost instantly while running only 5 cards works fine - if I don't overclock. The only way I managed to hash with 6 cards (other than using a 850W PSU) is to replace two of the 750 Ti's with a brand that need 6-pin power so a bit of the power is coming from the PSU's VGA rail instead of the peripheral/SATA rail. But the hashrates are about 85% of what they should be and I can't even overclock. My question is, can I convert the PSU's VGA or CPU2 channel into MOLEX/SATA for the USB risers somehow, or what can I do?



http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/120-PG-0650-GR.pdf


----------



## Amph

i try to jump on every new coin out there, always at launch, instamining even with KGW and other stuff


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bathrobehero*
> 
> I need help. I have a couple of EVGA Supernova NEX650G power supplies and even though on paper one of these should be fine running 6 x 750 Ti's (~400W), I concluded that it can't output enough power through it's peripherals/SATA ports so if I start hashing with 6 cards it will restart almost instantly while running only 5 cards works fine - if I don't overclock. The only way I managed to hash with 6 cards (other than using a 850W PSU) is to replace two of the 750 Ti's with a brand that need 6-pin power so a bit of the power is coming from the PSU's VGA rail instead of the peripheral/SATA rail. But the hashrates are about 85% of what they should be and I can't even overclock. My question is, can I convert the PSU's VGA or CPU2 channel into MOLEX/SATA for the USB risers somehow, or what can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/120-PG-0650-GR.pdf


what mobo and cpu?

I have 5 on a Corsair HX650 I think or 750.. but there all on USB powered risers..

if you got $24 bucks.. I would make a best offer of $4 each on ebay and try to pick them up..

I think that will fix your problem but I can't promise that..


----------



## bathrobehero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> what mobo and cpu?
> 
> I have 5 on a Corsair HX650 I think or 750.. but there all on USB powered risers..
> 
> if you got $24 bucks.. I would make a best offer of $4 each on ebay and try to pick them up..
> 
> I think that will fix your problem but I can't promise that..


Asrock H81 Pro BTC with Pentium G3420 (53W max TDP) with an SSD and I am using powered USB risers, and that's the point, the PSU can't seem to put out enough power through it's 2 peripherals and 3 SATA ports to the risers because I guess that's rail is separate from the 4 x VGA 6(+2) pin rail.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bathrobehero*
> 
> Asrock H81 Pro BTC with Pentium G3420 (53W max TDP) with an SSD and I am using powered USB risers, and that's the point, the PSU can't seem to put out enough power through it's 2 peripherals and 3 SATA ports to the risers because I guess that's rail is separate from the 4 x VGA 6(+2) pin rail.


power usb risers.. I think it will fix your problem


----------



## bathrobehero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> power usb risers.. I think it will fix your problem


They are powered.


----------



## MCMK

Sounds like you identified the problem. A bunk PSU or am i missing something?


----------



## bathrobehero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> Sounds like you identified the problem. A bunk PSU or am i missing something?


Two identical PSU's, same problem.
I've been told it's because the PSU's are being multi rail PSU's and not single rail ones which means it can't output it's full capacity though only the SATA/Molex ports. The 650W capacity is divided over multiple rails so pulling 650W from it would only be possible if I were to use the 6(+2)-pin VGA ports aswell, but I don't need any of those. On a single rail PSU I could pull 650W only using the SATA ports as it would come from the same single rail as the 6(+2)-pin VGA ports. So now I either butcher the cables and connect the 6-pins to the USB risers (which apparently is only using the 12V line of the SATA/Molex and not using the 5V line) or replace the PSU's. But since I don't feel like tinkering with brand new PSU's and they are terribly loud anyway, I'm going to replace them.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bathrobehero*
> 
> Two identical PSU's, same problem.
> I've been told it's because the PSU's are being multi rail PSU's and not single rail ones which means it can't output it's full capacity though only the SATA/Molex ports. The 650W capacity is divided over multiple rails so pulling 650W from it would only be possible if I were to use the 6(+2)-pin VGA ports aswell, but I don't need any of those. On a single rail PSU I could pull 650W only using the SATA ports as it would come from the same single rail as the 6(+2)-pin VGA ports. So now I either butcher the cables and connect the 6-pins to the USB risers (which apparently is only using the 12V line of the SATA/Molex and not using the 5V line) or replace the PSU's. But since I don't feel like tinkering with brand new PSU's and they are terribly loud anyway, I'm going to replace them.


I know it sucks but thanks for posting. I learned a little from this. I knew multiple rails were not ideal but now I know why.


----------



## Junkbarman

Hello everyone, new to the forums here and wanted to post this and see what you guys thought?

I'm pretty new to mining ( i was using sgminer on nvidia cards 2 days ago DUH!) and now i'm a little better informed and needed a little feed back on these EVGA 2GB 750 Ti SC cards.

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkbarman*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, new to the forums here and wanted to post this and see what you guys thought?
> 
> I'm pretty new to mining ( i was using sgminer on nvidia cards 2 days ago DUH!) and now i'm a little better informed and needed a little feed back on these EVGA 2GB 750 Ti SC cards.
> 
> So, what do you guys think?


What algorithm are you mining?


----------



## Junkbarman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What algorithm are you mining?


x11

Also, I'm using ccminer v1.2. I've been messing around with my .bat file trying to tweak things here and there.

Quick question, is there anyway to tell it to not mine on a certain card?

I have an GTX 570 that I wouldn't mine messing around with just to see what I could come up with, but I wouldn't want it to run with this version of ccminer.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: New pic, current time stamp.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkbarman*
> 
> x11
> 
> Also, I'm using ccminer v1.2. I've been messing around with my .bat file trying to tweak things here and there.
> 
> Quick question, is there anyway to tell it to not mine on a certain card?
> 
> I have an GTX 570 that I wouldn't mine messing around with just to see what I could come up with, but I wouldn't want it to run with this version of ccminer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe you can use the "-d" flag to specify devices to run CCMiner with.

Ex. "-d 0" would only run CCMiner on the 1st device in the system.

Also, it looks like you have a good X11 hashrate as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

570 needs a different ccminer version (compute 2.1)


----------



## Amph

my config was

rm 650
sandisk 64 gb
g3220
h81pro btc
8 giga ram
6 x 750ti
6 x normal risers

works flawless

just be sure that only one psu is connected to the two molex, you don't need any "crazy"" risers, like usb powered or stuff like that


----------



## Junkbarman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 570 needs a different ccminer version (compute 2.1)


What im reading the 570m is 2.1 and the 570 is 2.0.

cryptomining-blog.com/2668-what-version-of-ccminer-to-use-for-your-nvidia-geforce-gpu/


----------



## Junkbarman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> my config was
> 
> rm 650
> sandisk 64 gb
> g3220
> h81pro btc
> 8 giga ram
> 6 x 750ti
> 6 x normal risers
> 
> works flawless
> 
> just be sure that only one psu is connected to the two molex, you don't need any "crazy"" risers, like usb powered or stuff like that


Sorry if you've stated this already, but what kind of speeds are you seeing and with what miner?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkbarman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 570 needs a different ccminer version (compute 2.1)
> 
> 
> 
> What im reading the 570m is 2.1 and the 570 is 2.0.
> 
> cryptomining-blog.com/2668-what-version-of-ccminer-to-use-for-your-nvidia-geforce-gpu/
Click to expand...

That's correct:



From Nvidia's developer page (chart) :https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-gpus


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkbarman*
> 
> Sorry if you've stated this already, but what kind of speeds are you seeing and with what miner?


Easy to answer that question. Pick an algo and google it, times it by 6. Seeing as there are at least 12 algo's it would probably be faster to do a quick look up for the one you're actually looking for.


----------



## Junkbarman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> Easy to answer that question. Pick an algo and google it, times it by 6. Seeing as there are at least 12 algo's it would probably be faster to do a quick look up for the one you're actually looking for.


Good point, basically just trying to strike up a conversation.


----------



## Amph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkbarman*
> 
> Sorry if you've stated this already, but what kind of speeds are you seeing and with what miner?


speed depend on algo

jackpot algo 5.5MH/s(1 gpu)

talkcoin 8MH/s(1 gpu)

x11 2700 per card 1300 core + 200 mem

x13 2000 per card same settings

x15 1400 per card same settings(x15 is bad for nvidia because whirlpool algo isn''t fully optimized)

x14 like x13, 2k per card

all in kH/s


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkbarman*
> 
> Good point, basically just trying to strike up a conversation.


I was thinking of making a chart of my rates for the different algo's so I can have a better idea of what's going on at a glance. If i do get around to making it I will post the synopsis here.

Having a hard time finding anything worth mining these days. JPC days are over, XMR diff increased... not sure where to go from here tbh.

Caught the launch of spectrum coin and snagged 7k coins. That's about all I got going on right now. Even the rentals at MRR (my fall back) seems pretty dry.

Edit: Amph is just to good to be true. Thanks for the numbers. I will see if I can get my rig to your numbers to make sure I am competitive.


----------



## Junkbarman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> Edit: Amph is just to good to be true. Thanks for the numbers. I will see if I can get my rig to your numbers to make sure I am competitive.


Do you have screen shots of anything? One thing I notice is no one posts screens shots of anything....just saying you.


----------



## Junkbarman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> speed depend on algo
> 
> jackpot algo 5.5MH/s(1 gpu)
> 
> talkcoin 8MH/s(1 gpu)
> 
> x11 2700 per card 1300 core + 200 mem
> 
> x13 2000 per card same settings
> 
> x15 1400 per card same settings(x15 is bad for nvidia because whirlpool algo isn''t fully optimized)
> 
> x14 like x13, 2k per card
> 
> all in kH/s


Thank god, because i just bought 4 more cards.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkbarman*
> 
> Do you have screen shots of anything? One thing I notice is no one posts screens shots of anything....just saying you.


Not sure I understand your post. Are you asking for settings?

I have never even posted hash rates...


----------



## Junkbarman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> Not sure I understand your post. Are you asking for settings?
> 
> I have never even posted hash rates...


Do you ever get anything like this?



I only ask because I don't see anyone else posting screens of this type of hash rates. Not call you out, but you know who you are.


----------



## MCMK

I have never seen rates that are more than 10% off what I have been able to achieve to be honest. I would be more interested in seeing configuration than seeing the screenshots of proof. My cards can be really picky and will crash the driver quite easily so to be honest I rarely even OC as uptime is more important to me than max possible hash rates that are not stable.

I also run my bat file with the -q switch so it only shows the accepted shares.


----------



## Junkbarman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> I have never seen rates that are more than 10% off what I have been able to achieve to be honest. I would be more interested in seeing configuration than seeing the screenshots of proof. My cards can be really picky and will crash the driver quite easily so to be honest I rarely even OC as uptime is more important to me than max possible hash rates that are not stable.
> 
> I also run my bat file with the -q switch so it only shows the accepted shares.


Well, if i change my .bat files will it really change my screen shot? (you can see the accepted in that screenshot)

I don't know, I haven't done that yet. I can mess with that tomorrow after I've slept a bit here riding this fire works, bbq, and beer buzz.

Hey MCMK, what are you running? If you don't care to share I get that too


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkbarman*
> 
> Well, if i change my .bat files will it really change my screen shot? (you can see the accepted in that screenshot)
> 
> I don't know, I haven't done that yet. I can mess with that tomorrow after I've slept a bit here riding this fire works, bbq, and beer buzz.
> 
> Hey MCMK, what are you running? If you don't care to share I get that too


I have 2 rigs. 5x750ti and 3x280x.

Still have 3 open slots. Might wait for the next gen of nvidia cards to come out and then fill the second rig.

Having a hard time getting a profit lately.


----------



## ivanlabrie

https://github.com/tsiv/ccminer-cryptonight/releases/tag/v0.13

Ccminer cryptonight with compute 2.0, 3.0 and 5.0 capabilities.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> https://github.com/tsiv/ccminer-cryptonight/releases/tag/v0.13
> 
> Ccminer cryptonight with compute 2.0, 3.0 and 5.0 capabilities.


Ivan whats your prediction about JPC and Mint today?
Think it will get on soar in price and then kill the coin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

If it was in the voting list and first, price has already been pumped...dump now before mint.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If it was in the voting list and first, price has already been pumped...dump now before mint.


I have been following JPC for a while now and the charts have been pretty stable. Price drops when the jackpot hits then normalizes at 30-32. I am on my phone so I can't really view the charts to well but I don't recall seeing the typical pump cycles on JPC.


----------



## JMattes

I see it off the voting list, but I dont see it added to MINT yet.


----------



## RavenXBR

Hi folks,

I finally made a rig with 4 750's.
I'm using a AsRock H61 PRO BTC MOBO with non-powered ribbon risers and the card at x16 slot (+ monitor) is hashing 10% less than the others. Any tips?


----------



## MCMK

All I can see are crapcoin launches as far as the eye can see. At this rate I might just make my own coin. Seems to be the only way to get some profit lol.

750tiCoin incoming! lol


----------



## Roy360

drkcoin is falling









Anyone find any promising coins? I've falled in love with X11; low temps and lower power usage then scrpyt. How is X15 with our cards.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> drkcoin is falling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone find any promising coins? I've falled in love with X11; low temps and lower power usage then scrpyt. How is X15 with our cards.


Can't say its really promising but.. I am mining Monero coin.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Can't say its really promising but.. I am mining Monero coin.


Yea, XMR is my fall back to when I cannot find anything to mine and the rental scene is not profitable.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> Yea, XMR is my fall back to when I cannot find anything to mine and the rental scene is not profitable.


XMR is up to almost 40 today from its 29-33 over the last week.. Almost tempted to sell as I have been holding all my coins.. Havent sinked in a few days last I checked I had 25..
But I think I will hold out as our man Ivan has a vision with a future for these coins.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sell at 50. I'm buying at 33, selling at 44-50 soon.
25% of my mined coins go to cold storage.

Making a killing with frac, been mining for a while waiting for the pump.


----------



## MCMK

Looks like the big brother to the 750Ti has a speculative release date. Maxwell second gen it seems.

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-release-date-gtx-880-gtx-870-october-november/


----------



## ivanlabrie

oh yeah, really looking forward to having 4 in my home PC.


----------



## MCMK

I know this is probably not the place to ask but it does impact my mining with my 750ti =D

How do you compile a wallet to solo mine with linux/ubuntu? If anyone can lend me a had/ point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it. I have been banging my head against my keyboard for the last 3 days trying to get it to work but I seem to just be to far out of my element.

Thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Never done it...it's way better at launch though, pools are stealing a lot lately.

Ask at bitcointalk.org too.


----------



## Roy360

Anyone know where to get the Galaxy 750Ti SLIM? the only store I see is the Galaxy official store


----------



## MCMK

Whirlpool algo for the coin of the same name is hashing higher on 750ti then 280x's. Incase anyone is looking for something new to mine.


----------



## Amph

someone tried 7x or 8x 750ti setup? there are motherboard that support 8x slot?


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> someone tried 7x or 8x 750ti setup? there are motherboard that support 8x slot?


I needed a mobo a couple months ago and all I came across was max 6. There are only a few that even have the ability to do that. You want to expand your farm? Must be making better bank than me lol.


----------



## Amph

lol not really, i'm making like zero now, nothing good, but at this moment i'm mining a profitable one revocoin

was just crurious about a rig with more than 6, i hate to buy another rig just for 2 more cards or something, they should really start to make Moby that support 12 vga lol


----------



## MCMK

Yea, some nice farmer boards.

I was in the same boat. Started with a 5 slot board, filled it and then wanted to split my AMD and Nvidia (they were working fine together but... you know) So I dropped some coin and get another 6 slot mobo and another 3 750TI's.

Have 3 slots open and waiting for the new Maxwell's to ship and will likely pick some up depending on price and if mining is still profitable in 3-4 months. Right now the only thing I mine are miners by renting out to the prospectors. I have a daily minimum I expect to make with a pretty spreadsheet and if all else fails back to mining XMR.

Getting tired of staring at ANN page for something that is not an obvious scam.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> lol not really, i'm making like zero now, nothing good, but at this moment i'm mining a profitable one revocoin
> 
> was just crurious about a rig with more than 6, i hate to buy another rig just for 2 more cards or something, they should really start to make Moby that support 12 vga lol


ASROCK Z87 Killer is the cheapest board that I know of, that supports 7 GPUs. Never seen anything more than 7 ports though. Maybe a server board?


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> someone tried 7x or 8x 750ti setup? there are motherboard that support 8x slot?


Seven gpus is no problem, Asrock z87 killer or MSI z87 g45 work fine, and there's probably many more since there's a lot of boards with 7 pci-e out there. There used to be at least one MB with 8 slots - MSI Bing Bang Marshall, afaik P67 chipset, but it's very rare these days.


----------



## rickymartin06

i'm selling my 6 MSI 750Ti setup if anyone interested. it includes all hdd, mobo , cpu haswell, case, psu, powered risers, and the 6 cards all are running smooth and stable oc i sell cheap if anyone want pm me.


----------



## Roy360

updated to 1.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickymartin06*
> 
> i'm selling my 6 MSI 750Ti setup if anyone interested. it includes all hdd, mobo , cpu haswell, case, psu, powered risers, and the 6 cards all are running smooth and stable oc i sell cheap if anyone want pm me.


What price were you thinking of letting them go? I'm switching my AMD rig for ASIC, but I see a future in 750Ti.

Anyone else getting BSODs with CCminer 1.2? I've reformatted several times, but I keep getting them a few hours into mining.

I just realized I forgot to disable sleep, and enable K booster in precision. So those are ON now.

P.s Does anyone know of groups that would translate manga for coins? It would be pretty cool we could put up bounties to give translators initiative for scanning certain chapters.


----------



## Shift_

I'm building my setup this weekend (hopefully!) low power mini ITX with a 750ti, since I do not pay for bills (go student housing!) I'm looking for the best mining pool and software to use to maximize income!


----------



## Amph

does mining monero consume less energy? because my vga are really cool when mining this


----------



## Shift_

Anyone using ccminer that has found a way to reduce gpu usage so it doesn't lag the desktop?


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shift_*
> 
> Anyone using ccminer that has found a way to reduce gpu usage so it doesn't lag the desktop?


lag? My PC runs fine while mining. Able to watch 1080p Youtube with no problems.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shift_*
> 
> Anyone using ccminer that has found a way to reduce gpu usage so it doesn't lag the desktop?


My rig with my 750ti's has a good CPU and 16g ram and it does not lag. My other rig with AMD cards has crap ram and a single core CPU and lags quite a bit. So perhaps it is your system specs and not the mining software that is causing the lag.


----------



## Shift_

The lag I'm referring to is when there is any fancy animation (such as opening word/powerpoint/excel 2013) or when I'm using taskbar hover preview (with many windows open) it slows down for a little bit while the GPU is trying to process the animation. Or when using hardware gpu acceleration for decoding videos (not youtube), the video isn't 100% smooth.

When there are NO animations it's perfectly smooth, and when I disable ccminer it's perfectly smooth. This IS a single 750ti setup.

This is a windows 8.1/64-bit machine

Running a 4C/8T Xeon Haswell cpu with 8GB of ram.


----------



## MCMK

Wow. XMR difficulty is going up fast. This was the last place where I could get a profit by just mining a coin and not chasing rentals or launches...

Time to power the rigs down?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCMK*
> 
> Wow. XMR difficulty is going up fast. This was the last place where I could get a profit by just mining a coin and not chasing rentals or launches...
> 
> Time to power the rigs down?


Well whats your bottom line?
Are you not happy with making a dollar or so a day or you in the negative?

Only you can tell..

My equipment is paid for.. electricity is free.. so even a dollar as bad as that may be is still profit.
Unless I want to sell the gear now while its still worth it.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Well whats your bottom line?
> Are you not happy with making a dollar or so a day or you in the negative?
> 
> Only you can tell..
> 
> My equipment is paid for.. electricity is free.. so even a dollar as bad as that may be is still profit.
> Unless I want to sell the gear now while its still worth it.


Well I have moved my bottom line a couple times now lol. At current rates I pull in $3-3.5. Power is around $2 a day so I am still in the black for the time being. I have also ROI'd my gear.

Suppose the hardest question is when would I be willing to cash out by selling off hardware. Last 30 days have only seen scamcoins launch. Not very promising at all.


----------



## JMattes

I hear you.. I miss making $20+ a day on Maxcoin.. thats when the going was good.. this $3 a day stuff blows..

Even the threads are dying haha.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I hear you.. I miss making $20+ a day on Maxcoin.. thats when the going was good.. this $3 a day stuff blows..
> 
> Even the threads are dying haha.


Mining simply doesn't cut it in general, unless you go mine primecoin or xcn.


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mining simply doesn't cut it in general, unless you go mine primecoin or xcn.


With the new ccminer for xcn the difficulty is increasing and it may be the end of that too.


----------



## cahota

Has anyone done any research on the latest Gigabyte 750 Ti, the Black version? At first glance the PCB looks exactly the same as the previous 2 versions, just black instead of blue, but Gigabyte claims that these black ones are "168 Hour Server Level Durability Tested", so they're basically targeted at miners.. I wonder though whether there's any real difference between this new black version and the original OC, or it's just marketing bs. Come to think of it, it's rather funny: gigabyte got the same card as before, played with clocks in bios, painted it black, mined a ****load of coins with it for a week and then sells those used cards to customers, charging some $10 more.









The problem with the original OC cards from Gigabyte is that they don't seem to be very reliable. One of my 14 cards died after a few months of mining (temps were ~60 at most), a pal of mine has also lost 2x 750 Ti Gigabyte cards (out of ~20), and again those died after several months of mining, so it's not like that "168 hour test" would help here, they'd pass it, but then would've died later down the road. I've also seen some other miners on the web reporting how their Gigabyte 750 Ti cards burned after some mining.

I do like the PCB and the cooler of these Gigabyte cards (although the fans are probably crappy like on other Gigabyte cards and are likely to start exhibiting problems within a year), and I like the 6-pin connectors. The only alternative I can see so far is those 2-fan EVGA cards, but they're significantly more expensive. I just ordered a couple of black gigabyte versions (all my previous 750 Ti cards are blue gigabytes) and was wondering whether it's worth it to pay $10 extra for each black card, or rather just stick with cheaper blue ones in the future. What do you guys think about these new black cards?

And has anyone tried lowering the gpu voltage for 750 Ti cards? There doesn't seem to be any windows app that can do that (or is there one?), and when I open a bios file in Kepler Bios Tweaker - there's so many lines on the "voltage table" tab that I'm kinda lost what is exactly to edit there and whether it will even work after flashing. Those gigabyte cards can sure use some undervolting, just gotta figure out how to do that.


----------



## Ignition75

I just took delivery of 18 GA Blacks today, I'm trying to find the right settings.

Complete Nvidia n00b, my farm is AMD...


----------



## Ignition75

I'm having an interesting time with the GA Blacks.

They go OK on x11, got stable settings at 2.75 Mh/s per card.

They don't seem to like going past 1300 Mh/z on the core clock. The only safe setting I can get in MSI Afterburner for OC is +58/300.

I tried increasing the TDP to 65500 then 75000 and it made absolutely no difference whatsoever.

Been hearing the lads running the EVGA card can run 1400 Mh/z on the Core, but I'm not sure that translates to more hashing speed.

Would be good to know.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I run the SC EVGA's at stock. Can't afford instability in the farm.


----------



## Ignition75

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I run the SC EVGA's at stock. Can't afford instability in the farm.


What kind of speeds are you getting?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Usual stuff, above average, vs the stock gigabyte cards in my experience.


----------



## Ignition75

OK, I've managed to find stability with +70/350 OC, the Giga Blacks come fairly OC'd out of the box.

That would take me to 1328/3050 @ 2.8 Mh/s on x11.

Not bad.

Pulling 400 watts at the wall with 6 cards, 16.4-16.8 Mh/s per rig.

Not bad at all.

I tried increasing TDP to 65.5 then 75 watts but it made no difference at all, so I went back to the stock BIOS.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone have any updates on the next big coin or in this case most profitable on the 750s?


----------



## MCMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone have any updates on the next big coin or in this case most profitable on the 750s?


I made some good coin on eBay...

Mining is done for now.

Might rejoin the fun if the scene changes from scam coin to scam coin garbage it currently is.


----------



## ivanlabrie

XCN is ok-ish, if not, yacoin/ultracoin or xmr (or pts/xpm?)


----------



## Amph

all craps, zero profit, i sold my 10 750ti, waiting for 980, and waiting for best time to mine


----------



## ivanlabrie

Any of you guys know which is the latest nvidia pts miner?

EDIT: LMGTFY Ivan...lel

http://uploadingit.com/file/view/8bcwsjba4bzgclix/PtsGPUz0.5b.zip

800 something cpm per 750 ti.
Anyone can do better?


----------



## JMattes

Anyone still mining with 750s?

Anyone still into crypto at all haha?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone still mining with 750s?
> 
> Anyone still into crypto at all haha?


I've sold the majority of my 750 Ti's off unfortunately. I have one left in an HTPC but haven't bothered mining with it for the last couple months. I'm thinking of folding on it, because from the looks of it, it wouldn't make much per day mining XMR or similar.


----------



## JMattes

I am thinking I may need to do the same...

With the current state of BTC (its value) and the late of profitable mining...
Just spinning fan blade and wasting time..

If anyone knows of a more profitable coin to mine than XMR which I am currently mining please let me know..
I will probably let them run a bit longer..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am thinking I may need to do the same...
> 
> With the current state of BTC (its value) and the late of profitable mining...
> Just spinning fan blade and wasting time..
> 
> If anyone knows of a more profitable coin to mine than XMR which I am currently mining please let me know..
> I will probably let them run a bit longer..


Burst on CPU/HDD, CHILD on gpu







(x11).

Trust me, there is room to grow for miners and btc. People will go crazy for mining soon, once btc starts moving up after the panic sellers get rid of their floating supply and the btc whales are ready to push it up.


----------



## Amph

it's normal that i'm doing slightly less hash on pcie x1?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> it's normal that i'm doing slightly less hash on pcie x1?


With nvidia, yeah...sometimes you do.
What algo and miner?


----------



## Amph

i was mining scypt(no i'm not crazy lol, i'm mining on a special site that makes scrypt profitable for low end gpu )

basically on x16 standard i'm getting 260 with msi(1200 core, default mem) and 270 with giga(1350 core, default mem), if i switch to x1 the first is 225 and the second 255, the giga probably cut the loss due to her 6 pin connector

i'm speaking about 12.5% loss for msi and 5.5% for giga, approximately

i'm mining with my main mother board for gaming, z87 oc formula

another question, with msi they don't have a connector at all, could the riser melt? my MB has only one molex 4 pin attached, it's not like the 2 x 4 pin of the h81 pro btc


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> i was mining scypt(no i'm not crazy lol, i'm mining on a special site that makes scrypt profitable for low end gpu )
> 
> basically on x16 standard i'm getting 260 with msi(1200 core, default mem) and 270 with giga(1350 core, default mem), if i switch to x1 the first is 225 and the second 255, the giga probably cut the loss due to her 6 pin connector
> 
> i'm speaking about 12.5% loss for msi and 5.5% for giga, approximately
> 
> i'm mining with my main mother board for gaming, z87 oc formula
> 
> another question, with msi they don't have a connector at all, could the riser melt? my MB has only one molex 4 pin attached, it's not like the 2 x 4 pin of the h81 pro btc


The hash loss is normal, only happens with cudaminer and old algorithms like scrypt and derivatives.

What site?

And...are you sure?

Mine any of the top coins at whattomine.com, they have 750 ti defaults for 1gh/s of scrypt power (or the equivalent of roughly 3 750 ti's.)

750 ti's draw stupid low amounts of power, you can run off the board/with un-powered risers if you don't have too many and use 16x slots.


----------



## Amph

i'm mining at cointellect, it give you 1.4 euro a day for every 750ti, better than any coin at the moment


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> i'm mining at cointellect, it give you 1.4 euro a day for every 750ti, better than any coin at the moment


That sounds like a good value.. better than anything I heard in awhile.
How easy is it to set up for the 750tis?

Been mining XMR forever and I only have 60 coins to show for my troubles.


----------



## Amph

there is a but...

you need one account for each 750ti and a max of 4 750ti per ip, because someone abused their system, and they settled that

after that you need a referral, i can give you mine

then just use cudaminer(scrypt) and for -u put the code they give you after registration(is written in big letter, you can't miss it) just remember to remove the "-" between the numbers and for -p 123

then start your miner,

when you reach the minimum(10 euro) for withdrawal they ask you, to confirm your credit card, it may sound dangerous, but they need it only for anti-bot, or you can buy a demo for 15 euro, with the money you made with them

it may sound like a scam, and probably it is, but better to get in until it last lol

the payments are real(only doge or paypal) and i've already got 34k doge in one week with only one 750ti


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> when you reach the minimum(10 euro) for withdrawal they ask you, to confirm your credit card, it may sound dangerous, but they need it only for anti-bot, or you can buy a demo for 15 euro, with the money you made with them
> 
> it may sound like a scam, and probably it is, but better to get in until it last lol


That kinda sucks - I've gone through my entire adult life without a credit card, and I'd never consider getting one. Oh well.


----------



## Amph

you can use btc to buy a demo, in this way you can skip the credit card/debit card part


----------



## JMattes

What stinks is the first 10 days your paying them to mine and in 10 days those coins may not be worth much... ive seen it happen.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> you can use btc to buy a demo, in this way you can skip the credit card/debit card part


Ah, Ok.


----------



## Amph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What stinks is the first 10 days your paying them to mine and in 10 days those coins may not be worth much... ive seen it happen.


they pay you costantly, you can see your balance on dashboard, until now it is working great, but dunno if it will last


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> they pay you costantly, you can see your balance on dashboard, until now it is working great, but dunno if it will last


If it is too good to be true...


----------



## Amph

well, i've already my first payment, 34k doge, now i'm making other 30 euro(2-3 day at best)

working it work, for now

this is how it appear


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> well, i've already my first payment, 34k doge, now i'm making other 30 euro(2-3 day at best)
> 
> working it work, for now
> 
> this is how it appear


Reeks of ponzi...how will they make so much money to pay people more than mining really pays?


----------



## Amph

yeah it's a ponzi for sure, but until i'm receiving payments i don't care lol

note: i can't go above 1.3 euro earning per day, because my gpu are doing only 260kh/s, and i need to oc

you need 300 for 1.4+ euro a day


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> yeah it's a ponzi for sure, but until i'm receiving payments i don't care lol
> 
> note: i can't go above 1.3 euro earning per day, because my gpu are doing only 260kh/s, and i need to oc
> 
> you need 300 for 1.4+ euro a day


Well if you're certain it's a ponzi scheme you shouldn't be telling people about it, I'm sure some will invest and lose money there after hearing about the amazing payments they send.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well if you're certain it's a ponzi scheme you shouldn't be telling people about it, I'm sure some will invest and lose money there after hearing about the amazing payments they send.


Exactly, if you understand how this works, you should maybe expose them, but not promote a scam mate.


----------



## Amph

i'm not promoting it, i'm only saying that is profitable to mine, i don't know nothing about who run that site and i don't care about it, i just discovered it and his profitability, nothing else really


----------



## Roy360

what's profitable? I've stopped all 5 of the GTX750TI since DRKcoin dropped.


----------



## JMattes

I think acouple pages back or maybe it was on the official crypto thread.. Ivan said CHILD, but that was also more than a few weeks ago.

Who knows now


----------



## ejohnson

You guys think a single 750ti running on free electricity would net me very much money per day? running 24/7.

I dont have much space in my office for a big farm, but a single mitx with a 750ti will fit just fine.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> You guys think a single 750ti running on free electricity would net me very much money per day? running 24/7.
> 
> I dont have much space in my office for a big farm, but a single mitx with a 750ti will fit just fine.


It probably won't make much at all anymore. IIRC a 4x 750 Ti rig makes around around 0.004 BTC per day so you'd be making 0.001 BTC per day or so, if my numbers are correct.


----------



## ejohnson

SO, to make about $1.50 a day, I would need 4 750ti's









hmmmm... maybe free electricity wont make much of a change unless I can get more space to run a farm in.

At that rate, It would take me over a year of mining just to pay for the cards. Now I see why I dont hear much about mining anymore.... should of jumped on when it was hot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> SO, to make about $1.50 a day, I would need 4 750ti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm... maybe free electricity wont make much of a change unless I can get more space to run a farm in.
> 
> At that rate, It would take me over a year of mining just to pay for the cards. Now I see why I dont hear much about mining anymore.... should of jumped on when it was hot.


Mining's almost dead for newcomers...better spend time learning how to trade and invest.
I've been practicing with demo accounts over at zulutrade.com and fxcm.com for a year, ROI can be insanely good in Forex.
BTCUSD was too slow, and risky to hold btc, so meh.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mining's almost dead for newcomers...better spend time learning how to trade and invest.
> I've been practicing with demo accounts over at zulutrade.com and fxcm.com for a year, ROI can be insanely good in Forex.
> BTCUSD was too slow, and risky to hold btc, so meh.


Any suggestion on good forex trading platform?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Any suggestion on good forex trading platform?


Sure, get Meta Trader 4, I can share the indicators I use (very few).
I do my in depth analysis using tradingview.com though.
For a broker, either fxcm.com or alpari.co.uk are good.
fxopen.com accepts btc though.


----------

